# Talk Classical Project, #1101 to 1200



## Nereffid

The goal of this project is to create an ordered list of works that we recommend. Please help us!

Here's the least you need to know in order to vote:

1. Make sure you're at the end of the thread, so that you can see the board (the list of works we're voting on) as of the most recent vote. See who cast that vote, and write "After [that person]" in your post.

2. The board consists of two parts. Above, you can see a list of works that have been nominated, and below you can see a list of works that have been seconded and are therefore eligible for voting. Identify the work on the lists that you most want to recommend, and your second choice. Type the names of the works in order, like this: "Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie / Bach: St. Matthew Passion." For the sake of convenience, it is fine to just type out the composer's name for each work in your vote so long as it is not ambiguous, e.g. putting just "Bach" in your vote when there are multiple Bach works on the board would not be considerate.

3. If you can copy and paste the board, then please do so, adding 2 points to your first choice, 1 point to your second choice. If your vote seconds a nomination, move it to the second list as well as adding your vote to its point total. If you cannot copy and paste, then just post the names of the works in order (as in step #2) and someone else will copy and paste the list for you.

4. Wait at least 9 hours and vote again!

5. If you want to nominate a work to the board for us to vote on, please check the posts just below these rules and the most recent list of recommendations (should be within the last few pages of the thread) to make sure we haven't already recommended it. (I know that's not really clear. Sorry. If you need to, just ask for help. We're friendly.) If we haven't recommended it already, then when you vote, use your +2 or your +1 to add the work to the nominations list (the top part of each board) with 2 or 1 points. Then you just have to wait, and hopefully someone will second it. If no one seconds it, we'll remove it after about a week.

Very important points:

1. None of us have perfect knowledge of classical music: we're all voting with more or less knowledge and more or less ignorance. Please participate by voting for the works you love and want to recommend to others. People might disagree with your choices, but please be patient and persistent - your participation will make our list better.

2. This is our list, not supposed to be the official objective canon of Western art music. A different group of people would create a different list - even the same group of people at a different time would create a different list - but this is our list at this point in our lives, and we value everyone's participation.

Here are some more details:

1. When a work on the board has 7 more points than any other work on the board, it is recommended. We remove it from the board and post an updated list of recent recommendations. Its place on that list is not subject to further voting, and it doesn't need to be added to the board again.

2. We've agreed to play "gentle-personly," which means usually not voting for one work obsessively as in a competition, instead allowing the community to collectively decide which work we want to recommend next. Therefore, please spread your votes around among several works that you'd like to promote. If you are disappointed that a work you champion is not getting more community support, feel free to advocate for it, telling us why we should support it.

Even more details for the curious (you don't need to know this stuff at first):

1. We'll consider works such as Chopin's Nocturnes as a single work if they are almost always recorded as a group, if they are not collectively too large - not more than 2 or 3 hours - and if the individual components wouldn't merit much consideration alone. These are vague guidelines because no very firm rule will fit all cases, so the community of participants can discuss any particular ambiguous choices.

2. If someone appears to have made a minor error in their vote, we can fix it just by posting the correct list. We should consider the indication of how the participant intended to vote (that is, the thing like "Strauss: Alpensinfonie / Beethoven: Symphony #3") as authoritative, and if the board they post doesn't jive with that, then we should fix the board. If a vote is so erroneous that we can't figure out how to fix it in accordance with the voter's evident wishes, then we'll just skip it. If you find out your vote has been skipped, you are eligible to vote again immediately.

3. We are obviously rather far along in this project, so most of the really popular works have already been recommended. Feel free to recommend something obscure! But if you are unhappy with the ranking of our earlier recommendations, please be patient. At some point in the future we will create another list like this, starting over from the beginning, using the method that talkclassical participants used to create lists of recommended symphonies and so on. At that time, you can have your say and hopefully the results will be more satisfying to you!

(Lists to follow below)


----------



## Nereffid

This post and the following one present our list of recommendations so far – for recommendations beyond #1100, look over the last few pages of the thread, where you will find an updated list beginning with #1101:

1. Bach: Mass in B minor, BWV 232
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 67
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (The Marriage of Figaro), K. 492

6. Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps (The Rite of Spring)
7. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, BWV 846-893
8. Mahler: Symphony #2 "Resurrection"
9. Schubert: Winterreise, D 911
10. Dvořák: Symphony #9 in E minor, op. 95 "From the New World"

11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466
12. Beethoven: Symphony #9 in D minor, op. 125 "Choral"
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 in B minor, op. 74 "Pathétique"
14. Bach: St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244
15. Brahms: Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 98

16. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 83
17. Beethoven: String Quartet #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 131
18. Mozart: Symphony #41 in C, K. 551 "Jupiter"
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 54
20. Schubert: String Quintet in C, D 956

21. Brahms: Ein deutsches Requiem (A German Requiem), op. 45
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
23. Beethoven: Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 55 "Eroica"
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde (The Song of the Earth)
25. Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen (The Ring of the Nibelung)

26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 64
27. Debussy: La Mer, L 109
28. Chopin: 24 Preludes, op. 28
29. Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626
30. Bach: Die Kunst der Fuge (The Art of the Fugue), BWV 1080

31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29 in B-flat, op. 106 "Hammerklavier"
32. Bruckner: Symphony #9 in D minor
33. Haydn: Symphony #104 in D "London"
34. Handel: Messiah, HWV 56
35. Strauss, R.: Vier letzte Lieder (Four Last Songs)

36. Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988
37. Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 34
38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32 in C minor, op. 111
39. Schumann: Fantasie in C, op. 17
40. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas, K.1-30

41. Shostakovich: Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 47
42. Schubert: Piano Sonata #21 in B-flat, D 960
43. Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D, op. 35
44. Fauré: Requiem in D minor, op. 48
45. Mozart: Don Giovanni, K. 527

46. Bach: Concerto for 2 Violins in D minor, BWV 1043
47. Verdi: Otello
48. Britten: War Requiem, op. 66
49. Bartók: Violin Concerto #2, Sz. 112
50. Mozart: Symphony #40 in G minor, K. 550

51. Vivaldi: Le Quattro Stagioni (The Four Seasons)
52. Schubert: Symphony #9 in C, D 944 "Great"
53. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet, op. 64
54. Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique, op. 14
55. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 18

56. Schubert: String Quartet #14 in D minor, D 810 "Death and the Maiden"
57. Schumann: Dichterliebe, op. 48
58. Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
59. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 in C minor, op. 110
60. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 76 "Erdödy"

61. Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, op. 35
62. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune (Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun), L 86
63. Brahms: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 68
64. Bach: Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051
65. Górecki: Symphony #3, op. 36 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs"

66. Beethoven: Symphony #6 in F, op. 68 "Pastoral"
67. Ravel: Shéhérazade
68. Mahler: Symphony #9
69. Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 85
70. Mozart: String Quintet #4 in G minor K. 516

71. Borodin: String Quartet #2 in D
72. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 16
73. Handel: Giulio Cesare in Egitto, HWV 17
74. Chopin: Nocturnes
75. Schubert: Symphony #8 in B minor, D 759 "Unfinished"

76. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 27/2 "Moonlight"
77. Saint-Saëns: Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 78 "Organ"
78. Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor, S.178
79. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #5 in E-flat, op. 73 "Emperor"
80. Bach: Cantata #82 "Ich habe genug"

81. Chopin: Ballades
82. Brahms: Piano Trio #1 in B, op. 8
83. Verdi: La Traviata
84. Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 in A, op. 90 "Italian"
85. Berg: Violin Concerto

86. Tallis: Spem in Alium
87. Mozart: Clarinet Concerto in A, K. 622
88. Sibelius: Symphony #2 in D, op. 43
89. Ravel: String Quartet in F
90. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps (Quartet for the End of Time)

91. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #4 in G, op. 58
92. Schubert: Impromptus, D 899 & 935
93. Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 16
94. Bach: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, BWV 1041
95. Mahler: Kindertotenlieder (Songs on the Death of Children)

96. Chopin: Études
97. Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 26
98. Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra, Sz. 116
99. Debussy: Préludes, L 117 & 123
100. Allegri: Miserere mei, Deus

101. Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
102. Stravinsky: L'Oiseau de Feu (The Firebird)
103. Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor
104. Monteverdi: Vespro della Beata Vergine 1610
105. Strauss, R.: Eine Alpensinfonie (An Alpine Symphony), op. 64

106. Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K. 488
110. Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245

111. Haydn: Die Schöpfung (The Creation), Hob.XXI/2
112. Mahler: Symphony #4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet in E-flat, op. 44
115. Puccini: La Bohème

116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D, op. 61
117. Bach: Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012
118. Prokofiev: Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 100
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot

121. Ligeti: Études pour piano
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet in A, D 667 "The Trout"
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor, K. 427
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3 in D minor, op. 30
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)

126. Debussy: String Quartet in G minor, L 85
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto #21 in C, K. 467
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli

131. Dvořák: String Quartet #12 in F, op. 96 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6 in F minor, op. 80
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron

136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge, op. 133
138. Debussy: Nocturnes, L 91
139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas, Z 626
140. Beethoven: Symphony #7 in A, op. 92

141. Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy in C, D 760
142. Elgar: Enigma Variations, op. 36
143. Bach: Clavier-Übung III
144. Shostakovich: Symphony #10 in E minor, op. 93
145. Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"

146. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin, BWV 1001-1006
147. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 in C, op. 26
148. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915, op. 24
149. Wagner: Parsifal
150. Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 47

151. Mendelssohn: Octet for Strings in E-flat, op. 20
152. Holst: The Planets, op. 32
153. Bruckner: Symphony #7 in E
154. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 in F minor, op. 57 "Appassionata"
155. Liszt: Les Préludes, S.97

156. Vivaldi: Stabat Mater, RV 621
157. Suk: Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 27 "Asrael"
158. Rachmaninoff: Preludes, opp. 23 & 32
159. Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante for Violin and Viola in E-flat, K. 364
160. Bartók: The Miraculous Mandarin, Sz. 73

161. Janáček: String Quartet #2 "Intimate Letters"
162. Haydn: Trumpet Concerto in E-flat, Hob.VIIe/1
163. Handel: Water Music, HWV 348-350
164. Weber: Two Clarinet Concerti, opp. 73 & 74
165. Liszt: Piano Concerto #2 in A, S.125

166. Strauss, R.: Der Rosenkavalier, op. 59
167. Brahms: Symphony #3 in F, op. 90
168. Fauré: Piano Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 15
169. Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin, D 795
170. Mozart: Clarinet Quintet in A, K. 581

171. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire, op. 21
172. Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 87
173. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater, op. 53
174. Mendelssohn: Symphony #3 in A minor, op. 56 "Scottish"
175. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #4 in F minor, op. 36

176. Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze, op. 6
177. Grieg: String Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 27
178. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
179. Mahler: Symphony #6 in A minor "Tragic"
180. Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole in D minor, op. 21

181. Debussy: Cello Sonata in D minor, L 135
182. Nielsen: Symphony #5, op. 50
183. Takemitsu: November Steps
184. Chopin: Mazurkas
185. Stravinsky: Petrushka

186. Barber: Violin Concerto, op. 14
187. Falla: Noches en los Jardines de España (Nights in the Gardens of Spain)
188. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
189. Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque #2 in D minor, op. 9
190. Bach: Toccatas and Fugues for Organ

191. Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8)
192. Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 in E-flat, K. 271 "Jeunehomme"
193. Schumann: Symphony #4 in D minor, op. 120
194. Beethoven: Missa Solemnis in D, op. 123
195. Mahler: Rückert Lieder

196. Haydn: Mass #11 in D minor "Missa in Angustiis", "Lord Nelson Mass"
197. Beethoven: Piano Trio #7 in B-flat, op. 97 "Archduke"
198. Smetana: Má Vlast (My Fatherland)
199. Verdi: Rigoletto
200. Mozart: Symphony #38 in D, K. 504 "Prague"

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio, BWV 248
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana, op. 16
204. Schubert: An die Musik, D 547
205. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht (Transfigured Night), op. 4

206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta, Sz. 106
207. Janáček: String Quartet #1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 25
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30 in E, op. 109
210. Dvořák: Symphony #8 in G, op. 88

211. Bach: Magnificat in D, BWV 243
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Glière: Symphony #3 in B minor, op. 42 "Ilya Muromets"
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik

216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp in C, K. 299
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen, op. 15
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 in D "Titan"

221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 in C, op. 53 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 in C, K. 465 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7 in C, op. 105

226. Varèse: Déserts
227. Webern: String Quartet, op. 28
228. Bach: Musikalisches Opfer (A Musical Offering), BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6, HWV 319-330
230. Schumann: Carnaval, op. 9

231. Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 in A, D 959
232. Strauss, R.: Tod und Verklärung (Death and Transfiguration), op. 24
233. Rebel: Les Élémens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances, op. 45
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ, Hob.XX/1a

236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237. Britten: Peter Grimes, op. 33
238. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, op. 110
239. Strauss, R.: Ein Heldenleben (A Hero's Life), op. 40
240. Franck: Symphonic Variations

241. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242. Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
243. Beethoven: String Quartet #15 in A minor, op. 132
244. Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 in C, K. 503
245. Mozart: Symphony #39 in E-flat, K. 543

246. Berlioz: Grande Messe des Morts (Requiem), op. 5
247. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5 in E minor, op. 64
248. Mahler: Symphony #5
249. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #5 in F minor, BWV 1056
250. Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 25

251. Beethoven: Diabelli Variations, op. 120
252. Dvořák: Symphony #7 in D minor, op. 70
253. Mozart: Die Zauberflöte (The Magic Flute), K. 620
254. Elgar: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 84
255. Bach: Suites for Solo Lute, BWV 995-1000 & 1006a

256. Schubert: String Quartet #13 in A minor, D 804 "Rosamunde"
257. Albéniz: Iberia
258. Bartók: String Quartet #4, Sz. 91
259. Bruckner: Symphony #5 in B-flat
260. Copland: Appalachian Spring

261. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
262. Walton: Violin Concerto
263. Bach: Concerto for 2 Harpsichords in C minor, BWV 1060
264. Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11/5, G. 275
265. Bach: Six Partitas, BWV 825-830

266. Monteverdi: Madrigals
267. Mozart: Serenade #10 in B-flat, K. 361 "Gran Partita"
268. Schubert: Der Erlkönig, D 328
269. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
270. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5, op. 53

271. Medtner: Skazki
272. Bach: Cantata #140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
273. Chopin: Piano Concerto #2 in F minor, op. 21
274. Mozart: Piano Concerto #24 in C minor, K. 491
275. Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words

276. Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
277. Brahms: Nänie, op. 82
278. Beethoven: Triple Concerto in C, op. 56
279. Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake, op. 20
280. Franck: Violin Sonata in A

281. Adam: Giselle
282. Sibelius: Symphony #5 in E-flat, op. 82
283. Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C, Hob.VIIb/1
284. Shostakovich: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 57
285. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #28 in A, op. 101

286. Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte (Pavane for a Dead Princess)
287. Mahler: Symphony #3
288. Mozart: String Quintet #3 in G, K. 515
289. Verdi: Aida
290. Beethoven: Symphony #8 in F, op. 93

291. Bartók: Piano Concerto #1, Sz. 83
292. Bach: Orchestral Suites, BWV 1066-1071
293. Fauré: Cantique de Jean Racine, op. 11
294. Puccini: Tosca
295. Debussy: Images pour piano, L 110 & 111

296. Barber: Adagio for Strings, op. 11a
297. Janáček: Sinfonietta
298. Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet Fantasy-Overture
299. Albéniz: Suite española, op. 47
300. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion

301. Vivaldi: Gloria, RV 589
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 in D "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke, op. 12

306. Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27 in B-flat, K. 595
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 55
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri, BuxWV 75

311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks, HWV 351
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 63
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3 in C minor, op. 37

316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 33
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été (Summer Nights), op. 7
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck, op. 7

321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16 in F, op. 135
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt, op. 23
325. Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae

326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 22
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 77
329. Ravel: Piano Trio in A minor
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2 in E-flat, D 929

331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 49
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas
335. Dvořák: Romantic Pieces for Violin and Piano, op. 75

336. Dvořák: Piano Trio #4 in E minor, op. 90 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2 in E, BWV 1042
339. Schumann: Symphony #2 in C, op. 61
340. Borodin: Symphony #2 in B minor

341. Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor, D 940
343. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344. Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle, Sz. 48
345. Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 in C minor, op. 60

346. Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker, op. 71
347. Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia (The Barber of Seville)
348. Wagner: Tannhäuser
349. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus, K. 618
350. Berlioz: Harold en Italie, op. 16

351. Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
352. Mathieu: Piano Concerto #4 in E minor
353. Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563
354. Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand in D
355. Mendelssohn: String Symphonies

356. Debussy: Children's Corner, L 113
357. Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices
358. Haydn: Piano Sonata #62 in E-flat, Hob.XVI/52
359. Bruckner: Symphony #3 in D minor
360. Glass: Violin Concerto #1

361. Handel: Coronation Anthems, HWV 258-261
362. Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
363. Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
364. Pärt: Fratres
365. Janáček: Mládí (Youth)

366. Brian: Symphony #1 in D minor "The Gothic"
367. Mahler: Symphony #8 in E-flat "Symphony of a Thousand"
368. Beach: Piano Concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 45
369. Schütz: Weihnachts-Historie (Christmas Story), SWV 435
370. Poulenc: Gloria

371. Glazunov: The Seasons, op. 67
372. Palestrina: Stabat Mater
373. Rzewski: The People United Will Never Be Defeated!
374. Berg: Lyric Suite
375. Cherubini: Requiem in C minor

376. Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem"
377. Dvořák: Serenade for Strings in E, op. 22
378. Sibelius: Finlandia, op. 26
379. Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer, op. 19
380. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings

381. Satie: Gymnopédies
382. Crumb: Black Angels
383. Bartók: Sonatina, Sz. 55
384. Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol, op. 34
385. Brahms: Double Concerto in A minor, op. 102

386. Bach: English Suites, BWV 806-811
387. Debussy: Suite Bergamasque, L 75
388. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, op. 6
389. Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciones Porteñas (The Four Seasons)
390. Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor, op. 50

391. Berwald: Violin Concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 2
392. Paganini: 24 Caprices for Solo Violin, op. 1
393. Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 in E minor, op. 38
394. Busoni: Piano Concerto in C, op. 39
395. Medtner: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 50

396. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto
397. Grieg: Lyric Pieces
398. Ravel: Miroirs
399. Puccini: Madama Butterfly
400. Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto #2 in B-flat, Wq. 171


----------



## Nereffid

Cont'd:

401. Mozart: Così fan tutte, K. 588
402. Bruch: Kol Nidrei, op. 47
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody, op. 53
404. Vivaldi: L'estro Armonico, op. 3
405. Ligeti: Requiem

406. Sibelius: Symphony #1 in E minor, op. 39
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus, HWV 232
408. Mozart: Symphony #29 in A, K. 201/186a
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China

411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #5 in D
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis on Themes of Carl Maria von Weber
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #9, op. 47 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #1 in D minor, BWV 1052

416. Strauss, R.: Salome, op. 54
417. Bartók: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, Sz. 95
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsodies, op. 11
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus, S.3

421. Schumann, C.: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 17
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube, op. 314
423. Duruflé: Requiem, op. 9
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony in B minor, op. 58

426. Gesualdo: Quinto Libro di Madrigali (Book V)
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon, HWV 67
429. Sibelius: Kullervo, op. 7
430. Schubert: Mass #6 in E-flat, D 950

431. Hummel: Piano Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 89
432. Charpentier: Te Deum, H. 146
433. Victoria: Missa Pro Defunctis (Requiem)
434. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 64 "Tost III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn, op. 56a

436. Purcell: King Arthur, Z 628
437. Bruckner: Symphony #6 in A
438. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439. Mozart: Symphony #35 in D, K. 385 "Haffner"
440. Bach: French Suites, BWV 812-817

441. Glass: Akhnaten
442. Dvořák: Romance for Violin and Orchestra in F minor, op. 11
443. Couperin: Pièces de Clavecin
444. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius, op. 38
445. Gounod: Faust

446. Beethoven: String Quartets #7-9, op. 59 "Razumovsky"
447. Dvořák: Piano Quintet #2 in A, op. 81
448. Beethoven: Symphony #4 in B-flat, op. 60
449. Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
450. Haydn: Symphony #88 in G

451. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
452. Debussy: Jeux, L 126
453. Mahler: Symphony #10 in F-sharp
454. Fauré: Piano Quintet #2 in C minor, op. 115
455. Bax: Tintagel

456. Byrd: The Great Service
457. Walton: Viola Concerto
458. Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes
459. Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini, op. 43
460. Dvořák: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 53

461. Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet in D, op. 21
462. Honegger: Symphony #3 "Symphonie Liturgique"
463. Strauss, R.: Metamorphosen
464. Reich: The Desert Music
465. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet #5

466. Tavener: Song for Athene
467. Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 9
468. Nielsen: Symphony #4, op. 29 "The Inextinguishable"
469. Schumann: Piano Quartet in E-flat, op. 47
470. Janáček: Glagolitic Mass

471. Haydn: Die Jahreszeiten (The Seasons), Hob.XXI/3
472. Berio: Sinfonia
473. Copland: Clarinet Concerto
474. Bartók: Piano Concerto #3 in E major, Sz. 119
475. Milhaud: La Création du monde (The Creation of the World), op. 81a

476. Lutosławski: Piano Sonata
477. Chopin: Piano Sonata #3 in B minor, op. 58
478. Pärt: Te Deum
479. Schubert: Octet in F, D 803
480. Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola, and Harp, L 137

481. Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 in E minor, op. 27
482. Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds
483. Rott: Symphony in E
484. Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 in B-flat minor, op. 35
485. Ravel: L'Enfant et les Sortilèges

486. Bellini: Norma
487. Bizet: Symphony in C
488. Beethoven: String Quartet #13 in B-flat, op. 130
489. Stravinsky: Pulcinella
490. Sibelius: Symphony #4 in A minor, op. 63

491. Brahms: Horn Trio in E-flat, op. 40
492. Cage: In a Landscape
493. Mozart: Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, K. 478
494. Delibes: Lakmé
495. Bach: Trio Sonatas, BWV 525-530

496. Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
497. Schubert: Schwanengesang, D 957
498. Handel: Israel in Egypt, HWV 54
499. Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande, op. 5
500. Strauss, R.: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche (Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks), op. 28

501. Ravel: Boléro
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin, op. 24
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit

506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219 "Turkish"
507. Dutilleux: Métaboles
508. Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra, op. 24
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky, op. 78
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor

511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 in G "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: Faust Symphony, S.108
515. Schubert: Ellens Gesang III (Ave Maria), D 839

516. Saint-Saëns: Danse Macabre, op. 40
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra, op. 34
519. Dvořák: Stabat Mater, op. 58
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette, op. 17

521. Mendelssohn: Elijah, op. 70
522. Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande, L 88
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra, op. 1
525. Strauss, R.: Also Sprach Zarathustra (Thus Spoke Zarathustra), op. 30

526. Tartini: Violin Sonata in G minor "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings in C, op. 48
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade #1 in D, op. 11

531. Mozart: Symphony #25 in G minor, K. 183
532. Bartók: String Quartet #5, Sz. 102
533. Josquin: De Profundis Clamavi
534. Debussy: Fantaisie for Piano and Orchestra, L 73
535. Arensky: Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 32

536. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1 in D, op. 11
537. Martinů: Double Concerto for 2 String Orchestras, Piano, and Timpani
538. Gershwin: An American in Paris
539. Scriabin: Le Poème de l'Extase (The Poem of Ecstasy), op. 54 "Symphony #4"
540. Varèse: Amériques

541. Verdi: Il Trovatore
542. Brahms: Symphony #2 in D, op. 73
543. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 in E-flat, op. 81a "Les Adieux"
544. Gluck: Iphigénie en Tauride
545. Prokofiev: Symphony #1 in D, op. 25 "Classical"

546. Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream, op. 61
547. Liszt: Piano Concerto #1 in E-flat, S.124
548. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat, op. 107
549. Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 in A minor, op. 25 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"
550. Hummel: Trumpet Concerto in E (or E-flat), WoO 1

551. Schubert: Piano Trio #1 in B-flat, D 898
552. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 33 "Russian"
553. Brahms: Gesang der Parzen, op. 89
554. Verdi: Falstaff
555. Schubert: String Quartet #15 in G, D 887

556. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
557. Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
558. Bernstein: West Side Story
559. Bruckner: Symphony #4 in E-flat "Romantic"
560. Bach: Preludes and Fugues for Organ

561. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain
562. Debussy: Estampes, L 100
563. Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet, and String Quartet
564. Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-flat, op. 74 "Harp"
565. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 20 "Sun"

566. Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture, op. 36
567. Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen (Songs of a Wayfarer)
568. Haydn: Piano Concerto #11 in D, Hob.XVIII/11
569. Brahms: String Sextet #2 in G, op. 36
570. Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op. 67

571. Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 16
572. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, op. 31/2 "Tempest"
573. Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D, Hob.VIIb/2
574. Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor "Farewell"
575. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #2 "A London Symphony"

576. Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D 958
577. Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, op. 95 "Serioso"
578. Bartók: Piano Quintet, Sz. 23
579. Schoenberg: Gurrelieder
580. Sibelius: Tapiola, op. 112

581. Berlioz: Les Troyens (The Trojans), op. 29
582. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 19
583. Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 13
584. Delius: Sea Drift
585. Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet in C minor

586. Medtner: Sonata Romantica in B-flat minor, op. 53/1
587. Haydn: Symphony #82 in C "Bear"
588. Lutosławski: Symphony #3
589. Janáček: Idyll for String Orchestra
590. Khachaturian: Gayane

591. Brahms: Violin Sonata #1 in G, op. 78
592. Messiaen: Visions de l'Amen
593. Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben, op. 42
594. Liszt: Transcendental Études, S.139
595. Beethoven: Piano Trio #5 in D, op. 70/1 "Ghost"

596. Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium
597. Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata in A minor, D 821
598. Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements
599. Grieg: Holberg Suite, op. 40
600. Ravel: La Valse

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre, L 122
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 97 "Rhenish"
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt, op. 12
605. Strauss, R.: Oboe Concerto in D

606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op. 42/1
607. Dvořák: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartók: The Wooden Prince, Sz. 60
610. Stravinsky: Agon

611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet in D, G. 448 "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos (The Three-Cornered Hat)
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa Votiva, ZWV 18

616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 in F minor
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture, op. 17
618. Mozart: Serenade #9 in D, K. 320 "Posthorn"
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études, op. 13

621. Haydn: Symphony #100 in G "Military"
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, op. 13 "Pathetique"
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture, op. 49

626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: String Sextet in D minor, op. 70 "Souvenir de Florence"
628. Mussorgsky: St. John's Night on the Bare Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante, op. 22
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite, op. 22

631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
634. Dvořák: Polednice (The Noon Witch), op. 108
635. Bartók: String Quartet #3, Sz. 85

636. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge (Four Serious Songs), op. 121
637. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols, op. 28
638. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
639. Varèse: Ionisation
640. Ravel: Ma mère l'oye

641. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
642. Stockhausen: Gruppen
643. Webern: Im Sommerwind
644. Xenakis: Metastasis
645. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E, K.380 "Cortège"

646. Reich: Different Trains
647. Berg: Lulu
648. Fauré: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 89
649. Schubert: Nacht und Träume, D 827
650. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur

651. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
652. Ravel: Jeux d'eau
653. Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra, L 116
654. Mozart: Serenade #13 in G, K. 525 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik"
655. Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61

656. Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away, Z 323
657. Strauss, R.: Four Songs, op. 27
658. Paganini: Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 6
659. Weber: Der Freischütz, op. 77
660. Gombert: Magnificats

661. Schubert: Fantasia for Violin and Piano in C, D 934
662. Respighi: Fontane di Roma (Fountains of Rome)
663. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au delà…
664. Scriabin: Prometheus: The Poem of Fire, op. 60
665. Dvořák: Slavonic Dances, opp. 46 & 72

666. Brumel: Missa Et ecce terrae motus
667. Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter, op. 49
668. Sibelius: Symphony #6 in D minor, op. 104
669. Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel, op. 24
670. Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme, op. 33

671. Ligeti: Atmosphères
672. Ives: Three Places in New England
673. Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata #2 in A minor, op. 81
674. Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
675. Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches, op. 39

676. Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds in E-flat, K. 452
677. Enescu: Oedipe, op. 23
678. Prokofiev: Cinderella, op. 87
679. Poulenc: Concerto for 2 Pianos in D minor
680. Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus, op. 61

681. Beethoven: Egmont, op. 84
682. Bartók: Divertimento for Strings, Sz. 113
683. Bach: Italian Concerto, BWV 971
684. Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffmann (The Tales of Hoffmann)
685. Brahms: String Sextet #1 in B-flat, op. 18

686. Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead, op. 29
687. Josquin: Nymphes des bois "Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem"
688. Korngold: Violin Concerto in D, op. 35
689. Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
690. Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin

691. Debussy: Violin Sonata in G minor, L 140
692. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata
693. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
694. Tchaikovsky: The Sleeping Beauty, op. 66
695. Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 129

696. Prokofiev: Symphony #6 in E-flat minor, op. 111
697. Berg: Piano Sonata, op. 1
698. Mozart: Horn Concertos
699. Ives: Central Park in the Dark
700. Bax: November Woods

701. Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
702. Dohnányi: Sextet for Piano, Strings, and Winds in C, op. 37
703. Haydn: Symphony #44 in E minor "Trauer"
704. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise

706. Bach: Fantasias and Fugues for Organ
707. Schubert: Mass #2 in G, D 167
708. Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses, S.173
709. Sibelius: En Saga, op. 9
710. Shostakovich: Symphony #1 in F, op. 10

711. Strauss, R.: Don Juan, op. 20
712. Beethoven: Coriolan Overture, op. 62
713. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture, op. 26 "Fingal's Cave"
714. Orff: Carmina Burana
715. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto, op. 42

716. Beethoven: Fidelio, op. 72
717. Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718. Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719. Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A, op. 26
720. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites

721. Haydn: Symphony #99 in E-flat
722. Webern: Symphony, op. 21
723. Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 in G minor, op. 45
724. Strauss, J. II: Die Fledermaus
725. Haydn: Symphony #103 in E-flat "Drumroll"

726. Scriabin: Piano Concerto in F-sharp minor, op. 20
727. Stravinsky: L'Histoire du Soldat (The Soldier's Tale)
728. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #2 in E, BWV 1053
729. Josquin: Miserere mei Deus
730. Satie: Gnossiennes

731. Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733. Kodály: Háry János, op. 15
734. Schumann: Grand Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 14 "Concerto Without Orchestra"
735. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre

736. Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas, op. 65
737. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 in F, op. 24 "Spring"
738. Respighi: Vetrate di Chiesa (Church Windows)
739. Bartók: Dance Suite, Sz. 77
740. Schnittke: Piano Quintet

741. Smetana: String Quartet #1 in E minor "From My Life"
742. Dufay: Missa Se le face ay pale
743. Haydn, M.: Requiem in C minor "Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismundo"
744. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2, op. 126
745. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in F minor, K.466

746. Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor, op. 114
747. Weber: Clarinet Quintet in B-flat, op. 34
748. Bartók: Piano Sonata, Sz. 80
749. Spohr: Octet in E, op. 32
750. Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge, WoO 61

751. Sibelius: String Quartet in D minor, op. 56 "Intimate Voices"
752. Schubert: Six Moments Musicaux, D 780
753. Elgar: In the South, op. 50 "Alassio"
754. Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony, op. 18
755. Ravel: Violin Sonata #2 in G

756. Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias, Wq. 183
757. Boito: Mefistofele
758. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor
759. Arensky: Piano Quintet in D, op. 51
760. Bernstein: Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety"

761. Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
762. Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
763. Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
764. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66
765. Bach: Overture in the French Style, BWV 831

766. Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor, op. 66
767. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
768. Raff: Symphony #5 in E, op. 177 "Lenore"
769. Satie: Embryons Desséchés
770. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus

771. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #1 in C minor, op. 35
772. Brahms: String Quintet #2 in G, op. 111
773. Taneyev: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 30
774. Granados: Goyescas, op. 11
775. Liszt: Totentanz, S.126

776. Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges, op. 33
777. Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade, D 118
778. Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin
779. Farrenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds in C minor, op. 40
780. Handel: Ariodante, HWV 33

781. Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 in B-flat, G. 482
782. Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46
783. Haydn: Mass #14 in B-flat "Harmoniemesse"
784. Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra, op. 17
785. Bruch: Scottish Fantasy, op. 46

786. Dvořák: Vodník (The Water Goblin), op. 107
787. Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 in A, op. 13
788. Beethoven: String Quartet #12 in E-flat, op. 127
789. Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, op. 7
790. Langgaard: Music of the Spheres

791. Carter: Concerto for Orchestra
792. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 in E minor, op. 90
793. Ives: Symphony #4
794. Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings, op. 31
795. Brahms: Schicksalslied, op. 54

796. Sibelius: Symphony #3 in C, op. 52
797. Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 in A, K. 331
798. Dukas: The Sorcerer's Apprentice
799. Shostakovich: Symphony #8 in C minor, op. 65
800. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #5 in F, op. 103 "The Egyptian"


----------



## Nereffid

Cont'd:

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: String Quartet #12 in C minor, D 703 "Quartettsatz"
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 in E-flat "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Solo Cello, op. 8
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4 in C minor, op. 43

806. Bomtempo: Requiem in C minor, op. 23
807. Debussy: Rêverie, L 8
808. Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas, op. 120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: All-Night Vigil, op. 37 "Vespers"

811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri, op. 50
813. Grieg: Ballade in the Form of Variations on a Norwegian Folk Song in G minor, op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells, op. 35
815. Strauss, R.: Elektra, op. 58

816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El Amor Brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata-Reminiscenza in A minor, op. 38/1
819. Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #2 in E-flat
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"

821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2 in D, op. 36
825. Poulenc: Flute Sonata

826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson, op. 61
828. Gounod: Messe solennelle de Sainte Cécile (St. Cecilia Mass)
829. Debussy: Fêtes galantes, L 80 & 104
830. Verdi: Don Carlos

831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song, Z 333
833. Dvořák: Symphony #6 in D, op. 60
834. Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835. Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 101

836. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837. Scriabin: 12 Etudes, op. 8
838. Copland: Symphony #3
839. Elgar: Violin Concerto in B minor, op. 61
840. Bartók: String Quartet #6, Sz. 114

841. Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
842. Khachaturian: Spartacus
843. Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
844. Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75
845. Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39

846. Haydn: Symphony #53 in D "L'Impériale"
847. Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 in E-flat minor, op. 144
848. Brahms: Cello Sonata #2 in F, op. 99
849. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat
850. Taneyev: John of Damascus, op. 1

851. Handel: Judas Maccabaeus, HWV 63
852. Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea
853. Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 in E minor, K. 304
854. Palestrina: Missa Brevis
855. Ibert: Escales "Ports of Call"

856. Tchaikovsky: The Seasons, op. 37a
857. Kraus: Symphony in C minor
858. Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit", "Actus Tragicus"
859. Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, op. 121
860. Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29, op. 129 "Sonata Etere"

861. Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans, RV 644
862. Schumann: Violin Concerto in D minor
863. Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894
864. Harris: Symphony #3
865. Taverner: Western Wynde Mass

866. Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
867. Shostakovich: Symphony #11 in G minor, op. 103 "The Year 1905"
868. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller, op. 100
869. Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
870. Prokofiev: Symphony #2 in D minor, op. 40

871. Haydn: Symphony #43 in E-flat "Mercury"
872. Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor
873. Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor, op. 11
874. Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161
875. Schnittke: Symphony #5 "Concerto Grosso #4"

876. Enescu: Impressions d'Enfance, op. 28
877. Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65
878. Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum
879. Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna
880. Rameau: Castor et Pollux

881. Beethoven: Symphony #1 in C, op. 21
882. Schoenberg: Violin Concerto, op. 36
883. Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust, op. 24
884. Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni
885. Saint-Saëns: Le Carnaval des Animaux (The Carnival of the Animals)

886. Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light"
887. Bartók: Viola Concerto, Sz. 120
888. Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 "Ballade"
889. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2 in F, op. 102
890. Mozart: String Quintet #5 in D, K. 593

891. Schütz: Musikalische Exequien, SWV 279-281
892. Schuman: Symphony #3
893. Lutosławski: Symphony #4
894. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart, op. 132
895. Mozart: String Quintet #6 in E-flat, K. 614

896. Glazunov: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 82
897. Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63
898. Dukas: Piano Sonata in E-flat minor
899. Tchaikovsky: Pique Dame (The Queen of Spades), op. 68
900. Brahms: Hungarian Dances, WoO 1

901. Schubert: Rosamunde, D 797
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7 in C-sharp minor, op. 131
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt Principes

906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue in D minor, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass

911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 22
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures, op. 37
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto in D minor
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor

916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Studies for Guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2 in D
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp, op. 60

921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 in B-flat minor, op. 113 "Babi Yar"*
922. Haydn: Symphony #102 in B-flat
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2 in B-flat, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor, Hob.XVII/6 "Un piccolo divertimento"

926. Reger: Four Tone Poems after Arnold Böcklin, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #4 in A, BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert, S.144
930. Barber: Piano Concerto, op. 38

931. Mompou: Musica Callada (Silent Music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 "Am Tage aller Seelen"
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 in G "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas, op. 2

936. Glière: Harp Concerto in E-flat, op. 74
937. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938. Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane, op. 43
939. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
940. Ives: Symphony #2

941. Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
942. Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
943. Fauré: Nocturnes
944. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry
945. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes

946. Adams: Shaker Loops
947. Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum
948. Chopin: Waltzes
949. Dowland: A Pilgrim's Solace
950. Ornstein: Piano Quintet

951. Alfonso X: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
952. Telemann: Paris Quartets
953. Janáček: Violin Sonata
954. Weill: Die Sieben Todsünden (The Seven Deadly Sins)
955. Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72

956. Bruch: Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
957. Janáček: Jenůfa
958. Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium
959. Ravel: Sonatine
960. Tavener: The Protecting Veil

961. Haydn: Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen"
962. Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man
963. Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux (The Toy Box), L 128
964. Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, op. 37
965. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître

966. Kernis: Musica Celestis
967. Glazunov: Raymonda, op. 57
968. Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (Catalogue of Birds)
969. Bloch: Schelomo
970. Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis"

971. Pärt: Berliner Messe
972. Delibes: Coppélia
973. Nyman: Water Dances
974. Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
975. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #9 in C, G. 453 "La Ritirada di Madrid"

976. Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20
977. Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto in E minor, op. 125
978. Crumb: Makrokosmos
979. Mozart: Trio for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano in E-flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt"
980. Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music

981. Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485
982. Dvořák: String Quartet #10 in E-flat, op. 51 "Slavonic"
983. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II"
984. Janáček: Taras Bulba
985. Khachaturian: Violin Concerto in D minor

986. Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres
987. Hummel: Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85
988. Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden"
989. Ligeti: Cello Sonata
990. Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33

991. Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit (The Accursed Huntsman)
992. Andriessen: De Staat
993. Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110
994. Nielsen: Symphony #3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva"
995. Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals)

996. Bartók: Two Pictures for Orchestra, Sz. 46
997. Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake, op. 62
998. Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder
999. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques
1000. Chávez: Symphony #2 "Sinfonía India"

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141

1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49

1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine

1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13

1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied

1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles

1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035. Adès: Asyla, op. 17

1036. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
1037. Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
1038. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles...
1039. Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41
1040. Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis

1041. Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens
1042. Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029
1043. Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor
1044. Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91
1045. Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica

1046. Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18
1047. Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
1048. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea
1049. Liszt: Consolations
1050. Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10

1051. Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
1052. Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59
1053. Fauré: Piano Trio
1054. Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole
1055. Satie: Le Fils des étoiles

1056. Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b
1057. Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs
1058. Copland: Quiet City
1059. Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo
1060. Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini

1061. Popov: Symphony #1
1062. Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum
1063. Glass: Satyagraha
1064. Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146
1065. Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise

1066. Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459
1067. Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784
1068. Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1069. Handel: Alcina
1070. Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite

1071. Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92
1072. Ligeti: String Quartet #2
1073. Stravinsky: Threni
1074. Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra
1075. Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore

1076. Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo
1077. Elgar: Symphony #1
1078. Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87
1079. Bellini: I Puritani
1080. Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6

1081. Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto"
1082. Massenet: Manon
1083. Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn
1084. Biber: Battalia à 10
1085. Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti

1086. Borodin: Prince Igor
1087. Bliss: A Colour Symphony
1088. Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid)
1089. Albeniz: La Vega
1090. Liszt: Orpheus

1091. Sculthorpe: Kakadu
1092. Bloch: Piano Quintet #1
1093. Rossini: Guillaume Tell
1094. Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano
1095. Schnittke: Choir Concerto

1096. Glass: Aguas de Amazonia
1097. Bridge: Oration
1098. Bach, J.S.: Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd"
1099. Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem
1100. Stravinsky: Violin Concerto


----------



## Nereffid

Alphabetical list of recommendations:

Adam: Giselle
Adams: Harmonielehre
Adams: Nixon in China
Adams: Shaker Loops
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
Adès: Asyla, op. 17
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto"
Albéniz: Iberia
Albeniz: La Vega
Albéniz: Suite española, op. 47
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 9
Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33
Allegri: Miserere mei, Deus
Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
Anderson: Book of Hours
Andriessen: De Staat
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
Arensky: Piano Quintet in D, op. 51
Arensky: Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 32
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto #2 in B-flat, Wq. 171
Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias, Wq. 183
Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, op. 7
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd"
Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029
Bach: Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051
Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit", "Actus Tragicus"
Bach: Cantata #140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis"
Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden"
Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
Bach: Cantata #82 "Ich habe genug"
Bach: Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012
Bach: Christmas Oratorio, BWV 248
Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
Bach: Clavier-Übung III
Bach: Concerto for 2 Harpsichords in C minor, BWV 1060
Bach: Concerto for 2 Violins in D minor, BWV 1043
Bach: Die Kunst der Fuge (The Art of the Fugue), BWV 1080
Bach: English Suites, BWV 806-811
Bach: Fantasias and Fugues for Organ
Bach: French Suites, BWV 812-817
Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #1 in D minor, BWV 1052
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #2 in E, BWV 1053
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #5 in F minor, BWV 1056
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055
Bach: Italian Concerto, BWV 971
Bach: Keyboard Partitas, BWV 825-830
Bach: Magnificat in D, BWV 243
Bach: Mass in B minor, BWV 232
Bach: Musikalisches Opfer (A Musical Offering), BWV 1079
Bach: Orchestral Suites, BWV 1066-1071
Bach: Overture in the French Style, BWV 831
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
Bach: Preludes and Fugues for Organ
Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin, BWV 1001-1006
Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245
Bach: St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute, BWV 995-1000 & 1006a
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, BWV 846-893
Bach: Toccatas and Fugues for Organ
Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
Bach: Trio Sonatas, BWV 525-530
Bach: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, BWV 1041
Bach: Violin Concerto #2 in E, BWV 1042
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat
Barber: Adagio for Strings, op. 11a
Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915, op. 24
Barber: Piano Concerto
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra, op. 17
Barber: Violin Concerto, op. 14
Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle, Sz. 48
Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra, Sz. 116
Bartók: Dance Suite, Sz. 77
Bartók: Divertimento for Strings, Sz. 113
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta, Sz. 106
Bartók: Piano Concerto #1, Sz. 83
Bartók: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, Sz. 95
Bartók: Piano Concerto #3 in E major, Sz. 119
Bartók: Piano Quintet, Sz. 23
Bartók: Piano Sonata, Sz. 80
Bartók: Sonatina, Sz. 55
Bartók: String Quartet #3, Sz. 85
Bartók: String Quartet #4, Sz. 91
Bartók: String Quartet #5, Sz. 102
Bartók: String Quartet #6, Sz. 114
Bartók: The Miraculous Mandarin, Sz. 73
Bartók: The Wooden Prince, Sz. 60
Bartók: Two Pictures for Orchestra, Sz. 46
Bartók: Viola Concerto, Sz. 120
Bartók: Violin Concerto #2, Sz. 112
Bax: November Woods
Bax: Tintagel
Beach: Piano Concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 45
Beethoven: Coriolan Overture, op. 62
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations, op. 120
Beethoven: Egmont, op. 84
Beethoven: Fidelio, op. 72
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge, op. 133
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis in D, op. 123
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3 in C minor, op. 37
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #4 in G, op. 58
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #5 in E-flat, op. 73 "Emperor"
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 27/2 "Moonlight"
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, op. 31/2 "Tempest"
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 in C, op. 53 "Waldstein"
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 in F minor, op. 57 "Appassionata"
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 in E-flat, op. 81a "Les Adieux"
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 in E minor, op. 90
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #28 in A, op. 101
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29 in B-flat, op. 106 "Hammerklavier"
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30 in E, op. 109
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, op. 110
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32 in C minor, op. 111
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, op. 13 "Pathetique"
Beethoven: Piano Trio #5 in D, op. 70/1 "Ghost"
Beethoven: Piano Trio #7 in B-flat, op. 97 "Archduke"
Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-flat, op. 74 "Harp"
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, op. 95 "Serioso"
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 in E-flat, op. 127
Beethoven: String Quartet #13 in B-flat, op. 130
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 131
Beethoven: String Quartet #15 in A minor, op. 132
Beethoven: String Quartet #16 in F, op. 135
Beethoven: String Quartet #7 in F, op. 59/1 "Razumovsky #1"
Beethoven: String Quartet #8 in E minor, op. 59/2 "Razumovsky #2"
Beethoven: String Quartet #9 in C, op. 59/3 "Razumovsky #3"
Beethoven: Symphony #1 in C, op. 21
Beethoven: Symphony #2 in D, op. 36
Beethoven: Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 55 "Eroica"
Beethoven: Symphony #4 in B-flat, op. 60
Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 67
Beethoven: Symphony #6 in F, op. 68 "Pastoral"
Beethoven: Symphony #7 in A, op. 92
Beethoven: Symphony #8 in F, op. 93
Beethoven: Symphony #9 in D minor, op. 125 "Choral
Beethoven: Triple Concerto in C, op. 56
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D, op. 61
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 in F, op. 24 "Spring"
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #9, op. 47 "Kreutzer"
Bellini: I Puritani
Bellini: Norma
Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
Berg: Lulu
Berg: Lyric Suite
Berg: Piano Sonata, op. 1
Berg: Violin Concerto
Berg: Wozzeck, op. 7
Berio: Sinfonia
Berlioz: Harold en Italie, op. 16
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust, op. 24
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été (Summer Nights), op. 7
Berlioz: Les Troyens (The Trojans), op. 29
Berlioz: Requiem, op. 5
Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette, op. 17
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique, op. 14
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs
Bernstein: Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety"
Bernstein: West Side Story
Berwald: Violin Concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 2
Biber: Battalia à 10
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
Biber: Requiem à 15
Biber: Rosary Sonatas "Mystery Sonatas"
Bizet: Carmen
Bizet: L'Arlésienne
Bizet: Symphony in C
Bliss: A Colour Symphony
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1
Bloch: Schelomo
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 in B-flat, G. 482
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #9 in C, G. 453 "La Ritirada di Madrid"
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet in D, G. 448 "Fandango"
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11/5, G. 275
Boito: Mefistofele
Bomtempo: Requiem in C minor, op. 23
Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
Borodin: Prince Igor
Borodin: String Quartet #2 in D
Borodin: Symphony #2 in B minor
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna
Bowen: Viola Concerto
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody, op. 53
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 in E minor, op. 38
Brahms: Cello Sonata #2 in F, op. 99
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115
Brahms: Clarinet Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 120/1
Brahms: Clarinet Sonata #2 in E-flat, op. 120/2
Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor, op. 114
Brahms: Double Concerto in A minor, op. 102
Brahms: Ein deutsches Requiem (A German Requiem), op. 45
Brahms: Four Piano Pieces, op. 119
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen, op. 89
Brahms: Horn Trio in E-flat, op. 40
Brahms: Hungarian Dances, WoO 1 
Brahms: Nänie, op. 82
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 83
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 25
Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A, op. 26
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 in C minor, op. 60
Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 34
Brahms: Piano Trio #1 in B, op. 8
Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 101
Brahms: Schicksalslied, op. 54
Brahms: Serenade #1 in D, op. 11
Brahms: Seven Fantasias, op. 116
Brahms: Six Piano Pieces, op. 118
Brahms: String Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 51/1
Brahms: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 51/2
Brahms: String Quintet #2 in G, op. 111
Brahms: String Sextet #1 in B-flat, op. 18
Brahms: String Sextet #2 in G, op. 36
Brahms: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 68
Brahms: Symphony #2 in D, op. 73
Brahms: Symphony #3 in F, op. 90
Brahms: Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 98
Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel, op. 24
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn, op. 56a
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge (Four Serious Songs), op. 121
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
Brahms: Violin Sonata #1 in G, op. 78
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91
Brian: Symphony #1 in D minor "The Gothic"
Bridge: Oration
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols, op. 28
Britten: Cello Suite #1
Britten: Peter Grimes, op. 33
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings, op. 31
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra, op. 34
Britten: War Requiem, op. 66
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83
Bruch: Kol Nidrei, op. 47
Bruch: Scottish Fantasy, op. 46
Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 26
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
Bruckner: Symphony #3 in D minor
Bruckner: Symphony #4 in E-flat "Romantic"
Bruckner: Symphony #5 in B-flat
Bruckner: Symphony #6 in A
Bruckner: Symphony #7 in E
Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor
Bruckner: Symphony #9 in D minor
Bruckner: Te Deum
Brumel: Missa Et ecce terrae motus
Busoni: Doktor Faust
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica
Busoni: Piano Concerto in C, op. 39
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri, BuxWV 75
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161
Byrd: Infelix ego
Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
Byrd: The Great Service
Cage: In a Landscape
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra
Charpentier: Te Deum, H. 146
Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet in D, op. 21
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer, op. 19
Chávez: Symphony #2 "Sinfonía India"
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor
Chopin: 24 Preludes, op. 28
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante, op. 22
Chopin: Ballades
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
Chopin: Études
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
Chopin: Mazurkas
Chopin: Nocturnes
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor, op. 11
Chopin: Piano Concerto #2 in F minor, op. 21
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 in B-flat minor, op. 35
Chopin: Piano Sonata #3 in B minor, op. 58
Chopin: Polonaises
Chopin: Waltzes
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum
Copland: Appalachian Spring
Copland: Clarinet Concerto
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man
Copland: Quiet City
Copland: Rodeo
Copland: Symphony #3
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres
Couperin: Pièces de Clavecin
Crumb: Black Angels
Crumb: Makrokosmos
Debussy: Cello Sonata in D minor, L 135
Debussy: Children's Corner, L 113
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
Debussy: Estampes, L 100
Debussy: Fantaisie for Piano and Orchestra, L 73
Debussy: Fêtes galantes, L 80 & 104
Debussy: Images pour orchestre, L 122
Debussy: Images pour piano, L 110 & 111
Debussy: Jeux, L 126
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux (The Toy Box), L 128
Debussy: La Mer, L 109
Debussy: Nocturnes, L 91
Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande, L 88
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune (Prelude to the afternoon of a faun), L 86
Debussy: Préludes, L 117 & 123
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra, L 116
Debussy: Rêverie, L 8
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola, and Harp, L 137
Debussy: String Quartet in G minor, L 85
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque, L 75
Debussy: Violin Sonata in G minor, L 140
Delibes: Coppélia
Delibes: Lakmé
Delius: Sea Drift
Dohnányi: Sextet for Piano, Strings, and Winds in C, op. 37
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace"
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes
Dufay: Missa Se le face ay pale
Dukas: Piano Sonata in E-flat minor
Dukas: The Sorcerer's Apprentice
Duruflé: Requiem, op. 9
Dutilleux: Métaboles
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92
Dvorák: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
Dvorák: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
Dvorák: Piano Quintet #2 in A, op. 81
Dvorák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65
Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 in E minor, op. 90 "Dumky"
Dvorák: Polednice (The Noon Witch), op. 108
Dvorák: Romance for Violin and Orchestra in F minor, op. 11
Dvorák: Romantic Pieces for Violin and Piano, op. 75
Dvorák: Serenade for Strings in E, op. 22
Dvorák: Slavonic Dances, opp. 46 & 72
Dvorák: Stabat Mater, op. 58
Dvořák: String Quartet #10 in E-flat, op. 51 "Slavonic"
Dvorák: String Quartet #12 in F, op. 96 "American"
Dvorák: Symphony #6 in D, op. 60
Dvorák: Symphony #7 in D minor, op. 70
Dvorák: Symphony #8 in G, op. 88
Dvorák: Symphony #9 in E minor, op. 95 "From the New World"
Dvorák: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 53
Dvorák: Vodník (The Water Goblin), op. 107
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 8
Elgar: Enigma Variations, op. 36
Elgar: In the South, op. 50 "Alassio"
Elgar: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 84
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches, op. 39
Elgar: Sea Pictures
Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20
Elgar: Symphony #1
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius, op. 38
Elgar: Violin Concerto in B minor, op. 61
Enescu: Impressions d'Enfance, op. 28
Enescu: Oedipe, op. 23
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsodies, op. 11
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 in A minor, op. 25 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"
Falla: El Amor Brujo
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos (The Three-Cornered Hat)
Falla: Noches en los Jardines de España (Nights in the Gardens of Spain)
Farrenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds in C minor, op. 40
Fauré: Barcarolles
Fauré: Cantique de Jean Racine, op. 11
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra, op. 24
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson, op. 61
Fauré: Nocturnes
Fauré: Piano Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 15
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 in G minor, op. 45
Fauré: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 89
Fauré: Piano Quintet #2 in C minor, op. 115
Fauré: Piano Trio
Fauré: Requiem in D minor, op. 48
Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, op. 121
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 in A, op. 13
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry
Feldman: Rothko Chapel
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit (The Accursed Huntsman)
Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor
Franck: Symphonic Variations
Franck: Symphony in D minor
Franck: Violin Sonata in A
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo


----------



## Nereffid

Cont'd:

Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
Gade: Echoes of Ossian
Gershwin: An American in Paris
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
Gesualdo: Quinto Libro di Madrigali (Book V)
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia
Glass: Akhnaten
Glass: Einstein on the Beach
Glass: Satyagraha
Glass: Violin Concerto #1
Glazunov: Raymonda, op. 57
Glazunov: Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 55
Glazunov: The Seasons, op. 67
Glazunov: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 82
Gliere: Harp Concerto
Glière: Symphony #3 in B minor, op. 42 "Ilya Muromets"
Gluck: Iphigénie en Tauride
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
Goldmark: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 28
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
Gombert: Magnificats
Górecki: Symphony #3, op. 36 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs"
Gounod: Faust
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, op. 37
Granados: Goyescas, op. 11
Grieg: Ballade in the Form of Variations on a Norwegian Folk Song in G minor, op. 24
Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
Grieg: Holberg Suite, op. 40
Grieg: Lyric Pieces
Grieg: Peer Gynt, op. 23
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 16
Grieg: String Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 27
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite
Gubaidulina: Offertorium
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto
Handel: Alcina
Handel: Ariodante, HWV 33
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6, HWV 319-330
Handel: Coronation Anthems, HWV 258-261
Handel: Dixit Dominus, HWV 232
Handel: Giulio Cesare in Egitto, HWV 17
Handel: Israel in Egypt, HWV 54
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus, HWV 63
Handel: Messiah, HWV 56
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks, HWV 351
Handel: Solomon, HWV 67
Handel: Water Music, HWV 348-350
Harris: Symphony #3
Haydn, M: Requiem in C minor "Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismundo"
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C, Hob.VIIb/1
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D, Hob.VIIb/2
Haydn: Die Jahreszeiten (The Seasons), Hob.XXI/3
Haydn: Die Schöpfung (The Creation), Hob.XXI/2
Haydn: Mass #11 in D minor "Missa in Angustiis", "Lord Nelson Mass"
Haydn: Mass #14 in B-flat "Harmoniemesse"
Haydn: Piano Concerto #11 in D, Hob.XVIII/11
Haydn: Piano Sonata #62 in E-flat, Hob.XVI/52
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 20 "Sun"
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 33 "Russian"
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 64 "Tost III"
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II"
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 76 "Erdödy"
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G "Military"
Haydn: Symphony #101 in D "Clock"
Haydn: Symphony #102
Haydn: Symphony #103 in E-flat "Drumroll"
Haydn: Symphony #104 in D "London"
Haydn: Symphony #22 in E-flat "Philosopher"
Haydn: Symphony #43 in E-flat "Mercury"
Haydn: Symphony #44 in E minor "Trauer"
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor "Farewell"
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
Haydn: Symphony #53 in D "L'Impériale"
Haydn: Symphony #82 in C "Bear"
Haydn: Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen"
Haydn: Symphony #88 in G
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
Haydn: Symphony #94 in G "Surprise"
Haydn: Symphony #99 in E-flat
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ, Hob.XX/1a
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto in E-flat, Hob.VIIe/1
Henze: El Cimarrón
Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis on Themes of Carl Maria von Weber
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
Holst: The Planets, op. 32
Honegger: Symphony #2
Honegger: Symphony #3 "Symphonie Liturgique"
Hummel: Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85
Hummel: Piano Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 89
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto in E (or E-flat), WoO 1
Ibert: Escales "Ports of Call"
Ives: Central Park in the Dark
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
Ives: Symphony #2
Ives: Symphony #4
Ives: The Unanswered Question
Ives: Three Places in New England
Ives: Violin Sonata #3
Janácek: Glagolitic Mass
Janácek: Idyll for String Orchestra
Janáček: Jenůfa
Janácek: Mládí (Youth)
Janácek: On an Overgrown Path
Janácek: Sinfonietta
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano
Janácek: String Quartet #1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
Janácek: String Quartet #2 "Intimate Letters"
Janáček: Taras Bulba
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
Josquin: De Profundis Clamavi
Josquin: Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem
Josquin: Miserere mei Deus
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
Kernis: Musica Celestis
Khachaturian: Gayane
Khachaturian: Spartacus
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto in D minor
Kodály: Háry János, op. 15
Kodály: Sonata for Solo Cello, op. 8
Korngold: Die tote Stadt, op. 12
Korngold: Violin Concerto in D, op. 35
Kraus: Symphony in C minor
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole in D minor, op. 21
Langgaard: Music of the Spheres
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
Ligeti: Atmosphères
Ligeti: Cello Sonata
Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds
Ligeti: Études pour piano
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata
Ligeti: Piano Concerto
Ligeti: Requiem
Ligeti: String Quartet #2
Liszt: A Faust Symphony, S.108
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor
Liszt: Christus, S.3
Liszt: Consolations
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses, S.173
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
Liszt: Les Préludes, S.97
Liszt: Orpheus
Liszt: Piano Concerto #1 in E-flat, S.124
Liszt: Piano Concerto #2 in A, S.125
Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor, S.178
Liszt: Totentanz, S.126
Liszt: Transcendental Études, S.139
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
Lully: Atys
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata
Lutoslawski: Symphony #3
Lutoslawski: Symphony #4
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake, op. 62
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde (The Song of the Earth)
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder (Songs on the Death of Children)
Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen (Songs of a Wayfarer)
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
Mahler: Rückert Lieder
Mahler: Symphony #1 in D "Titan"
Mahler: Symphony #10 in F-sharp
Mahler: Symphony #2 "Resurrection"
Mahler: Symphony #3
Mahler: Symphony #4
Mahler: Symphony #5
Mahler: Symphony #6 in A minor "Tragic"
Mahler: Symphony #7
Mahler: Symphony #8 in E-flat "Symphony of a Thousand"
Mahler: Symphony #9
Marcello: Oboe Concerto
Martinu: Double Concerto for 2 String Orchestras, Piano, and Timpani
Martinu: Field Mass
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
Massenet: Manon
Mathieu: Piano Concerto #4 in E minor
Medtner: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 50
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 "Ballade"
Medtner: Skazki
Medtner: Sonata Romantica in B-flat minor, op. 53/1
Medtner: Sonata-Reminiscenza in A minor, op. 38/1
Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream, op. 61
Mendelssohn: Elijah, op. 70
Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture, op. 26 "Fingal's Cave"
Mendelssohn: Octet for Strings in E-flat, op. 20
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas, op. 65
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 25
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 49
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 13
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6 in F minor, op. 80
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies
Mendelssohn: Symphony #3 in A minor, op. 56 "Scottish"
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 in A, op. 90 "Italian"
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 64
Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (Catalogue of Birds)
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles...
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au delà…
Messiaen: L'Ascension
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps (Quartet for the End of Time)
Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
Messiaen: Visions de l'Amen
Miki: Marimba Spiritual
Milhaud: La Création du monde (The Creation of the World), op. 81a
Moeran: Symphony in G minor
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
Monteverdi: Il Quinto Libro de Madrigali (Book V)
Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
Monteverdi: Madrigali Guerrieri et Amorosi (Book VIII)
Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
Monteverdi: Vespro della Beata Vergine 1610
Mosolov: Iron Foundry
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus, K. 618
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto in A, K. 622
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet in A, K. 581
Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp in C, K. 299
Mozart: Così fan tutte, K. 588
Mozart: Die Zauberflöte (The Magic Flute), K. 620
Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563
Mozart: Don Giovanni, K. 527
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor, K. 427
Mozart: Horn Concerto #3 in E-flat, K. 447
Mozart: Horn Concerto #4 in E-flat, K. 495
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (The Marriage of Figaro), K. 492
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459
Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466
Mozart: Piano Concerto #21 in C, K. 467
Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K. 488
Mozart: Piano Concerto #24 in C minor, K. 491
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 in C, K. 503
Mozart: Piano Concerto #27 in B-flat, K. 595
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 in E-flat, K. 271 "Jeunehomme"
Mozart: Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, K. 478
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 in A, K. 331
Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds in E-flat, K. 452
Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626
Mozart: Serenade #10 in B-flat, K. 361 "Gran Partita"
Mozart: Serenade #13 in G, K. 525 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik"
Mozart: Serenade #9 in D, K. 320 "Posthorn"
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante for Violin and Viola in E-flat, K. 364
Mozart: String Quartet #19 in C, K. 465 "Dissonance"
Mozart: String Quintet #3 in G, K. 515
Mozart: String Quintet #4 in G minor K. 516
Mozart: String Quintet #5 in D, K. 593
Mozart: String Quintet #6 in E-flat, K. 614
Mozart: Symphony #25 in G minor, K. 183
Mozart: Symphony #29 in A, K. 201/186a
Mozart: Symphony #35 in D, K. 385 "Haffner"
Mozart: Symphony #38 in D, K. 504 "Prague"
Mozart: Symphony #39 in E-flat, K. 543
Mozart: Symphony #40 in G minor, K. 550
Mozart: Symphony #41 in C, K. 551 "Jupiter"
Mozart: Trio for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano in E-flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt"
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219 "Turkish"
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 in E minor, K. 304
Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor, op. 66
Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata #2 in A minor, op. 81
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
Nielsen: Helios Overture, op. 17
Nielsen: Symphony #3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva"
Nielsen: Symphony #4, op. 29 "The Inextinguishable"
Nielsen: Symphony #5, op. 50
Nyman: Water Dances
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffmann
Orff: Carmina Burana
Ornstein: Piano Quintet
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
Paganini: 24 Caprices for Solo Violin, op. 1
Paganini: Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 6
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
Palestrina: Missa Brevis
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
Palestrina: Stabat Mater
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra
Pärt: Berliner Messe
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
Pärt: Fratres
Pärt: Tabula Rasa
Pärt: Te Deum
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion
Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem"
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
Pérotin: Sederunt principes
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciones Porteñas (The Four Seasons)
Popov: Symphony #1
Poulenc: Concerto for 2 Pianos in D minor
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
Poulenc: Flute Sonata
Poulenc: Gloria
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky, op. 78
Prokofiev: Cinderella, op. 87
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 16
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 in C, op. 26
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #6 in A, op. 82
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #7 in B-flat, op. 83 "Stalingrad"
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #8 in B-flat, op. 84
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet, op. 64
Prokofiev: Symphony #1 in D, op. 25 "Classical"
Prokofiev: Symphony #2 in D minor, op. 40
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 100
Prokofiev: Symphony #6 in E-flat minor, op. 111
Prokofiev: Symphony #7
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto in E minor, op. 125
Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges, op. 33
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 19
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 63
Puccini: La Bohème
Puccini: Madama Butterfly
Puccini: Tosca
Puccini: Turandot
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away, Z 323
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas, Z 626
Purcell: King Arthur, Z 628
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song, Z 333
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6
Rachmaninoff: All-Night Vigil, op. 37 "Vespers"
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead, op. 29
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 18
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3 in D minor, op. 30
Rachmaninoff: Preludes, opp. 23 & 32
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini, op. 43
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances, op. 45
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 in E minor, op. 27
Rachmaninoff: The Bells, op. 35
Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque #2 in D minor, op. 9
Raff: Symphony #5 in E, op. 177 "Lenore"
Rameau: Castor et Pollux
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin
Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus, op. 61
Ravel: Boléro
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet, and String Quartet
Ravel: Jeux d'eau
Ravel: L'enfant et les sortilèges
Ravel: La Valse
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin
Ravel: Ma mère l'oye
Ravel: Miroirs
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte (Pavane for a Dead Princess)
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand in D
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
Ravel: Piano Trio in A minor
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole
Ravel: Shéhérazade
Ravel: Sonatine
Ravel: String Quartet in F
Ravel: Violin Sonata #2 in G
Rebel: Les Élémens
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart, op. 132
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller, op. 100
Reich: Different Trains
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
Reich: The Desert Music
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals)
Respighi: Fontane di Roma (Fountains of Rome)
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
Respighi: Vetrate di Chiesa (Church Windows)
Revueltas: Sensemayá
Riley: In C
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol, op. 34
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture, op. 36
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, op. 35
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
Rossini: Guillaume Tell
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia (The Barber of Seville)
Rossini: La Cenerentola
Rott: Symphony in E
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane
Rzewski: The People United Will Never Be Defeated!


----------



## Nereffid

Cont'd:

Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 33
Saint-Saëns: Danse Macabre, op. 40
Saint-Saëns: Le Carnaval des Animaux (The Carnival of the Animals)
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 22
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #5 in F, op. 103 "The Egyptian"
Saint-Saëns: Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 78 "Organ"
Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61
Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75
Salonen: Violin Concerto
Satie: Embryons Desséchés
Satie: Gnossiennes
Satie: Gymnopédies
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles
Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E, K.380 "Cortège"
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in F minor, K.466
Scelsi: Uaxuctum
Schnittke: Choir Concerto
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings
Schnittke: Piano Quintet
Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
Schnittke: Symphony #5 "Concerto Grosso #4"
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 16
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande, op. 5
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto, op. 42
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire, op. 21
Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht (Transfigured Night), op. 4
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto, op. 36
Schubert: An die Musik, D 547
Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata in A minor, D 821
Schubert: Der Erlkönig, D 328
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin, D 795
Schubert: Ellens Gesang III (Ave Maria), D 839
Schubert: Fantasia for Violin and Piano in C, D 934
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor, D 940
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade, D 118
Schubert: Impromptus, D 899 & 935
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
Schubert: Mass #2 in G, D 167
Schubert: Mass #6 in E-flat, D 950
Schubert: Nacht und Träume, D 827
Schubert: Octet in F, D 803
Schubert: Piano Quintet in A, D 667 "The Trout"
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D 958
Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 in A, D 959
Schubert: Piano Sonata #21 in B-flat, D 960
Schubert: Piano Trio #1 in B-flat, D 898
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 in E-flat, D 929
Schubert: Rosamunde
Schubert: Schwanengesang, D 957
Schubert: Six Moments Musicaux, D 780
Schubert: String Quartet #12 in C minor, D 703 "Quartettsatz"
Schubert: String Quartet #13 in A minor, D 804 "Rosamunde"
Schubert: String Quartet #14 in D minor, D 810 "Death and the Maiden"
Schubert: String Quartet #15 in G, D 887
Schubert: String Quintet in C, D 956
Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485
Schubert: Symphony #8 in B minor, D 759 "Unfinished"
Schubert: Symphony #9 in C, D 944 "Great"
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy in C, D 760
Schubert: Winterreise, D 911
Schuman: Symphony #3
Schumann, C: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 17
Schumann: Carnaval, op. 9
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 129
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri, op. 50
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze, op. 6
Schumann: Dichterliebe, op. 4
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
Schumann: Fantasie in C, op. 17
Schumann: Fantasiestücke, op. 12
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben, op. 42
Schumann: Grand Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 14 "Concerto Without Orchestra"
Schumann: Kinderszenen, op. 15
Schumann: Kreisleriana, op. 16
Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 54
Schumann: Piano Quartet in E-flat, op. 47
Schumann: Piano Quintet in E-flat, op. 44
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41
Schumann: Symphonic Études, op. 13
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
Schumann: Symphony #2 in C, op. 61
Schumann: Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 97 "Rhenish"
Schumann: Symphony #4 in D minor, op. 120
Schumann: Violin Concerto in D minor
Schütz: Musikalische Exequien, SWV 279-281
Schütz: Weihnachts-Historie (Christmas Story), SWV 435
Scriabin: 12 Etudes, op. 8
Scriabin: Le Poème de l'Extase (The Poem of Ecstasy), op. 54 "Symphony #4"
Scriabin: Piano Concerto in F-sharp minor, op. 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5, op. 53
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
Scriabin: Prometheus: The Poem of Fire, op. 60
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 
Sculthorpe: Kakadu
Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 87
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat, op. 107
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2, op. 126
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #1 in C minor, op. 35
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2 in F, op. 102
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 57
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op. 67
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 in E-flat minor, op. 144
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 in C minor, op. 110
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 in F, op. 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 in E minor, op. 93
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 in G minor, op. 103 "The Year 1905"
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 in C minor, op. 43
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 47
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 in C minor, op. 65
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 77
Sibelius: En Saga, op. 9
Sibelius: Finlandia, op. 26
Sibelius: Kullervo, op. 7
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite, op. 22
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise
Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter, op. 49
Sibelius: String Quartet in D minor, op. 56 "Intimate Voices"
Sibelius: Symphony #1 in E minor, op. 39
Sibelius: Symphony #2 in D, op. 43
Sibelius: Symphony #3 in C, op. 52
Sibelius: Symphony #4 in A minor, op. 63
Sibelius: Symphony #5 in E-flat, op. 82
Sibelius: Symphony #6 in D minor, op. 104
Sibelius: Symphony #7 in C, op. 105
Sibelius: Tapiola, op. 112
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 47
Smetana: Má Vlast (My Fatherland)
Smetana: String Quartet #1 in E minor "From My Life"
Sor: Etudes for guitar
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge, WoO 61
Spohr: Octet in E, op. 32
Stockhausen: Gruppen
Stockhausen: Stimmung
Strauss, J. II: Die Fledermaus
Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube, op. 314
Strauss, R.: Also Sprach Zarathustra (Thus Spake Zarathustra), op. 30
Strauss, R.: Der Rosenkavalier, op. 59
Strauss, R.: Don Juan, op. 20
Strauss, R.: Ein Heldenleben (A Hero's Life), op. 40
Strauss, R.: Eine Alpensinfonie (An Alpine Symphony), op. 64
Strauss, R.: Elektra, op. 58
Strauss, R.: Four Songs, op. 27
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #2 in E-flat
Strauss, R.: Metamorphosen
Strauss, R.: Oboe Concerto in D
Strauss, R.: Salome, op. 54
Strauss, R.: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche (Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks), op. 28
Strauss, R.: Tod und Verklärung (Death and Transfiguration), op. 24
Strauss, R.: Vier letzte Lieder (Four Last Songs)
Stravinsky: Agon
Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
Stravinsky: L'Histoire du Soldat (The Soldier's Tale)
Stravinsky: L'Oiseau de Feu (The Firebird)
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps (The Rite of Spring)
Stravinsky: Mass
Stravinsky: Petrushka
Stravinsky: Pulcinella
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
Stravinsky: Threni
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto
Suk: Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 27 "Asrael"
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater, op. 53
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
Takemitsu: November Steps
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
Tallis: Spem in Alium
Taneyev: John of Damascus, op. 1
Taneyev: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 30
Tartini: Violin Sonata in G minor "The Devil's Trill"
Tavener: Song for Athene
Tavener: The Protecting Veil
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture, op. 49
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin, op. 24
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony in B minor, op. 58
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor, op. 50
Tchaikovsky: Pique Dame (The Queen of Spades), op. 68
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet Fantasy-Overture
Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings in C, op. 48
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1 in D, op. 11
Tchaikovsky: String Sextet in D minor, op. 70 "Souvenir de Florence"
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake, op. 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #4 in F minor, op. 36
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5 in E minor, op. 64
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 in B minor, op. 74 "Pathétique"
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker, op. 71
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons, op. 37a
Tchaikovsky: The Sleeping Beauty, op. 66
Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme, op. 33
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D, op. 35
Telemann: Paris Quartets
Telemann: Tafelmusik
Tippett: A Child of Our Time
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29, op. 129 "Sonata Etere"
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano
Varèse: Amériques
Varèse: Déserts
Varèse: Ionisation
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light"
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet in C minor
Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #2 "A London Symphony"
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 in F minor
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #5 in D
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
Verdi: Aida
Verdi: Don Carlos
Verdi: Falstaff
Verdi: Il Trovatore
Verdi: La Traviata
Verdi: Otello
Verdi: Requiem
Verdi: Rigoletto
Victoria: Missa Pro Defunctis (Requiem)
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
Villa-Lobos: Chôros
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet #5
Vivaldi: Gloria, RV 589
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans, RV 644
Vivaldi: L'estro Armonico, op. 3
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
Vivaldi: Le Quattro Stagioni (The Four Seasons)
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater, RV 621
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen (The Ring of the Nibelung)
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
Wagner: Lohengrin
Wagner: Parsifal
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
Wagner: Tannhäuser
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
Walton: Viola Concerto
Walton: Violin Concerto
Weber: Clarinet Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 73
Weber: Clarinet Concerto #2 in E-flat, op. 74
Weber: Clarinet Quintet in B-flat, op. 34
Weber: Der Freischütz, op. 77
Webern: Im Sommerwind
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra, op. 1
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, op. 6
Webern: String Quartet, op. 28
Webern: Symphony, op. 21
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op. 42/1
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
Xenakis: Metastasis
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo
Zelenka: Missa Votiva, ZWV 18
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid)
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony, op. 18
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13


Note: the alphabetical list contains 12 more pieces than the ordered list has as we decided to split apart some works that were initially voted upon as a set. These works include Beethoven's Razumovsky Quartets; Brahms's String Quartets, Clarinet Sonatas, and Late Piano Pieces; Gesualdo's madrigals; Monteverdi's madrigals; Mozart's Horn Concertos; Prokofiev's War Sonatas; and Weber's Clarinet Concertos. The pieces from the sets to include here were agreed upon by the members here. Since not all of Gesualdo's, Monteverdi's, and Mozart's pieces from their respective sets are included, if we are missing one of your favorites from these three sets please let us know so we can vote to include them.


----------



## Nereffid

The last thread also contained some stats on number of works by composer, era, and genre. (http://www.talkclassical.com/24722-talk-classical-project-1001-a.html#post440685) Does anyone want to add these? I don't have time now.

New board, following my vote:

*Nominated*
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 1 - pjang23
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 1 - Trout

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 16
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 24
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 19
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 11
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 19
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 17
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 17
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 17
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lindberg: Kraft - 22
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 7
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 20
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 17
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 16
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 5
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 5
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 13
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 26
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## Aecio

Elgar/Poulenc

*Nominated*
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 1 - pjang23
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 1 - Trout

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 16
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 24
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 19
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 11
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 17
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 17
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 17
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lindberg: Kraft - 22
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 7
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 20
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 18
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 16
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 5
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 5
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 13
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 26
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Scriabin / Beethoven


Nominated
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 1 - pjang23
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 1 - Trout

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 16
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 25
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 19
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 11
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 17
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 17
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 17
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lindberg: Kraft - 22
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 7
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 20
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 18
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 16
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 5
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 7
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 13
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 26
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Magnetic Ghost:

Ullman / Schein

Nominated
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 1 - pjang23
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 1 - Trout

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 16
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 25
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 19
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 11
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 17
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 17
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 17
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lindberg: Kraft - 22
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 7
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 20
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 18
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 16
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 7
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 13
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 28
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Vorisek / Koechlin

Nominated
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 1 - pjang23
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 1 - Trout
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 16
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 25
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 19
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 11
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 17
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 17
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 18
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lindberg: Kraft - 22
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 7
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 20
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 18
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 16
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 7
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 13
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 28
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8

I will post the link to the updated lists (formatted) and the statistics momentarily.


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Beethoven / Brahms

Nominated
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 1 - pjang23
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 2 - Trout
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 1 - Trout

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 16
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 27
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 20
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 11
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 17
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 17
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 17
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lindberg: Kraft - 22
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 7
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 20
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 18
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 16
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 7
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 13
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 28
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## Trout

Here is the link, Nereffid: https://sites.google.com/site/talkclassical/the-classical-music-project.

mmsbls copied the board in which I forgot to add the point to Koechlin so this should be correct:

Nominated
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 1 - pjang23
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 1 - Trout
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 16
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 27
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 20
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 11
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 17
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 17
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 18
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lindberg: Kraft - 22
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 7
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 20
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 18
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 16
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 7
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 13
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 28
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls

Beethoven / Stockhausen

Nominated
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 1 - pjang23
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 1 - Trout
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 16
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 29
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 20
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 11
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 17
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 17
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 18
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lindberg: Kraft - 22
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 7
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 20
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 18
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 16
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 7
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 14
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 28
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## science

Trout, Nerffid, and mmsbls are wonderful people. Thanks to them for their work!


----------



## science

after berghansson:

Scriabin / Mendelssohn Symph

Nominated
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 1 - pjang23
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 1 - Trout
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 16
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 29
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 20
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 11
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 17
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 17
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 18
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lindberg: Kraft - 22
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 8
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 20
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 18
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 16
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 14
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 28
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## Mika

after science:

Beethoven Abelard

Nominated
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 1 - pjang23
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 1 - Trout
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 17
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 31
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 20
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 11
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 17
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 17
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 18
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lindberg: Kraft - 22
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 8
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 20
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 18
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 16
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 14
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 28
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## ptr

after Mika:

Lindberg / Scriabin

*Nominated*
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 1 - pjang23
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 1 - Trout
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 17
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 31
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 20
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 11
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 17
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 17
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 18
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lindberg: Kraft - 24
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 8
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 20
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 18
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 16
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 10
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 14
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 28
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Beethoven / Scriabin

*Nominated*
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 1 - pjang23
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 1 - Trout
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 17
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 33
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 20
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 11
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 17
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 17
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 18
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lindberg: Kraft - 24
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 8
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 20
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 18
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 16
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 11
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 14
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 28
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Koechlin

Nominated
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 1 - pjang23
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 1 - Trout
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 17
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 33
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 22
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 11
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 17
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 17
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 19
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lindberg: Kraft - 24
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 8
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 20
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 18
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 16
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 11
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 14
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 28
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## mmsbls

science said:


> Trout, Nerffid, and mmsbls are wonderful people. Thanks to them for their work!


All thanks for the thread start should go to Nereffid. Additional thanks to Trout for the statistics page. I'm not sure who actually created that and modified it. Finally great, great thanks go to science for starting and continuing to be the life force of this project. I'm just along for the fun and educational ride.


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Beethoven / Voříšek

Nominated
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 1 - pjang23
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 1 - Trout

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 17
*Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 35*
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 22
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 11
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 17
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 17
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 19
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lindberg: Kraft - 24
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 8
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 20
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 18
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 16
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 11
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 14
*Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 28*
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 3
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## mmsbls

1101. Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15

New Board:

Nominated
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 1 - pjang23
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 1 - Trout

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 17
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 22
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 11
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 17
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 17
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 19
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lindberg: Kraft - 24
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 8
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 20
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 18
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 16
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 11
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 14
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 28
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 3
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Poulenc / Ullmann

Nominated
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 1 - pjang23
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 1 - Trout

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 17
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 22
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 11
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 17
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 17
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 19
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lindberg: Kraft - 24
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 8
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 20
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 20
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 16
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 11
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 14
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 29
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 3
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## Trout

After science:

Vorisek / Hartmann

Nominated
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 1 - pjang23
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 1 - Trout

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 17
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 22
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 11
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 18
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 17
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 19
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lindberg: Kraft - 24
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 8
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 20
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 20
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 16
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 11
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 14
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 29
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 5
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Ullman / Abelard

Nominated
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 1 - pjang23
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 1 - Trout

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 18
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 22
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 11
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 18
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 17
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 19
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
*Lindberg: Kraft - 24*
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 8
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 20
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 20
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 16
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 11
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 14
*Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 31*
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 5
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung

*Nominated*
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 1 - pjang23
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 1 - Trout

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 18
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 22
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 11
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 18
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 17
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 19
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lindberg: Kraft - 24
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 8
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 20
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 20
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 16
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 11
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 14
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 5
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Poulenc / Scriabin

*Nominated*
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 1 - pjang23
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 1 - Trout

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 18
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 22
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 11
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 18
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 17
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 19
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lindberg: Kraft - 24
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 8
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 20
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 16
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 12
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 14
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 5
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## Mika

After MagneticGhost:

Strauss (seconded) / Abelard

Nominated
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 1 - pjang23


Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 19
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 22
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 11
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 18
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 17
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 19
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lindberg: Kraft - 24
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 8
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 20
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 16
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 12
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 14
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 3 - Trout
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 5
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8

---
I didn't remove Trout from the Strauss work in purpose. I think it is useful to know who introduced the work. If you think this is not ok act accordingly


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Scriabin / Riley

*Nominated*
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 19
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 22
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 11
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 18
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 17
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 19
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lindberg: Kraft - 24
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 8
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 20
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 17
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 14
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 14
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 3 - Trout
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 5
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## Nereffid

atfer ptr:

Mendelssohn 5 / Vorisek

*Nominated*
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 19
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 22
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 11
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 18
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 17
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 19
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lindberg: Kraft - 24
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 10
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 20
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 17
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 14
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 14
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 3 - Trout
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 6
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Nereffid

Lindberg / Scriabin


Nominated
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 1 - pjang23


Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 19
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 22
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 11
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 18
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 17
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 19
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lindberg: Kraft - 26
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 10
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 20
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 17
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 15
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 14
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 3 - Trout
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 6
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## Aecio

After berghansson

Mendelssohn/Koechlin


Nominated
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 1 - pjang23


Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 19
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 22
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 11
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 18
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 17
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 20
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lindberg: Kraft - 26
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 12
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 20
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 17
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 15
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 14
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 3 - Trout
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 6
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## Trout

Mika, could you explain why you prefer keeping the nominator attached to the work? I do not have too many qualms with it; however I prefer for the works to stand on their own rather than diverting some of the focus towards the nominator.

After Aecio:

Vorisek / Strauss

Nominated
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 1 - pjang23


Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 19
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 22
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 11
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 18
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 17
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 20
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lindberg: Kraft - 26
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 12
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 20
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 17
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 15
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 14
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 4 - Trout
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 8
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## pjang23

Palestrina Strauss

Nominated
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 19
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 22
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 11
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 18
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 17
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 20
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lindberg: Kraft - 26
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 12
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 22
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 17
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 15
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 14
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 5 - Trout
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 8
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Lindberg / Mendelssohn: Symphony

Nominated
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 19
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 22
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 11
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 18
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 17
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 20
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lindberg: Kraft - 28
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 13
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 22
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 17
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 15
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 14
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 5 - Trout
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 8
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Voříšek / Brahms

Nominated
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 19
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 23
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 11
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 18
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 17
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 20
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lindberg: Kraft - 28
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 13
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 22
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 17
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 15
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 14
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 5 - Trout
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 10
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Holst / Dvorak

Nominated
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 19
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 23
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 12
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 18
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 19
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 20
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lindberg: Kraft - 28
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 13
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 22
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 17
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 15
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 14
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 5 - Trout
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 10
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## ptr

After MagneticGhost

Lachenmann / Scriabin

*Nominated*
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 1 - pjang23
Lachenmann - Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 2 - ptr

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 19
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 23
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 12
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 18
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 19
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 20
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lindberg: Kraft - 28
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 13
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 22
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 17
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 16
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 14
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 5 - Trout
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 10
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## ptr

A Youtube clip of:

Helmut Lachenmann - Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern






/ptr


----------



## science

after ptr:

Scriabin / Mendelssohn symphony 

Nominated
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 1 - pjang23
Lachenmann - Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 2 - ptr

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 19
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 23
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 12
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 18
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 19
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 20
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lindberg: Kraft - 28
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 14
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 22
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 17
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 18
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 14
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 5 - Trout
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 10
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science

Lindberg / Scriabin

Nominated
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 1 - pjang23
Lachenmann - Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 2 - ptr

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 19
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 23
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 12
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 18
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 19
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 20
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
* Lindberg: Kraft - 30*
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 14
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 22
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 17
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 19
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 14
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 5 - Trout
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 10
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft 

Nominated
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 1 - pjang23
Lachenmann - Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 2 - ptr

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 19
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 23
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 12
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 18
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 19
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 20
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 14
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 22
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 17
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 19
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 14
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 5 - Trout
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 10
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## Mika

collision at midnight 

after berghansson :

Strauss Abelard

Nominated
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 1 - pjang23
Lachenmann - Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 2 - ptr

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 20
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 23
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 12
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 18
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 19
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 20
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 14
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 22
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 17
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 19
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 14
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 7 - Trout
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 10
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Brahms/Vorisek

Nominated
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 1 - pjang23
Lachenmann - Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 2 - ptr

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 20
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 25
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 12
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 18
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 19
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 20
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 14
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 22
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 17
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 19
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 14
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 7 - Trout
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 11
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Koechlin

Nominated
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 1 - pjang23
Lachenmann - Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 2 - ptr

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 20
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 27
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 12
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 18
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 19
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 21
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 14
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 22
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 17
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 19
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 14
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 7 - Trout
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 11
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Vorisek / Abelard

Nominated
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 1 - pjang23
Lachenmann - Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 2 - ptr

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 21
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 27
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 12
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 18
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 19
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 21
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 14
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 22
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 17
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 19
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 14
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 7 - Trout
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 13
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Strauss / Debussy

Nominated
Lachenmann - Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 2 - ptr

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 21
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 27
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 2
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 12
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 18
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 19
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 21
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 14
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 22
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 17
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 19
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 14
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 9
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 13
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Voříšek / Brahms

Nominated
Lachenmann - Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 2 - ptr

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 21
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 28
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 2
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 12
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 18
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 19
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 21
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 14
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 22
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 17
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 19
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 14
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 9
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 15
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Brahms / Poulenc

Nominated
Lachenmann - Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 2 - ptr

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 21
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 30
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 2
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 12
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 18
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 19
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 21
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 14
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 22
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 23
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 17
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 19
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 14
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 9
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 15
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## science

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35

Nominated
Lachenmann - Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 2 - ptr

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 21
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 2
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 12
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 18
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 19
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 21
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 14
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 22
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 23
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 17
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 19
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 14
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 9
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 15
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## ptr

After science

Stockhausen / Poulenc

*Nominated*
Lachenmann - Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 2 - ptr

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 21
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 2
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 12
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 18
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 19
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 21
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 14
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 22
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 24
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 17
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 19
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 16
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 9
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 15
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## Mika

After ptr:

Poulenc / Abelard

Nominated
Lachenmann - Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 2 - ptr

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 22
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 2
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 12
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 18
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 19
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 21
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 14
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 22
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 26
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 17
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 19
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 16
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 9
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 15
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Debussy / Hartmann

Nominated
Lachenmann - Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 2 - ptr

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 22
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 4
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 12
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 19
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 19
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 21
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 14
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 22
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 26
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 17
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 19
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 16
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 9
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 15
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Dvorak/Debussy

Nominated
Lachenmann - Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 2 - ptr

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 22
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 5
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 14
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 19
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 19
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 21
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 14
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 22
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 26
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 17
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 19
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 16
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 9
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 15
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## pjang23

Debussy Strauss

Nominated
Lachenmann - Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 2 - ptr

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 22
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 7
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 14
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 19
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 19
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 21
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 14
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 22
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 26
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 17
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 19
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 16
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 10
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 15
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Poulenc / Strauss

Nominated
Lachenmann - Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 2 - ptr

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 22
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 7
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 14
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 19
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 19
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 21
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 14
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 22
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 28
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 17
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 19
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 16
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 11
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 15
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Vorisek / Strauss

Nominated
Lachenmann - Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 2 - ptr

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 22
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 7
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 14
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 19
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 19
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 21
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 14
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 22
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 26
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 17
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 19
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 16
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 11
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 17
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## science

after Trout:

Hartmann / Lachenmann 

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 22
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 7
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 14
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 21
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 19
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 21
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lachenmann - Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 14
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 22
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 26
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 17
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 19
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 16
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 11
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 17
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## ptr

after science:

Poulenc / Koechlin

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 22
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 7
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 14
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 21
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 19
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 22
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lachenmann - Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 14
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 22
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 28
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 17
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 19
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 16
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 11
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 17
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## Mika

after ptr:

Strauss / Abelard

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 23
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 7
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 14
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 21
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 19
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 22
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lachenmann - Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 14
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 22
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 28
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 17
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 19
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 16
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 13
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 17
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## Orpheus

After Mika:

Scriabin/Lekeu (nominated)

Nominated
Guilliame Lekeu - Violin Sonata in G major - 2

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 23
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 7
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 14
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 21
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 19
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 22
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lachenmann - Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 14
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 22
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 28
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 17
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 20
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 16
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 13
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 17
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8

In case anyone is interested, here is Lekeu's sonata


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Orpheus:

Poulenc / Lekeu

Nominated

Seconded
*Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 23*
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 7
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 14
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 21
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 19
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 22
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lachenmann - Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 3
Lekeu - Violin Sonata in G major - 2
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 14
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 22
*Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 30*
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 17
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 20
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 16
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 13
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 17
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 23
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 7
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 14
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 21
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 19
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 22
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lachenmann - Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 3
Lekeu - Violin Sonata in G major - 2
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 14
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 17
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 20
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 16
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 13
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 17
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Vorisek / Strauss

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 23
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 7
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 14
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 21
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 19
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 22
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lachenmann - Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 3
Lekeu - Violin Sonata in G major - 2
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 14
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 17
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 20
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 16
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 14
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 19
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8

The Lekeu was actually on my list of nominations.


----------



## pjang23

Koechlin Debussy

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 23
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 8
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 14
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 21
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 19
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 24
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lachenmann - Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 3
Lekeu - Violin Sonata in G major - 2
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 14
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 17
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 20
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 16
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 14
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 19
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Lekeu / Koechlin 

ominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 23
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 8
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 14
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 21
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 19
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 25
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lachenmann - Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 3
Lekeu - Violin Sonata in G major - 4
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 14
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 17
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 20
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 16
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 14
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 19
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## Mika

after science:

Koechlin / Strauss

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 23
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 8
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 14
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 21
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 19
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 27
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lachenmann - Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 3
Lekeu - Violin Sonata in G major - 4
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 14
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 17
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 20
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 16
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 15
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 19
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## ptr

after Mika:

Lekeu / Lachenmann

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 23
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 8
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 14
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 21
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 19
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 27
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 4
Lekeu : Violin Sonata in G major - 6
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 14
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 17
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 20
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 16
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 15
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 19
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Hartmann / Schumann

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 23
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 8
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 14
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 23
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 19
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 27
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 4
Lekeu : Violin Sonata in G major - 6
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 14
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 17
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 20
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 16
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 15
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 19
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

After MagneticGhost

Scriabin / Koechlin

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 23
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 8
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 14
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 23
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 19
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 28
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 4
Lekeu : Violin Sonata in G major - 6
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 14
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 17
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 22
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 16
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 15
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 19
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## Aecio

After berghansson

Lekeu/Palestrina

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 23
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 8
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 14
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 23
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 19
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 28
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 4
Lekeu : Violin Sonata in G major - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 14
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 23
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 17
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 22
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 16
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 15
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 19
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## Orpheus

After Aecio:

Scriabin/Dvorak

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 23
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 8
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 15
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 23
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 19
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 28
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 4
Lekeu : Violin Sonata in G major - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 14
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 23
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 17
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 24
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 16
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 15
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 19
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## pjang23

Koechlin Strauss

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 23
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 8
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 15
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 23
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 19
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 30
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 4
Lekeu : Violin Sonata in G major - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 14
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 23
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 17
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 24
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 16
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 16
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 19
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Vorisek / Koechlin

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 23
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 8
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 15
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 23
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 19
*Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 31*
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 4
Lekeu : Violin Sonata in G major - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 14
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 23
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 17
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
*Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 24*
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 16
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 16
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 21
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## Trout

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 23
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 8
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 15
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 23
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 19
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 4
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 14
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 23
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 17
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 24
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 16
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 16
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 21
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Trout:

Scriabin / Lachenmann

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 23
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 8
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 15
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 23
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 19
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 5
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 14
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 23
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 17
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 26
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 16
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 16
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 21
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## science

after PG:

Mendelssohn 5 / Zimmerman 

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 23
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 8
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 15
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 23
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 19
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 5
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 16
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 23
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 17
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 26
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 16
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 16
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 21
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 9


----------



## Mika

after science:

Scriabin Strauss

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 23
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 8
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 15
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 23
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 19
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 5
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 16
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 23
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 17
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 28
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 16
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 17
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 21
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Voříšek / Dvořák

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 23
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 8
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 16
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 23
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 19
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 5
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 16
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 23
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 17
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 28
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 16
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 17
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 23
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 9


----------



## MagneticGhost

AFter mmsbls

Holst / Debussy

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 23
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 9
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 16
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 23
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 21
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 5
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 16
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 23
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 17
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 28
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 16
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 17
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 23
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 9


----------



## ptr

After MagneticGhost

Debussy / Riley

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 23
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 11
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 16
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 23
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 21
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 5
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 16
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 23
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 18
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 28
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 16
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 17
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 23
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 9


----------



## MagneticGhost

Regarding the Schein - Banchetto Musicale.
I've just been looking to listen to this on Spotify and it appears that there are several. They tend to be in four mvts. I've found Banchetto Musicale Nos. 2, 6, 16 and 20 on my initial preliminary search. 
Does this one on the list mean all of them or just the first one. If all, then it's a lot of music. If one it should be listed as Banchetto Musicale No.1


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Scriabin / Stockhausen

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 23
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 11
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 16
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 23
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 21
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 5
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 16
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 23
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 18
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
* Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 30*
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 17
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 23
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 9


----------



## Cygnenoir

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 23
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 11
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 16
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 23
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 21
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 5
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 16
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 23
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 18
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 17
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 23
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 9


----------



## Aecio

Mendelssohn S/Lekeu


Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 23
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 11
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 16
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 23
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 21
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 5
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 18
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 23
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 18
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 17
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 23
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 9


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Vorisek / Strauss

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 23
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 11
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 16
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 23
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 21
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 5
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 18
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 23
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 18
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 18
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 25
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 9


----------



## pjang23

Vorisek Debussy

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 23
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 12
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 16
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 23
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 21
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 5
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 18
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 23
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 18
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 18
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 27
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Vorisek / Schein

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 23
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 12
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 16
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 23
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 21
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 5
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 18
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 23
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 18
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 5
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 18
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 29
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 9


----------



## ptr

after PaulieGatto:

Debussy / Lekeu

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 23
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 14
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 16
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 23
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 21
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 5
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 10
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 18
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 23
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 18
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 5
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 18
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 29
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 9


----------



## MagneticGhost

MagneticGhost said:


> Regarding the Schein - Banchetto Musicale.
> I've just been looking to listen to this on Spotify and it appears that there are several. They tend to be in four mvts. I've found Banchetto Musicale Nos. 2, 6, 16 and 20 on my initial preliminary search.
> Does this one on the list mean all of them or just the first one. If all, then it's a lot of music. If one it should be listed as Banchetto Musicale No.1


Ok I've looked further and it seems as if it was published as a complete set. Even if I can't find it on Spotify.
Thank you all for your valuable comments and insights


----------



## Aecio

Lekeu/Debussy

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 23
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 15
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 16
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 23
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 21
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 5
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 12
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 18
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 23
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 18
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 5
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 18
Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 29
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 9


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Ginastera / Vorisek

Nominated
Ginastera: Panambí - 2 - Trout

Seconded
*Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 23*
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 15
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 16
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
*Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 23*
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 21
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 5
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 12
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 18
*Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 23*
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 18
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 5
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 18
*Voříšek: Symphony in D major - 30*
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 9


----------



## Trout

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D

Nominated
Ginastera: Panambí - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 23
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 15
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 16
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 23
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 21
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 5
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 12
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 18
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 23
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 18
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 5
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 18
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 9


----------



## pjang23

Palestrina Debussy

Nominated
Ginastera: Panambí - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 23
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 16
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 16
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 23
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 21
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 5
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 12
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 18
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 25
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 18
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 5
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 18
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Palestrina / Strauss

Nominated
Ginastera: Panambí - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 23
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 16
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 16
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 23
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 21
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 5
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 12
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 18
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 27
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 18
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 5
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 19
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 9


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto


Debussy / Lekeu

Nominated
Ginastera: Panambí - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 23
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 18
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 16
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 23
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 21
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 5
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 13
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 18
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 27
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 18
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 5
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 19
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 9


Can't get enough of those beautiful Debussy songs at the mo.
And still no-one wants to comment on the Schein!! Chatty lot aren't you


----------



## Orpheus

After Magneticghost


Palestrina / Lekeu

Nominated
Ginastera: Panambí - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 23
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 18
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 16
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 23
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 21
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 5
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 15
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 18
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 28
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 18
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 5
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 19
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 9


----------



## Trout

Well, it seems that the _Banchetto musicale_ is a collection of 20 separate suites in various modes each in four dance movements. Jordi Savall has recorded Nos. 2, 6, 16, 20, and a canzon (No. 26?) as you stated and Pietro Busca has recorded Nos. 1, 8, 13, 16, 18, and 19 (as far as I can tell). These are the only two collections of the suites I have found which may imply that the pieces have not been fully recorded yet. Nevertheless, they still serve as a historically groundbreaking work for its time and what I have heard so far has been delightful.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Trout said:


> Well, it seems that the _Banchetto musicale_ ......and Pietro Busca has recorded Nos. 1, 8, 13, 16, 18, and 19 (as far as I can tell). These are the only two collections of the suites I have found which may imply that the pieces have not been fully recorded yet. Nevertheless, they still serve as a historically groundbreaking work for its time and what I have heard so far has been delightful.


Thanks for additional info. Just found the Pietro on Spotify too.

Actually just listening to your Ginastera. Difficult to believe it's an Op. 1. 
Sounds very assured. Enjoying it muchly.


----------



## Trout

MagneticGhost said:


> Thanks for additional info. Just found the Pietro on Spotify too.
> 
> Actually just listening to your Ginastera. Difficult to believe it's an Op. 1.
> Sounds very assured. Enjoying it muchly.


No problem and sorry for the delayed response. Also, the Brisk Recorder Quartet Amsterdam has recorded Suites Nos. 15 and 6, but I don't think that was the intended instrumentation.

I am glad you enjoy the Ginastera. I actually was unsure whether to nominate _Panambí_ or _Estancia_ as I enjoy them both, but I eventually decided to go for the arguably more obscure of the two.


----------



## ptr

After Orpheus

Elgar / Debussy

*Nominated*
Ginastera: Panambí - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 23
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 19
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 16
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 23
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 23
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 21
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 5
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 15
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 18
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 28
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 18
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 5
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 19
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 9


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Dvorak/Palestrina

*Nominated*
Ginastera: Panambí - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 23
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 19
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 18
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 23
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 23
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 21
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 5
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 15
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 18
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 29
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 18
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 5
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 19
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 9


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Kreisler Palestrina

Nominated
Ginastera: Panambí - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 23
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 19
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 18
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 23
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 23
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 21
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 23
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 5
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 15
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 18
*Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 30*
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 18
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 5
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 19
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 9


----------



## pjang23

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali

Nominated
Ginastera: Panambí - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 23
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 19
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 18
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 23
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 23
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 21
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 23
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 5
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 15
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 18
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 18
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 5
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 19
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 9


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika

Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 / Debussy

Nominated
Ginastera: Panambí - 2 - Trout
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 23
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 19
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 18
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 23
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 23
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 21
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 23
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 5
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 15
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 18
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 18
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 5
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 19
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 9


----------



## pjang23

Mendelssohn 5 Strauss

Nominated
Ginastera: Panambí - 2 - Trout
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 23
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 19
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 18
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 23
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 23
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 21
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 23
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 5
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 15
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 20
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 18
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 5
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 20
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 9


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Strauss / Debussy

Nominated
Ginastera: Panambí - 2 - Trout
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 23
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 20
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 18
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 23
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 23
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 21
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 23
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 5
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 15
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 20
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 18
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 5
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 22
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Hartmann / Dvorak

Nominated
Ginastera: Panambí - 2 - Trout
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 23
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 20
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 19
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 23
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 25
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 21
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 23
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 5
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 15
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 20
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 18
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 5
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 22
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 9


----------



## science

after PG:

Hartmann / Zimmermann 

Nominated
Ginastera: Panambí - 2 - Trout
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 23
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 20
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 19
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 23
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 27
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 21
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 23
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 5
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 15
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 20
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 18
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 5
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 22
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 10


----------



## ptr

after science:

Lachenmann / Valen

*Nominated*
Ginastera: Panambí - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 23
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 20
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 19
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 23
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 27
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 21
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 23
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 7
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 15
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 20
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 18
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 5
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 22
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 3
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 10


----------



## Mika

after ptr:

Abelard Schein

Nominated
Ginastera: Panambí - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 25
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 20
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 19
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 23
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 27
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 21
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 23
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 7
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 15
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 20
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 18
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 22
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 3
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 10


----------



## Nereffid

Sorry, seeing as the Schein was my nomination I should have commented earlier, but I've been away for a few days. From the 1980 Grove:



> Instrumental music accounts for only a small portion of Schein's output. Nevertheless, his one instrumental collection, the _Banchetto musicale_ (1617), marks a highpoint in the history of the variation suite. Though he did not call them suites, there are 20 numbered groups of 'pavanes, galliards, courantes and allemandes, which are arranged so that they correspond to one another in both mode and invention', to quote Schein's own description. ... The suites could be played 'on any instruments but preferably on viols' and were probably composed for dinner music at Weissenfels and Weimar.


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Ginastera / Schein

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 25
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 20
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 19
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 23
Ginastera: Panambí - 4
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 27
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 21
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 23
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 7
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 15
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 20
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 18
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 22
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 3
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 10


----------



## Cygnenoir

After MagneticGhost

Valen / Hartmann

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 25
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 20
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 19
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 23
Ginastera: Panambí - 4
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 28
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 21
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 23
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 7
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 15
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 20
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 18
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 22
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 5
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 10


----------



## Aecio

After berghansson

Mendelssohn 5 / Hartmann

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 25
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 20
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 19
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 23
Ginastera: Panambí - 4
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 29
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 21
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 23
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 7
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 15
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 18
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 22
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 5
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 10


----------



## pjang23

Hartmann Debussy

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 25
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 21
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 19
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 23
Ginastera: Panambí - 4
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 31
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 21
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 23
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 7
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 15
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 18
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 22
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 5
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 10


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Strauss / Ginastera

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 25
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 21
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 19
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 23
Ginastera: Panambí - 5
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 31
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 21
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 23
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 7
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 15
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 18
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 24
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 5
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 10


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra (nominated) / Strauss

*Nominated*
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 2 - mika

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 25
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 21
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 19
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 23
Ginastera: Panambí - 5
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 31
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 21
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 23
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 7
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 15
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 18
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 25
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 5
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 10


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Lekeu / Valen

*Nominated*
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 2 - mika

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 25
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 21
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 19
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 23
Ginastera: Panambí - 5
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 31
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 21
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 23
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 7
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 17
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 18
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 25
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 6
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 10


----------



## science

after ptr:

Mendelssohn Sym / Dvorak

Nominated
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 2 - mika

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 25
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 21
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 20
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 23
Ginastera: Panambí - 5
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 31
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 21
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 23
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 7
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 17
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 24
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 18
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 25
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 6
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Valen / Hartmann

Nominated
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 2 - mika

Seconded
*Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 25*
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 21
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 20
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 23
Ginastera: Panambí - 5
*Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 32*
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 21
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 23
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 7
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 17
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 24
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 18
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
*Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 25*
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 8
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre

*Nominated*
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 2 - mika

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 25
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 21
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 20
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 23
Ginastera: Panambí - 5
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 21
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 23
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 7
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 17
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 24
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 18
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 25
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 8
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 10


----------



## Aecio

Turina/Debussy

*Nominated*
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 2 - mika
Turina: Piano Trio No.1, Op.35 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 25
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 22
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 20
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 23
Ginastera: Panambí - 5
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 21
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 23
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 7
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 17
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 24
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 18
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 25
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 8
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 10


----------



## pjang23

Strauss Debussy

Nominated
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 2 - mika
Turina: Piano Trio No.1, Op.35 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 25
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 23
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 20
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 23
Ginastera: Panambí - 5
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 21
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 23
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 7
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 17
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 24
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 18
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 27
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 8
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 10


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Strauss / Ginastera

Nominated
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 2 - mika
Turina: Piano Trio No.1, Op.35 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 25
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 23
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 20
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 23
Ginastera: Panambí - 6
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 21
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 23
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 7
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 17
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 24
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 18
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 29
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 8
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 10


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Strauss / Kreisler

Nominated
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 2 - mika
Turina: Piano Trio No.1, Op.35 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 25
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 23
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 20
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 23
Ginastera: Panambí - 6
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 21
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 24
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 7
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 17
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 24
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 18
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 31
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 8
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 10


----------



## science

after Mika:

Lekeu / Kreisler 

Nominated
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 2 - mika
Turina: Piano Trio No.1, Op.35 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 25
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 23
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 20
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 23
Ginastera: Panambí - 6
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 21
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 25
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 7
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 19
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 24
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 18
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 31
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 8
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

Just a little reminder of how phenomenally good the Holst is.
Seems to have stalled of late.



> Matthews has written that the Hymn's "ecstatic" quality is matched in English music "perhaps only by Tippett's The Vision of Saint Augustine";[4] the musical elements include plainsong, two choirs distanced from each other to emphasise dialogue, dance episodes and "explosive chordal dislocations".







Back to business

after Science

Debussy / Ginastera

Nominated
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 2 - mika
Turina: Piano Trio No.1, Op.35 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 25
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 25
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 20
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 23
Ginastera: Panambí - 7
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 21
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 25
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 7
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 19
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 24
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 18
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 31
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 8
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 10


----------



## ptr

after MagneticGhost

Valen / Holst

Nominated
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 2 - mika
Turina: Piano Trio No.1, Op.35 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 25
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 25
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 20
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 23
Ginastera: Panambí - 7
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 22
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 25
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 7
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 19
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 24
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 18
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 31
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 10
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 10


----------



## Nereffid

after ptr:

Kreisler / Ginastera


Nominated
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 2 - mika
Turina: Piano Trio No.1, Op.35 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 25
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 25
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 20
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 23
Ginastera: Panambí - 8
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 22
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 27
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 7
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 19
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 24
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 18
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 31
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 10
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 10


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Nereffid

Valen / Strauss

Nominated
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 2 - mika
Turina: Piano Trio No.1, Op.35 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 25
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 25
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 20
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 23
Ginastera: Panambí - 8
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 22
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 27
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 7
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 19
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 24
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 18
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 32
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 12
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 10


----------



## Aecio

After berghansson

Lekeu/Holst

Nominated
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 2 - mika
Turina: Piano Trio No.1, Op.35 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 25
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 25
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 20
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 23
Ginastera: Panambí - 8
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 23
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 27
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 7
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 21
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 24
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 18
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 32
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 12
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio

Strauss / Valen

Nominated
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 2 - mika
Turina: Piano Trio No.1, Op.35 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 25
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 25
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 20
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 23
Ginastera: Panambí - 8
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 23
*Kreisler: Liebesleid - 27*
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 7
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 21
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 24
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 18
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
*Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 34*
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 13
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten

*Nominated*
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 2 - mika
Turina: Piano Trio No.1, Op.35 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 25
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 25
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 20
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 23
Ginastera: Panambí - 8
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 23
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 27
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 7
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 21
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 24
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 18
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 13
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 10


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Holst

Nominated
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 2 - mika
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 2 - pjang23
Turina: Piano Trio No.1, Op.35 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 25
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 25
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 20
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 23
Ginastera: Panambí - 8
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 24
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 27
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 7
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 21
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 24
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 18
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 13
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 10


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Tallis / Ginastera

Nominated
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 2 - mika
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 2 - pjang23
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 2 - Trout
Turina: Piano Trio No.1, Op.35 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 25
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 25
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 20
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 23
Ginastera: Panambí - 9
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 24
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 27
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 7
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 21
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 24
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 18
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 13
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 10


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Kreisler / Riley

Nominated
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 2 - mika
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 2 - pjang23
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 2 - Trout
Turina: Piano Trio No.1, Op.35 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 25
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 25
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 20
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 23
Ginastera: Panambí - 9
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 24
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 29
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 7
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 21
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 24
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 13
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 10


----------



## science

after Mika:

Schubert / Kreisler

Nominated
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 2 - mika
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 2 - Trout
Turina: Piano Trio No.1, Op.35 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 25
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 25
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 20
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 23
Ginastera: Panambí - 9
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 24
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 30
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 7
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 21
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 24
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 7
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 4
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 13
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

after Science

Kreisler / Tallis

Nominated
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 2 - mika
Turina: Piano Trio No.1, Op.35 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 25
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 25
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 20
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 23
Ginastera: Panambí - 9
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 24
*Kreisler: Liebesleid - 32*
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 7
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 21
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 24
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 7
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 4
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 3
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 13
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 10


----------



## ptr

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid

after MagneticGhost

Lekeu / Holst

*Nominated*
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 2 - mika
Turina: Piano Trio No.1, Op.35 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 25
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 25
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 20
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 23
Ginastera: Panambí - 9
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 25
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 7
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 23
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 24
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 7
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 4
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 3
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 13
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After ptr:

Schubert / Dvorak

Nominated
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 2 - mika
Turina: Piano Trio No.1, Op.35 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 25
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 25
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 21
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 23
Ginastera: Panambí - 9
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 25
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 7
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 23
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 24
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 7
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 3
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 13
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Abelard / Lekeu

Nominated
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 2 - mika
Turina: Piano Trio No.1, Op.35 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 27
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 25
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 21
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 23
Ginastera: Panambí - 9
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 25
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 7
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 24
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 24
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 7
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 3
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 13
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 10


----------



## pjang23

Turina Schubert

Nominated
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 2 - mika

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 27
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 25
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 21
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 23
Ginastera: Panambí - 9
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 25
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 7
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 24
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 24
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 7
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.1, Op.35 - 4
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 13
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 10


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Ginastera / Tallis

Nominated
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 2 - mika

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 27
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 25
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 21
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 23
Ginastera: Panambí - 11
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 25
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 7
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 24
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 24
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 7
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 4
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 4
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 13
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 10


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Elgar/Schubert

Nominated
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 2 - mika

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 27
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 25
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 21
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Ginastera: Panambí - 11
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 25
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 7
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 24
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 24
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 7
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 8
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 4
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 4
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 13
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 10


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Hillborg : Cold Heat (nominated) / Abelard

Nominated
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 2 - mika
Hillborg : Cold Heat - 2 - mika

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 28
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 25
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 21
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Ginastera: Panambí - 11
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 25
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 7
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 24
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 24
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 7
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 8
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 4
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 4
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 13
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Holst / Schein

Nominated
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 2 - mika
Hillborg : Cold Heat - 2 - mika

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 28
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 25
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 21
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Ginastera: Panambí - 11
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 27
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 7
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 24
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 24
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 8
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 8
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 4
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 4
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 13
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 10


----------



## ptr

After MagneticGhost

Dvořák / Ginastera

*Nominated*
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 2 - mika
Hillborg : Cold Heat - 2 - mika

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 28
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 25
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 23
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Ginastera: Panambí - 12
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 27
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 7
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 24
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 24
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 8
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 8
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 4
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 4
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 13
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 10


----------



## Nereffid

after ptr:

Schubert / Abelard

*Nominated*
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 2 - mika
Hillborg : Cold Heat - 2 - mika

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 29
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 25
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 23
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Ginastera: Panambí - 12
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 27
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 7
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 24
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 24
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 8
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 10
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 4
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 4
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 13
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 10


----------



## Trout

After Nereffid:

Ginastera / Tallis

Nominated
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 2 - mika
Hillborg : Cold Heat - 2 - mika

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 29
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 25
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 23
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Ginastera: Panambí - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 27
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 7
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 24
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 24
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 8
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 10
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 5
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 4
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 13
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 10


----------



## pjang23

Schumann Abelard

Nominated
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 2 - mika
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 2 - mika
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 30
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 25
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 23
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Ginastera: Panambí - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 27
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 7
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 24
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 24
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 8
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 10
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 5
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 4
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 13
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 10


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Dvorak / Mendelssohn 

Nominated
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 2 - mika
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 2 - mika
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 30
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 25
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 23
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Ginastera: Panambí - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 27
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 7
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 24
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 24
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 8
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 10
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 5
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 4
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 13
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Abelard / Ginastera

Nominated
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 2 - mika
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 2 - mika
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 32
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 25
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 23
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Ginastera: Panambí - 15
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 27
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 7
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 24
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 24
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 8
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 10
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 5
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 4
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 13
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 10


----------



## Aecio

After PaulieGatto

Schubert/Abelard

Nominated
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 2 - mika
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 2 - mika
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 33
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 25
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 23
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Ginastera: Panambí - 15
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 27
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 7
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 24
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 24
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 8
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 5
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 4
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 13
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 10

And dear Science, I think your vote wasn´t counted, I couldn´t add it since I wasn´t sure about which Mendelssohn work it was


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Schubert / Dvorak

Nominated
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 2 - mika
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 2 - mika
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 33
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 25
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 24
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Ginastera: Panambí - 15
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 27
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 7
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 24
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 24
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 8
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 5
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 4
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 13
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 10


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls:

Tallis / Abelard

Nominated
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 2 - mika
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 2 - mika
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
*Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 34*
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 25
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 24
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Ginastera: Panambí - 15
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 27
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 7
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 24
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 24
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 8
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 7
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 4
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 13
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 10


----------



## Cygnenoir

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"


After Mika

Higdon / Valen

Nominated
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 2 - mika
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 25
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 24
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Ginastera: Panambí - 15
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 4
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 27
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 7
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 24
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 24
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 8
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 7
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 4
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 14
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 10


----------



## ptr

After berghansson:

Lachenmann / Schumann: Myrthen (Seconded)

*Nominated*
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 2 - mika

*Seconded*
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 25
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 24
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Ginastera: Panambí - 15
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 4
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 27
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 24
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 24
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 8
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 3
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 7
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 4
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 14
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 10


----------



## pjang23

Holst Schumann 

Nominated
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 2 - mika

Seconded
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 25
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 24
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Ginastera: Panambí - 15
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 4
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 29
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 24
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 24
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 8
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 4
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 7
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 4
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 14
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis / Holst

Nominated
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 2 - PaulieGatto
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 2 - mika

Seconded
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 25
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 24
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Ginastera: Panambí - 15
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 4
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 30
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 24
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 24
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 8
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 4
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 7
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 4
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 14
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 10


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Ginastera / Tallis

Nominated
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 2 - PaulieGatto
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 2 - mika

Seconded
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 25
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 24
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Ginastera: Panambí - 17
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 4
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 30
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 24
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 24
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 8
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 4
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 8
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 4
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 14
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 10


----------



## science

after Trout:

Zimmermann / Mendelssohn 5

Nominated
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 2 - PaulieGatto
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 2 - mika

Seconded
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 25
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 24
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Ginastera: Panambí - 17
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 4
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 30
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 24
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 25
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 8
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 4
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 8
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 4
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 14
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## Trout

science, I am going to assume that your vote from this morning referred to Mendelssohn 5 as well so adding your previous vote in:

Nominated
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 2 - PaulieGatto
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 2 - mika

Seconded
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 25
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 26
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Ginastera: Panambí - 17
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 4
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 30
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 24
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 26
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 8
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 4
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 8
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 4
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 14
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12

Thanks Aecio for catching that.


----------



## Mika

after Trout:

Holst Tallis

Nominated
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 2 - PaulieGatto
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 2 - mika

Seconded
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 25
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 26
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Ginastera: Panambí - 17
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 4
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 32
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major - 24
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 26
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 8
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 4
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 9
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 4
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 14
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

after Mika

Riley / Holst

Nominated
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 2 - PaulieGatto
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 2 - mika

Seconded
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 25
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 26
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Ginastera: Panambí - 17
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 4
*Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 33*
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G 
Ginastera: Panambí - 4r - 24
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 26
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 21
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 8
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 4
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 9
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 4
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 14
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

Seem to have messed up slightly. And struggling to fix it on my iPhone and now have to go to work.
Please can some kind soul sort out the rogue Ginastera for me. And any other that I might have missed. Ta


----------



## ptr

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus

after MagneticGhost

Valen / Debussy

*Nominated*
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 2 - PaulieGatto
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 2 - mika

*Seconded*
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 26
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 26
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Ginastera: Panambí - 17
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G 
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 26
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 21
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 8
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 4
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 9
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 4
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 16
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## Nereffid

after ptr:

Debussy / Schumann Myrthen

*Nominated*
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 2 - PaulieGatto
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 2 - mika

*Seconded*
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 28
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 26
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Ginastera: Panambí - 17
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 26
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 21
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 8
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 5
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 9
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 4
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 16
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

after nereffid:

Debussy / Schein

Nominated
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 2 - PaulieGatto
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 2 - mika

Seconded
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 30
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 26
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Ginastera: Panambí - 17
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 26
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 21
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 9
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 5
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 9
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 4
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 16
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## pjang23

Debussy Turina

Nominated
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 2 - PaulieGatto
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 2 - mika

Seconded
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 32
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 26
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Ginastera: Panambí - 17
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 26
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 21
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 9
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 5
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 9
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 5
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 16
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Tallis / Gabrieli

Nominated
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 2 - mika

Seconded
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 32
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 26
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 3
Ginastera: Panambí - 17
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 26
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 21
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 9
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 5
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 11
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 5
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 16
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Turina/Lekeu

Nominated
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 2 - mika

Seconded
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 32
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 26
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 3
Ginastera: Panambí - 17
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G - 25
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 26
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 21
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 9
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 5
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 11
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 16
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Lekeu / Schubert

Nominated
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 2 - mika

Seconded
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 32
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 26
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 3
Ginastera: Panambí - 17
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G - 27
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 26
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 21
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 9
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 15
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 5
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 11
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 16
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## Mika

after science:

Debussy Tallis

Nominated
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 2 - mika

Seconded
*Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 34*
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 26
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 3
Ginastera: Panambí - 17
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G - 27
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 26
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 21
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 9
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 15
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 5
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 12
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 16
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## pjang23

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60

Nominated
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 2 - mika

Seconded
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 26
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 3
Ginastera: Panambí - 17
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G - 27
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 26
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 21
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 9
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 15
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 5
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 12
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 16
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika

Valen / Higdon

Nominated
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 2 - mika

Seconded
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 26
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 3
Ginastera: Panambí - 17
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G - 27
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 26
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 21
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 9
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 15
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 5
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 12
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 18
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## ptr

After berghansson

Riley / Lekeu

Nominated
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 2 - mika

Seconded
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 26
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 3
Ginastera: Panambí - 17
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G - 28
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 26
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 9
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 15
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 5
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 12
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 18
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## Nereffid

after ptr:

Mendelssohn symphony / Tallis

*Nominated*
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 2 - mika

*Seconded*
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 26
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 3
Ginastera: Panambí - 17
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G - 28
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 28
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 9
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 15
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 5
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 13
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 18
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

after Nereffid

Elgar - Introduction and Allegro for Strings Op. 47 / Tallis

*Nominated*
Elgar - Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 2 - MagneticGhost
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 2 - mika

*Seconded*
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 26
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 3
Ginastera: Panambí - 17
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G - 28
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 28
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 9
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 15
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 5
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 14
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 18
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Ginastera / Tallis

Nominated
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 2 - MagneticGhost
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 2 - mika

Seconded
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 26
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 3
Ginastera: Panambí - 19
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G - 28
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 28
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 9
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 15
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 5
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 15
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 18
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Mendelssohn S /Elgar int.

Nominated

Hillborg: Cold Heat - 2 - mika

Seconded
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 26
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 3
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 3
Ginastera: Panambí - 19
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G - 28
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 30
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 9
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 15
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 5
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 15
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 18
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## pjang23

Mendelssohn Schumann

Nominated

Hillborg: Cold Heat - 2 - mika

Seconded
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 26
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 3
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 3
Ginastera: Panambí - 19
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G - 28
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 32
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 9
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 15
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 6
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 15
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 18
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Mendelssohn Sym / Tallis

Nominated

Hillborg: Cold Heat - 2 - mika

Seconded
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 26
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 3
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 3
Ginastera: Panambí - 19
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G - 28
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 34
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 9
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 15
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 6
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 16
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 18
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## science

After PG:

Ostertag / Ives

Nominated

Hillborg: Cold Heat - 2 - mika
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 1 - science 
Ostertag: All the Rage - 2 - science

Seconded
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 26
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 3
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 3
Ginastera: Panambí - 19
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G - 28
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 34
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 9
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 15
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 6
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 16
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 18
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## science

Trout's statistics page is awesome:

https://sites.google.com/site/talkclassical/the-classical-music-project/statistics


----------



## Nereffid

after science:

Ives / Elgar intro

*Nominated*

Hillborg: Cold Heat - 2 - mika
Ostertag: All the Rage - 2 - science

*Seconded*
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 26
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 4
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 3
Ginastera: Panambí - 19
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 5
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 3
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G - 28
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 34
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 9
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 15
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 6
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 17
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 16
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 18
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## Mika

Hejsan you romantic fools, why don't you pick some 21st century swedish music next . A lot has happened since Hugo Alfven and Ture Rangström .

After Nereffid :

Stockhausen Tallis

*Nominated*

Hillborg: Cold Heat - 2 - mika
Ostertag: All the Rage - 2 - science

*Seconded*
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 26
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 4
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 3
Ginastera: Panambí - 19
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 5
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 3
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G - 28
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 34
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 9
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 15
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 6
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 19
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 17
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 18
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## ptr

Mika said:


> Hejsan you romantic fools, why don't you pick some 21st century swedish music next . A lot has happened since Hugo Alfven and Ture Rangström .


Patience Mika, Patience.. 

*After Mika:*

Ives / Hillborg (Seconded)

*Nominated*

Ostertag: All the Rage - 2 - science

*Seconded*
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 26
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 4
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 3
Ginastera: Panambí - 19
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 5
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 3
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G - 28
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 34
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 9
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 15
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 9
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 6
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 19
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 17
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 18
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Schumann Funf Stucke / Schein


Nominated

Ostertag: All the Rage - 2 - science

Seconded
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 26
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 4
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 3
Ginastera: Panambí - 19
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 5
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 3
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G - 28
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 34
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 10
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 15
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 6
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 19
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 17
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 18
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## Aecio

After Magnetic Ghost

Elgar I/Schein


Nominated

Ostertag: All the Rage - 2 - science

Seconded
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 26
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 6
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 3
Ginastera: Panambí - 19
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 5
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 3
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G - 28
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 34
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 11
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 15
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 6
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 19
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 17
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 18
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Ginastera / Tallis

Nominated

Ostertag: All the Rage - 2 - science

Seconded
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 26
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 6
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 3
Ginastera: Panambí - 21
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 5
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 3
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G - 28
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 34
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 11
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 15
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 6
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 19
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 18
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 18
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Valen / Mendelssohn Sym

Nominated

Ostertag: All the Rage - 2 - science

Seconded
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 26
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 6
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 3
Ginastera: Panambí - 21
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 5
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 3
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
*Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G - 28*
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
*Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 35*
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 11
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 15
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 6
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 19
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 18
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 20
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107

*Nominated*
Ostertag: All the Rage - 2 - science

*Seconded*
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 26
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 6
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 3
Ginastera: Panambí - 21
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 5
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 3
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G - 28
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 11
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 15
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 6
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 19
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 18
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 20
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## Orpheus

After PaulieGatto

Lekeu/Barrios (nominated)

Nominated
Ostertag: All the Rage - 2 - science
Barrios: La Catedral - 2

Seconded
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 26
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 6
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 3
Ginastera: Panambí - 21
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 5
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 3
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G - 29
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 11
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 15
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 6
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 19
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 18
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 20
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12 


I think it's about time Barrios got a mention - this list could do with some more Latin American composers. Nice to see Ginastera turn up though. I keep meaning to listen to that piece properly; maybe I'll get round to it soon.


----------



## pjang23

Schumann Schubert

Nominated
Ostertag: All the Rage - 2 - science
Barrios: La Catedral - 2

Seconded
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 26
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 6
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 3
Ginastera: Panambí - 21
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 5
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 3
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G - 29
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 11
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 16
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 8
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 19
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 18
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 20
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Elgar Intro / Dvorak 

Nominated
Ostertag: All the Rage - 2 - science
Barrios: La Catedral - 2

Seconded
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 27
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 3
Ginastera: Panambí - 21
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 5
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 3
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G - 29
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 11
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 16
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 8
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 19
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 18
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 20
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Sculthorpe / Lekeu

Nominated
Barrios: La Catedral - 2 - Orpheus
Ostertag: All the Rage - 2 - science
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 27
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 3
Ginastera: Panambí - 21
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 5
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 3
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G - 30
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 11
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 16
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 8
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 19
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 18
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 20
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## science

Check out that Ostertag work if you can. I'm a big admirer of Steve Reich's works _Different Trains_ and _WTC 9/11_, and also of Nono's _.....sofferte onde serene....._ and _Contrappunto dialettico alla mente_, but Ostertag's _All the Rage_ is hands down the most amazing, intense, overwhelming work for tape and musicians I've ever heard.


----------



## Nereffid

after science:

Weinberg / JC Bach

*Nominated*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 1- Nereffid
Barrios: La Catedral - 2 - Orpheus
Ostertag: All the Rage - 2 - science
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op.43 - 2 - Nereffid

*Seconded*
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 27
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 3
Ginastera: Panambí - 21
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 5
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 3
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G - 30
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 11
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 16
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 8
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 19
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 18
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 20
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

science said:


> Check out that Ostertag work if you can. I'm a big admirer of Steve Reich's works _Different Trains_ and _WTC 9/11_, and also of Nono's _.....sofferte onde serene....._ and _Contrappunto dialettico alla mente_, but Ostertag's _All the Rage_ is hands down the most amazing, intense, overwhelming work for tape and musicians I've ever heard.


I was listening to it earlier. It's a great piece. Very much treading similar ground to Different Trains with the music mirroring the vocal lines. Definitely a work I will return to.


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Nereffid

Schubert / Ostertag

*Nominated*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 1- Nereffid
Barrios: La Catedral - 2 - Orpheus
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op.43 - 2 - Nereffid

*Seconded*
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 27
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 3
Ginastera: Panambí - 21
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 5
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 3
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G - 30
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 3
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 11
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 18
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 8
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 19
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 18
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 20
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12

Wow!! Coming thick and fast now. Just caught up and now four new pieces to explore!!
Lovin' it!!


----------



## ptr

After MagneticGhost

Weinberg (Seconded) / Ginastera

*Nominated*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 1- Nereffid
Barrios: La Catedral - 2 - Orpheus
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

*Seconded*
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 27
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 3
Ginastera: Panambí - 22
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 5
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 3
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G - 30
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 3
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 11
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 18
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 8
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 19
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 18
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 20
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op.43 - 4
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## Mika

After ptr:

Ostertag / Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 (nominated)

*Nominated*
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 1 - Mika
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 1- Nereffid
Barrios: La Catedral - 2 - Orpheus
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

*Seconded*
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 27
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 3
Ginastera: Panambí - 22
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 5
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 3
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G - 30
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 5
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 11
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 18
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 8
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 19
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 18
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 20
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op.43 - 4
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika

Higdon / Ostertag

Nominated
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 1 - Mika
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 1- Nereffid
Barrios: La Catedral - 2 - Orpheus
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 27
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 3
Ginastera: Panambí - 22
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 7
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 3
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G - 30
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 6
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 11
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 18
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 8
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 19
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 18
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 20
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op.43 - 4
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## Aecio

After berghansson

Lekeu/Weinberg

Nominated
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 1 - Mika
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 1- Nereffid
Barrios: La Catedral - 2 - Orpheus
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 27
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 3
Ginastera: Panambí - 22
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 7
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 3
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G - 32
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 6
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 11
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 18
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 8
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 19
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 18
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 20
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op.43 - 5
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## pjang23

Bach Schumann

Nominated
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 1- Nereffid
Barrios: La Catedral - 2 - Orpheus
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 3
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 27
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 3
Ginastera: Panambí - 22
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 7
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 3
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G - 32
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 6
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 11
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 18
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 19
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 18
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 20
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op.43 - 5
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Lekeu / Dvorak 

Nominated
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 1- Nereffid
Barrios: La Catedral - 2 - Orpheus
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 3
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 28
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 3
Ginastera: Panambí - 22
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 7
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 3
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G - 34
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 6
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 11
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 18
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 19
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 18
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 20
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op.43 - 5
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## Trout

After science:

Ginastera / Tallis

Nominated
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 1- Nereffid
Barrios: La Catedral - 2 - Orpheus
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 3
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 28
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 3
Ginastera: Panambí - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 7
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 3
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G - 34
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 6
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 11
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 18
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 19
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 19
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 20
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op.43 - 5
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Bach / Ives

Nominated
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 1- Nereffid
Barrios: La Catedral - 2 - Orpheus
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 5
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 28
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 3
Ginastera: Panambí - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 7
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 3
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 6
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G - 34
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 6
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 11
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 18
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 19
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 19
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 20
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op.43 - 5
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## Mika

After PG:

Dvorak / Hillborg

*Nominated*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 1- Nereffid
Barrios: La Catedral - 2 - Orpheus
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

*Seconded*
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 5
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 30
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 3
Ginastera: Panambí - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 7
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 4
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 6
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G - 34
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 6
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 11
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 18
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 19
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 19
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 20
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op.43 - 5
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## Nereffid

after Mika:

Barrios / Schein

*Nominated*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 1- Nereffid
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

*Seconded*
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 5
Barrios: La Catedral - 2
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 30
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 3
Ginastera: Panambí - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 7
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 4
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 6
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G - 34
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 6
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 18
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 19
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 19
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 20
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op.43 - 5
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## ptr

after Nereffid:

Ives / Stockhausen

*Nominated*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 1- Nereffid
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

*Seconded*
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 5
Barrios: La Catedral - 2
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 30
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 3
Ginastera: Panambí - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 7
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 4
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 8
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G - 34
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 6
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 18
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 20
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 19
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 20
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op.43 - 5
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Schubert / Higdon

Nominated
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 1- Nereffid
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 5
Barrios: La Catedral - 2
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 30
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 3
Ginastera: Panambí - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 4
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 8
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G - 34
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 6
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 20
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 20
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 19
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 20
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op.43 - 5
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Glass/Lekeu

Nominated
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 1- Nereffid
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 2 - Aecio
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 5
Barrios: La Catedral - 2
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 30
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 3
Ginastera: Panambí - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 4
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 8
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G - 35
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 6
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 20
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 20
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 19
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 20
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op.43 - 5
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Tallis / Ginastera

Nominated
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 1- Nereffid
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 2 - Aecio
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 5
Barrios: La Catedral - 4
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 30
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 3
Ginastera: Panambí - 25
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 4
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 8
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G - 35
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 6
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 20
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 20
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 21
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 20
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op.43 - 5
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12

I think Barrios should be at 4.


----------



## pjang23

Lekeu Bach

Nominated
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 1- Nereffid
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 2 - Aecio
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 6
Barrios: La Catedral - 4
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 30
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 3
Ginastera: Panambí - 25
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 4
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 8
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
*Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G - 37*
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 6
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 20
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 20
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 21
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 20
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op.43 - 5
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## pjang23

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G

Nominated
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 1- Nereffid
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 2 - Aecio
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 6
Barrios: La Catedral - 4
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 30
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 3
Ginastera: Panambí - 25
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 4
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 8
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 6
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 20
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 20
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 21
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 20
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op.43 - 5
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Schubert / Glass

Nominated
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 1- Nereffid
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 6
Barrios: La Catedral - 4
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 30
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 3
Ginastera: Panambí - 25
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 3
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 4
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 8
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 6
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 22
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 20
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 21
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 20
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op.43 - 5
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Dvorak Ostertag

Nominated
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 1- Nereffid
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 6
Barrios: La Catedral - 4
*Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 32*
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 3
Ginastera: Panambí - 25
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 3
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 4
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 8
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 7
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 22
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 20
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 21
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 20
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op.43 - 5
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## science

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105

New board: 

Nominated
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 1- Nereffid
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 6
Barrios: La Catedral - 4
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 3
Ginastera: Panambí - 25
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 3
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 4
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 8
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 7
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 22
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 20
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 21
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 20
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op.43 - 5
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Schubert / Glass 

Nominated
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 1- Nereffid
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 6
Barrios: La Catedral - 4
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 25
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 3
Ginastera: Panambí - 25
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 4
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 4
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 8
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 7
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 24
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 20
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 21
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 20
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op.43 - 5
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## ptr

after science: 

Ostertag / Elgar VS

Nominated
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 1- Nereffid
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 6
Barrios: La Catedral - 4
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 26
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 3
Ginastera: Panambí - 25
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 4
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 4
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 8
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 9
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 24
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 20
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 21
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 20
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op.43 - 5
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Elgar VS / Weinberg

Nominated
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 1- Nereffid
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 6
Barrios: La Catedral - 4
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 28
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 3
Ginastera: Panambí - 25
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 4
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 4
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 8
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 9
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 24
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 20
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 21
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 20
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op.43 - 6
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Barrios/Ives

Nominated
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 1- Nereffid
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 6
Barrios: La Catedral - 6
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 28
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 3
Ginastera: Panambí - 25
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 4
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 4
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 9
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 9
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 24
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 20
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 21
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 20
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op.43 - 6
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Penderecki / Tallis

Nominated
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 1- Nereffid
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 2 - Trout
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 6
Barrios: La Catedral - 6
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 8
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 28
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 3
Ginastera: Panambí - 25
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 4
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 4
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 9
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 9
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 24
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 20
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 22
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 20
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 6
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## pjang23

Schumann JCBach

Nominated
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 2 - Trout
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 6
Barrios: La Catedral - 6
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 8
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 28
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 3
Ginastera: Panambí - 25
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 4
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 4
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 9
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 9
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 24
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 11
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 20
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 22
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 20
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 6
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Elgar Violin / Gabrieli

Nominated
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 2 - Trout
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 6
Barrios: La Catedral - 6
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 8
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 30
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 4
Ginastera: Panambí - 25
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 4
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 4
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 9
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 9
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 24
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 11
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 20
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 22
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 20
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 6
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## Mika

after PG:

Elgar Violin / Hillborg

Nominated
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 2 - Trout
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 6
Barrios: La Catedral - 6
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 8
*Elgar: Violin Sonata - 32*
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 4
Ginastera: Panambí - 25
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 4
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 5
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 9
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 9
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 24
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 11
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 20
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 22
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 20
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 6
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## pjang23

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata


Nominated
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 2 - Trout
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 6
Barrios: La Catedral - 6
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 4
Ginastera: Panambí - 25
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 4
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 5
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 9
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 9
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 24
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 11
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 20
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 22
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 20
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 6
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Ostertag / Ives

Nominated
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 2 - Trout
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 6
Barrios: La Catedral - 6
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 4
Ginastera: Panambí - 25
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 4
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 5
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 10
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 11
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 24
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 11
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 20
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 22
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 20
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 6
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Science

Penderecki (Seconded) / Gabrieli

Nominated

Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 6
Barrios: La Catedral - 6
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Ginastera: Panambí - 25
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 4
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 5
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 10
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 11
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 4
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 24
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 11
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 20
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 22
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 20
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 6
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## ptr

After MagneticGhost

Weinberg / Ives

*Nominated*
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 6
Barrios: La Catedral - 6
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Ginastera: Panambí - 25
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 4
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 5
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 11
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 4
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 24
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 11
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 20
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 22
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 20
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 8
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Schubert/Elgar

*Nominated*
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 6
Barrios: La Catedral - 6
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 9
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Ginastera: Panambí - 25
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 4
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 5
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 11
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 4
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 26
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 11
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 20
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 22
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 20
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 8
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12[/QUOTE]


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Schubert / Glass

Nominated
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 6
Barrios: La Catedral - 6
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 9
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Ginastera: Panambí - 25
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 5
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 5
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 11
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 4
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 28
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 11
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 20
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 22
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 20
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 8
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Schumann

Nominated
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 6
Barrios: La Catedral - 6
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 9
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Ginastera: Panambí - 25
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 5
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 5
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 11
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 4
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 30
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 12
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 20
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 22
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 20
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 8
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## Mika

after pjang23:

Stockhausen Penderecki

Nominated
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 6
Barrios: La Catedral - 6
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 9
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Ginastera: Panambí - 25
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 5
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 5
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 11
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 5
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 30
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 12
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 22
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 22
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 20
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 8
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## Trout

After Mika

Penderecki / Ginastera

Nominated
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 6
Barrios: La Catedral - 6
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 9
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Ginastera: Panambí - 26
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 5
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 5
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 11
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 7
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 30
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 12
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 22
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 22
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 20
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 8
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout

Ginastera / Higdon

Nominated
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 6
Barrios: La Catedral - 6
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 9
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Ginastera: Panambí - 28
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 5
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 9
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 5
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 11
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 7
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 30
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 12
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 22
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 22
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 20
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 8
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## Cygnenoir

After PaulieGatto

Valen / Hillborg

Nominated
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 6
Barrios: La Catedral - 6
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 9
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Ginastera: Panambí - 28
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 5
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 9
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 6
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 11
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 7
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 30
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 12
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 22
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 22
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 22
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 8
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## mmsbls

I'm on vacation and had trouble keeping up with the "new" works nominated. I just managed to hear all the works (or at least parts of the long ones). Some very nice additions - Gabrieli, Ginastera, Schein, Tallis, Turina, and Weinberg. I heard the Penderecki and Ives when I was much less experienced and less "tolerant" of modern music so I must give them another listen. 

This is becoming a serious effort (which is a good thing, of course).  Thanks for everyone's nominations!


----------



## ptr

After berghansson

Lachenmann / Ostertag

*Nominated*
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

* Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 6
Barrios: La Catedral - 6
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 9
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Ginastera: Panambí - 28
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 5
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 9
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 6
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 12
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 7
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 30
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 12
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 22
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 22
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 22
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 8
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Shostakovich - From Jewish Folk Poetry Op.79 / Schubert

*Nominated*
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science
Shostakovich - From Jewish Folk Poetry Op.79 - 2 - MagneticGhost

* Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 6
Barrios: La Catedral - 6
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 9
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Ginastera: Panambí - 28
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 5
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 9
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 6
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 12
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 7
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 31
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 12
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 22
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 22
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 22
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 8
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

The Shostakovich has 11 songs.
You can listen to the whole cycle on Spotify. I'd recommend the Haitink with Elisabeth Soderstrom et al

My favourite is Winter..


----------



## science

after Mika:

Glass / Ives

Nominated
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science
Shostakovich - From Jewish Folk Poetry Op.79 - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 6
Barrios: La Catedral - 6
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 9
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Ginastera: Panambí - 28
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 7
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 9
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 6
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 12
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 7
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 31
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 12
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 22
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 22
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 22
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 8
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Glass / Schubert

Nominated
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science
Shostakovich - From Jewish Folk Poetry Op.79 - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 6
Barrios: La Catedral - 6
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 9
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Ginastera: Panambí - 28
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 9
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 9
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 6
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 12
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 7
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 32
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 12
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 22
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 22
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 22
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 8
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Bach

Nominated
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science
Shostakovich - From Jewish Folk Poetry Op.79 - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 7
Barrios: La Catedral - 6
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 9
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Ginastera: Panambí - 28
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 9
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 9
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 6
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 12
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 7
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 34
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 12
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 22
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 22
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 22
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 8
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I hope you guys have been putting some Glazunov on there...

*too lazy to actually promote him myself *


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Ives / Tallis

Nominated
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science
Shostakovich - From Jewish Folk Poetry Op.79 - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 7
Barrios: La Catedral - 6
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 9
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Ginastera: Panambí - 28
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 9
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 9
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 6
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 14
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 12
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 7
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 34
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 12
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 22
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 23
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 22
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 8
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## pjang23

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I hope you guys have been putting some Glazunov on there...
> 
> *too lazy to actually promote him myself *


So far we have:

Glazunov: Raymonda, op. 57
Glazunov: Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 55
Glazunov: The Seasons, op. 67
Glazunov: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 82

Any suggestions for what's next? I'm thinking of Symphony No. 4 or the Lyric Poem, but it'd be nice to hear from our expert.


----------



## Orpheus

MagneticGhost said:


> The Shostakovich has 11 songs.
> You can listen to the whole cycle on Spotify. I'd recommend the Haitink with Elisabeth Soderstrom et al
> 
> My favourite is Winter..


I didn't know that work but it was pretty good, and reminded me to check the list of recommendations for Shostakovich. No 4th quartet, no 13th quartet, no 14th symphony (to name but three underappreciated works that seem to have some kinship with the one you posted). I'll have to get nominating those soon if no one else remembers them! 

After PaulieGatto:

Barrios/Shostakovich(seconded)

Nominated
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 7
Barrios: La Catedral - 8
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 9
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Ginastera: Panambí - 28
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 9
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 9
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 6
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 14
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 12
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 7
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 34
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 12
Shostakovich - From Jewish Folk Poetry Op.79 - 3
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 22
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 23
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 22
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 8
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## Mika

After Orpheus:

Schubert / Ginastera

Nominated
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 7
Barrios: La Catedral - 8
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 9
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
*Ginastera: Panambí - 29*
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 9
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 9
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 6
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 14
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 12
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 7
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
*Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678 - 36*
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 12
Shostakovich - From Jewish Folk Poetry Op.79 - 3
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 22
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 23
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 22
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 8
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## Trout

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678

Nominated
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 7
Barrios: La Catedral - 8
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 9
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Ginastera: Panambí - 29
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 9
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 9
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 6
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 14
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 12
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 7
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 12
Shostakovich - From Jewish Folk Poetry Op.79 - 3
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 22
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 23
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 22
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 8
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## science

after Trout:

Bach / Vaughan Williams (nominations)

Nominated
Bach: Cantata 147 Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben - 2 - science 
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 1 - science

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 7
Barrios: La Catedral - 8
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 9
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Ginastera: Panambí - 29
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 9
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 9
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 6
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 14
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 12
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 7
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 12
Shostakovich - From Jewish Folk Poetry Op.79 - 3
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 22
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 23
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 22
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 8
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## ptr

MagneticGhost said:


> The Shostakovich has 11 songs.
> You can listen to the whole cycle on Spotify. I'd recommend the Haitink with Elisabeth Soderstrom et al
> 
> My favourite is Winter..


Love the work, hate Haitink and especially the qualities Söderström's voice has. I recomed that anyone looks for the live recording of the original version with piano performed with the composer at the piano, Nina Dorliak*, soprani, Zara Dolukhanova, mezzo and Alexander Maslennikov, tenor, it has so much more vibrancy then Haitink's utterly controlled studio cut! 









Used to be out on Russian Disc (defunct?)






/ptr

*As everyone knows; Mrs Sviatoslav Richter..


----------



## ptr

after science:

Shostakovich / Vaughan Williams (seconded)

*Nominated*
Bach: Cantata 147 Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben - 2 - science 
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 7
Barrios: La Catedral - 8
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 9
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Ginastera: Panambí - 29
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 9
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 9
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 6
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 14
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 12
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 7
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 12
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry Op.79 - 5
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 22
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 23
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 2
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 8
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

ptr said:


> Love the work, hate Haitink and especially the qualities Söderström's voice has. I recomed that anyone looks for the live recording of the original version with piano performed with the composer at the piano, Nina Dorliak*, soprani, Zara Dolukhanova, mezzo and Alexander Maslennikov, tenor, it has so much more vibrancy then Haitink's utterly controlled studio cut!


Thanks for the input. 
I'll make some time to listen to these recommendations.
I don't find the Haitink clinical at all. Always overpowers me, especially the climactic end.
At least we agree that it's a marvellous work.

I'm still trying to find that Melodiya All Night Vigil that you recommended. Do you know if it was ever released on CD. Or am I going to have to hunt down an old vinyl.
Cheers Sir.


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Elgar / Ginastera

*Nominated*
Bach: Cantata 147 Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben - 2 - science 
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 7
Barrios: La Catedral - 8
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
*Ginastera: Panambí - 30*
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 9
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 9
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 6
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 14
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 12
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 7
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 12
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry Op.79 - 5
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 22
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 23
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 2
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 8
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## Nereffid

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí

after MagneticGhost:

Shostakovich / VW

*Nominated*
Bach: Cantata 147 Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben - 2 - science
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 7
Barrios: La Catedral - 8
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 9
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 9
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 6
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 14
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 12
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 7
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 12
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry Op.79 - 7
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 22
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 23
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 3
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 8
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## pjang23

Bach Glazunov

Nominated
Bach: Cantata 147 Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben - 2 - science
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 1 - pjang23
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 9
Barrios: La Catedral - 8
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 9
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 9
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 6
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 14
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 12
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 7
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 12
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry Op.79 - 7
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 22
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 23
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 3
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 8
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Riley / Barrios

Nominated
Bach: Cantata 147 Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben - 2 - science
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 1 - pjang23
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 9
Barrios: La Catedral - 9
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 9
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 9
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 6
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 14
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 12
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 7
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 25
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 12
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry Op.79 - 7
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 22
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 23
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 3
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 8
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Haydn / Penderecki

Nominated
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 2 - science
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 1 - pjang23
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 2 - Trout
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 9
Barrios: La Catedral - 9
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 9
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 9
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 6
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 14
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 12
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 8
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 25
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 12
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry Op.79 - 7
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 22
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 23
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 3
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 8
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## Mika

Boat is loaded with Bach.

After Trout:

Bach C (seconded) / Bach A

Nominated

Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 1 - pjang23
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 2 - Trout
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 10
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 4
Barrios: La Catedral - 9
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 9
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 9
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 6
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 14
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 12
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 8
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 25
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 12
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry Op.79 - 7
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 22
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 23
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 3
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 8
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

VW/Tallis

Nominated

Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 1 - pjang23
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 2 - Trout
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 10
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 4
Barrios: La Catedral - 9
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 9
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 9
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 6
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 14
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 12
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 8
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 25
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 12
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry Op.79 - 7
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 22
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 24
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 5
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 8
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Haydn / Bach Cantata 

Nominated

Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 1 - pjang23
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 10
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 5
Barrios: La Catedral - 9
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 9
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 4
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 9
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 6
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 14
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 12
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 8
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 25
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 12
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry Op.79 - 7
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 22
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 24
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 5
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 8
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science

Riley / Penderecki

Nominated
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 1 - pjang23
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 10
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 5
Barrios: La Catedral - 9
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 9
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 4
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 9
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 6
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 14
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 12
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 9
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 27
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 12
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry Op.79 - 7
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 22
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 24
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 5
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 8
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## ptr

After berghansson

Ives / Shostakovich

*Nominated*
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 1 - pjang23
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 10
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 5
Barrios: La Catedral - 9
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 9
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 4
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 9
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 6
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 16
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 12
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 9
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 27
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 12
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry Op.79 - 8
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 22
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 24
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 5
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 8
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## Orpheus

After ptr

Shostakovich/Tallis

Nominated
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 1 - pjang23
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 10
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 5
Barrios: La Catedral - 9
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 9
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 4
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 9
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 6
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 16
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 12
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 9
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 27
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 12
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry Op.79 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 22
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 26
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 5
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 8
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## pjang23

Bach Schumann

Nominated
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 1 - pjang23
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 12
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 5
Barrios: La Catedral - 9
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 9
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 4
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 9
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 6
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 16
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 12
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 9
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 27
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 13
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry Op.79 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 22
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 26
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 5
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 8
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Penderecki / Haydn

Nominated
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 1 - pjang23
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 12
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 5
Barrios: La Catedral - 9
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 9
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 5
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 9
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 6
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 16
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 12
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 11
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 27
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 13
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry Op.79 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 22
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 26
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 5
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 8
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Riley / Vaughan Williams

*Nominated*
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 1 - pjang23
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 12
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 5
Barrios: La Catedral - 9
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 9
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 5
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 9
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 6
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 16
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 12
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 11
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 29
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 13
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry Op.79 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 22
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 26
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 6
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 8
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## Mika

After ptr:

Riley / Hillborg

*Nominated*
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 1 - pjang23
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 12
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 5
Barrios: La Catedral - 9
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 9
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 5
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 9
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 7
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 16
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 12
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 11
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 31
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 13
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry Op.79 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 22
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 26
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 6
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 8
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 12


----------



## science

after Mika:

Vaughan Williams / Zimmermann 

Nominated
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 1 - pjang23
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 12
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 5
Barrios: La Catedral - 9
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 9
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 5
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 9
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 7
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 16
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 12
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 11
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 31
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 11
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 13
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry Op.79 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 22
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 26
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 8
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 8
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 13


----------



## Nereffid

after science:

Schumann Stucke / Glass

*Nominated*
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 1 - pjang23
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 12
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 5
Barrios: La Catedral - 9
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 5
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 9
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 7
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 16
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 12
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 11
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 31
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 13
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry Op.79 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 22
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 26
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 8
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 8
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 13


----------



## Aecio

After Nereffid

Haydn/Barrios

*Nominated*
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 1 - pjang23
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 12
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 5
Barrios: La Catedral - 10
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 7
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 9
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 7
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 16
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 12
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 11
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 31
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 13
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry Op.79 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 22
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 26
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 8
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 8
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 13


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Riley / Zimmerman

Nominated
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 1 - pjang23
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 12
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 5
Barrios: La Catedral - 10
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 7
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 9
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 7
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 16
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 12
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 11
*Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 33*
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 13
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry Op.79 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 22
*Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 26*
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 8
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 8
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 14


----------



## PaulieGatto

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain

*Nominated*
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 1 - pjang23
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 12
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 5
Barrios: La Catedral - 10
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 7
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 9
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 7
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 16
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 12
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 11
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 13
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry Op.79 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 22
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 26
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 8
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 8
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 14


----------



## pjang23

Schumann Bach

Nominated
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 1 - pjang23
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 13
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 5
Barrios: La Catedral - 10
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 7
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 9
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 7
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 16
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 12
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 11
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 15
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry Op.79 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 22
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 26
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 8
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 8
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 14


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Haydn / Glazunov

Nominated
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 13
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 5
Barrios: La Catedral - 10
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 10
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 2
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 9
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 9
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 7
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 16
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 12
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 11
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 15
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry Op.79 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 22
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 26
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 8
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 8
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Glass / Glazunov

Nominated
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 13
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 5
Barrios: La Catedral - 10
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 12
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 3
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 9
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 9
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 7
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 16
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 12
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 11
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 15
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry Op.79 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 22
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 26
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 8
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 8
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 14


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls:

Tallis Higdon

Nominated
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 13
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 5
Barrios: La Catedral - 10
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 12
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 3
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 9
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 10
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 7
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 16
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 12
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 11
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 15
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry Op.79 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 22
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 28
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 8
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 8
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 14


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Vaughan Williams / Penderecki

Nominated
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 13
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 5
Barrios: La Catedral - 10
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 12
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 3
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 9
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 10
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 7
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 16
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 12
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 12
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 15
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry Op.79 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 22
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 28
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 10
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 8
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 14


----------



## Cygnenoir

After MagneticGhost

Higdon / Hillborg

Nominated
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 13
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 5
Barrios: La Catedral - 10
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 12
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 3
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 9
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 12
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 8
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 16
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 12
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 12
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 15
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry Op.79 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 22
Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 28
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, Op. 4 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 10
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 8
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 14


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Haydn / Tallis

Nominated
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 13
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 5
Barrios: La Catedral - 10
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 12
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 3
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 12
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 8
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 16
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 12
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 12
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 15
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 - 9
*Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 22*
*Tallis: If Ye Love Me - 29*
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
*Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4 - 22*
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 10
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 8
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 14


----------



## Trout

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me

Nominated
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 13
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 5
Barrios: La Catedral - 10
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 12
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 3
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 12
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 8
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 16
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 12
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 12
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 15
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 22
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 10
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 8
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 14


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Ives / Ostertag

Nominated
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 13
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 5
Barrios: La Catedral - 10
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 12
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 3
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 12
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 8
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 18
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 13
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 12
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 15
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 22
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 10
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 8
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 14


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Valen / Pendericki

Nominated
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 13
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 5
Barrios: La Catedral - 10
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 12
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 3
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 12
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 8
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 18
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 13
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 13
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 15
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 22
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4 - 24
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 10
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 8
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Glass / Glazunov

Nominated
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 13
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 5
Barrios: La Catedral - 10
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 14
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 4
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 12
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 8
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 18
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 13
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 13
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 15
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 22
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4 - 24
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 10
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 8


----------



## pjang23

Schumann Glazunov

Nominated
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 13
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 5
Barrios: La Catedral - 10
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 14
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 5
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 12
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 8
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 18
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 13
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 13
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 17
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 22
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4 - 24
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 10
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 8


----------



## Aecio

After Pjang23

Glass/Glazunov

Nominated
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 13
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 5
Barrios: La Catedral - 10
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 16
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 6
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 12
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 8
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 18
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 13
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 13
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 17
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 22
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4 - 24
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 10
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 8


----------



## Mika

After Aecio:

Stockhausen Hillborg

*Nominated*
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 13
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 5
Barrios: La Catedral - 10
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 16
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 6
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 12
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 9
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 18
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 13
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 13
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 17
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 24
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4 - 24
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 10
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 8


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Shostakovich / Vaughan Williams

*Nominated*
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 13
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 5
Barrios: La Catedral - 10
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 16
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 6
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 12
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 9
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 18
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 13
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 13
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 17
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 - 11
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 24
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4 - 24
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 11
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Higdon / Weinberg

*Nominated*
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 13
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 5
Barrios: La Catedral - 10
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 16
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 6
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 9
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 18
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 13
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 13
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 17
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 - 11
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 24
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4 - 24
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 11
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 9


----------



## pluhagr

After MagneticGhost 

Corigliano / Glass

Nominated
Corigliano: Symphony 1 -2 - pluhagr
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 13
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 5
Barrios: La Catedral - 10
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 17
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 6
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 9
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 18
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 13
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 13
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 17
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 - 11
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 24
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4 - 24
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 11
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 9


----------



## Nereffid

after pluhagr:

Haydn / Glazunov

*Nominated*
Corigliano: Symphony 1 -2 - pluhagr
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 13
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 5
Barrios: La Catedral - 10
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 17
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 7
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 9
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 18
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 13
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 13
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 17
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 - 11
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 24
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4 - 24
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 11
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 9


----------



## Aecio

After Nereffid

VW/Haydn

*Nominated*
Corigliano: Symphony 1 -2 - pluhagr
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 13
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 5
Barrios: La Catedral - 10
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 17
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 7
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 14
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 9
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 18
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 13
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 13
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 17
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 - 11
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 24
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4 - 24
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 13
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio

Hillborg / Valen

Nominated
Corigliano: Symphony 1 -2 - pluhagr
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 13
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 5
Barrios: La Catedral - 10
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 17
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 7
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 14
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 18
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 13
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 13
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 17
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 - 11
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 24
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4 - 25
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 13
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 9


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Penderecki / Haydn

Nominated
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 2 - pluhagr
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 13
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 5
Barrios: La Catedral - 10
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 17
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 7
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 15
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 18
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 13
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 15
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 17
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 - 11
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 24
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4 - 25
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 13
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 9


----------



## pjang23

Bach Glazunov

Nominated
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 2 - pluhagr
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 15
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 5
Barrios: La Catedral - 10
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 17
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 8
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 15
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 18
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 13
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 15
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 17
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 - 11
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 24
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 7
Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4 - 25
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 13
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Turina / Weinberg

Nominated
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 2 - pluhagr
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 15
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 5
Barrios: La Catedral - 10
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 17
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 8
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 15
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 18
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 13
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 15
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 17
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 - 11
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 24
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 9
Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4 - 25
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 13
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 10


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls

Valen / VW

Nominated
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 2 - pluhagr
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 15
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 5
Barrios: La Catedral - 10
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 17
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 8
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 15
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 18
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 13
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 15
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 17
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 - 11
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 24
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 9
Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4 - 27
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 14
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 10


----------



## Mika

Berghansson:

Ives Bach C

Nominated
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 2 - pluhagr
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 15
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 6
Barrios: La Catedral - 10
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 17
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 8
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 15
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 20
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 13
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 15
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 17
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 - 11
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 24
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 9
Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4 - 27
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 14
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 10


----------



## science

after Mika:

Ives / Haydn 

Nominated
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 2 - pluhagr
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 15
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 6
Barrios: La Catedral - 10
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 17
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 8
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 16
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 22
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 13
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 15
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 17
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 - 11
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 24
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 9
Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4 - 27
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 14
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 10


----------



## ptr

after science:

Shostakovich / Stockhausen

*Nominated*
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 2 - pluhagr
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 15
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 6
Barrios: La Catedral - 10
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 17
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 8
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 16
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 22
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 13
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 15
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 17
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 - 13
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 25
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 9
Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4 - 27
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 14
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Vaughan Williams / Ostertag

*Nominated*
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 2 - pluhagr
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 15
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 6
Barrios: La Catedral - 10
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 17
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 8
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 16
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 22
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 14
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 15
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 17
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 - 13
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 25
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 9
Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4 - 27
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 16
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 10


----------



## Aecio

After PTR

Turina/Barrios

*Nominated*
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 2 - pluhagr
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 15
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 6
Barrios: La Catedral - 11
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 17
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 8
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 16
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 22
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 13
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 15
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 17
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 - 13
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 25
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 11
Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4 - 27
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 14
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 10


----------



## pluhagr

After Aecio

Glass/Stockhausen

Nominated
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 2 - pluhagr
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 15
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 6
Barrios: La Catedral - 11
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 19
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 8
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 16
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 22
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 13
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 15
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 17
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 - 13
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 26
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 11
Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4 - 27
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 14
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 10


----------



## Trout

After pluhagr:

Penderecki / Haydn

Nominated
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 2 - pluhagr
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 15
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 6
Barrios: La Catedral - 11
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 19
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 8
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 17
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 22
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 13
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 17
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 17
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 - 13
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 26
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 11
Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4 - 27
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 14
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Glass / Turina

Nominated
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 2 - pluhagr
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 15
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 6
Barrios: La Catedral - 11
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 21
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 8
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 17
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 22
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 13
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 17
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 17
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 - 13
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 26
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 12
Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4 - 27
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 14
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 10


----------



## pjang23

Valen Glazunov

Nominated
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 2 - pluhagr
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 2
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 15
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 6
Barrios: La Catedral - 11
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 21
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 9
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 17
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 22
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 13
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 17
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 17
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 - 13
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 26
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 12
Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4 - 29
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 14
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Valen / Bach JC

Nominated
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 2 - pluhagr
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 3
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 15
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 6
Barrios: La Catedral - 11
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 21
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 9
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 17
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 22
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 13
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 17
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 17
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 - 13
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 26
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 12
Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4 - 31
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 14
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 10
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 14

I also just noticed the Zimmermann piece got cut off the board, adding it back in


----------



## Aquos

after PaulieGatto:

Schnittke / Bach JC

*Nominated*
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 2 - pluhagr
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science
*Schnittke: Requiem - 2 - Aquos*

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 4
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 15
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 6
Barrios: La Catedral - 11
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 21
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 9
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 17
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 22
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 13
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 17
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 17
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 - 13
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 26
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 12
Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4 - 31
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 14
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 10
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 14


----------



## Mika

after Aquos:

Valen / Stockhausen

*Nominated*
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 2 - pluhagr
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science
Schnittke: Requiem - 2 - Aquos

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 4
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 15
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 6
Barrios: La Catedral - 11
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 21
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 9
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 17
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 22
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 13
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 17
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 17
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 - 13
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 27
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 12
Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4 - 33
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 14
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 10
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 14


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Valen / Stockhausen

*Nominated*
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 2 - pluhagr
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 2 - science
Schnittke: Requiem - 2 - Aquos

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 4
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 15
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 6
Barrios: La Catedral - 11
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 21
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 9
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 17
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 22
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 13
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 17
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 17
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 - 13
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 28
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 12
*Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4 - 35*
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 14
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 10
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 14


----------



## ptr

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124: Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4

*After MagneticGhost*

Shostakovich / Sculthorpe

*Nominated*
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 2 - pluhagr
Schnittke: Requiem - 2 - Aquos

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 4
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 15
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 6
Barrios: La Catedral - 11
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 21
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 9
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 17
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 22
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 13
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 17
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 3
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 - 15
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 28
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 12
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 14
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 10
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 14


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

R.Strauss/ Bach 147

*Nominated*
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 2 - pluhagr
Schnittke: Requiem - 2 - Aquos
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 4
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 15
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 7
Barrios: La Catedral - 11
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 21
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 9
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 17
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 22
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 13
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 17
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 3
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 - 15
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 28
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 12
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 14
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 10
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 14


----------



## pjang23

Glazunov Bach

Nominated
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 2 - pluhagr
Schnittke: Requiem - 2 - Aquos
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 4
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 16
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 7
Barrios: La Catedral - 11
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 21
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 11
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 17
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 22
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 13
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 17
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 3
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 - 15
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 28
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 12
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 14
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 10
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 14


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Penderecki / Haydn

Nominated
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 2 - pluhagr
Schnittke: Requiem - 2 - Aquos
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 4
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 16
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 7
Barrios: La Catedral - 11
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 5
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 21
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 11
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 18
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 22
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 13
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 3
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 - 15
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 28
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 12
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 14
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 10
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 14


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Trout:

Gabrieli / Stockhausen

Nominated
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 2 - pluhagr
Schnittke: Requiem - 2 - Aquos
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 4
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 16
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 7
Barrios: La Catedral - 11
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 21
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 11
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 18
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
*Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 22*
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 13
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 3
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 - 15
*Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 29*
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 12
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 14
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 10
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 14


----------



## PaulieGatto

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124: Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses

*Nominated*
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 2 - pluhagr
Schnittke: Requiem - 2 - Aquos
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 4
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 16
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 7
Barrios: La Catedral - 11
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 21
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 11
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 18
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 22
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 13
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 3
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 - 15
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 12
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 14
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 10
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 14


----------



## science

after PG:

Bach 147 / Glass 

Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 4
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 16
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 9
Barrios: La Catedral - 11
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 22
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 11
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 18
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 22
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 13
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 3
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 - 15
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 12
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 14
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 10
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Glass / Turina

Nominated
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 2 - pluhagr
Schnittke: Requiem - 2 - Aquos
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 4
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 16
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 9
Barrios: La Catedral - 11
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 24
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 11
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 18
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 22
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 13
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 3
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 - 15
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 13
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 14
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 10
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 14


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Glass / Bach 147

Nominated
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 2 - pluhagr
Schnittke: Requiem - 2 - Aquos
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 4
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 16
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 10
Barrios: La Catedral - 11
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 26
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 11
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 18
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 22
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 13
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 3
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 - 15
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 13
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 14
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 10
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 14


----------



## Aquos

After Mika:

Glass / Bach JC

Nominated
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 2 - pluhagr
Schnittke: Requiem - 2 - Aquos
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 16
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 10
Barrios: La Catedral - 11
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 28
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 11
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 18
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 22
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 13
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 3
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 - 15
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 13
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 14
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 10
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 14


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aquos

Elgar / Penderecki

Nominated
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 2 - pluhagr
Schnittke: Requiem - 2 - Aquos
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 16
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 10
Barrios: La Catedral - 11
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 13
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 28
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 11
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 18
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 22
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 13
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 20
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 3
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 - 15
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 13
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 14
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 10
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 14


----------



## Orpheus

After MagneticGhost

Shostakovich/Barrios

Nominated
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 2 - pluhagr
Schnittke: Requiem - 2 - Aquos
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 16
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 10
Barrios: La Catedral - 12
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 13
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 28
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 11
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 18
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 22
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 13
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 20
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 3
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 - 17
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 13
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 14
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 10
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 14


----------



## ptr

After Orpheus

Shostakovich / Elgar

*Nominated*
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 2 - pluhagr
Schnittke: Requiem - 2 - Aquos
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 16
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 10
Barrios: La Catedral - 12
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 14
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 28
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 11
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 18
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 22
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 13
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 20
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 3
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 - 19
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 13
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 14
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 10
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 14


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Elgar/Sculthorpe

*Nominated*
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 2 - pluhagr
Schnittke: Requiem - 2 - Aquos
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 16
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 10
Barrios: La Catedral - 12
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 16
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 28
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 11
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 18
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 22
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 13
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 20
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 4
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 - 19
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 13
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 14
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 10
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 14


----------



## pluhagr

After Aecio

Glass/Ives

Nominated
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 2 - pluhagr
Schnittke: Requiem - 2 - Aquos
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 16
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 10
Barrios: La Catedral - 12
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 16
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Glass: String Quartet #3 'Mishima' - 30
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 11
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 18
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 23
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 13
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 20
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 4
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 - 19
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 13
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 14
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 10
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 14


----------



## Trout

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124: Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"

After pluhagr:

Haydn / Corigliano

Nominated
Schnittke: Requiem - 2 - Aquos
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 16
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 10
Barrios: La Catedral - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 3
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 16
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 11
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 20
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 23
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 13
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 20
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 4
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 - 19
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 13
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 14
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 10
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 14


----------



## pjang23

Bach Glazunov

Nominated
Schnittke: Requiem - 2 - Aquos
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 18
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 10
Barrios: La Catedral - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 3
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 16
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 20
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 23
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 13
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 20
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 4
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 - 19
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 13
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 14
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 10
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 14


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Ives / Schnittke

Nominated
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 18
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 10
Barrios: La Catedral - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 3
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 16
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 20
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 25
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 13
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 20
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schnittke: Requiem - 3
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 4
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 - 19
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 13
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 14
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 10
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 14


----------



## science

after PG:

Bach Cantata, Zimmerman 

Nominated
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 18
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 12
Barrios: La Catedral - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 3
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 16
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 20
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 25
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 13
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 20
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schnittke: Requiem - 3
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 4
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 - 19
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 13
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 14
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 10
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Elgar / Turino

Nominated
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 18
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 12
Barrios: La Catedral - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 3
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 20
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 25
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 13
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 20
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schnittke: Requiem - 3
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 4
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 - 19
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 14
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 14
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 10
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 15


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Ives / Bach A

*Nominated*
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 19
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 12
Barrios: La Catedral - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 3
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 20
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
*Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays - 27*
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 13
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 20
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schnittke: Requiem - 3
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 4
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 - 19
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 14
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 14
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 10
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 15


----------



## Mika

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124: Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays

New board:

*Nominated*
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 19
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 12
Barrios: La Catedral - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 3
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 20
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 13
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 20
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schnittke: Requiem - 3
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 4
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 - 19
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 14
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 14
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 10
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Shostakovich / Turina

Nominated
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 19
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 12
Barrios: La Catedral - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 3
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 20
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 13
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 20
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schnittke: Requiem - 3
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 4
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 - 21
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 14
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 10
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 15


----------



## ptr

After MagneticGhost

Shostakovich / Schnittke

*Nominated*
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 19
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 12
Barrios: La Catedral - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 3
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 20
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 13
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 20
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schnittke: Requiem - 4
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 4
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 - 23
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 14
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 10
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 15


----------



## Nereffid

after ptr:

Shostakovich / Weinberg

*Nominated*
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 19
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 12
Barrios: La Catedral - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 3
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 20
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 13
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 20
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schnittke: Requiem - 4
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 4
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 - 25
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 14
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 11
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 15


----------



## Aecio

After Nereffid

Glazunov / Weinberg

*Nominated*
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 19
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 12
Barrios: La Catedral - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 3
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 14
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 20
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 13
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 20
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schnittke: Requiem - 4
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 4
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 - 25
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 14
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 12
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 15


----------



## pjang23

Schumann Turina

Nominated
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 19
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 12
Barrios: La Catedral - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 3
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 14
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 20
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 13
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 20
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schnittke: Requiem - 4
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 4
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 - 25
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 14
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 12
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 15


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Haydn / Bach Cantata 

Nominated
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 19
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 13
Barrios: La Catedral - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 3
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 14
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 22
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 13
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 20
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schnittke: Requiem - 4
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 4
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 - 25
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 14
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 12
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 15


----------



## pluhagr

after science:

Corigliano / Penderecki

Nominated
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 19
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 13
Barrios: La Catedral - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 5
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 14
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 22
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 13
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 21
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schnittke: Requiem - 4
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 4
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 - 25
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 14
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 12
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pluhagr:

Zimmermann / Shostakovich

Nominated
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 19
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 13
Barrios: La Catedral - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 5
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 14
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 22
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 13
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 21
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schnittke: Requiem - 4
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 4
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 - 26
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 14
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 12
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 17


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Gibbons / Sweelinck

Nominated
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 2 - Trout
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 2 - Aecio
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 1 - Trout

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 19
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 13
Barrios: La Catedral - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 5
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 14
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 22
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 13
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 21
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schnittke: Requiem - 4
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 4
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 - 26
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 14
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 12
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Schnittke / VW

Nominated
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 2 - Trout
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 2 - Aecio
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 1 - Trout

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 19
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 13
Barrios: La Catedral - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 5
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 14
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 22
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 13
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 21
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schnittke: Requiem - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 4
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 - 26
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 15
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 12
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Strauss / Glazunov

Nominated
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 2 - Trout
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 1 - Trout

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 19
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 13
Barrios: La Catedral - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 5
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 15
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 22
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 13
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 21
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schnittke: Requiem - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 4
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 - 26
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 4
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 15
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 12
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 17


----------



## Orpheus

After mmsbls:

Shostakovich/Gibbons(seconded)

Nominated
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 1 - Trout

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 19
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 13
Barrios: La Catedral - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 5
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 3
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 15
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 22
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 13
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 21
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schnittke: Requiem - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 4
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 - 28
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 4
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 15
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 12
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 17


----------



## ptr

After Orpheus:

Barrios / Vaughan Williams

*Nominated*
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 1 - Trout

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 19
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 13
Barrios: La Catedral - 14
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 5
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 3
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 15
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 22
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 13
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 21
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schnittke: Requiem - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 4
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 - 28
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 4
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 16
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 12
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 17


----------



## Aquos

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124: Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
*1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 *

After ptr:

Schnittke / Shostakovich

Nominated
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 1 - Trout

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 19
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 13
Barrios: La Catedral - 14
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 5
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 3
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 15
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 22
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 13
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 21
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
*Schnittke: Requiem - 8*
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 4
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 4
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 16
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 12
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 17


----------



## Mika

After Aquos:

Penderecki / Ostertag

Nominated
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 1 - Trout

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 19
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 13
Barrios: La Catedral - 14
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 5
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 3
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 15
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 22
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 14
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 23
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schnittke: Requiem - 8
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 4
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 4
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 16
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 12
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 17


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika

Penderecki / Schnittke

Nominated
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 1 - Trout

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 19
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 13
Barrios: La Catedral - 14
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 5
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 3
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 15
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 22
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 14
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 25
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schnittke: Requiem - 9
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 4
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 4
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 16
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 12
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 17


----------



## Aecio

After berghansson

Turina/VW

Nominated
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 1 - Trout

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 19
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 13
Barrios: La Catedral - 14
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 5
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 3
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 15
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 22
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 14
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 25
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schnittke: Requiem - 9
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 4
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 4
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 17
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 12
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 17


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Gibbons / Penderecki

Nominated
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 1 - Trout

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 19
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 13
Barrios: La Catedral - 14
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 5
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 5
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 15
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 22
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 14
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 26
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schnittke: Requiem - 9
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 4
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 4
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 17
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 12
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 17


----------



## science

after Trout:

Bach cantata / Haydn 

Nominated
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 1 - Trout

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 19
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 15
Barrios: La Catedral - 14
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 5
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 5
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 15
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 14
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 26
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schnittke: Requiem - 9
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 4
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 4
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 17
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 12
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Turina / Haydn

Nominated
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 1 - Trout

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 19
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 15
Barrios: La Catedral - 14
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 5
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 5
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 15
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 14
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 26
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schnittke: Requiem - 9
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 4
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 4
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 20
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 17
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 12
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Penderecki / Zimmermann

Nominated
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 1 - Trout

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 19
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 15
Barrios: La Catedral - 14
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 5
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 5
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 15
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 14
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 28
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schnittke: Requiem - 9
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 4
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 4
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 20
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 17
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 12
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Penderecki / Ostertag

Nominated
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 1 - Trout

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 19
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 15
Barrios: La Catedral - 14
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 5
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 5
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 15
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 15
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 30
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schnittke: Requiem - 9
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 4
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 4
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 20
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 17
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 12
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 18


----------



## pjang23

Bach Glazunov

Nominated
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 1 - Trout

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 21
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 15
Barrios: La Catedral - 14
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 5
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 5
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 16
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 15
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 30
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schnittke: Requiem - 9
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 4
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 4
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 20
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 17
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 12
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 18


----------



## Mika

After pjang23:

Bach Schnittke

*Nominated*
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 1 - Trout

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 23
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 15
Barrios: La Catedral - 14
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 5
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 5
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 16
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 15
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 30
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schnittke: Requiem - 10
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 13
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 4
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 4
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 20
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 17
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 12
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 18


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Schumann Op 102 / Weinberg

*Nominated*
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 1 - Trout

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 23
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 15
Barrios: La Catedral - 14
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 5
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 5
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 16
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 15
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 30
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schnittke: Requiem - 10
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 15
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 4
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 4
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 20
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 17
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 13
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 18


----------



## Orpheus

After Ptr:

Vaughan Williams/Shostakovich (nominated)

Nominated
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 1 - Trout
Shostakovich: Symphony no. 14 - 2

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 23
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 15
Barrios: La Catedral - 14
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 5
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 5
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 16
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 15
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 30
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schnittke: Requiem - 10
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 15
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 4
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 4
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 20
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 18
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 13
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Orpheus

Shostakovich (2nd) / Penderecki

Nominated
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 1 - Trout

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 23
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 15
Barrios: La Catedral - 14
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 5
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 5
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 16
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 15
*Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 - 31*
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schnittke: Requiem - 10
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 15
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony no. 14 - 4
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 4
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 20
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 18
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 13
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 18


----------



## pjang23

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124: Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1

Nominated
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 1 - Trout


Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 24
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 15
Barrios: La Catedral - 14
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 5
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 5
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 16
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 26
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 15
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schnittke: Requiem - 10
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 15
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony no. 14 - 4
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 4
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 20
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 18
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 13
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 18

Haydn Bach


----------



## Aecio

Liszt/Haydn

Nominated

Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 2 - Aecio
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 1 - Trout


Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 24
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 15
Barrios: La Catedral - 14
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 5
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 5
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 16
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 27
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 15
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schnittke: Requiem - 10
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 15
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony no. 14 - 4
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 4
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 20
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 18
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 13
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 18


----------



## pluhagr

After Aecio
Carter/Corigliano

Nominated
Elliot Carter String Quartet No. 3- 2 - PLuhagr 
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 2 - Aecio
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 1 - Trout


Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 24
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 15
Barrios: La Catedral - 14
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 6
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 5
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 16
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 27
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 15
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schnittke: Requiem - 10
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 15
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony no. 14 - 4
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 4
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 20
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 18
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 13
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pluhagr:

Carter (seconded) / Haydn

Nominated
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 2 - Aecio
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 1 - Trout

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 24
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 15
Barrios: La Catedral - 14
Carter: String Quartet No. 3 - 4
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 6
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 5
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 16
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 15
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schnittke: Requiem - 10
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 15
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony no. 14 - 4
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 4
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 20
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 18
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 13
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 18


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Gibbons / Haydn

Nominated
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 2 - Aecio
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 1 - Trout


Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 24
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 15
Barrios: La Catedral - 14
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 4
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 6
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 7
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 16
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 29
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 15
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schnittke: Requiem - 10
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 15
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 4
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 4
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 20
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 18
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 13
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 18


----------



## science

after Trout:

Liszt (seconded) / Sculthorpe

Nominated
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 1 - Trout

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 24
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 15
Barrios: La Catedral - 14
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 4
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 6
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 7
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 16
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 29
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 4
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 15
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schnittke: Requiem - 10
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 15
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 4
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 4
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 20
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 18
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 13
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 18


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science

Schnittke / Higdon

Nominated
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 1 - Trout

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 24
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 15
Barrios: La Catedral - 14
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 4
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 6
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 7
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 16
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 29
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 15
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 4
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 15
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schnittke: Requiem - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 15
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 4
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 4
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 20
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 18
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 13
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After berghansson:

Turina / Haydn

Nominated
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 1 - Trout

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 24
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 15
Barrios: La Catedral - 14
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 4
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 6
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 7
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 16
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 30
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 15
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 4
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 15
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schnittke: Requiem - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 15
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 4
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 4
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 18
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 13
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 18


----------



## Mika

Haydn in - Haydn out

After mmsbls:

Haydn : Symphony No. 96 in D major (nominated) / Haydn sonata

*Nominated*
Haydn : Symphony No. 96 in D major - 2 - Mika
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 1 - Trout

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
*Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 24*
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 15
Barrios: La Catedral - 14
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 4
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 6
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 7
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 16
*Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 31*
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 15
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 4
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Ostertag: All the Rage - 15
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schnittke: Requiem - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 15
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 4
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 4
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 18
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 13
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Mendelssohn / Weinberg

Nominated
Haydn : Symphony No. 96 in D major - 2 - Mika
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 1 - Trout

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 24
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 15
Barrios: La Catedral - 14
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 4
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 6
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 7
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 16
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50 - 31
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 15
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 4
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 21
Ostertag: All the Rage - 15
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schnittke: Requiem - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 15
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 4
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 4
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 18
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 14
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 18


----------



## Trout

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124: Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50

Nominated
Haydn : Symphony No. 96 in D major - 2 - Mika
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 1 - Trout

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 24
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 15
Barrios: La Catedral - 14
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 4
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 6
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 7
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 16
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 15
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 4
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 21
Ostertag: All the Rage - 15
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schnittke: Requiem - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 15
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 4
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 4
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 18
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 14
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 18

Here is a good performance of the Sweelinck for anyone who is interested:


----------



## Aecio

Bach147/Gibbons

Nominated
Haydn : Symphony No. 96 in D major - 2 - Mika
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 1 - Trout

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 24
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 17
Barrios: La Catedral - 14
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 4
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 6
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 8
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 16
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 15
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 4
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 21
Ostertag: All the Rage - 15
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schnittke: Requiem - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 15
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 4
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 4
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 18
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 14
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 18


----------



## pluhagr

After Aecio
Carter/Corigliano

Nominated
Haydn : Symphony No. 96 in D major - 2 - Mika
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 1 - Trout

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 24
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 17
Barrios: La Catedral - 14
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 6
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 7
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 8
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 16
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 15
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 4
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 21
Ostertag: All the Rage - 15
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schnittke: Requiem - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 15
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 4
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 4
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 18
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 14
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 18


----------



## Trout

After pluhagr:

Varese / Gibbons

Nominated
Haydn : Symphony No. 96 in D major - 2 - Mika
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 1 - Trout
Varèse: Arcana - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 24
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 17
Barrios: La Catedral - 14
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 6
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 7
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 9
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 16
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 15
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 4
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 21
Ostertag: All the Rage - 15
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schnittke: Requiem - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 15
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 4
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 4
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 18
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 14
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Bach BWV 11 / Barrios

Nominated
Haydn : Symphony No. 96 in D major - 2 - Mika
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 1 - Trout
Varèse: Arcana - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 26
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 17
Barrios: La Catedral - 15
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 6
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 7
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 9
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 16
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 15
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 4
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 21
Ostertag: All the Rage - 15
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schnittke: Requiem - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 15
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 4
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 4
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 18
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 14
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 18


----------



## science

after PG: 

Varese / Haydn (both seconds)

Nominated
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 1 - Trout

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 26
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 17
Barrios: La Catedral - 15
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 6
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 7
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 9
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 3
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 15
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 4
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 21
Ostertag: All the Rage - 15
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schnittke: Requiem - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 15
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 4
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 4
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 22
Varèse: Arcana - 4
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 18
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 14
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 18


----------



## pjang23

Bach Glazunov

Nominated
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 1 - Trout

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 28
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 17
Barrios: La Catedral - 15
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 6
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 7
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 9
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 17
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 3
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 15
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 4
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 21
Ostertag: All the Rage - 15
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schnittke: Requiem - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 15
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 4
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 4
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 22
Varèse: Arcana - 4
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 18
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 14
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 18


----------



## Mika

After pjang23:

Bach C / Bach A

*Nominated*
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 1 - Trout

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
*Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 - 29*
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 19
Barrios: La Catedral - 15
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 6
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 7
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 9
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 17
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 3
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 15
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 4
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 21
Ostertag: All the Rage - 15
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schnittke: Requiem - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 15
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 4
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 4
*Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 22*
Varèse: Arcana - 4
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 18
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 14
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 18


----------



## Mika

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124: Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11

New board:

*Nominated*
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 1 - Trout

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 19
Barrios: La Catedral - 15
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 6
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 7
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 9
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 17
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 3
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 15
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 4
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 21
Ostertag: All the Rage - 15
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 12
Schnittke: Requiem - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 15
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 4
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 4
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 22
Varèse: Arcana - 4
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 18
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 14
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Mendelssohn / Schein

Nominated
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 1 - Trout

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 19
Barrios: La Catedral - 15
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 6
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 7
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 9
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 17
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 3
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 15
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 4
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 23
Ostertag: All the Rage - 15
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 13
Schnittke: Requiem - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 15
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 4
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 4
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 22
Varèse: Arcana - 4
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 18
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 14
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Glazunov / Mendelssohn

Nominated
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 1 - Trout

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 19
Barrios: La Catedral - 15
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 6
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 7
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 9
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 3
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 15
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 4
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 24
Ostertag: All the Rage - 15
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 13
Schnittke: Requiem - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 15
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 4
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 4
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 22
Varèse: Arcana - 4
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 18
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 14
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 18


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Varèse / Shostakovich

*Nominated*
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 1 - Trout

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 19
Barrios: La Catedral - 15
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 6
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 7
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 9
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 3
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 15
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 4
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 24
Ostertag: All the Rage - 15
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 13
Schnittke: Requiem - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 15
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 5
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 4
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 22
Varèse: Arcana - 6
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 18
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 14
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 18


----------



## Orpheus

After ptr:

Shostakovich/Gibbons

Nominated
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 1 - Trout

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 19
Barrios: La Catedral - 15
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 6
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 7
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 10
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 3
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 15
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 4
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 24
Ostertag: All the Rage - 15
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 13
Schnittke: Requiem - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 15
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 7
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 4
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 22
Varèse: Arcana - 6
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 18
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 14
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 18


----------



## Aecio

After Orpheus

Mendelssohn/Weinberg

Nominated
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 1 - Trout

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 19
Barrios: La Catedral - 15
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 6
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 7
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 10
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 3
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 15
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 4
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 26
Ostertag: All the Rage - 15
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 13
Schnittke: Requiem - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 15
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 7
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 4
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 22
Varèse: Arcana - 6
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 18
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 15
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 18


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Haydn / Liszt 

Nominated
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 1 - Trout

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 19
Barrios: La Catedral - 15
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 6
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 7
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 10
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 5
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 15
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 5
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 26
Ostertag: All the Rage - 15
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 13
Schnittke: Requiem - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 15
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 7
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 4
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 22
Varèse: Arcana - 6
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 18
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 15
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 18


----------



## Trout

After science:

Varese / Gibbons

Nominated
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 1 - Trout

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 19
Barrios: La Catedral - 15
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 6
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 7
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 11
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 5
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 15
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 5
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 26
Ostertag: All the Rage - 15
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 13
Schnittke: Requiem - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 15
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 7
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 4
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 22
Varèse: Arcana - 8
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 18
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 15
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 18


----------



## pjang23

Mendelssohn Barber

Nominated
Barber: Piano Sonata in E flat minor, Op. 26 - 1 - pjang23
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 1 - Trout

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 19
Barrios: La Catedral - 15
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 6
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 7
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 11
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 5
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 15
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 5
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 28
Ostertag: All the Rage - 15
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 13
Schnittke: Requiem - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 15
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 7
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 4
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 22
Varèse: Arcana - 8
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 18
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 15
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 18


----------



## Mika

After pjang23:

Muhly : Seeing is Believing (nominated) / Bach

*Nominated*
Barber: Piano Sonata in E flat minor, Op. 26 - 1 - pjang23
Muhly : Seeing is Believing - 2 - Mika
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 1 - Trout

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 20
Barrios: La Catedral - 15
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 6
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 7
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 7
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 11
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 5
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 15
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 5
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 28
Ostertag: All the Rage - 15
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 13
Schnittke: Requiem - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 15
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 7
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 4
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 22
Varèse: Arcana - 8
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 18
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 15
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Gabrieli / Mendelssohn

Nominated
Barber: Piano Sonata in E flat minor, Op. 26 - 1 - pjang23
Muhly : Seeing is Believing - 2 - Mika
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 1 - Trout

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 20
Barrios: La Catedral - 15
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 6
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 7
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 11
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 5
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 15
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 5
*Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 29*
Ostertag: All the Rage - 15
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 13
Schnittke: Requiem - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 15
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 7
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 4
*Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 22*
Varèse: Arcana - 8
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 18
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 15
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:
Turina / Strauss

Nominated
Barber: Piano Sonata in E flat minor, Op. 26 - 1 - pjang23
Muhly : Seeing is Believing - 2 - Mika
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 1 - Trout

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 20
Barrios: La Catedral - 15
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 6
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 7
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 11
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 5
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 15
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 5
Ostertag: All the Rage - 15
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 13
Schnittke: Requiem - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 15
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 7
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 5
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 24
Varèse: Arcana - 8
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 18
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 15
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124: Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings

*Nominated*
Barber: Piano Sonata in E flat minor, Op. 26 - 1 - pjang23
Muhly : Seeing is Believing - 2 - Mika
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 1 - Trout

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 20
Barrios: La Catedral - 15
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 6
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 7
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 11
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 5
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 15
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 5
Ostertag: All the Rage - 15
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 13
Schnittke: Requiem - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 15
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 7
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 4
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 22
Varèse: Arcana - 8
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 18
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 15
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 18


----------



## mmsbls

Corrected Board (after conflict):

Nominated
Barber: Piano Sonata in E flat minor, Op. 26 - 1 - pjang23
Muhly : Seeing is Believing - 2 - Mika
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 1 - Trout

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 20
Barrios: La Catedral - 15
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 6
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 7
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 11
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 5
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 15
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 5
Ostertag: All the Rage - 15
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 13
Schnittke: Requiem - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 15
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 7
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 5
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 24
Varèse: Arcana - 8
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 18
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 15
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls correction

Varese / RVW

Nominated
Barber: Piano Sonata in E flat minor, Op. 26 - 1 - pjang23
Muhly : Seeing is Believing - 2 - Mika
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 1 - Trout

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 20
Barrios: La Catedral - 15
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 6
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 7
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 11
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 5
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 15
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 5
Ostertag: All the Rage - 15
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 13
Schnittke: Requiem - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 15
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 7
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 5
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 24
Varèse: Arcana - 10
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 19
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 15
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 18


----------



## Aquos

After MagneticGhost

Schnittke / Sweelinck

Nominated
Barber: Piano Sonata in E flat minor, Op. 26 - 1 - pjang23
Muhly : Seeing is Believing - 2 - Mika

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 20
Barrios: La Catedral - 15
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 6
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 7
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 11
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 5
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 15
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 5
Ostertag: All the Rage - 15
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 13
Schnittke: Requiem - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 15
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 7
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 5
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 2
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 24
Varèse: Arcana - 10
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 19
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 15
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 18


----------



## ptr

After Aquos

Shostakovich / Vaughan Williams

*Nominated*
Barber: Piano Sonata in E flat minor, Op. 26 - 1 - pjang23
Muhly : Seeing is Believing - 2 - Mika

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 20
Barrios: La Catedral - 15
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 6
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 7
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 11
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 5
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 15
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 5
Ostertag: All the Rage - 15
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 13
Schnittke: Requiem - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 15
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 9
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 5
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 2
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 24
Varèse: Arcana - 10
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 20
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 15
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 18


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Hillborg / Liszt

Nominated
Barber: Piano Sonata in E flat minor, Op. 26 - 1 - pjang23
Muhly : Seeing is Believing - 2 - Mika

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 20
Barrios: La Catedral - 15
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 6
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 7
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 11
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 5
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 15
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 6
Ostertag: All the Rage - 15
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 13
Schnittke: Requiem - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 15
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 9
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 5
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 2
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 24
Varèse: Arcana - 10
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 20
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 15
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 18


----------



## Aecio

After berghansson

Strauss/Barrios

Nominated
Barber: Piano Sonata in E flat minor, Op. 26 - 1 - pjang23
Muhly : Seeing is Believing - 2 - Mika

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 20
Barrios: La Catedral - 16
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 6
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 7
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 11
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 5
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 15
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 6
Ostertag: All the Rage - 15
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 13
Schnittke: Requiem - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 15
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 9
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 7
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 2
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 24
Varèse: Arcana - 10
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 20
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 15
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 18


----------



## pluhagr

After Aecio:

Carter/Corigliano

Nominated
Barber: Piano Sonata in E flat minor, Op. 26 - 1 - pjang23
Muhly : Seeing is Believing - 2 - Mika

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 20
Barrios: La Catedral - 16
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 8
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 11
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 5
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 15
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 6
Ostertag: All the Rage - 15
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 13
Schnittke: Requiem - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 15
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 9
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 7
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 2
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 24
Varèse: Arcana - 10
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 20
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 15
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 18


----------



## Orpheus

After Pluhagr:

Turina/Barrios

Nominated
Barber: Piano Sonata in E flat minor, Op. 26 - 1 - pjang23
Muhly : Seeing is Believing - 2 - Mika

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 20
Barrios: La Catedral - 17
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 8
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 11
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 5
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 15
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 6
Ostertag: All the Rage - 15
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 13
Schnittke: Requiem - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 15
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 9
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 7
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 2
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 26
Varèse: Arcana - 10
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 20
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 15
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 18


----------



## Trout

After Orpheus:

Sweelinck / Varese

Nominated
Barber: Piano Sonata in E flat minor, Op. 26 - 1 - pjang23
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 2 - Mika

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 20
Barrios: La Catedral - 17
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 8
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 11
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 5
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 15
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 6
Ostertag: All the Rage - 15
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 13
Schnittke: Requiem - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 15
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 9
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 7
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 4
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 26
Varèse: Arcana - 11
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 20
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 15
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Weinberg / Turina

Nominated
Barber: Piano Sonata in E flat minor, Op. 26 - 1 - pjang23
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 2 - Mika

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
*Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 20*
Barrios: La Catedral - 17
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 8
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 11
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 5
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 15
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 6
Ostertag: All the Rage - 15
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 13
Schnittke: Requiem - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 15
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 9
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 7
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 4
*Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 - 27*
Varèse: Arcana - 11
*Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 20*
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 15
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 18


----------



## mmsbls

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124: Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35

Nominated
Barber: Piano Sonata in E flat minor, Op. 26 - 1 - pjang23
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 2 - Mika

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 20
Barrios: La Catedral - 17
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 8
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 11
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 5
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 15
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 6
Ostertag: All the Rage - 15
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 13
Schnittke: Requiem - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 15
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 9
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 7
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 4
Varèse: Arcana - 11
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 20
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 15
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 18


----------



## pjang23

Glazunov Schumann

Nominated
Barber: Piano Sonata in E flat minor, Op. 26 - 1 - pjang23
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 2 - Mika

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 20
Barrios: La Catedral - 17
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 8
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 11
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 21
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 5
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 15
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 6
Ostertag: All the Rage - 15
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 13
Schnittke: Requiem - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 15
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 20
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 9
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 7
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 4
Varèse: Arcana - 11
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 20
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 15
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 18


----------



## ptr

..after pjang23

Shostakovich / Weinberg

*Nominated*
Barber: Piano Sonata in E flat minor, Op. 26 - 1 - pjang23
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 2 - Mika

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 20
Barrios: La Catedral - 17
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 8
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 11
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 21
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 5
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 15
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 6
Ostertag: All the Rage - 15
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 13
Schnittke: Requiem - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 15
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 20
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 11
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 7
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 4
Varèse: Arcana - 11
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 20
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 16
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

after ptr:

Glazunov / Zimmermann

Nominated
Barber: Piano Sonata in E flat minor, Op. 26 - 1 - pjang23
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 2 - Mika

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 20
Barrios: La Catedral - 17
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 8
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 11
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 5
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 15
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 6
Ostertag: All the Rage - 15
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 13
Schnittke: Requiem - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 15
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 20
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 11
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 7
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 4
Varèse: Arcana - 11
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 20
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 16
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 19


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Shostakovich / Schumann Stucke

*Nominated*
Barber: Piano Sonata in E flat minor, Op. 26 - 1 - pjang23
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 2 - Mika

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 20
Barrios: La Catedral - 17
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 8
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 11
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 21
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 5
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 15
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 6
Ostertag: All the Rage - 15
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 13
Schnittke: Requiem - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 20
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 13
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 7
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 4
Varèse: Arcana - 11
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 20
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 16
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 18


----------



## Nereffid

after MagneticGhost:

Liszt / Vaughan Williams

*Nominated*
Barber: Piano Sonata in E flat minor, Op. 26 - 1 - pjang23
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 2 - Mika

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 20
Barrios: La Catedral - 17
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 8
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 11
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 21
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 5
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 15
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 8
Ostertag: All the Rage - 15
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 13
Schnittke: Requiem - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 20
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 13
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 7
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 4
Varèse: Arcana - 11
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 21
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 16
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 18


----------



## Mika

after Nereffid:

Vw / Ostertag


Nominated
Barber: Piano Sonata in E flat minor, Op. 26 - 1 - pjang23
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 2 - Mika

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 20
Barrios: La Catedral - 17
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 8
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 11
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 21
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 5
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 15
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 8
Ostertag: All the Rage - 16
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 13
Schnittke: Requiem - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 20
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 13
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 7
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 4
Varèse: Arcana - 11
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 23
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 16
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 18


----------



## Orpheus

After Mika:

Shostakovich/Vaughn Williams


Nominated
Barber: Piano Sonata in E flat minor, Op. 26 - 1 - pjang23
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 2 - Mika

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 20
Barrios: La Catedral - 17
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 8
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 18
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 11
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 21
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 5
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 15
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 8
Ostertag: All the Rage - 16
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 13
Schnittke: Requiem - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 20
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 15
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 7
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 4
Varèse: Arcana - 11
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 24
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 16
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 18


----------



## Aecio

After Orpheus

VW/Elgar


Nominated
Barber: Piano Sonata in E flat minor, Op. 26 - 1 - pjang23
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 2 - Mika

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 20
Barrios: La Catedral - 17
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 8
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 19
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 11
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 21
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 5
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 15
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 8
Ostertag: All the Rage - 16
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 13
Schnittke: Requiem - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 20
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 15
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 7
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 4
Varèse: Arcana - 11
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 26
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 16
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 18


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Haydn / VW 

Nominated
Barber: Piano Sonata in E flat minor, Op. 26 - 1 - pjang23
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 2 - Mika

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 20
Barrios: La Catedral - 17
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 8
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 19
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 11
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 21
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 7
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 15
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 8
Ostertag: All the Rage - 16
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 13
Schnittke: Requiem - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 20
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 15
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 7
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 4
Varèse: Arcana - 11
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 27
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 16
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 18


----------



## Trout

PaulieGatto's list vote was skipped, so the board has been adjusted accordingly.

After science:

Sweelinck / Gibbons

Nominated
Barber: Piano Sonata in E flat minor, Op. 26 - 1 - pjang23
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 2 - Mika

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 20
Barrios: La Catedral - 17
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 8
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 19
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 12
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 7
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 15
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 8
Ostertag: All the Rage - 16
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 13
Schnittke: Requiem - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 20
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 15
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 7
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 6
Varèse: Arcana - 11
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 27
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 16
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 19


----------



## pjang23

VW Glazunov

Nominated
Barber: Piano Sonata in E flat minor, Op. 26 - 1 - pjang23
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 2 - Mika

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 20
Barrios: La Catedral - 17
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 8
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 19
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 12
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 24
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 7
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 15
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 8
Ostertag: All the Rage - 16
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 13
Schnittke: Requiem - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 20
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 15
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 7
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 6
Varèse: Arcana - 11
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 29
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 16
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 19


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Vaughan Williams / Muhly (seconded)

Nominated
Barber: Piano Sonata in E flat minor, Op. 26 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 20
Barrios: La Catedral - 17
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 8
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 19
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 12
*Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 24*
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 7
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 15
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 8
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 3
Ostertag: All the Rage - 16
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 13
Schnittke: Requiem - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 20
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 15
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 7
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 6
Varèse: Arcana - 11
*Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi - 31*
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 16
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 19


----------



## PaulieGatto

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124: Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi

*Nominated*
Barber: Piano Sonata in E flat minor, Op. 26 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 20
Barrios: La Catedral - 17
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 8
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 19
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 12
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 24
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 7
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 15
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 8
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 3
Ostertag: All the Rage - 16
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 13
Schnittke: Requiem - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 20
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 15
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 7
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 6
Varèse: Arcana - 11
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 16
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 19


----------



## Mika

after PG:

Glazunov / Elgar

Nominated
Barber: Piano Sonata in E flat minor, Op. 26 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 20
Barrios: La Catedral - 17
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 8
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 20
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 12
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 26
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 7
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 15
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 8
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 3
Ostertag: All the Rage - 16
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 13
Schnittke: Requiem - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 20
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 15
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 7
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 6
Varèse: Arcana - 11
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 16
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 19


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Elgar / Shostakovich

Nominated
Barber: Piano Sonata in E flat minor, Op. 26 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 20
Barrios: La Catedral - 17
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 8
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 22
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 12
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 26
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 7
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 15
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 11
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 8
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 3
Ostertag: All the Rage - 16
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 13
Schnittke: Requiem - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 20
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 16
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 7
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 6
Varèse: Arcana - 11
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 16
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 19


----------



## ptr

After MagneticGhost

Lachenmann / Varèse

*Nominated*
Barber: Piano Sonata in E flat minor, Op. 26 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 20
Barrios: La Catedral - 17
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 8
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 22
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 12
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 26
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 7
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 15
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 8
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 3
Ostertag: All the Rage - 16
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 13
Schnittke: Requiem - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 20
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 16
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 7
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 6
Varèse: Arcana - 12
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 16
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 19


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Liszt/Glazunov

*Nominated*
Barber: Piano Sonata in E flat minor, Op. 26 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 5
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 20
Barrios: La Catedral - 17
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 8
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 22
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 12
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 27
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 7
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 15
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 3
Ostertag: All the Rage - 16
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 13
Schnittke: Requiem - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 20
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 16
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 7
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 6
Varèse: Arcana - 12
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 16
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 19


----------



## Aquos

After Aecio

JC Bach / Elgar

Nominated
Barber: Piano Sonata in E flat minor, Op. 26 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 7
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 20
Barrios: La Catedral - 17
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 8
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 23
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 12
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 27
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 7
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 15
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 3
Ostertag: All the Rage - 16
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 13
Schnittke: Requiem - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 20
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 16
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 7
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 6
Varèse: Arcana - 12
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 16
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 19


----------



## pjang23

Glazunov JC Bach

Nominated
Barber: Piano Sonata in E flat minor, Op. 26 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 8
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 20
Barrios: La Catedral - 17
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 8
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 23
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 12
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 7
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 15
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 3
Ostertag: All the Rage - 16
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 13
Schnittke: Requiem - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 20
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 16
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 7
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 6
Varèse: Arcana - 12
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 16
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 19


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Weinberg / Glazunov

Nominated
Barber: Piano Sonata in E flat minor, Op. 26 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 8
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 20
Barrios: La Catedral - 17
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 8
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
*Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 23*
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 12
*Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 - 30*
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 7
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 15
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 3
Ostertag: All the Rage - 16
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 13
Schnittke: Requiem - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 20
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 16
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 7
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 6
Varèse: Arcana - 12
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 18
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 19


----------



## mmsbls

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124: Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135. Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48

Nominated
Barber: Piano Sonata in E flat minor, Op. 26 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 8
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 20
Barrios: La Catedral - 17
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 8
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 23
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 12
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 7
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 15
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 3
Ostertag: All the Rage - 16
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 13
Schnittke: Requiem - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 20
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 16
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 7
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 6
Varèse: Arcana - 12
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 18
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 19


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Sweelinck / Gibbons

Nominated
Barber: Piano Sonata in E flat minor, Op. 26 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 8
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 20
Barrios: La Catedral - 17
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 8
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 23
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 13
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 7
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 15
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 3
Ostertag: All the Rage - 16
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 13
Schnittke: Requiem - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 20
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 16
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 7
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 8
Varèse: Arcana - 12
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 18
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 19


----------



## science

after Trout:

Haydn / Bach cantata 

Nominated
Barber: Piano Sonata in E flat minor, Op. 26 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 8
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 21
Barrios: La Catedral - 17
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 8
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 23
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 13
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 9
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 15
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 3
Ostertag: All the Rage - 16
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 13
Schnittke: Requiem - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 20
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 16
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 7
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 8
Varèse: Arcana - 12
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 18
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 19


----------



## Mika

after Science:

Bach cantata / Muhly

Nominated
Barber: Piano Sonata in E flat minor, Op. 26 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 8
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 23
Barrios: La Catedral - 17
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 8
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 23
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 13
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 9
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 15
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 4
Ostertag: All the Rage - 16
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 13
Schnittke: Requiem - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 20
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 16
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 7
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 8
Varèse: Arcana - 12
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 18
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 19


----------



## ptr

after Mika:

Weinberg / Carter

*Nominated*
Barber: Piano Sonata in E flat minor, Op. 26 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 8
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 23
Barrios: La Catedral - 17
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 23
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 13
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 9
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 15
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 4
Ostertag: All the Rage - 16
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 13
Schnittke: Requiem - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 20
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 16
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 7
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 8
Varèse: Arcana - 12
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 20
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 19


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Higdon / Ostertag

*Nominated*
Barber: Piano Sonata in E flat minor, Op. 26 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 8
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 23
Barrios: La Catedral - 17
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 23
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 13
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 9
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 17
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 4
Ostertag: All the Rage - 17
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 13
Schnittke: Requiem - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 20
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 16
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 7
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 8
Varèse: Arcana - 12
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 20
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 19


----------



## Lisztian

Is the Liszt the piano version or the orchestral one?


----------



## Aecio

The piano version


----------



## pjang23

Bach Barber

Nominated
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 8
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 25
Barrios: La Catedral - 17
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 23
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 13
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 9
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 17
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 4
Ostertag: All the Rage - 17
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 13
Schnittke: Requiem - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 20
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 16
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 7
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 8
Varèse: Arcana - 12
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 20
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 19


----------



## Orpheus

After Pjang23

Barrios/Janacek(nominated)

Nominated
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 1 - pjang23
Janacek: In the Mists - 1

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 8
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 25
Barrios: La Catedral - 19
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 23
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 13
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 9
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 17
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 4
Ostertag: All the Rage - 17
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 13
Schnittke: Requiem - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 20
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 16
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 7
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 8
Varèse: Arcana - 12
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 20
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 19


----------



## Aquos

After Orpheus

Bach / Janacek

Nominated
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 8
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 27
Barrios: La Catedral - 19
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 23
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 13
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 9
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 17
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 4
Ostertag: All the Rage - 17
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 13
Schnittke: Requiem - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 20
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 16
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 7
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 8
Varèse: Arcana - 12
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 20
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 19


----------



## Trout

After Aquos:

Sweelinck / Varese

Nominated
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 8
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 27
Barrios: La Catedral - 19
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 23
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 13
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 9
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 17
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 4
Ostertag: All the Rage - 17
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 13
Schnittke: Requiem - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 20
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 16
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 7
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 10
Varèse: Arcana - 13
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 20
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 19


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Bach / Ostertag

*Nominated*
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 8
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 29
Barrios: La Catedral - 19
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 23
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 13
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 9
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 17
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 4
Ostertag: All the Rage - 18
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 13
Schnittke: Requiem - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 20
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 16
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 7
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 10
Varèse: Arcana - 13
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 20
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 19


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Elgar / Weinberg

Nominated
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 8
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 29
Barrios: La Catedral - 19
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 25
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 13
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 9
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 17
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 4
Ostertag: All the Rage - 18
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 13
Schnittke: Requiem - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 20
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 16
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 7
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 10
Varèse: Arcana - 13
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 21
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 19


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Bach Cantata / Joplin: Treemonisha

Nominated
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 1 - pjang23
Joplin: Treemonisha - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 8
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 31
Barrios: La Catedral - 19
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 25
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 13
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 9
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 17
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 4
Ostertag: All the Rage - 18
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 13
Schnittke: Requiem - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 20
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 16
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 7
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 10
Varèse: Arcana - 13
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 21
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 19

I recommend the Rick Benjamin orchestration of Treemonisha which can be found on Spotify.


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Strauss / Bach 147

Nominated
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 1 - pjang23
Joplin: Treemonisha - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 8
*Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" - 32*
Barrios: La Catedral - 19
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 25
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 13
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 9
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 17
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 4
Ostertag: All the Rage - 18
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 13
Schnittke: Requiem - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 20
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 16
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 9
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 10
Varèse: Arcana - 13
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 21
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 19


----------



## ptr

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124: Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135. Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
1136. Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"

After MagneticGhost

Schumann Op 25 / Shostakovich

*Nominated*
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 1 - pjang23
Joplin: Treemonisha - 1 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 8
Barrios: La Catedral - 19
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 25
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 13
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 9
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 17
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 4
Ostertag: All the Rage - 18
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 13
Schnittke: Requiem - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 22
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 17
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 9
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 10
Varèse: Arcana - 13
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 21
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 19


----------



## science

after ptr: 

Haydn / Sculthorpe

Nominated
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 1 - pjang23
Joplin: Treemonisha - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 8
Barrios: La Catedral - 19
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 25
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 13
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 17
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 4
Ostertag: All the Rage - 18
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 13
Schnittke: Requiem - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 22
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 17
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 9
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 10
Varèse: Arcana - 13
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 21
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 19


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science:

Varèse / Ostertag

Nominated
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 1 - pjang23
Joplin: Treemonisha - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 8
Barrios: La Catedral - 19
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 25
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 13
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 17
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 4
Ostertag: All the Rage - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 13
Schnittke: Requiem - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 22
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 17
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 9
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 10
Varèse: Arcana - 15
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 21
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 19


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Sweelinck / Gibbons

Nominated
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 1 - pjang23
Joplin: Treemonisha - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 8
Barrios: La Catedral - 19
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 25
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 13
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 17
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 4
Ostertag: All the Rage - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 14
Schnittke: Requiem - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 22
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 17
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 9
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 12
Varèse: Arcana - 15
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 21
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 19


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Elgar / Barrios

Nominated
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 1 - pjang23
Joplin: Treemonisha - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 8
Barrios: La Catedral - 20
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 27
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 13
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 17
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 4
Ostertag: All the Rage - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 14
Schnittke: Requiem - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 22
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 17
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 9
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 12
Varèse: Arcana - 15
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 21
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 19


----------



## Trout

My bad, I did not add the point to Gibbons. Fixed below:

Nominated
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 1 - pjang23
Joplin: Treemonisha - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 8
Barrios: La Catedral - 20
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 27
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 14
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 17
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 4
Ostertag: All the Rage - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 14
Schnittke: Requiem - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 22
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 17
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 9
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 12
Varèse: Arcana - 15
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 21
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 19


----------



## pjang23

JC Bach Elgar

Nominated
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 1 - pjang23
Joplin: Treemonisha - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 10
Barrios: La Catedral - 20
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 28
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 14
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 17
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 4
Ostertag: All the Rage - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 14
Schnittke: Requiem - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 22
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 17
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 9
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 12
Varèse: Arcana - 15
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 21
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 19


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Shostakovich / Elgar

Nominated
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 1 - pjang23
Joplin: Treemonisha - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 10
Barrios: La Catedral - 20
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
*Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings - 29*
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 14
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 17
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 4
Ostertag: All the Rage - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 14
Schnittke: Requiem - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 22
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 19
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 9
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 12
Varèse: Arcana - 15
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 21
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 19


----------



## science

after MG:

Janacek / Sculthorpe

Nominated
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 1 - pjang23
Joplin: Treemonisha - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 10
Barrios: La Catedral - 20
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 14
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 17
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 4
Ostertag: All the Rage - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 14
Schnittke: Requiem - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 22
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 19
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 9
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 12
Varèse: Arcana - 15
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 21
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 19


----------



## Mika

after science:

Joplin (seconded) / Strauss

*Nominated*
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 10
Barrios: La Catedral - 20
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 14
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 17
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 4
Joplin: Treemonisha - 3
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 4
Ostertag: All the Rage - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 14
Schnittke: Requiem - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 22
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 19
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 10
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 12
Varèse: Arcana - 15
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 21
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 19


----------



## ptr

Seems like an updated list was forgoten to be included after MG's ascension of Elgar's Introduction and Allegro?!

As a safety measure I include it here... 

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124: Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135. Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
1136. Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
1137. Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings

after Mika:

Shostakovich / Varèse

*Nominated*
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 10
Barrios: La Catedral - 20
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 14
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 17
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 4
Joplin: Treemonisha - 3
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 4
Ostertag: All the Rage - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 14
Schnittke: Requiem - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 22
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 21
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 10
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 12
Varèse: Arcana - 16
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 21
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 19


----------



## Nereffid

after ptr:

Barber / Joplin

*Nominated

Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 10
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 3
Barrios: La Catedral - 20
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 14
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 17
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 4
Joplin: Treemonisha - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 4
Ostertag: All the Rage - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 14
Schnittke: Requiem - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 22
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 21
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 10
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 12
Varèse: Arcana - 16
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 21
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 19


----------



## science

ptr said:


> Seems like an updated list was forgoten to be included after MG's ascension of Elgar's Introduction and Allegro?!


I'm sorry! I thought I posted it but I was in a hurry and didn't notice that the post didn't go through because of the 30 second period between posts!


----------



## ptr

science said:


> I'm sorry! I thought I posted it but I was in a hurry and didn't notice that the post didn't go through because of the 30 second period between posts!


No worries mate, stress happens to us all sometimes! 

/ptr


----------



## Aecio

Strauss/Janacek

After Ptr

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 10
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 3
Barrios: La Catedral - 20
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 14
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 17
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 5
Joplin: Treemonisha - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 4
Ostertag: All the Rage - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 14
Schnittke: Requiem - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 22
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 21
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 12
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 12
Varèse: Arcana - 16
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 21
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 19


----------



## pjang23

Schumann Barber

Nominated

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 10
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 4
Barrios: La Catedral - 20
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 14
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 17
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 5
Joplin: Treemonisha - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 4
Ostertag: All the Rage - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 14
Schnittke: Requiem - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 24
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 21
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 12
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 12
Varèse: Arcana - 16
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 21
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 19


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Varese / Sweelinck

Nominated

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 10
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 4
Barrios: La Catedral - 20
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 14
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 17
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 5
Joplin: Treemonisha - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 4
Ostertag: All the Rage - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 14
Schnittke: Requiem - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 24
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 21
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 12
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 13
Varèse: Arcana - 18
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 21
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 19


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 1 "Winter Daydreams" / Weinberg

Nominated

Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 1 "Winter Daydreams" - 2- MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 10
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 4
Barrios: La Catedral - 20
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 14
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 17
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 5
Joplin: Treemonisha - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 4
Ostertag: All the Rage - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 14
Schnittke: Requiem - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 24
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 21
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 12
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 13
Varèse: Arcana - 18
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 22
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 19


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MagneticGhost:

Schumann op 25 / Carter

Nominated

Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 1 "Winter Daydreams" - 2- MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 10
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 4
Barrios: La Catedral - 20
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 10
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 14
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 17
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 5
Joplin: Treemonisha - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 4
Ostertag: All the Rage - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 14
Schnittke: Requiem - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 26
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 21
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 12
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 13
Varèse: Arcana - 18
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 22
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 19


----------



## Orpheus

After Magneticghost:

Gibbons/Janacek

Nominated

Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 1 "Winter Daydreams" - 2- MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 10
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 4
Barrios: La Catedral - 20
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 16
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 17
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 6
Joplin: Treemonisha - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 4
Ostertag: All the Rage - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 14
Schnittke: Requiem - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 24
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 21
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 12
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 13
Varèse: Arcana - 18
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 22
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 19


----------



## MagneticGhost

science said:


> I'm sorry! I thought I posted it but I was in a hurry and didn't notice that the post didn't go through because of the 30 second period between posts!


I'm sorry that I couldn't do it myself.
Always seems to be an enshrinement when I'm using my iPhone making it quite difficult to update the list.


----------



## Mika

After Orpheus:

Joplin / Muhly

Nominated

Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 1 "Winter Daydreams" - 2- MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 10
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 4
Barrios: La Catedral - 20
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 16
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 17
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 6
Joplin: Treemonisha - 6
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 5
Ostertag: All the Rage - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 14
Schnittke: Requiem - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 24
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 21
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 12
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 13
Varèse: Arcana - 18
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 22
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 19


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Shostakovich / Barber

*Nominated*
Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 1 "Winter Daydreams" - 2- MagneticGhost

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 10
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 5
Barrios: La Catedral - 20
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 16
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 17
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 6
Joplin: Treemonisha - 6
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 5
Ostertag: All the Rage - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 14
Schnittke: Requiem - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 24
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 23
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 12
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 13
Varèse: Arcana - 18
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 22
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 19


----------



## science

after ptr:

Shostakovich / Joplin

Nominated
Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 1 "Winter Daydreams" - 2- MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 10
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 5
Barrios: La Catedral - 20
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 16
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 17
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 6
Joplin: Treemonisha - 7
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 5
Ostertag: All the Rage - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 14
Schnittke: Requiem - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 24
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 25
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 12
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 13
Varèse: Arcana - 18
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 22
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 19


----------



## MagneticGhost

Just Looking back and there is an uncorrected clash.
PaulieGatto 461 got wiped out. So correct board after science is


Nominated
Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 1 "Winter Daydreams" - 2- MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 10
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 5
Barrios: La Catedral - 20
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 10
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 16
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 17
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 6
Joplin: Treemonisha - 7
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 5
Ostertag: All the Rage - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 14
Schnittke: Requiem - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 26
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 25
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 12
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 13
Varèse: Arcana - 18
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 22
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 19


----------



## Aecio

After Magnetic

Mompou/Barrios

Nominated
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio
Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 1 "Winter Daydreams" - 2- MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 10
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 5
Barrios: La Catedral - 21
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 10
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 16
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 17
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 6
Joplin: Treemonisha - 7
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 5
Ostertag: All the Rage - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 14
Schnittke: Requiem - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 26
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 25
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 12
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 13
Varèse: Arcana - 18
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 22
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 19


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico

Schnittke / Higdon

Nominated
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio
Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 1 "Winter Daydreams" - 2- MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 10
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 5
Barrios: La Catedral - 21
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 10
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 16
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 6
Joplin: Treemonisha - 7
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 5
Ostertag: All the Rage - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 14
Schnittke: Requiem - 16
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 26
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 25
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 12
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 13
Varèse: Arcana - 18
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 22
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 19


----------



## pluhagr

After Berghansson

Carter / Varese

Nominated
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio
Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 1 "Winter Daydreams" - 2- MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 10
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 5
Barrios: La Catedral - 21
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 16
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 6
Joplin: Treemonisha - 7
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 5
Ostertag: All the Rage - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 14
Schnittke: Requiem - 16
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 26
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 25
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 12
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 13
Varèse: Arcana - 19
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 22
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 19


----------



## pjang23

Schumann Barber

Nominated
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio
Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 1 "Winter Daydreams" - 2- MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 10
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 6
Barrios: La Catedral - 21
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 16
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 6
Joplin: Treemonisha - 7
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 5
Ostertag: All the Rage - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 14
Schnittke: Requiem - 16
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 28
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 25
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 12
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 13
Varèse: Arcana - 19
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 22
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 19


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Schumann Op 25 / Janacek

Nominated
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio
Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 1 "Winter Daydreams" - 2- MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 10
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 6
Barrios: La Catedral - 21
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 16
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 7
Joplin: Treemonisha - 7
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 5
Ostertag: All the Rage - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 14
Schnittke: Requiem - 16
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 30
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 25
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 12
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 13
Varèse: Arcana - 19
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 22
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 19


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Varese / Tchaikovsky

Nominated
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 10
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 6
Barrios: La Catedral - 21
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 16
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 7
Joplin: Treemonisha - 7
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 5
Ostertag: All the Rage - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 14
Schnittke: Requiem - 16
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 30
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 25
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 12
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 13
Tchaikovsky Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 3
Varèse: Arcana - 21
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 22
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 19


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Schumann Barber

Nominated
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 10
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 7
Barrios: La Catedral - 21
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 16
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 7
Joplin: Treemonisha - 7
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 5
Ostertag: All the Rage - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 14
Schnittke: Requiem - 16
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
*Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25 - 32*
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 25
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 12
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 13
Tchaikovsky Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 3
Varèse: Arcana - 21
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 22
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 19


----------



## MagneticGhost

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124: Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135. Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
1136. Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
1137. Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings
1138. Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Zimmerman / Shostakovich

Nominated
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 10
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 7
Barrios: La Catedral - 21
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 16
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 7
Joplin: Treemonisha - 7
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 5
Ostertag: All the Rage - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 14
Schnittke: Requiem - 16
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 26
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 12
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 13
Tchaikovsky Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 3
Varèse: Arcana - 21
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 22
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 21


----------



## ptr

After MagneticGhost

Weinberg / Shostakovich

*Nominated*
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 10
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 7
Barrios: La Catedral - 21
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 16
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 7
Joplin: Treemonisha - 7
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 5
Ostertag: All the Rage - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 14
Schnittke: Requiem - 16
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 27
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 12
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 13
Tchaikovsky Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 3
Varèse: Arcana - 21
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 24
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 21


----------



## Nereffid

after ptr:

Shostakovich / Weinberg

*Nominated*
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 10
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 7
Barrios: La Catedral - 21
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 16
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 7
Joplin: Treemonisha - 7
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 5
Ostertag: All the Rage - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 14
Schnittke: Requiem - 16
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 29
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 12
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 13
Tchaikovsky Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 3
Varèse: Arcana - 21
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 25
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 21


----------



## Orpheus

After Nereffid:

Shostakovich/Schein


Nominated
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 10
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 7
Barrios: La Catedral - 21
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 16
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 7
Joplin: Treemonisha - 7
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 5
Ostertag: All the Rage - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 15
Schnittke: Requiem - 16
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 31
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 12
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 13
Tchaikovsky Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 3
Varèse: Arcana - 21
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 25
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 21


----------



## pjang23

Barber Shostakovich

Nominated
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 10
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Barrios: La Catedral - 21
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 16
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 7
Joplin: Treemonisha - 7
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 5
Ostertag: All the Rage - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 15
Schnittke: Requiem - 16
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 7
*Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - 32*
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 12
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 13
Tchaikovsky Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 3
Varèse: Arcana - 21
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 25
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 21


----------



## pjang23

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124: Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135. Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
1136. Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
1137. Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings
1138. Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25
1139. Shostakovich: Symphony #14

Nominated
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 10
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Barrios: La Catedral - 21
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 16
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 7
Joplin: Treemonisha - 7
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 5
Ostertag: All the Rage - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 15
Schnittke: Requiem - 16
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 7
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 12
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 13
Tchaikovsky Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 3
Varèse: Arcana - 21
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 25
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 21


----------



## Aecio

Weinberg/Janacek

Nominated
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 10
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Barrios: La Catedral - 21
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 16
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 8
Joplin: Treemonisha - 7
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 5
Ostertag: All the Rage - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 15
Schnittke: Requiem - 16
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 7
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 12
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 13
Tchaikovsky Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 3
Varèse: Arcana - 21
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 27
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 21


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Haydn / Janacek 

Nominated
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 10
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Barrios: La Catedral - 21
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 16
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 9
Joplin: Treemonisha - 7
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 5
Ostertag: All the Rage - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 15
Schnittke: Requiem - 16
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 7
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 12
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 13
Tchaikovsky Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 3
Varèse: Arcana - 21
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 27
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 21


----------



## Mika

after science:

Weinberg / Varese

Nominated
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 10
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Barrios: La Catedral - 21
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 16
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 9
Joplin: Treemonisha - 7
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 5
Ostertag: All the Rage - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 15
Schnittke: Requiem - 16
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 7
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 12
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 13
Tchaikovsky Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 3
*Varèse: Arcana - 22
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43 - 29*
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 21


----------



## Trout

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124: Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135. Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
1136. Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
1137. Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings
1138. Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25
1139. Shostakovich: Symphony #14
1140. Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43

After Mika:

Varese / Sweelinck

Nominated
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 10
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Barrios: La Catedral - 21
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 16
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 9
Joplin: Treemonisha - 7
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 5
Ostertag: All the Rage - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 15
Schnittke: Requiem - 16
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 7
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 12
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 14
Tchaikovsky Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 3
Varèse: Arcana - 24
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 21


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Varese / Zimmermann

Nominated
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 10
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Barrios: La Catedral - 21
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 9
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 16
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 9
Joplin: Treemonisha - 7
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 5
Ostertag: All the Rage - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 15
Schnittke: Requiem - 16
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 7
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 12
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 14
Tchaikovsky Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 3
Varèse: Arcana - 26
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 22


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Strauss / Gabrieli

Nominated
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 10
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Barrios: La Catedral - 21
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 10
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 16
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 9
Joplin: Treemonisha - 7
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 5
Ostertag: All the Rage - 19
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 15
Schnittke: Requiem - 16
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 7
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 14
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 14
Tchaikovsky Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 3
Varèse: Arcana - 26
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Ostertag / Gabrieli

Nominated
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 10
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Barrios: La Catedral - 21
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 11
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 16
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 9
Joplin: Treemonisha - 7
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 5
Ostertag: All the Rage - 21
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 15
Schnittke: Requiem - 16
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 16
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 7
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 14
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 14
Tchaikovsky Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 3
Varèse: Arcana - 26
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 22


----------



## ptr

After MagneticGhost

Schumann / Joplin

*Nominated*
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 10
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Barrios: La Catedral - 21
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 11
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 16
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 9
Joplin: Treemonisha - 8
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 5
Ostertag: All the Rage - 21
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 15
Schnittke: Requiem - 16
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 18
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 7
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 14
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 14
Tchaikovsky Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 3
Varèse: Arcana - 26
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 22


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Gibbons/Schein

*Nominated*
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 10
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Barrios: La Catedral - 21
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 11
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 18
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 9
Joplin: Treemonisha - 8
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 5
Ostertag: All the Rage - 21
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 16
Schnittke: Requiem - 16
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 18
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 7
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 14
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 14
Tchaikovsky Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 3
Varèse: Arcana - 26
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 22


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico

Higdon / Varese

Nominated
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 10
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Barrios: La Catedral - 21
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 11
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 18
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 9
Joplin: Treemonisha - 8
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 5
Ostertag: All the Rage - 21
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 16
Schnittke: Requiem - 16
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 18
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 7
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 14
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 14
Tchaikovsky Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 3
Varèse: Arcana - 27
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 22


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Varese / Sweelinck

Nominated
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 10
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Barrios: La Catedral - 21
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 11
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 18
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 9
Joplin: Treemonisha - 8
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 5
Ostertag: All the Rage - 21
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 16
Schnittke: Requiem - 16
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 18
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 7
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 14
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 15
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 3
*Varèse: Arcana - 29
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 22*


----------



## Trout

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124: Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135. Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
1136. Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
1137. Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings
1138. Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25
1139. Shostakovich: Symphony #14
1140. Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43
1141. Varèse: Arcana

Nominated
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 10
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Barrios: La Catedral - 21
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 11
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 18
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 9
Joplin: Treemonisha - 8
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 5
Ostertag: All the Rage - 21
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 16
Schnittke: Requiem - 16
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 18
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 7
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 14
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 15
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 3
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 22

Aecio, do you mind if the name of the Mompou work is changed to its allegedly more well-known one, _Cançons i Danses_?


----------



## science

after Trout:

Janacek / Carter 

Nominated
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 10
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Barrios: La Catedral - 21
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 13
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 11
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 18
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 11
Joplin: Treemonisha - 8
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 5
Ostertag: All the Rage - 21
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 16
Schnittke: Requiem - 16
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 18
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 7
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 14
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 15
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 3
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 22


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Zimmermann / Schnittke

Nominated
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 10
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Barrios: La Catedral - 21
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 13
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 11
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 18
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 11
Joplin: Treemonisha - 8
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 5
Ostertag: All the Rage - 21
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 16
Schnittke: Requiem - 17
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 18
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 7
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 14
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 15
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 3
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 24


----------



## pjang23

Barber Schubert

Nominated
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio
Schubert - Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 10
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 11
Barrios: La Catedral - 21
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 13
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 11
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 18
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 11
Joplin: Treemonisha - 8
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 5
Ostertag: All the Rage - 21
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 16
Schnittke: Requiem - 17
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 18
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 7
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 14
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 15
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 3
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 24


----------



## Mika

after pjang23:

Zimmerman Haydn

Nominated
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio
Schubert - Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 10
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 11
Barrios: La Catedral - 21
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 13
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 8
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 11
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 18
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 14
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 11
Joplin: Treemonisha - 8
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 5
Ostertag: All the Rage - 21
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 16
Schnittke: Requiem - 17
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 18
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 7
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 14
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 15
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 3
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 26


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Corigliano / Bach

Nominated
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio
Schubert - Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 11
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 11
Barrios: La Catedral - 21
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 13
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 10
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 11
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 18
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 14
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 11
Joplin: Treemonisha - 8
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 5
Ostertag: All the Rage - 21
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 16
Schnittke: Requiem - 17
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 18
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 7
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 14
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 15
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 3
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 26


----------



## Orpheus

After MagneticGhost:

Barrios/Purcell (nominated)

Nominated
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio
Schubert - Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 1 - pjang23
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 2

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 11
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 11
Barrios: La Catedral - 22
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 13
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 10
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 11
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 18
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 14
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 11
Joplin: Treemonisha - 8
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 5
Ostertag: All the Rage - 21
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 16
Schnittke: Requiem - 17
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 18
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 7
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 14
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 15
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 3
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 26


----------



## Nereffid

after Orpheus:

Janacek / Schumann

*Nominated*
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio
Schubert - Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 1 - pjang23
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 2

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 11
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 11
Barrios: La Catedral - 22
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 13
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 10
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 11
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 18
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 14
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 13
Joplin: Treemonisha - 8
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 5
Ostertag: All the Rage - 21
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 16
Schnittke: Requiem - 17
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 7
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 14
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 15
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 3
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 26


----------



## ptr

after Nereffid:

Lachenmann / Sweelinck

*Nominated*
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio
Schubert - Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 1 - pjang23
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 2

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 11
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 11
Barrios: La Catedral - 22
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 13
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 10
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 11
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 18
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 14
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 13
Joplin: Treemonisha - 8
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 5
Ostertag: All the Rage - 21
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 16
Schnittke: Requiem - 17
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 7
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 14
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 3
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 26


----------



## MagneticGhost

To whoever this concerns.

Just looking at the opening lists and Vaughan Williams Sinfinia Antarctica (No. 7) isn't there.
I'm sure I saw it in an earlier summary. Did I dream this? Has it been left off by accident or has it really not been nominated yet?


----------



## ptr

MagneticGhost said:


> Just looking at the opening lists and Vaughan Williams Sinfinia Antarctica (No. 7) isn't there.
> I'm sure I saw it in an earlier summary. Did I dream this? Has it been left off by accident or has it really not been nominated yet?


I'm very concerned, and have no memory of seeing it listed... 

Will You or I nominate it?

/ptr


----------



## Aecio

Strauss/Sculthorpe

After Ptr

Nominated
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio
Schubert - Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 1 - pjang23
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 2

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 11
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 11
Barrios: La Catedral - 22
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 13
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 10
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 11
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 18
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 14
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 13
Joplin: Treemonisha - 8
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 5
Ostertag: All the Rage - 21
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 16
Schnittke: Requiem - 17
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 16
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 3
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 26

Concerning VW antarctica I also saw it listed, I´m very sure because I had hesitated nominating it myself and finally somebody else did it


----------



## science

I have no record of VW Antarctica being recommended. It was recommended on the other project, if you've seen that perhaps you're remembering it from there?


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Purcell / Schubert (seconded both)

Nominated
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 11
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 11
Barrios: La Catedral - 22
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 13
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 10
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 11
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 18
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 14
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 13
Joplin: Treemonisha - 8
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 5
Ostertag: All the Rage - 21
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 4
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 16
Schnittke: Requiem - 17
Schubert - Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 2
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 16
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 3
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 26


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Barber

Nominated
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 11
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 12
Barrios: La Catedral - 22
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 13
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 10
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 11
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 18
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 14
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 13
Joplin: Treemonisha - 8
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 5
Ostertag: All the Rage - 21
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 4
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 16
Schnittke: Requiem - 17
Schubert - Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 4
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 16
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 3
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 26


----------



## Trout

Nope, the Antarctic Symphony is not on the list.

After pjang23:

Sweelinck / Gibbons

Nominated
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 11
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 12
Barrios: La Catedral - 22
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 13
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 10
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 11
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 19
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 14
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 13
Joplin: Treemonisha - 8
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 5
Ostertag: All the Rage - 21
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 4
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 16
Schnittke: Requiem - 17
Schubert - Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 4
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 16
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 3
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 26


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Zimmermann / Purcell

Nominated
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 11
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 12
Barrios: La Catedral - 22
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 13
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 10
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 11
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 19
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 14
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 13
Joplin: Treemonisha - 8
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 5
Ostertag: All the Rage - 21
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 5
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 16
Schnittke: Requiem - 17
Schubert - Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 4
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 16
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 3
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 28


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Strauss / Gabrieli

Nominated
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 11
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 12
Barrios: La Catedral - 22
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 13
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 10
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 12
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 19
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 14
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 13
Joplin: Treemonisha - 8
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 5
Ostertag: All the Rage - 21
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 5
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 16
Schnittke: Requiem - 17
Schubert - Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 4
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 18
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 3
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 28


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Higdon / Zimmermann

Nominated
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 11
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 12
Barrios: La Catedral - 22
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 13
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 10
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 12
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 19
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 14
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 13
Joplin: Treemonisha - 8
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 5
Ostertag: All the Rage - 21
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 5
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 16
Schnittke: Requiem - 17
Schubert - Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 4
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 18
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 3
*Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 29*


----------



## pluhagr

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124: Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135. Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
1136. Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
1137. Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings
1138. Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25
1139. Shostakovich: Symphony #14
1140. Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43
1141. Varèse: Arcana
1142. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten 

After Mika:

Carter / Muhly

Nominated
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 11
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 12
Barrios: La Catedral - 22
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 15
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 10
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 12
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 19
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 14
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 13
Joplin: Treemonisha - 8
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 6
Ostertag: All the Rage - 21
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 5
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 16
Schnittke: Requiem - 17
Schubert - Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 4
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 18
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 3


----------



## ptr

After pluhagr:

Vaughan Williams / Carter

*Nominated*
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No 7) - 2 - ptr

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 11
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 12
Barrios: La Catedral - 22
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 16
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 10
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 12
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 19
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 14
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 13
Joplin: Treemonisha - 8
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 6
Ostertag: All the Rage - 21
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 5
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 16
Schnittke: Requiem - 17
Schubert - Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 4
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 18
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

I was going to do it if you didn't. 
I must have been looking at that other list else I would have nominated it ages back.


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Vaughan Williams / Purcell

*Nominated*
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 11
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 12
Barrios: La Catedral - 22
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 16
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 10
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 12
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 19
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 14
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 13
Joplin: Treemonisha - 8
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 6
Ostertag: All the Rage - 21
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 6
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 16
Schnittke: Requiem - 17
Schubert - Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 4
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 18
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 3
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No 7) - 4


----------



## Aecio

After Magnetic Ghost

Vaughan Williams / Haydn

*Nominated*
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 11
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 12
Barrios: La Catedral - 22
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 16
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 10
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 12
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 19
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 15
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 13
Joplin: Treemonisha - 8
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 6
Ostertag: All the Rage - 21
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 6
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 16
Schnittke: Requiem - 17
Schubert - Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 4
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 18
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 3
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No 7) - 6


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico

Higdon / Schnittke

Nominated
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 11
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 12
Barrios: La Catedral - 22
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 16
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 10
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 12
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 19
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 15
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 24
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 13
Joplin: Treemonisha - 8
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 6
Ostertag: All the Rage - 21
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 6
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 16
Schnittke: Requiem - 18
Schubert - Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 4
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 18
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 3
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 6


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Bach

Nominated
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 12
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 12
Barrios: La Catedral - 22
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 16
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 10
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 12
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 19
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 15
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 24
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 13
Joplin: Treemonisha - 8
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 6
Ostertag: All the Rage - 21
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 6
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 16
Schnittke: Requiem - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 18
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 3
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Higdon / Sweelinck

Nominated
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 12
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 12
Barrios: La Catedral - 22
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 16
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 10
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 12
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 19
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 15
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 26
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 13
Joplin: Treemonisha - 8
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 6
Ostertag: All the Rage - 21
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 6
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 16
Schnittke: Requiem - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 18
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 3
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 6


----------



## science

after PG:

Janacek / Haydn

Nominated
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 12
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 12
Barrios: La Catedral - 22
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 16
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 10
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 12
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 19
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 26
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 15
Joplin: Treemonisha - 8
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 6
Ostertag: All the Rage - 21
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 6
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 16
Schnittke: Requiem - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 18
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 3
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 6


----------



## Trout

After science:

Respighi / Sweelinck

Nominated
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 12
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 12
Barrios: La Catedral - 22
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 16
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 10
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 12
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 19
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 26
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 15
Joplin: Treemonisha - 8
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 6
Ostertag: All the Rage - 21
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 6
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 16
Schnittke: Requiem - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 18
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 3
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 6


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Higdon / Joplin

Nominated
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 12
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 12
Barrios: La Catedral - 22
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 16
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 10
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 12
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 19
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 28
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 15
Joplin: Treemonisha - 9
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 6
Ostertag: All the Rage - 21
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 6
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 16
Schnittke: Requiem - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 18
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 3
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 6


----------



## Orpheus

After Mika:

Purcell/Gibbons

Nominated
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 12
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 12
Barrios: La Catedral - 22
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 16
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 10
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 12
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 20
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 28
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 15
Joplin: Treemonisha - 9
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 6
Ostertag: All the Rage - 21
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 8
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 16
Schnittke: Requiem - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 18
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 3
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 6


----------



## Nereffid

after Orpheus:

Bach / Schein

*Nominated*
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 14
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 12
Barrios: La Catedral - 22
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 16
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 10
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 12
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 20
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 28
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 15
Joplin: Treemonisha - 9
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 6
Ostertag: All the Rage - 21
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 8
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schnittke: Requiem - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 18
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 3
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Nereffid

Schnittke / Higdon

*Nominated*
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 14
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 12
Barrios: La Catedral - 22
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 16
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 10
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 12
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 20
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
*Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra - 29*
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 15
Joplin: Treemonisha - 9
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 6
Ostertag: All the Rage - 21
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 8
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schnittke: Requiem - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 18
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 3
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 6


----------



## ptr

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124: Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135. Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
1136. Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
1137. Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings
1138. Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25
1139. Shostakovich: Symphony #14
1140. Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43
1141. Varèse: Arcana
1142. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten 
1143: Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra

*After MagneticGhost*

Vaughan Williams / Ostertag

*Nominated*
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 14
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 12
Barrios: La Catedral - 22
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 16
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 10
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 12
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 20
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 15
Joplin: Treemonisha - 9
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 6
Ostertag: All the Rage - 22
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 8
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schnittke: Requiem - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 18
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 3
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 8


----------



## pluhagr

After Ptr
Carter / VW Symphony 7

Nominated
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 14
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 12
Barrios: La Catedral - 22
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 18
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 10
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 12
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 20
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 15
Joplin: Treemonisha - 9
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 6
Ostertag: All the Rage - 22
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 8
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schnittke: Requiem - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 18
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 3
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 9


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Barber

Nominated
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 14
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 13
Barrios: La Catedral - 22
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 18
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 10
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 12
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 20
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 15
Joplin: Treemonisha - 9
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 6
Ostertag: All the Rage - 22
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 8
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schnittke: Requiem - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 8
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 18
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 3
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Barrios / Boulez: Piano Sonata #2

Nominated
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 1 - PaulieGatto
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 14
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 13
Barrios: La Catedral - 24
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 18
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 10
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 12
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 20
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 15
Joplin: Treemonisha - 9
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 6
Ostertag: All the Rage - 22
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 8
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schnittke: Requiem - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 8
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 18
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 3
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 9


----------



## science

after PG:

Janacek / Boulez

Nominated
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 14
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 13
Barrios: La Catedral - 24
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 2
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 18
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 10
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 12
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 20
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 17
Joplin: Treemonisha - 9
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 6
Ostertag: All the Rage - 22
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 8
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schnittke: Requiem - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 8
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 18
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 3
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 9


----------



## Trout

After science:

Adams / Sweelinck

Nominated
Adams: Harmonium - 2 - Trout
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 14
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 13
Barrios: La Catedral - 24
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 2
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 18
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 10
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 12
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 20
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 17
Joplin: Treemonisha - 9
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 6
Ostertag: All the Rage - 22
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 8
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schnittke: Requiem - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 8
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 18
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 3
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Adams / Gabrieli

Nominated
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Adams: Harmonium - 4
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 14
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 13
Barrios: La Catedral - 24
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 2
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 18
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 10
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 13
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 20
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 17
Joplin: Treemonisha - 9
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 6
Ostertag: All the Rage - 22
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 8
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schnittke: Requiem - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 8
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 18
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 3
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 9


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls:

Ostertag / Corigliano

Nominated
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Adams: Harmonium - 4
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 14
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 13
Barrios: La Catedral - 24
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 2
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 18
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 13
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 20
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 17
Joplin: Treemonisha - 9
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 6
Ostertag: All the Rage - 24
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 8
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schnittke: Requiem - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 8
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 18
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 3
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 9


----------



## Nereffid

after Mika:

Barrios / Janacek

*Nominated*
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*
Adams: Harmonium - 4
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 14
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 13
Barrios: La Catedral - 26
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 2
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 18
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 11
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 13
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 20
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 18
Joplin: Treemonisha - 9
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 6
Ostertag: All the Rage - 24
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 8
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schnittke: Requiem - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 8
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 18
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 3
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 9


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Nereffid

Vaughan Williams / Corigliano

*Nominated*
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*
Adams: Harmonium - 4
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 14
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 13
Barrios: La Catedral - 26
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 2
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 18
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 13
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 20
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 18
Joplin: Treemonisha - 9
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 6
Ostertag: All the Rage - 24
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 8
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schnittke: Requiem - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 8
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 18
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 3
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

Come on peeps. This is a great piece. Symphony starts about 1.20 in.
A life without a little bit of Tchaikovsky would be un peu terne.


----------



## Aecio

Liszt/Tchaikovsky

Nominated
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Adams: Harmonium - 4
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 14
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 13
Barrios: La Catedral - 26
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 2
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 18
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 13
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 20
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 18
Joplin: Treemonisha - 9
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 12
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 6
Ostertag: All the Rage - 24
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 8
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schnittke: Requiem - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 8
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 18
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 4
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 11


----------



## pjang23

Barber Schubert

Nominated
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Adams: Harmonium - 4
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 14
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 15
Barrios: La Catedral - 26
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 2
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 18
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 13
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 20
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 18
Joplin: Treemonisha - 9
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 12
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 6
Ostertag: All the Rage - 24
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 8
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schnittke: Requiem - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 9
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 18
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 4
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 11


----------



## Orpheus

After Pjang23

Barrios/Adams

Nominated
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Adams: Harmonium - 5
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 14
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 15
Barrios: La Catedral - 28
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 2
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 18
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 13
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 20
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 18
Joplin: Treemonisha - 9
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 12
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 6
Ostertag: All the Rage - 24
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 8
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schnittke: Requiem - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 9
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 18
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 4
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After Orpheus:

Adams / R. Strauss

Nominated
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Adams: Harmonium - 7
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 14
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 15
Barrios: La Catedral - 28
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 2
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 18
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 13
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 20
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 18
Joplin: Treemonisha - 9
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 12
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 6
Ostertag: All the Rage - 24
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 8
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schnittke: Requiem - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 9
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 19
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 4
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Barrios / Schnittke

Nominated
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Adams: Harmonium - 7
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 14
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 15
Barrios: La Catedral - 30
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 2
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 18
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 13
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 20
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 18
Joplin: Treemonisha - 9
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 12
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 6
Ostertag: All the Rage - 24
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 8
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schnittke: Requiem - 21
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 9
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 19
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 4
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Tchaikovsky / Barrios

Nominated
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Adams: Harmonium - 7
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 14
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 15
*Barrios: La Catedral - 31*
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 2
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 18
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 13
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 20
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 18
Joplin: Treemonisha - 9
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 12
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 6
Ostertag: All the Rage - 24
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 8
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schnittke: Requiem - 21
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 9
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 19
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 6
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 11


----------



## Trout

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124. Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135. Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
1136. Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
1137. Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings
1138. Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25
1139. Shostakovich: Symphony #14
1140. Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43
1141. Varèse: Arcana
1142. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten 
1143. Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra
1144. Barrios: La Catedral

After MagneticGhost:

Adams / Gibbons

Nominated
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Adams: Harmonium - 9
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 14
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 18
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 13
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 21
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 18
Joplin: Treemonisha - 9
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 12
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 6
Ostertag: All the Rage - 24
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 8
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schnittke: Requiem - 21
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 9
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 19
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 6
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 11


----------



## Mika

after Trout:

Ostertag Joplin

Nominated
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Adams: Harmonium - 9
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 14
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 18
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 13
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 21
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 18
Joplin: Treemonisha - 10
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 12
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 6
Ostertag: All the Rage - 26
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 8
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schnittke: Requiem - 21
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 9
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 19
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 6
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 11


----------



## ptr

after Mika:

Vaughan Williams / Schubert

Nominated
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Adams: Harmonium - 9
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 14
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 18
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 13
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 21
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 18
Joplin: Treemonisha - 10
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 12
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 6
Ostertag: All the Rage - 26
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 8
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schnittke: Requiem - 21
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 10
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 19
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 6
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 13


----------



## Nereffid

after ptr:

Ostertag / Adams

*Nominated*
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*
Adams: Harmonium - 10
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 14
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 18
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 13
*Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 21*
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 18
Joplin: Treemonisha - 10
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 12
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 6
*Ostertag: All the Rage - 28*
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 8
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
*Schnittke: Requiem - 21*
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 10
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 19
*Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 21*
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 6
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 13


----------



## Nereffid

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124. Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135. Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
1136. Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
1137. Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings
1138. Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25
1139. Shostakovich: Symphony #14
1140. Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43
1141. Varèse: Arcana
1142. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
1143. Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra
1144. Barrios: La Catedral
1145. Ostertag: All the Rage

New board:

*Nominated*
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*
Adams: Harmonium - 10
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 14
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 18
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 13
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 21
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 18
Joplin: Treemonisha - 10
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 12
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 6
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 8
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schnittke: Requiem - 21
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 10
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 19
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 6
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 13


----------



## Orpheus

After Nereffid:

Shostakovich/Scriabin (both nominated)

Nominated
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 2 - Trout
Shostakovich: String quartet no 13 in B flat minor - 2 
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 7, Op. 64 "White Mass" - 1

Seconded
Adams: Harmonium - 10
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 14
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 18
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 13
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 21
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 18
Joplin: Treemonisha - 10
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 12
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 6
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 8
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schnittke: Requiem - 21
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 10
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 19
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 6
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 13


----------



## science

after Orpheus: 

Joplin / Scriabin

Nominated
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 2 - Trout
Shostakovich: String quartet no 13 in B flat minor - 2 

Seconded
Adams: Harmonium - 10
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 14
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 18
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 13
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 21
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 18
Joplin: Treemonisha - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 12
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 6
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 8
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schnittke: Requiem - 21
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 10
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 2
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 19
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 6
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Science

Vaughan Williams / Shostakovich (seconded)

Nominated
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 2 - Aecio
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 2 - Trout


Seconded
Adams: Harmonium - 10
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 14
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 18
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 13
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 21
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 18
Joplin: Treemonisha - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 12
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 6
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 8
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schnittke: Requiem - 21
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 10
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 2
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
Shostakovich: String quartet no 13 in B flat minor - 3
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 19
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 6
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Magnetic Ghost:

Gibbons / Mompou (seconded)

Nominated
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 2 - Trout


Seconded
Adams: Harmonium - 10
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 14
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata # 2 - 2
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 18
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 13
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 21
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 18
Joplin: Treemonisha - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 12
Mompou: Songs and dances for piano - 3
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 6
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 8
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schnittke: Requiem - 21
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 10
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 2
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
Shostakovich: String quartet no 13 in B flat minor - 3
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 19
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 6
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 15

Also were we going to change the Mompou piece name to "Cançons i Danses"? And I noticed the Boulez piece was written off by accident I think after the enshrinement of the piece next to it, so adding it back in there.


----------



## Trout

PaulieGatto said:


> Also were we going to change the Mompou piece name to "Cançons i Danses"? And I noticed the Boulez piece was written off by accident I think after the enshrinement of the piece next to it, so adding it back in there.


I suggested this a while back, but I do not think anyone responded, so I will just change its name below unless anyone objects. Also I am adding the 2 points to Gibbons that your vote indicates, but were not added.

After PaulieGatto:

Adams / Gibbons

Nominated
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Adams: Harmonium - 12
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 14
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata # 2 - 2
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 18
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 13
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 24
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 18
Joplin: Treemonisha - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 12
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 6
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 8
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schnittke: Requiem - 21
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 10
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 2
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
Shostakovich: String quartet no 13 in B flat minor - 3
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 19
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 6
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 15


----------



## pjang23

JC Bach Schubert

Nominated
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Adams: Harmonium - 12
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 16
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata # 2 - 2
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 18
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 13
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 24
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 18
Joplin: Treemonisha - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 12
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 6
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 8
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schnittke: Requiem - 21
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 11
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 2
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
Shostakovich: String quartet no 13 in B flat minor - 3
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 19
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 6
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 15


----------



## Aecio

Gibbons/Purcell

Nominated
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Adams: Harmonium - 12
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 16
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata # 2 - 2
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 18
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 13
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 26
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 18
Joplin: Treemonisha - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 12
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 6
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 9
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schnittke: Requiem - 21
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 11
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 2
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
Shostakovich: String quartet no 13 in B flat minor - 3
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 19
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 6
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 15


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Gibbons Muhly

Nominated
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Adams: Harmonium - 12
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 16
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata # 2 - 2
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 18
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 13
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 28
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 18
Joplin: Treemonisha - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 12
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 7
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 9
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schnittke: Requiem - 21
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 11
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 2
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
Shostakovich: String quartet no 13 in B flat minor - 3
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 19
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 6
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 15


----------



## Aecio

I nominated the Mompou work in english since the most popular version of it is the one by Alicia de Larrocha and it is written as Songs and dances but if you prefer to write it in catalan as cançons i danses it´s ok for me.


----------



## science

Aecio said:


> I nominated the Mompou work in english since the most popular version of it is the one by Alicia de Larrocha and it is written as Songs and dances but if you prefer to write it in catalan as cançons i danses it´s ok for me.


I'd looked it up on Arkivmusic but I didn't find that one. Thanks for mentioning it!


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Adams / Gabrieli

Nominated
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Adams: Harmonium - 14
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 16
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata # 2 - 2
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 18
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 14
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts - 28
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 18
Joplin: Treemonisha - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 12
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 7
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 9
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schnittke: Requiem - 21
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 11
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 2
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
Shostakovich: String quartet no 13 in B flat minor - 3
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 19
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 6
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 15


----------



## Mika

Gibbons has made it. Someone with keyboard, please do the needfull


----------



## pjang23

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124. Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135. Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
1136. Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
1137. Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings
1138. Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25
1139. Shostakovich: Symphony #14
1140. Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43
1141. Varèse: Arcana
1142. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
1143. Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra
1144. Barrios: La Catedral
1145. Ostertag: All the Rage
1146. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts

Nominated
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Adams: Harmonium - 14
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 16
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata # 2 - 2
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 18
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 14
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 18
Joplin: Treemonisha - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 12
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 7
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 9
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schnittke: Requiem - 21
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 11
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 2
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
Shostakovich: String quartet no 13 in B flat minor - 3
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 19
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 6
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 15


----------



## ptr

after pjang23

Shostakovich / Vaughan Williams

Nominated
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Adams: Harmonium - 14
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 16
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata # 2 - 2
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 18
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 14
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 18
Joplin: Treemonisha - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 12
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 7
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 9
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schnittke: Requiem - 21
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 11
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 2
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
Shostakovich: String quartet no 13 in B flat minor - 5
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 19
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 6
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

after ptr

Vaughan Williams / Purcell

Nominated
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Adams: Harmonium - 14
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 16
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata # 2 - 2
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 18
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 14
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 18
Joplin: Treemonisha - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 12
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 7
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 10
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schnittke: Requiem - 21
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 11
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 2
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
Shostakovich: String quartet no 13 in B flat minor - 5
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 19
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 6
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 18


----------



## Orpheus

After MagneticGhost:

Scriabin/Adams

Nominated
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Adams: Harmonium - 15
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 16
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata # 2 - 2
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 18
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 14
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 18
Joplin: Treemonisha - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 12
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 7
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 10
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schnittke: Requiem - 21
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 11
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 4
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
Shostakovich: String quartet no 13 in B flat minor - 5
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 19
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 6
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 18


----------



## pjang23

Barber Hummel

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Adams: Harmonium - 15
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 16
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata # 2 - 2
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 18
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 14
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 18
Joplin: Treemonisha - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 12
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 7
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 10
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schnittke: Requiem - 21
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 11
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 4
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
Shostakovich: String quartet no 13 in B flat minor - 5
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 19
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 6
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Schnittke / Gabrieli

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Adams: Harmonium - 15
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 16
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata # 2 - 2
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 18
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 15
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 18
Joplin: Treemonisha - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 12
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 7
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 10
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schnittke: Requiem - 23
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 11
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 4
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
Shostakovich: String quartet no 13 in B flat minor - 5
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 19
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 6
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Adams / R. Strauss
Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Adams: Harmonium - 17
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 16
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata # 2 - 2
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 18
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 15
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 18
Joplin: Treemonisha - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 12
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 7
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 10
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schnittke: Requiem - 23
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 11
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 4
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
Shostakovich: String quartet no 13 in B flat minor - 5
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 20
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 6
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 18


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Honegger / Adams

Nominated
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 2 - Trout
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Adams: Harmonium - 18
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 16
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata # 2 - 2
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 18
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 15
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 18
Joplin: Treemonisha - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 12
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 7
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 10
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schnittke: Requiem - 23
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 11
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 4
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
Shostakovich: String quartet no 13 in B flat minor - 5
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 20
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 6
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 18


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Schnittke / Mozart: Piano Concerto #22*in E flat major,*K. 482 (nominated)

Nominated
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 2 - Trout
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22*in E flat major,*K. 482 - 1 - Mika
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Adams: Harmonium - 18
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 16
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata # 2 - 2
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 18
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 15
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 18
Joplin: Treemonisha - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 12
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 7
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 10
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schnittke: Requiem - 25
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 11
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 4
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
Shostakovich: String quartet no 13 in B flat minor - 5
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 20
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 6
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 18


----------



## science

after Orpheus:

Janacek / Scriabin 

Nominated
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Adams: Harmonium - 15
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 16
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata # 2 - 2
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 18
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 14
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 20
Joplin: Treemonisha - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 12
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 7
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 10
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schnittke: Requiem - 21
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 11
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 5
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
Shostakovich: String quartet no 13 in B flat minor - 5
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 19
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 6
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 18


----------



## Nereffid

after Mika, and adding science's votes which seem to be wildly out of sequence:

Liszt / Barber

*Nominated*
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 2 - Trout
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22*in E flat major,*K. 482 - 1 - Mika
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*
Adams: Harmonium - 18
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 16
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 18
Boulez: Piano Sonata # 2 - 2
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 18
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 15
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 20
Joplin: Treemonisha - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 7
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 10
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schnittke: Requiem - 25
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 11
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 5
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
Shostakovich: String quartet no 13 in B flat minor - 5
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 20
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 6
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 18


----------



## ptr

After Nereffid:

Vaughan Williams / Respighi (Seconded)

*Nominated*
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 2 - Trout
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22*in E flat major,*K. 482 - 1 - Mika

*Seconded*
Adams: Harmonium - 18
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 16
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 18
Boulez: Piano Sonata # 2 - 2
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 18
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 15
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 20
Joplin: Treemonisha - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 7
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 10
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 3
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schnittke: Requiem - 25
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 11
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 5
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
Shostakovich: String quartet no 13 in B flat minor - 5
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 20
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 6
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Vaughan Williams / Schnittke

*Nominated*
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 2 - Trout
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22*in E flat major,*K. 482 - 1 - Mika

*Seconded*
Adams: Harmonium - 18
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 16
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 18
Boulez: Piano Sonata # 2 - 2
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 18
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 15
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Janacek: In the Mists - 20
Joplin: Treemonisha - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 7
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 10
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 3
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schnittke: Requiem - 26
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 11
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 5
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
Shostakovich: String quartet no 13 in B flat minor - 5
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 20
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 6
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 22


----------



## Orpheus

After Magneticghost:

Honnegger(seconded)/Adams

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22*in E flat major,*K. 482 - 1 - Mika

Seconded
Adams: Harmonium - 20
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 16
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 18
Boulez: Piano Sonata # 2 - 2
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 18
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 15
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 3
Janacek: In the Mists - 20
Joplin: Treemonisha - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 7
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 10
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 3
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schnittke: Requiem - 26
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 11
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 5
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
Shostakovich: String quartet no 13 in B flat minor - 5
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 20
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 6
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 22


----------



## Aecio

After Orpheus

Strauss/Honegger

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22*in E flat major,*K. 482 - 1 - Mika

Seconded
Adams: Harmonium - 20
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 16
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 18
Boulez: Piano Sonata # 2 - 2
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 18
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 15
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 4
Janacek: In the Mists - 20
Joplin: Treemonisha - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 7
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 10
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 3
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schnittke: Requiem - 26
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 11
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 5
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
Shostakovich: String quartet no 13 in B flat minor - 5
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 22
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 6
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 22


----------



## pjang23

Barber Honegger

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E flat major, K. 482 - 1 - Mika

Seconded
Adams: Harmonium - 20
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 16
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 20
Boulez: Piano Sonata # 2 - 2
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 18
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 15
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 5
Janacek: In the Mists - 20
Joplin: Treemonisha - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 7
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 10
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 3
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schnittke: Requiem - 26
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 11
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 5
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
Shostakovich: String quartet no 13 in B flat minor - 5
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 22
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 6
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 22


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Respighi / Sweelinck

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E flat major, K. 482 - 1 - Mika

Seconded
Adams: Harmonium - 20
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 16
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 20
Boulez: Piano Sonata # 2 - 2
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 18
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 15
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 5
Janacek: In the Mists - 20
Joplin: Treemonisha - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 7
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 10
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 5
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schnittke: Requiem - 26
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 11
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 5
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
Shostakovich: String quartet no 13 in B flat minor - 5
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 22
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 6
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 22


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart / Adams

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Adams: Harmonium - 21
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 16
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 20
Boulez: Piano Sonata # 2 - 2
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 18
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 15
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 5
Janacek: In the Mists - 20
Joplin: Treemonisha - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E flat major, K. 482 - 3
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 7
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 10
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 5
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schnittke: Requiem - 26
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 11
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 5
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
Shostakovich: String quartet no 13 in B flat minor - 5
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 22
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 6
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 22


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Schnittke / Muhly

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Adams: Harmonium - 21
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 16
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 20
Boulez: Piano Sonata # 2 - 2
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 18
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 15
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 5
Janacek: In the Mists - 20
Joplin: Treemonisha - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E flat major, K. 482 - 3
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 8
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 10
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 5
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schnittke: Requiem - 28
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 11
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 5
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
Shostakovich: String quartet no 13 in B flat minor - 5
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 22
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 6
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 22


----------



## Mika

After PG:

Janacek / Schnittke

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Adams: Harmonium - 21
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 16
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 20
Boulez: Piano Sonata # 2 - 2
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 18
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 15
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 5
Janacek: In the Mists - 22
Joplin: Treemonisha - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E flat major, K. 482 - 3
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 8
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 10
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 5
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
*Schnittke: Requiem - 29*
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 11
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 5
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
Shostakovich: String quartet no 13 in B flat minor - 5
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 22
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 6
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 22


----------



## Trout

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124. Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135. Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
1136. Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
1137. Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings
1138. Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25
1139. Shostakovich: Symphony #14
1140. Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43
1141. Varèse: Arcana
1142. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
1143. Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra
1144. Barrios: La Catedral
1145. Ostertag: All the Rage
1146. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
1147. Schnittke: Requiem

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Adams: Harmonium - 21
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 16
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 20
Boulez: Piano Sonata # 2 - 2
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 18
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 15
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 5
Janacek: In the Mists - 22
Joplin: Treemonisha - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E flat major, K. 482 - 3
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 8
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 10
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 5
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 11
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 5
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
Shostakovich: String quartet no 13 in B flat minor - 5
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 22
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 6
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 22


----------



## ptr

after Trout's summation:

Shostakovich / Respighi

*Nominated*
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Adams: Harmonium - 21
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 16
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 20
Boulez: Piano Sonata # 2 - 2
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 18
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 15
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 5
Janacek: In the Mists - 22
Joplin: Treemonisha - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E flat major, K. 482 - 3
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 8
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 10
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 6
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 11
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 5
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
Shostakovich: String quartet no 13 in B flat minor - 7
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 22
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 6
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

after ptr

Vaughan Williams / Purcell

*Nominated*
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Adams: Harmonium - 21
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 16
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 20
Boulez: Piano Sonata # 2 - 2
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 18
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 15
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 5
Janacek: In the Mists - 22
Joplin: Treemonisha - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E flat major, K. 482 - 3
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 8
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 11
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 6
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 11
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 5
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
Shostakovich: String quartet no 13 in B flat minor - 7
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 22
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 6
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 24


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Vaughan Williams / Mozart

*Nominated*
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Adams: Harmonium - 21
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 16
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 20
Boulez: Piano Sonata # 2 - 2
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 18
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 15
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 5
Janacek: In the Mists - 22
Joplin: Treemonisha - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E flat major, K. 482 - 4
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 8
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 11
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 6
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 11
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 5
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
Shostakovich: String quartet no 13 in B flat minor - 7
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 22
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 6
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 26


----------



## Orpheus

After Aecio:

Vaughan Williams/Scriabin

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Adams: Harmonium - 21
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 16
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 20
Boulez: Piano Sonata # 2 - 2
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 18
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 15
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 5
Janacek: In the Mists - 22
Joplin: Treemonisha - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E flat major, K. 482 - 4
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 8
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 11
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 6
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 11
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 6
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
Shostakovich: String quartet no 13 in B flat minor - 7
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 22
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 6
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 28


----------



## Trout

After Orpheus:

Honegger / Respighi

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Adams: Harmonium - 21
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 16
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 20
Boulez: Piano Sonata # 2 - 2
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 18
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 15
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 7
Janacek: In the Mists - 22
Joplin: Treemonisha - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E flat major, K. 482 - 4
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 8
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 11
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 7
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 11
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 6
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
Shostakovich: String quartet no 13 in B flat minor - 7
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 22
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 6
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 28


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Barber

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Adams: Harmonium - 21
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 16
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 21
Boulez: Piano Sonata # 2 - 2
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 18
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 15
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 7
Janacek: In the Mists - 22
Joplin: Treemonisha - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E flat major, K. 482 - 4
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 8
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 11
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 7
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 6
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
Shostakovich: String quartet no 13 in B flat minor - 7
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 22
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 6
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 28


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Mozart / Adams

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Adams: Harmonium - 22
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 16
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 21
Boulez: Piano Sonata # 2 - 2
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 18
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 15
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 7
Janacek: In the Mists - 22
Joplin: Treemonisha - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E flat major, K. 482 - 6
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 8
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 11
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 7
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 6
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 8
Shostakovich: String quartet no 13 in B flat minor - 7
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 22
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 6
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 28


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Sculthorpe / Vaughan Williams

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
*Adams: Harmonium - 22*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 16
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 21
Boulez: Piano Sonata # 2 - 2
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 18
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 15
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 7
*Janacek: In the Mists - 22*
Joplin: Treemonisha - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E flat major, K. 482 - 6
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 8
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 11
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 7
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 6
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String quartet no 13 in B flat minor - 7
*R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 22*
*Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 22*
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 6
*Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7) - 29*


----------



## PaulieGatto

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124. Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135. Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
1136. Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
1137. Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings
1138. Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25
1139. Shostakovich: Symphony #14
1140. Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43
1141. Varèse: Arcana
1142. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
1143. Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra
1144. Barrios: La Catedral
1145. Ostertag: All the Rage
1146. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
1147. Schnittke: Requiem
1148. Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7)

*Nominated*
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Adams: Harmonium - 22
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 16
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 21
Boulez: Piano Sonata # 2 - 2
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 18
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 15
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 7
Janacek: In the Mists - 22
Joplin: Treemonisha - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E flat major, K. 482 - 6
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 8
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 11
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 7
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 6
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String quartet no 13 in B flat minor - 7
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 22
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 6


----------



## Nereffid

after PaulieGatto:

Sweelinck / Adams

*Nominated*
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Adams: Harmonium - 23
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 16
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 21
Boulez: Piano Sonata # 2 - 2
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 18
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 15
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 7
Janacek: In the Mists - 22
Joplin: Treemonisha - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E flat major, K. 482 - 6
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 8
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 11
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 7
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 6
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String quartet no 13 in B flat minor - 7
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 22
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 24
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 6


----------



## Mika

after Nereffid:

Tchaikovsky / Adams

*Nominated*
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Adams: Harmonium - 24
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 16
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 21
Boulez: Piano Sonata # 2 - 2
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 18
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 15
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 7
Janacek: In the Mists - 22
Joplin: Treemonisha - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E flat major, K. 482 - 6
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 8
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 11
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 7
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 6
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String quartet no 13 in B flat minor - 7
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 22
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 24
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Purcell / Bach

*Nominated*
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Adams: Harmonium - 24
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 17
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 21
Boulez: Piano Sonata # 2 - 2
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 18
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 15
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 7
Janacek: In the Mists - 22
Joplin: Treemonisha - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E flat major, K. 482 - 6
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 8
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 13
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 7
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 6
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String quartet no 13 in B flat minor - 7
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 22
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 24
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 8


----------



## pluhagr

After MagneticGhost

Vaughan Williams Symphony No. 9 / Carter


Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 9- 2 - pluhagr

Seconded
Adams: Harmonium - 24
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 17
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 21
Boulez: Piano Sonata # 2 - 2
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 19
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 15
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 7
Janacek: In the Mists - 22
Joplin: Treemonisha - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E flat major, K. 482 - 6
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 8
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 13
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 7
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 6
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String quartet no 13 in B flat minor - 7
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 22
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 24
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 8


----------



## Orpheus

After pluhagr

Purcell/Shostakovich

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 9- 2 - pluhagr

Seconded
Adams: Harmonium - 24
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 17
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 21
Boulez: Piano Sonata # 2 - 2
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 19
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 15
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 7
Janacek: In the Mists - 22
Joplin: Treemonisha - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E flat major, K. 482 - 6
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 8
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 15
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 7
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 6
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String quartet no 13 in B flat minor - 8
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 22
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 24
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 8


----------



## ptr

After Orpheus

Shostakovich / Adams

*Nominated*
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 9- 2 - pluhagr

*Seconded*
Adams: Harmonium - 25
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 17
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 21
Boulez: Piano Sonata # 2 - 2
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 19
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 15
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 7
Janacek: In the Mists - 22
Joplin: Treemonisha - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E flat major, K. 482 - 6
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 8
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 15
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 7
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 12
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 6
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String quartet no 13 in B flat minor - 10
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 22
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 24
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 8


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Bach

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 9- 2 - pluhagr

Seconded
Adams: Harmonium - 25
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 18
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 21
Boulez: Piano Sonata # 2 - 2
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 19
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 15
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 7
Janacek: In the Mists - 22
Joplin: Treemonisha - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E flat major, K. 482 - 6
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 8
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 15
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 7
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 6
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String quartet no 13 in B flat minor - 10
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 22
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 24
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 8


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Janacek / Joplin 

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 9- 2 - pluhagr

Seconded
Adams: Harmonium - 25
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 18
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 21
Boulez: Piano Sonata # 2 - 2
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 19
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 15
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 7
Janacek: In the Mists - 24
Joplin: Treemonisha - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E flat major, K. 482 - 6
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 8
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 15
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 7
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 6
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String quartet no 13 in B flat minor - 10
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 22
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 24
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Adams / Boulez

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 9- 2 - pluhagr

Seconded
Adams: Harmonium - 27
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 18
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 21
Boulez: Piano Sonata # 2 - 3
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 19
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 15
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 7
Janacek: In the Mists - 24
Joplin: Treemonisha - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E flat major, K. 482 - 6
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 8
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 15
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 7
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 6
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String quartet no 13 in B flat minor - 10
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 22
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 24
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 8


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Honegger / Respighi

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9- 2 - pluhagr

Seconded
Adams: Harmonium - 27
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 18
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 21
Boulez: Piano Sonata # 2 - 3
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 19
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 15
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 9
Janacek: In the Mists - 24
Joplin: Treemonisha - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 6
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 8
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 15
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 8
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 6
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 10
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 22
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 24
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart / Adams

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9- 2 - pluhagr

Seconded
Adams: Harmonium - 28
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 18
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 21
Boulez: Piano Sonata # 2 - 3
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 19
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 15
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 13
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 9
Janacek: In the Mists - 24
Joplin: Treemonisha - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 8
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 8
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 15
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 8
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 6
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 10
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 22
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 24
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 8


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls:

Adams / Hillborg

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9- 2 - pluhagr

Seconded
Adams: Harmonium - 30
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 18
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 21
Boulez: Piano Sonata # 2 - 3
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 19
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 15
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 14
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 9
Janacek: In the Mists - 24
Joplin: Treemonisha - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 8
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 8
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 15
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 8
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 6
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 10
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 22
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 24
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 8


----------



## Mika

looks like there is no recording of Hillborg Cold Heat. Luckily youtube has it. Enjoy!


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Tchaikovsky / VW

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Adams: Harmonium - 30
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 18
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 21
Boulez: Piano Sonata # 2 - 3
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 19
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 15
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 14
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 9
Janacek: In the Mists - 24
Joplin: Treemonisha - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 8
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 8
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 15
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 8
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 6
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 10
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 22
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 24
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 10
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9- 3


----------



## Cygnenoir

After MagneticGhost

Scriabin / Adams

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
* Adams: Harmonium - 31*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 18
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 21
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 3
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 19
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 15
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 14
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 9
*Janacek: In the Mists - 24*
Joplin: Treemonisha - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 8
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 8
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 15
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 8
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 8
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 10
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 22
*Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 24*
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 10
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 3


----------



## Cygnenoir

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124. Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135. Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
1136. Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
1137. Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings
1138. Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25
1139. Shostakovich: Symphony #14
1140. Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43
1141. Varèse: Arcana
1142. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
1143. Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra
1144. Barrios: La Catedral
1145. Ostertag: All the Rage
1146. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
1147. Schnittke: Requiem
1148. Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7)
1149. Adams: Harmonium

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 18
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 21
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 3
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 19
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 15
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 14
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 9
Janacek: In the Mists - 24
Joplin: Treemonisha - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 8
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 8
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 15
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 8
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 8
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 10
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 22
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 24
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 10
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 3


----------



## Nereffid

after berghansson:

Janacek / Schumann

*Nominated*
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 18
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 21
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 3
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 19
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 15
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 14
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 9
Janacek: In the Mists - 26
Joplin: Treemonisha - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 8
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 8
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 15
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 8
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 8
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 10
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 22
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 24
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 10
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 3


----------



## ptr

after Nereffid:

Vaughan Williams / Honegger

*Nominated*
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 18
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 21
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 3
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 19
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 15
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 14
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 10
Janacek: In the Mists - 26
Joplin: Treemonisha - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 8
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 8
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 15
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 8
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 8
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 10
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 22
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 24
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 10
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 5


----------



## pluhagr

after ptr:

Vaughan Williams / carter

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 18
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 21
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 3
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 20
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 15
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 14
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 10
Janacek: In the Mists - 26
Joplin: Treemonisha - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 8
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 8
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 15
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 8
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 8
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 10
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 22
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 24
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 10
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 7


----------



## science

after pluhagr and his/her awesome avatar: 

Mozart / Janacek 

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 18
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 21
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 3
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 20
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 15
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 14
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 10
Janacek: In the Mists - 27
Joplin: Treemonisha - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 8
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 15
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 8
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 8
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 10
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 22
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 24
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 10
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 7


----------



## pluhagr

science said:


> after pluhagr and his/her awesome avatar:


I'm a him.


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Janacek / Tchaikovsky

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 18
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 21
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 3
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 20
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 15
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 14
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 10
Janacek: In the Mists - 29
Joplin: Treemonisha - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 8
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 15
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 8
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 8
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 10
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 22
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 24
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Mozart / Gabrieli

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 18
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 21
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 3
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 20
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 16
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 14
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 10
Janacek: In the Mists - 29
Joplin: Treemonisha - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 12
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 8
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 15
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 8
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 8
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 10
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 22
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 24
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 7


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls

Janacek Joplin

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 18
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 21
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 3
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 20
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 16
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 14
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 10
*Janacek: In the Mists - 31*
Joplin: Treemonisha - 14
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 12
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 8
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 15
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 8
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 8
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 10
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 22
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 24
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 7


----------



## ptr

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124. Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135. Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
1136. Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
1137. Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings
1138. Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25
1139. Shostakovich: Symphony #14
1140. Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43
1141. Varèse: Arcana
1142. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
1143. Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra
1144. Barrios: La Catedral
1145. Ostertag: All the Rage
1146. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
1147. Schnittke: Requiem
1148. Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7)
1149. Adams: Harmonium
1150. Janacek: In the Mists

*After Mika*

Scriabin / Carter

*Nominated*
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 18
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 21
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 3
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 21
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 16
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 14
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 10
Joplin: Treemonisha - 14
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 12
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 8
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 15
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 8
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 10
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 10
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 22
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 24
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 7


----------



## Nereffid

after ptr:

Honegger / Schein

*Nominated*
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 18
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 21
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 3
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 21
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 16
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 14
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 12
Joplin: Treemonisha - 14
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 12
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 8
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 15
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 8
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 10
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 10
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 22
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 24
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Nereffid

Schumann / Gabrieli

*Nominated*
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 18
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 21
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 3
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 21
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 17
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 14
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 12
Joplin: Treemonisha - 14
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 12
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 8
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 15
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 8
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 10
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 10
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 22
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 24
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 7


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Honegger

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 18
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 21
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 3
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 21
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 17
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 14
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 13
Joplin: Treemonisha - 14
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 12
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 8
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 15
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 8
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 16
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 10
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 10
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 22
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 24
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 7


----------



## Orpheus

After pjang 23

Dunstable(nominated)/Vaughan Williams

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 2

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 18
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 21
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 3
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 21
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 17
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 14
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 13
Joplin: Treemonisha - 14
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 12
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 8
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 15
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 8
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 16
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 10
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 10
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 22
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 24
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 8


----------



## Orpheus

Not many people will have heard Dunstable, I imagine, so here's a link to the work in question:






I think this fiercely intricate, yet ethereally beautiful motet is a pretty good example of why he was so popular and influential in his own time (and why he is regarded as a major figure in the history of "Western" music, despite being almost unknown to most listeners).


----------



## science

after Orpheus:

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 2

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 18
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 21
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 5
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 21
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 17
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 14
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 13
Joplin: Treemonisha - 15
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 12
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 8
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 15
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 8
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 16
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 10
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 10
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 22
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 24
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 8

Boulez / Joplin


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Sweelinck / Gabrieli

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 2

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 18
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 21
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 5
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 21
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 18
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 14
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 13
Joplin: Treemonisha - 15
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 12
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 8
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 15
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 8
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 16
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 10
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 10
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 22
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Mozart / R. Strauss

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 2

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 18
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 21
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 5
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 21
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 18
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 14
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 13
Joplin: Treemonisha - 15
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 14
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 8
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 15
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 8
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 16
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 10
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 10
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 23
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 8


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls:

Sweelinck / Muhly

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 2

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 18
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 21
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 5
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 21
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 18
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 14
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 13
Joplin: Treemonisha - 15
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 14
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 9
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 15
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 8
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 16
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 10
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 10
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 23
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 28
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 8


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Sweelinck / Honegger

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 2

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 18
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 21
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 5
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 21
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 18
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 14
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 14
Joplin: Treemonisha - 15
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 14
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 9
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 15
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 8
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 16
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 10
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 10
*R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 23
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End" - 30*
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 8


----------



## Trout

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124. Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135. Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
1136. Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
1137. Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings
1138. Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25
1139. Shostakovich: Symphony #14
1140. Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43
1141. Varèse: Arcana
1142. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
1143. Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra
1144. Barrios: La Catedral
1145. Ostertag: All the Rage
1146. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
1147. Schnittke: Requiem
1148. Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7)
1149. Adams: Harmonium
1150. Janacek: In the Mists
1151. Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"

Nominated
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 2
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 18
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 21
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 5
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 21
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 18
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 14
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 14
Joplin: Treemonisha - 15
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 14
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 9
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 15
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 8
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 16
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 10
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 10
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 8


----------



## Nereffid

after Trout:

Bach / Joplin

*Nominated*
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 2
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 20
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 21
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 5
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 21
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 18
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 14
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 14
Joplin: Treemonisha - 16
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 14
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 9
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 15
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 8
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 16
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 10
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 10
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 8


----------



## pjang23

Barber Schubert

Nominated
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 2
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 20
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 23
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 5
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 21
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 18
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 14
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 14
Joplin: Treemonisha - 16
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 14
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 9
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 15
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 8
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 17
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 10
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 10
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 8


----------



## ptr

post pjang23

Shostakovich / Barber

*Nominated*
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 2
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 20
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 5
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 21
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 18
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 14
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 14
Joplin: Treemonisha - 16
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 14
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 9
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 15
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 8
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 17
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 10
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 12
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Dunstable seconded / Shostakovich

*Nominated*
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 20
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 5
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 21
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 4
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 18
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 14
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 14
Joplin: Treemonisha - 16
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 14
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 9
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 15
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 8
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 17
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 10
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 13
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

After MagneticGhost

Hillborg / Scriabin

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 20
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 5
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 21
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 4
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 18
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 16
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 16
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 14
Joplin: Treemonisha - 16
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 14
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 9
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 15
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 8
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 17
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 11
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 13
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 8


----------



## science

after berghansson: 

Haydn / Scriabin

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 20
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 5
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 21
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 4
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 18
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 18
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 16
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 14
Joplin: Treemonisha - 16
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 14
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 9
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 15
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 8
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 17
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 12
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 13
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 8


----------



## Orpheus

After Science: 

Vaughan Williams/Purcell

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 20
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 5
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 21
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 4
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 18
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 18
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 16
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 14
Joplin: Treemonisha - 16
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 14
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 9
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 17
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 8
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 17
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 12
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 13
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 9


----------



## pluhagr

After Orpheus: 

Carter/ VW

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 20
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 5
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 23
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 4
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 18
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 18
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 16
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 14
Joplin: Treemonisha - 16
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 14
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 9
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 17
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 8
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 17
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 12
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 13
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pluhagr:

Barber / Gabrieli

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 20
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 26
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 5
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 23
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 4
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 19
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 18
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 16
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 14
Joplin: Treemonisha - 16
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 14
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 9
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 17
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 8
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 17
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 12
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 13
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 10


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Honegger / Respighi

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 20
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 26
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 5
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 23
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 4
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 19
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 18
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 16
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 16
Joplin: Treemonisha - 16
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 14
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 9
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 17
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 9
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 17
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 12
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 13
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart / R. Strauss

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 20
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 26
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 5
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 23
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 4
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 19
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 18
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 16
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 16
Joplin: Treemonisha - 16
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 16
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 9
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 17
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 9
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 17
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 12
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 13
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 24
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 10


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Barber / Elgar: Sospiri, op70 (nominated)

Nominated
Elgar: Sospiri,op 70 - 1 - Mika
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 20
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 28
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 5
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 23
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 4
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 19
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 18
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 16
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 16
Joplin: Treemonisha - 16
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 14
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 9
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 17
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 9
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 17
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 12
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 13
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 10


----------



## Nereffid

after Mika:

Barber / Vaughan Williams

*Nominated*
Elgar: Sospiri,op 70 - 1 - Mika
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 20
*Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 - 30*
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 5
*Carter: String Quartet #3 - 23*
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 4
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 19
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 18
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 16
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 16
Joplin: Treemonisha - 16
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 14
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 9
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 17
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 9
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 17
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 12
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 13
*R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 23*
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 11


----------



## Nereffid

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124. Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135. Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
1136. Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
1137. Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings
1138. Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25
1139. Shostakovich: Symphony #14
1140. Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43
1141. Varèse: Arcana
1142. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
1143. Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra
1144. Barrios: La Catedral
1145. Ostertag: All the Rage
1146. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
1147. Schnittke: Requiem
1148. Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7)
1149. Adams: Harmonium
1150. Janacek: In the Mists
1151. Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"
1152. Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12

New board:

*Nominated*
Elgar: Sospiri,op 70 - 1 - Mika
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 20
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 5
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 23
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 4
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 19
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 18
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 16
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 16
Joplin: Treemonisha - 16
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 14
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 9
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 17
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 9
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 17
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 12
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 13
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 11


----------



## ptr

after Nereffid

Scriabin / Carter

*Nominated*
Elgar: Sospiri,op 70 - 1 - Mika
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 20
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 5
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 24
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 4
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 19
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 18
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 16
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 16
Joplin: Treemonisha - 16
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 14
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 9
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 17
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 9
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 17
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 14
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 13
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Walton - Cello Concerto (nominated) / Elgar Sospiro (seconded)

*Nominated*

Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23
Walton: Cello Concerto - 2 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 20
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 5
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 24
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 4
Elgar: Sospiri,op 70 - 2
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 19
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 18
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 16
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 16
Joplin: Treemonisha - 16
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 14
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 9
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 17
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 9
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 17
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 14
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 13
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 11

Here's a little bit of the Walton - A superb performance by the very young Laura Van Der Heijden - the winning entry to last year's BBC Young Musician of the Year. Shame the whole thing isn't on youtube.


----------



## Orpheus

After MagneticGhost

Shostakovich/Schein

Nominated

Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23
Walton: Cello Concerto - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 20
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 5
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 24
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 4
Elgar: Sospiri,op 70 - 2
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 19
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 18
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 16
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 16
Joplin: Treemonisha - 16
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 14
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 9
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 17
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 9
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 17
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 14
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 15
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 11


----------



## pjang23

Last call for Hummel:





Schubert Honegger

Nominated

Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23
Walton: Cello Concerto - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 20
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 5
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 24
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 4
Elgar: Sospiri,op 70 - 2
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 19
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 18
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 16
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 17
Joplin: Treemonisha - 16
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 14
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 9
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 17
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 9
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 19
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 14
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 15
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 11


----------



## science

I'm sorry pjang23, I like everything by Hummel that I've heard but I don't know that one yet!


----------



## Nereffid

I've nothing against Hummel but there's 27 things on the board already...


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Carter / Joplin

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23
Walton: Cello Concerto - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 20
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 5
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 26
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 4
Elgar: Sospiri,op 70 - 2
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 19
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 18
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 16
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 17
Joplin: Treemonisha - 17
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 14
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 9
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 17
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 9
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 19
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 14
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 15
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 11


----------



## science

after PG:

Boulez / Walton 

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 20
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 7
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 26
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 4
Elgar: Sospiri,op 70 - 2
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 19
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 18
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 16
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 17
Joplin: Treemonisha - 17
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 14
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 9
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 17
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 9
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 19
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 14
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 15
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 11
Walton: Cello Concerto - 3


----------



## Trout

After science:

Beethoven 10/3 / Beethoven 28

Nominated
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 2 - Trout
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 1 - Trout
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 20
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 7
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 26
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 4
Elgar: Sospiri,op 70 - 2
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 19
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 18
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 16
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 17
Joplin: Treemonisha - 17
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 14
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 9
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 17
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 9
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 19
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 14
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 15
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 11
Walton: Cello Concerto - 3


----------



## pluhagr

After Trout:

Carter / Muhly

Nominated
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 2 - Trout
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 1 - Trout
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 20
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 7
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 28
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 4
Elgar: Sospiri,op 70 - 2
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 19
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 18
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 16
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 17
Joplin: Treemonisha - 17
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 14
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 10
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 17
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 9
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 19
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 14
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 15
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 11
Walton: Cello Concerto - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After pluhagr:

Mozart / Beethoven Pastoral

Nominated
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 2 - Trout
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 2
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 7
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 28
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 4
Elgar: Sospiri,op 70 - 2
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 19
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 18
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 16
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 17
Joplin: Treemonisha - 17
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 16
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 10
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 17
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 9
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 19
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 14
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 15
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 11
Walton: Cello Concerto - 3


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Dunstable / Haydn

Nominated
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 2 - Trout
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 2
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 7
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 28
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 6
Elgar: Sospiri,op 70 - 2
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 19
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 19
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 16
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 17
Joplin: Treemonisha - 17
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 16
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 10
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 17
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 9
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 19
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 14
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 15
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 11
Walton: Cello Concerto - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Tchaikovsky / Hummel (seconded)

Nominated
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 2 - Trout


Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 2
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 7
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 28
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 6
Elgar: Sospiri,op 70 - 2
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 19
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 19
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 16
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 17
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2
Joplin: Treemonisha - 17
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 16
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 10
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 17
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 9
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 19
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 14
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 15
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 13
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 11
Walton: Cello Concerto - 3


----------



## Cygnenoir

After MagneticGhost

Mozart / Hillborg

Nominated
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 2
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 7
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 28
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 6
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 2
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 19
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 19
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 17
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 17
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2
Joplin: Treemonisha - 17
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 10
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 17
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 9
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 19
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 14
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 15
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 13
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 11
Walton: Cello Concerto - 3 

That's one massive board, eh?


----------



## pjang23

Bach Hummel

Nominated
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 2
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 7
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 28
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 6
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 2
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 19
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 19
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 17
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 17
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 3
Joplin: Treemonisha - 17
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 10
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 17
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 9
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 19
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 14
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 15
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 13
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 11
Walton: Cello Concerto - 3


----------



## science

berghansson said:


> That's one massive bored, eh?


That's what my students said.


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Mozart / Joplin 

Nominated
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 2
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 7
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 28
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 12
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 6
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 2
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 19
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 19
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 17
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 17
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 3
Joplin: Treemonisha - 18
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 20
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 10
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 17
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 9
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 19
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 14
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 15
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 13
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 11
Walton: Cello Concerto - 3


----------



## pluhagr

after science: 

Carter / Corigliano

Nominated
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 2
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 7
Carter: String Quartet #3 - 30
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 13
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 6
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 2
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 19
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 19
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 17
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 17
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 3
Joplin: Treemonisha - 18
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 20
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 10
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 17
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 9
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 19
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 14
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 15
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 13
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 11
Walton: Cello Concerto - 3


----------



## pluhagr

Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 2
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 7
*Carter: String Quartet #3 - 30
*Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 13
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 6
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 2
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 19
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 19
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 17
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 17
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 3
Joplin: Treemonisha - 18
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 20
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 10
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 17
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 9
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 19
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 14
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 15
*R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 23
*Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 13
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 11
Walton: Cello Concerto - 3

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124. Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135. Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
1136. Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
1137. Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings
1138. Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25
1139. Shostakovich: Symphony #14
1140. Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43
1141. Varèse: Arcana
1142. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
1143. Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra
1144. Barrios: La Catedral
1145. Ostertag: All the Rage
1146. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
1147. Schnittke: Requiem
1148. Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7)
1149. Adams: Harmonium
1150. Janacek: In the Mists
1151. Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"
1152. Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
1153. Carter: String Quartet No. 3

New Board:

Nominated
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 2
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 7
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 13
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 6
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 2
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 19
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 19
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 17
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 17
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 3
Joplin: Treemonisha - 18
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 20
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 10
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 17
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 9
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 19
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 14
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 15
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 13
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 11
Walton: Cello Concerto - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pluhagr:

Strauss / Gabrieli

Nominated
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 2
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 7
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 13
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 6
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 2
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 20
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 19
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 17
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 17
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 3
Joplin: Treemonisha - 18
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 20
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 10
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 17
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 9
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 19
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 14
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 15
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 13
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 11
Walton: Cello Concerto - 3


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Honegger / Beethoven 28

Nominated
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 3
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 7
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 13
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 6
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 2
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 20
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 19
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 17
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 19
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 3
Joplin: Treemonisha - 18
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 20
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 10
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 17
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 9
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 19
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 14
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 15
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 13
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 11
Walton: Cello Concerto - 3


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Strauss / Elgar

Nominated
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 3
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 7
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 13
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 6
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 20
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 19
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 17
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 19
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 3
Joplin: Treemonisha - 18
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 20
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 10
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 17
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 9
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 19
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 14
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 15
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 27
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 13
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 11
Walton: Cello Concerto - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Mozart / Beethoven Pastoral

Nominated
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 4
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 7
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 13
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 6
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 20
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 19
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 17
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 19
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 3
Joplin: Treemonisha - 18
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 22
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 10
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 17
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 9
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 19
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 14
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 15
R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 27
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 13
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 11
Walton: Cello Concerto - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Strauss / Haydn

Nominated
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 4
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 7
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 13
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 6
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 20
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 20
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 17
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 19
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 3
Joplin: Treemonisha - 18
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 22
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 10
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 17
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 9
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 19
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 14
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 15
*R. Strauss: Sonata for violin & piano - 29*
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 13
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 11
Walton: Cello Concerto - 3


----------



## Nereffid

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124. Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135. Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
1136. Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
1137. Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings
1138. Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25
1139. Shostakovich: Symphony #14
1140. Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43
1141. Varèse: Arcana
1142. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
1143. Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra
1144. Barrios: La Catedral
1145. Ostertag: All the Rage
1146. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
1147. Schnittke: Requiem
1148. Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7)
1149. Adams: Harmonium
1150. Janacek: In the Mists
1151. Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"
1152. Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
1153. Carter: String Quartet No. 3
1154. Strauss, R: Sonata for violin & piano

after MagneticGhost:

Walton / Vaughan Williams

*Nominated*
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 4
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 7
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 13
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 6
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 20
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 20
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 17
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 19
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 3
Joplin: Treemonisha - 18
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 22
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 10
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 17
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 9
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 19
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 14
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 15
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 13
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 12
Walton: Cello Concerto - 5


----------



## ptr

after Nereffid:

Vaughan Williams / Scriabin

*Nominated*
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 4
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 7
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 13
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 6
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 20
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 20
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 17
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 19
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 3
Joplin: Treemonisha - 18
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 22
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 10
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 17
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 9
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 19
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 15
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 15
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 13
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 14
Walton: Cello Concerto - 5


----------



## Nereffid

Sorry, I just realised I left the Strauss in when I posted the new board, and ptr's copied it.

Next contributor, please make sure you don't replicate the error!


----------



## ptr

Nereffid said:


> Sorry, I just realised I left the Strauss in when I posted the new board, and ptr's copied it.
> Next contributor, please make sure you don't replicate the error!


Did not see that Strauss was remaining, but have cut him from my post to be on the safe side! 

/ptr


----------



## Orpheus

After ptr:

Beethoven(seconded)/Scriabin


Nominated

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 4
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 7
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 13
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 6
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 20
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 20
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 17
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 19
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 3
Joplin: Treemonisha - 18
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 22
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 10
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 17
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 9
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 19
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 15
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 13
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 14
Walton: Cello Concerto - 5


----------



## Mika

Looks like we need some Bach Cantata burst next, because of new Beethoven arrivals


----------



## pjang23

If you're looking for suggestions, try Cantatas 78, 51, 56 

Mozart Schubert

Nominated

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 4
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 7
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 13
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 6
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 20
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 20
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 17
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 19
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 3
Joplin: Treemonisha - 18
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 24
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 10
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 17
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 9
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 20
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 15
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 13
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 14
Walton: Cello Concerto - 5


----------



## pluhagr

After pjang23:

Mozart VW

Nominated

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 4
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 7
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 13
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 6
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 20
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 20
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 17
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 19
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 3
Joplin: Treemonisha - 18
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 26
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 10
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 17
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 9
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 20
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 15
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 13
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 15
Walton: Cello Concerto - 5


----------



## Trout

After pluhagr:

Honegger / Respighi

Nominated

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 4
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 7
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 13
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 6
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 20
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 20
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 17
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 21
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 3
Joplin: Treemonisha - 18
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 26
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 10
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 17
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 10
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 20
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 15
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 13
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 15
Walton: Cello Concerto - 5


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Mozart / Tchaikovski

Nominated

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 4
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 7
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 13
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 6
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 20
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 20
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 17
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 21
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 3
Joplin: Treemonisha - 18
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 28
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 10
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 17
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 10
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 20
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 15
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 14
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 15
Walton: Cello Concerto - 5


----------



## science

I've a notion to nominate a couple things to be mischievous, but, restraining myself, after Mika:

Boulez / Mozart

Nominated

Seconded
*Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 22*
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 4
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 13
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 6
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 20
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 20
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 17
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 21
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 3
Joplin: Treemonisha - 18
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
*Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482 - 29*
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 10
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 17
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 10
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 20
*Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22*
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 15
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 14
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 15
Walton: Cello Concerto - 5


----------



## science

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124. Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135. Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
1136. Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
1137. Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings
1138. Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25
1139. Shostakovich: Symphony #14
1140. Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43
1141. Varèse: Arcana
1142. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
1143. Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra
1144. Barrios: La Catedral
1145. Ostertag: All the Rage
1146. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
1147. Schnittke: Requiem
1148. Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7)
1149. Adams: Harmonium
1150. Janacek: In the Mists
1151. Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"
1152. Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
1153. Carter: String Quartet No. 3
1154. Strauss, R: Sonata for violin & piano
1155. Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482

New board: 
Nominated

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 4
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 13
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 6
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 20
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 20
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 17
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 21
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 3
Joplin: Treemonisha - 18
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 10
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 17
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 10
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 20
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 15
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 14
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 15
Walton: Cello Concerto - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Gabrieli / Bach

Nominated

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 4
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 13
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 6
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 22
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 20
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 17
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 21
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 3
Joplin: Treemonisha - 18
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 10
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 17
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 10
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 20
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 15
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 14
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 15
Walton: Cello Concerto - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Beethoven Pastoral / Gabrieli

Nominated

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 6
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 13
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 6
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 23
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 20
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 17
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 21
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 3
Joplin: Treemonisha - 18
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 3
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 10
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 17
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 10
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 20
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 15
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 14
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 15
Walton: Cello Concerto - 5


----------



## Nereffid

after mmsbls:

Mompou/Liszt

*Nominated

Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 6
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 13
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 6
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 23
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 20
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 17
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 21
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 3
Joplin: Treemonisha - 18
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 5
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 10
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 17
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 10
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 20
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 15
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 14
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 15
Walton: Cello Concerto - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Nereffid

Bach / Dunstable

*Nominated

Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 6
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 13
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 7
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 23
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 20
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 17
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 21
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 3
Joplin: Treemonisha - 18
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 5
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 10
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 17
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 10
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 20
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 15
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 14
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 15
Walton: Cello Concerto - 5


----------



## ptr

After MagneticGhost

Honegger / Shostakovich

*Nominated

Seconded*
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 6
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 13
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 7
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 23
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 20
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 17
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 23
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 3
Joplin: Treemonisha - 18
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 5
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 10
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 17
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 10
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 20
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 14
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 15
Walton: Cello Concerto - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Satie (nomination) / Scriabin

Nominated
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 2 - bergh.

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 6
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 13
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 7
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 23
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 20
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 17
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 23
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 3
Joplin: Treemonisha - 18
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 5
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 10
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 17
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 10
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 20
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 18
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 14
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 15
Walton: Cello Concerto - 5


----------



## Orpheus

After Berghansson

Dunstable/Schein

Nominated
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 2 - bergh.

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 6
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 13
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 9
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 23
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 20
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 17
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 23
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 3
Joplin: Treemonisha - 18
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 5
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 10
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 17
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 10
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 20
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 18
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 14
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 15
Walton: Cello Concerto - 5


----------



## pjang23

Bach Hummel

Nominated
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 2 - bergh.

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 6
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 13
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 9
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 23
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 20
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 17
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 23
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 4
Joplin: Treemonisha - 18
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 5
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 10
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 17
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 10
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 20
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 18
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 14
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 15
Walton: Cello Concerto - 5


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Respighi / Beethoven 10/3

Nominated
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 2 - bergh.

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 6
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 13
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 9
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 23
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 20
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 17
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 23
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 4
Joplin: Treemonisha - 18
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 5
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 10
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 17
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 12
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 20
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 18
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 14
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 15
Walton: Cello Concerto - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Bach / Joplin

Nominated
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 2 - bergh.

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 29
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 6
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 13
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 9
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 23
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 20
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 17
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 23
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 4
Joplin: Treemonisha - 19
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 5
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 10
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 17
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 12
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 20
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 18
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 14
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 15
Walton: Cello Concerto - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Haydn / Beethoven Pastoral

Nominated
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 2 - bergh.

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 29
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 7
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 13
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 9
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 23
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 22
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 17
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 23
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 4
Joplin: Treemonisha - 19
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 5
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 10
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 17
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 12
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 20
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 18
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 14
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 15
Walton: Cello Concerto - 5


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Haydn / Joplin

Nominated
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 2 - bergh.

Seconded
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 29
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 7
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 13
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 9
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 23
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 24
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 17
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 23
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 4
Joplin: Treemonisha - 20
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 5
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 10
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 17
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 12
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 20
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 18
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 14
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 15
Walton: Cello Concerto - 5


----------



## Nereffid

after Mika:

JC Bach / Honegger

Nominated
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 2 - bergh.

Seconded
*Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte" - 31*
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 7
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 13
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 9
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 23
*Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 24*
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 17
*Honegger: Pacific 231 - 24*
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 4
Joplin: Treemonisha - 20
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 5
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 10
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 17
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 12
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 20
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 18
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 14
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 15
Walton: Cello Concerto - 5


----------



## Nereffid

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124. Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135. Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
1136. Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
1137. Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings
1138. Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25
1139. Shostakovich: Symphony #14
1140. Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43
1141. Varèse: Arcana
1142. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
1143. Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra
1144. Barrios: La Catedral
1145. Ostertag: All the Rage
1146. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
1147. Schnittke: Requiem
1148. Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7)
1149. Adams: Harmonium
1150. Janacek: In the Mists
1151. Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"
1152. Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
1153. Carter: String Quartet No. 3
1154. Strauss, R: Sonata for violin & piano
1155. Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482
1156. Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte"

New board:

*Nominated*
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 2 - bergh.

*Seconded*
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 7
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 13
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 9
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 23
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 24
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 17
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 24
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 4
Joplin: Treemonisha - 20
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 5
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 10
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 17
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 12
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 20
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 18
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 14
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 15
Walton: Cello Concerto - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Nereffid

Walton / Shostakovich


Nominated
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 2 - bergh.

Seconded

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 7
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 13
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 9
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 23
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 24
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 17
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 24
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 4
Joplin: Treemonisha - 20
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 5
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 10
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 17
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 12
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 20
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 18
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 14
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 15
Walton: Cello Concerto - 7


----------



## ptr

After MagneticGhost

Schumann / Joplin

*Nominated*
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 2 - bergh.

*Seconded*

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 7
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 13
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 9
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 23
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 24
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 17
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 24
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 4
Joplin: Treemonisha - 21
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 5
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 10
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 17
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 12
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 20
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 18
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 14
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 15
Walton: Cello Concerto - 7


----------



## pluhagr

After ptr

Corigliano / VW

Nominated
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 2 - bergh.

Seconded

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 7
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 15
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 9
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 23
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 24
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 17
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 24
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 4
Joplin: Treemonisha - 21
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 5
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 10
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 17
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 12
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 20
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 18
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 14
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 16
Walton: Cello Concerto - 7


----------



## science

after pluhagr: 

Haydn / Walton 

Nominated
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 2 - bergh.

Seconded

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 7
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 15
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 9
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 23
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 26
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 17
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 24
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 4
Joplin: Treemonisha - 21
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 5
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 10
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 17
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 12
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 20
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 18
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 14
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 16
Walton: Cello Concerto - 8


----------



## pjang23

Haydn Hummel

Nominated
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 2 - bergh.

Seconded

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 7
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 15
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 9
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 23
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 28
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 17
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 24
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 5
Joplin: Treemonisha - 21
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 5
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 10
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 17
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 12
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 20
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 18
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 14
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 16
Walton: Cello Concerto - 8


----------



## Orpheus

After pjang23:

Honegger/Scriabin

Nominated
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 2 - bergh.

Seconded

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 7
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 15
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 9
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 23
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 28
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 17
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 26
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 5
Joplin: Treemonisha - 21
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 5
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 10
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 17
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 12
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 20
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 14
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 16
Walton: Cello Concerto - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Orpheus:

Haydn / Gabrieli

Nominated
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 2 - bergh.

Seconded

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 7
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 15
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 9
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 24
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 30
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 17
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 26
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 5
Joplin: Treemonisha - 21
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 5
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 10
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 17
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 12
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 20
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 14
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 16
Walton: Cello Concerto - 8


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Respighi / Beethoven 10/3

Nominated
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 2 - bergh.

Seconded

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 7
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 15
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 9
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 24
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 30
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 17
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 26
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 5
Joplin: Treemonisha - 21
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 5
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 10
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 17
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 14
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 20
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 14
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 16
Walton: Cello Concerto - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Walton / Beethoven Pastoral

Nominated
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 2 - bergh.

Seconded

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 15
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 9
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 24
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 30
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 17
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 26
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 5
Joplin: Treemonisha - 21
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 5
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 10
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 17
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 14
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 20
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 14
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 16
Walton: Cello Concerto - 10


----------



## Nereffid

after mmsbls:

Purcell / Shostakovich

*Nominated*
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 2 - bergh.

*Seconded*
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 15
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 9
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 24
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 30
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 17
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 26
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 5
Joplin: Treemonisha - 21
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 5
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 10
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 19
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 14
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 20
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 14
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 16
Walton: Cello Concerto - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Nereffid

Tchaikovsky / Haydn

*Nominated*
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 2 - bergh.

*Seconded*
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 15
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 9
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 24
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 31
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 17
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 26
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 5
Joplin: Treemonisha - 21
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 5
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 10
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 19
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 14
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 20
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 16
Walton: Cello Concerto - 10


----------



## Mika

After MagneticGhost

Haydn / Muhly

*Nominated*
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 2 - bergh.

*Seconded*
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 15
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 9
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 24
*Haydn: Symphony #96 in D - 33*
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 17
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 26
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 5
Joplin: Treemonisha - 21
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 5
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 11
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 19
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 14
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 20
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 16
Walton: Cello Concerto - 10


----------



## ptr

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124. Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135. Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
1136. Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
1137. Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings
1138. Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25
1139. Shostakovich: Symphony #14
1140. Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43
1141. Varèse: Arcana
1142. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
1143. Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra
1144. Barrios: La Catedral
1145. Ostertag: All the Rage
1146. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
1147. Schnittke: Requiem
1148. Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7)
1149. Adams: Harmonium
1150. Janacek: In the Mists
1151. Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"
1152. Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
1153. Carter: String Quartet No. 3
1154. Strauss, R: Sonata for violin & piano
1155. Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482
1156. Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte"
1157. Haydn: Symphony #96 in D

After Mika

Joplin / Schubert

*Nominated*
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 2 - bergh.

*Seconded*
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 15
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 9
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 24
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 17
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 26
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 5
Joplin: Treemonisha - 23
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 5
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 11
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 19
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 14
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 21
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 16
Walton: Cello Concerto - 10


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Hillborg / Honegger

Nominated
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 2 - bergh.

Seconded
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 15
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 9
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 24
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 19
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 27
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 5
Joplin: Treemonisha - 23
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 5
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 11
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 19
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 14
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 21
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 16
Walton: Cello Concerto - 10


----------



## science

after berghansson: 

Sculthorpe / Honegger 

Nominated
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 2 - bergh.

Seconded
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 15
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 9
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 24
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 19
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 28
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 5
Joplin: Treemonisha - 23
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 5
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 11
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 19
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 14
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 21
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 16
Walton: Cello Concerto - 10


----------



## pjang23

Honegger Hummel

Nominated
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 2 - bergh.

Seconded
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 15
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 9
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 24
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 19
Honegger: Pacific 231 - 30
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 6
Joplin: Treemonisha - 23
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 5
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 11
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 19
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 14
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 21
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 16
Walton: Cello Concerto - 10


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Satie / Honegger

Nominated

Seconded
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 15
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 9
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
*Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 24*
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 19
*Honegger: Pacific 231 - 31*
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 6
Joplin: Treemonisha - 23
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 5
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 11
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 19
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 14
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 4
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 21
*Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 24*
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 16
Walton: Cello Concerto - 10


----------



## Trout

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124. Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135. Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
1136. Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
1137. Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings
1138. Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25
1139. Shostakovich: Symphony #14
1140. Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43
1141. Varèse: Arcana
1142. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
1143. Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra
1144. Barrios: La Catedral
1145. Ostertag: All the Rage
1146. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
1147. Schnittke: Requiem
1148. Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7)
1149. Adams: Harmonium
1150. Janacek: In the Mists
1151. Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"
1152. Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
1153. Carter: String Quartet No. 3
1154. Strauss, R: Sonata for violin & piano
1155. Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482
1156. Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte"
1157. Haydn: Symphony #96 in D
1158. Honegger: Pacific 231

Nominated

Seconded
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 15
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 9
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 24
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 19
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 6
Joplin: Treemonisha - 23
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 5
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 11
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 19
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 14
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 4
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 21
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 16
Walton: Cello Concerto - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Trout:

Gabrieli / Mompou

Nominated

Seconded
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 15
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 9
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 26
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 19
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 6
Joplin: Treemonisha - 23
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 6
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 11
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 19
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 14
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 4
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 21
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 16
Walton: Cello Concerto - 10


----------



## pluhagr

after PaulieGatto:

Gabrieli / Corigliano

Nominated

Seconded
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 9
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 28
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 19
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 6
Joplin: Treemonisha - 23
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 6
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 11
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 19
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 14
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 4
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 21
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 16
Walton: Cello Concerto - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After pluhagr:

Walton / Gabrieli

Nominated

Seconded
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 9
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 29
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 19
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 6
Joplin: Treemonisha - 23
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 6
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 11
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 19
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 14
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 4
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 21
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 16
Walton: Cello Concerto - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

VW / Shostakovich

Nominated

Seconded
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 9
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 29
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 19
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 6
Joplin: Treemonisha - 23
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 6
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 11
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 19
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 14
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 4
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 21
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 18
Walton: Cello Concerto - 12


----------



## ptr

After MagneticGhost

VW / Mompou

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 9
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 29
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 19
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 6
Joplin: Treemonisha - 23
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 7
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 11
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 19
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 14
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 4
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 21
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 2o
Walton: Cello Concerto - 12


----------



## Nereffid

after ptr:

Gabrieli / Dunstable

Nominated

Seconded
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 10
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
*Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis - 31*
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 19
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 6
Joplin: Treemonisha - 23
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 7
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 11
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 19
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 14
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 4
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 21
*Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 24*
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 2o
Walton: Cello Concerto - 12


----------



## Nereffid

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124. Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135. Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
1136. Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
1137. Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings
1138. Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25
1139. Shostakovich: Symphony #14
1140. Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43
1141. Varèse: Arcana
1142. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
1143. Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra
1144. Barrios: La Catedral
1145. Ostertag: All the Rage
1146. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
1147. Schnittke: Requiem
1148. Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7)
1149. Adams: Harmonium
1150. Janacek: In the Mists
1151. Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"
1152. Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
1153. Carter: String Quartet No. 3
1154. Strauss, R: Sonata for violin & piano
1155. Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482
1156. Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte"
1157. Haydn: Symphony #96 in D
1158. Honegger: Pacific 231
1159. Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis

New board:

*Nominated

Seconded*
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 10
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 19
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 6
Joplin: Treemonisha - 23
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 7
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 11
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 19
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 14
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 4
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 21
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 20
Walton: Cello Concerto - 12


----------



## Aecio

Mompou/Beethoven P

Seconded
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 10
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 19
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 6
Joplin: Treemonisha - 23
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 11
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 19
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 14
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 4
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 21
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 20
Walton: Cello Concerto - 12


----------



## Mika

After Aecio:

Joplin / Hillborg

Seconded
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 9
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 10
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 20
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 6
Joplin: Treemonisha - 25
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 11
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 19
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 14
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 4
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 21
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 20
Walton: Cello Concerto - 12


----------



## science

after Mika:

Joplin / Boulez 

Seconded
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 10
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 10
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 20
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 6
Joplin: Treemonisha - 27
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 11
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 19
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 14
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 4
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 21
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 20
Walton: Cello Concerto - 12


----------



## pjang23

Hummel Schubert

Seconded
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 10
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 10
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 20
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 8
Joplin: Treemonisha - 27
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 11
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 19
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 14
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 4
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 22
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 20
Walton: Cello Concerto - 12


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Beethoven 10/3 / Respighi

Seconded
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 10
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 10
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 20
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 8
Joplin: Treemonisha - 27
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 11
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 19
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 15
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 4
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 22
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 20
Walton: Cello Concerto - 12


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Trout

Beethoven #15 / Satie

Seconded
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 10
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 10
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 20
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 8
Joplin: Treemonisha - 27
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 11
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 19
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 15
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 5
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 22
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 20
Walton: Cello Concerto - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After berghansson:

Walton / Beethoven P

Seconded
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 12
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 10
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 10
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 20
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 8
Joplin: Treemonisha - 27
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 11
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 19
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 15
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 5
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 22
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 20
Walton: Cello Concerto - 14


----------



## Orpheus

After mmsbls:

Shostakovich/Walton

Seconded
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 12
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 10
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 10
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 20
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 8
Joplin: Treemonisha - 27
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 15
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 11
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 19
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 15
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 5
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 22
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 20
Walton: Cello Concerto - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Orpheus:

Joplin / Lachenmann

Seconded
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 12
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 10
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 10
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 20
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 8
Joplin: Treemonisha - 29
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 16
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 11
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 19
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 15
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 5
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 22
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 20
Walton: Cello Concerto - 15


----------



## pluhagr

After Orpheus:

Joplin / VW

Seconded
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 12
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 10
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 10
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 20
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 8
Joplin: Treemonisha - 31
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 16
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 11
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 19
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 15
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 5
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 22
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 21
Walton: Cello Concerto - 15


----------



## pluhagr

Seconded
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 12
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 10
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 10
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 20
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 8
*Joplin: Treemonisha - 31
*Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 16
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 11
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 19
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 15
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 5
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 22
*Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 24
*Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 21
Walton: Cello Concerto - 15

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124. Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135. Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
1136. Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
1137. Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings
1138. Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25
1139. Shostakovich: Symphony #14
1140. Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43
1141. Varèse: Arcana
1142. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
1143. Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra
1144. Barrios: La Catedral
1145. Ostertag: All the Rage
1146. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
1147. Schnittke: Requiem
1148. Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7)
1149. Adams: Harmonium
1150. Janacek: In the Mists
1151. Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"
1152. Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
1153. Carter: String Quartet No. 3
1154. Strauss, R: Sonata for violin & piano
1155. Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482
1156. Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte"
1157. Haydn: Symphony #96 in D
1158. Honegger: Pacific 231
1159. Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis
1160. Joplin: Treemonisha

New Board:
Seconded
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 12
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 10
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 10
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 20
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 8
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 16
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 11
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 19
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 15
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 5
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 22
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 21
Walton: Cello Concerto - 15


----------



## Mika

After pluhagr:

Mozart : Piano Concerto No. 26 in D major, K. 537 (nominated) / Walton

*Nominated:*
Mozart : Piano Concerto No. 26 in D major, K. 537 - 2 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 12
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 10
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 10
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 20
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 8
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 16
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 11
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 19
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 15
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 5
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 22
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 21
Walton: Cello Concerto - 16


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Byrd/Purcell

*Nominated:*

Byrd: Mass for 3 voices - 2 - Aecio
Mozart : Piano Concerto No. 26 in D major, K. 537 - 2 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 12
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 10
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 10
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 20
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 8
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 16
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 11
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 20
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 15
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 5
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 22
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 21
Walton: Cello Concerto - 16


----------



## ptr

After Aecio:

Schubert / Vaughan Williams

*Nominated:*
Byrd: Mass for 3 voices - 2 - Aecio
Mozart : Piano Concerto No. 26 in D major, K. 537 - 2 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 12
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 10
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 10
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 20
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 8
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 16
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 11
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 20
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 15
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 5
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 24
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 22
Walton: Cello Concerto - 16


----------



## science

after ptr:

Scriabin / Schulthorpe 

Nominated:
Byrd: Mass for 3 voices - 2 - Aecio
Mozart : Piano Concerto No. 26 in D major, K. 537 - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 12
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 10
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 10
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 20
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 8
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 16
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 11
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 20
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 15
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 5
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 24
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 21
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 13
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 22
Walton: Cello Concerto - 16


----------



## Trout

After science:

Respighi / Beethoven 10/3

Nominated:
Byrd: Mass for 3 voices - 2 - Aecio
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 12
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 10
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 10
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 20
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 8
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 16
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 11
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 20
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 17
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 5
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 24
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 21
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 13
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 22
Walton: Cello Concerto - 16


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Hummel

Nominated:
Byrd: Mass for 3 voices - 2 - Aecio
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 12
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 10
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 10
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 20
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 9
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 16
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 11
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 20
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 17
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 5
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 26
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 21
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 13
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 22
Walton: Cello Concerto - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Walton / Mozart

Nominated:
Byrd: Mass for 3 voices - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 12
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 10
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 10
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 20
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 9
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 16
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 3
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 11
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 20
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 17
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 5
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 26
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 21
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 13
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 22
Walton: Cello Concerto - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Kassia: Troparian of Kassiani / Schubert

Nominated:
Byrd: Mass for 3 voices - 2 - Aecio
Kassia: Troparian of Kassiani - 2 - Paulie Gatto

Seconded:
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 12
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 10
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 10
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 20
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 9
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 16
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 3
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 11
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 20
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 17
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 5
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 27
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 21
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 13
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 22
Walton: Cello Concerto - 18





 Best recording of it I could find (at least, closer to what I imagine it sounded like when it was written).


----------



## Nereffid

after PaulieGatto:

Schumann / Schubert

*Nominated:*
Byrd: Mass for 3 voices - 2 - Aecio
Kassia: Troparian of Kassiani - 2 - Paulie Gatto

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 12
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 10
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 10
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 3
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 20
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 9
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 16
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 3
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 11
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 20
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 17
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 5
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 28
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 26
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 21
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 13
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 22
Walton: Cello Concerto - 18


----------



## Mika

after Nereffid:

Walton Elgar


Nominated:
Byrd: Mass for 3 voices - 2 - Aecio
Kassia: Troparian of Kassiani - 2 - Paulie Gatto

Seconded:
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 12
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 10
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 10
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 4
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 20
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 9
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 16
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 3
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 11
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 20
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 17
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 5
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 28
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 26
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 21
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 13
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 22
Walton: Cello Concerto - 20


----------



## ptr

after Mika:

Schubert / Vaughan Williams

*Nominated*:
Byrd: Mass for 3 voices - 2 - Aecio
Kassia: Troparian of Kassiani - 2 - Paulie Gatto

*Seconded*:
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 12
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 10
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 10
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 4
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 20
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 9
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 16
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 3
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 11
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 20
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 17
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 5
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 30
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 26
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 21
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 13
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 23
Walton: Cello Concerto - 20


----------



## Orpheus

After ptr:

Schubert / Purcell

Nominated:
Byrd: Mass for 3 voices - 2 - Aecio
Kassia: Troparian of Kassiani - 2 - Paulie Gatto

Seconded:
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 12
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 10
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 10
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 4
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 20
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 9
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 16
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 3
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 11
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 21
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 17
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 5
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 32
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 26
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 21
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 13
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 23
Walton: Cello Concerto - 20


----------



## Aecio

After Orpheus

Liszt/Mozart

Nominated:
Byrd: Mass for 3 voices - 2 - Aecio
Kassia: Troparian of Kassiani - 2 - Paulie Gatto

Seconded:
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 12
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 10
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 10
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 4
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 20
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 9
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 16
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 4
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 11
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 21
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 17
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 5
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 32
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 26
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 21
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 13
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 23
Walton: Cello Concerto - 20


----------



## pjang23

Byrd Schubert

Nominated:
Kassia: Troparian of Kassiani - 2 - Paulie Gatto

Seconded:
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 12
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 10
Byrd: Mass for 3 voices - 4
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 10
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 4
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 20
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 9
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 16
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 4
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 11
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 21
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 17
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 5
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 20
*Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664 - 33*
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 26
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 21
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 13
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 23
Walton: Cello Concerto - 20


----------



## pjang23

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124. Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135. Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
1136. Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
1137. Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings
1138. Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25
1139. Shostakovich: Symphony #14
1140. Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43
1141. Varèse: Arcana
1142. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
1143. Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra
1144. Barrios: La Catedral
1145. Ostertag: All the Rage
1146. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
1147. Schnittke: Requiem
1148. Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7)
1149. Adams: Harmonium
1150. Janacek: In the Mists
1151. Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"
1152. Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
1153. Carter: String Quartet No. 3
1154. Strauss, R: Sonata for violin & piano
1155. Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482
1156. Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte"
1157. Haydn: Symphony #96 in D
1158. Honegger: Pacific 231
1159. Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis
1160. Joplin: Treemonisha
1161. Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664

Nominated:
Kassia: Troparian of Kassiani - 2 - Paulie Gatto

Seconded:
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 12
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 10
Byrd: Mass for 3 voices - 4
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 10
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 4
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 20
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 9
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 16
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 4
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 11
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 21
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 17
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 5
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 20
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 26
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 21
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 13
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 23
Walton: Cello Concerto - 20


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Boulez / Sculthorpe 

Nominated:
Kassia: Troparian of Kassiani - 2 - Paulie Gatto

Seconded:
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 12
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 12
Byrd: Mass for 3 voices - 4
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 10
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 4
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 20
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 9
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 16
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 4
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 11
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 21
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 17
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 5
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 20
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 26
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 21
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 14
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 23
Walton: Cello Concerto - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Mozart / Walton

Nominated:
Kassia: Troparian of Kassiani - 2 - Paulie Gatto

Seconded:
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 12
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 12
Byrd: Mass for 3 voices - 4
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 10
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 4
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 20
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 9
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 16
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 6
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 11
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 21
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 17
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 5
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 20
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 26
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 21
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 14
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 23
Walton: Cello Concerto - 21


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Respighi / Beethoven 10/3

Nominated:
Kassia: Troparian of Kassiani - 2 - Paulie Gatto

Seconded:
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 12
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 12
Byrd: Mass for 3 voices - 4
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 10
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 4
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 20
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 9
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 16
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 6
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 11
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 21
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 19
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 5
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 20
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 26
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 21
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 14
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 23
Walton: Cello Concerto - 21


----------



## pluhagr

After trout:

VW / Muhly

Nominated:
Kassia: Troparian of Kassiani - 2 - Paulie Gatto

Seconded:
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 12
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 12
Byrd: Mass for 3 voices - 4
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 10
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 4
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 20
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 9
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 16
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 6
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 12
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 21
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 19
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 5
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 20
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 26
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 21
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 14
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 25
Walton: Cello Concerto - 21


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pluhagr:

Schumann / Dunstable

Nominated:
Kassia: Troparian of Kassiani - 2 - Paulie Gatto

Seconded:
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 12
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 12
Byrd: Mass for 3 voices - 4
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 11
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 4
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 20
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 9
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 16
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 6
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 12
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 21
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 19
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 5
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 20
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 28
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 21
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 14
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 25
Walton: Cello Concerto - 21


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Schumann / Purcell

Nominated:
Kassia: Troparian of Kassiani - 2 - Paulie Gatto

Seconded:
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 12
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 12
Byrd: Mass for 3 voices - 4
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 11
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 4
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 20
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 9
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 16
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 6
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 12
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 22
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 19
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 5
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 20
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 30
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 21
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 14
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 25
Walton: Cello Concerto - 21


----------



## Mika

After MagneticGhost

Kassia / Dunstable

Nominated:


Seconded:
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 12
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 12
Byrd: Mass for 3 voices - 4
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 12
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 4
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 20
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 9
Kassia: Troparian of Kassiani - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 16
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 6
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 12
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 22
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 19
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 5
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 20
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 30
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 21
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 14
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 25
Walton: Cello Concerto - 21


----------



## Nereffid

after Mika:

Beethoven Pastoral / Schein

*Nominated:

Seconded:*
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 12
Byrd: Mass for 3 voices - 4
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 12
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 4
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 20
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 9
Kassia: Troparian of Kassiani - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 16
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 6
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 12
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 22
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 19
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 5
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 21
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 30
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 21
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 14
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 25
Walton: Cello Concerto - 21


----------



## ptr

after Nereffid:

Walton / Schumann

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 12
Byrd: Mass for 3 voices - 4
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 12
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 4
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 20
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 9
Kassia: Troparian of Kassiani - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 16
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 6
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 12
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 22
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 19
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 5
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 21
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 31
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 21
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 14
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 25
Walton: Cello Concerto - 23


----------



## Orpheus

After ptr:

Dunstable/Byrd

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 12
Byrd: Mass for 3 voices - 5
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 14
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 4
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 20
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 9
Kassia: Troparian of Kassiani - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 16
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 6
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 12
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 22
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 19
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 5
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 21
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 31
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 21
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 14
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 25
Walton: Cello Concerto - 23


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Orpheus

Scriabin / Hillborg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 12
Byrd: Mass for 3 voices - 5
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 14
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 4
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 21
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 9
Kassia: Troparian of Kassiani - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 16
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 6
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 12
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 22
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 19
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 5
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 21
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 31
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 23
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 14
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 25
Walton: Cello Concerto - 23


----------



## science

after berghansson:

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 12
Byrd: Mass for 3 voices - 5
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 14
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 4
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 21
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 9
Kassia: Troparian of Kassiani - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 16
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 6
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 12
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 22
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 19
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 5
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 21
*Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102 - 32
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 25*
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 14
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
*Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 25*
Walton: Cello Concerto - 23

Scriabin / Schumann


----------



## science

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124. Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135. Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
1136. Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
1137. Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings
1138. Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25
1139. Shostakovich: Symphony #14
1140. Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43
1141. Varèse: Arcana
1142. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
1143. Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra
1144. Barrios: La Catedral
1145. Ostertag: All the Rage
1146. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
1147. Schnittke: Requiem
1148. Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7)
1149. Adams: Harmonium
1150. Janacek: In the Mists
1151. Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"
1152. Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
1153. Carter: String Quartet No. 3
1154. Strauss, R: Sonata for violin & piano
1155. Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482
1156. Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte"
1157. Haydn: Symphony #96 in D
1158. Honegger: Pacific 231
1159. Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis
1160. Joplin: Treemonisha
1161. Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664
1162. Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102

New board:

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 12
Byrd: Mass for 3 voices - 5
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 14
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 4
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 21
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 9
Kassia: Troparian of Kassiani - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 16
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 6
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 12
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 22
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 19
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 5
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 25
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 14
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 25
Walton: Cello Concerto - 23


----------



## pjang23

Hummel Byrd

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 12
Byrd: Mass for 3 voices - 6
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 14
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 4
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 21
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 11
Kassia: Troparian of Kassiani - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 16
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 6
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 12
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 22
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 19
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 5
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 25
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 14
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 25
Walton: Cello Concerto - 23


----------



## pluhagr

After pjang23

VW Byrd

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 12
Byrd: Mass for 3 voices - 7
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 14
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 4
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 21
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 11
Kassia: Troparian of Kassiani - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 16
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 6
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 12
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 22
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 19
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 5
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 25
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 14
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 27
Walton: Cello Concerto - 23


----------



## Trout

After pluhagr:

Respighi / Beethoven 10/3

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 12
Byrd: Mass for 3 voices - 7
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 14
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 4
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 21
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 11
Kassia: Troparian of Kassiani - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 16
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 6
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 12
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 22
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 21
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 5
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 25
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 14
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 27
Walton: Cello Concerto - 23


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Vaughan Williams / Hillborg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 12
Byrd: Mass for 3 voices - 7
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 14
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 4
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 22
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 11
Kassia: Troparian of Kassiani - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 16
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 6
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 12
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 22
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 21
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 5
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 25
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 14
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 29
Walton: Cello Concerto - 23


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Mozart / Walton

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 12
Byrd: Mass for 3 voices - 7
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 14
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 4
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 22
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 11
Kassia: Troparian of Kassiani - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 16
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 8
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 12
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 22
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 21
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 5
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 25
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 14
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 29
Walton: Cello Concerto - 24


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Dunstable Byrd

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 12
Byrd: Mass for 3 voices - 8
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 4
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 22
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 11
Kassia: Troparian of Kassiani - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 16
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 8
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 12
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 22
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 21
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 5
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 25
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 14
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 29
Walton: Cello Concerto - 24


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Vaughan Williams / Scriabin

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 12
Byrd: Mass for 3 voices - 8
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 4
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 22
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 11
Kassia: Troparian of Kassiani - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 16
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 8
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 12
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 22
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 21
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 5
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 26
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 14
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 31
Walton: Cello Concerto - 24


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Byrd/Hummel

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 12
Byrd: Mass for 3 voices - 10
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 4
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 22
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 12
Kassia: Troparian of Kassiani - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 16
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 8
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 12
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 22
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 21
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 5
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 26
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 14
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 31
Walton: Cello Concerto - 24


----------



## Nereffid

after Aecio:

Vaughan Williams / Purcell

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 12
Byrd: Mass for 3 voices - 10
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 4
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 22
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 12
Kassia: Troparian of Kassiani - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 16
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 8
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 12
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 23
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 21
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 5
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 21
*Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 26*
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 14
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
*Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 - 33*
Walton: Cello Concerto - 24


----------



## Nereffid

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124. Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135. Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
1136. Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
1137. Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings
1138. Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25
1139. Shostakovich: Symphony #14
1140. Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43
1141. Varèse: Arcana
1142. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
1143. Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra
1144. Barrios: La Catedral
1145. Ostertag: All the Rage
1146. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
1147. Schnittke: Requiem
1148. Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7)
1149. Adams: Harmonium
1150. Janacek: In the Mists
1151. Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"
1152. Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
1153. Carter: String Quartet No. 3
1154. Strauss, R: Sonata for violin & piano
1155. Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482
1156. Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte"
1157. Haydn: Symphony #96 in D
1158. Honegger: Pacific 231
1159. Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis
1160. Joplin: Treemonisha
1161. Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664
1162. Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102
1163. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9

New board:

*Nominated:

Seconded:*
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 12
Byrd: Mass for 3 voices - 10
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 4
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 22
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 12
Kassia: Troparian of Kassiani - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 16
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 8
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 12
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 23
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 21
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 5
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 26
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 14
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Walton: Cello Concerto - 24


----------



## science

after Nereffid: 

Mozart / Boulez 

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 13
Byrd: Mass for 3 voices - 10
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 4
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 22
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 12
Kassia: Troparian of Kassiani - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 16
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 12
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 23
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 21
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 5
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 26
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 14
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Walton: Cello Concerto - 24


----------



## Orpheus

After Science: 

Scriabin/Kassia 

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 13
Byrd: Mass for 3 voices - 10
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 4
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 22
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 12
Kassia: Troparian of Kassiani - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 16
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 12
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 23
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 21
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 5
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 28
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 14
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Walton: Cello Concerto - 24


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Orpheus

Scriabin / Satie

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 13
Byrd: Mass for 3 voices - 10
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 4
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 22
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 12
Kassia: Troparian of Kassiani - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 16
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 12
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 23
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 21
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 6
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 30
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 14
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Walton: Cello Concerto - 24


----------



## pjang23

Hummel Scriabin

Nominated

Seconded
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 13
Byrd: Mass for 3 voices - 10
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 4
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 22
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 14
Kassia: Troparian of Kassiani - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 16
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 12
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 23
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 21
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 6
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 21
*Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" - 31*
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 14
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Walton: Cello Concerto - 24


----------



## pjang23

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124. Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135. Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
1136. Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
1137. Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings
1138. Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25
1139. Shostakovich: Symphony #14
1140. Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43
1141. Varèse: Arcana
1142. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
1143. Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra
1144. Barrios: La Catedral
1145. Ostertag: All the Rage
1146. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
1147. Schnittke: Requiem
1148. Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7)
1149. Adams: Harmonium
1150. Janacek: In the Mists
1151. Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"
1152. Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
1153. Carter: String Quartet No. 3
1154. Strauss, R: Sonata for violin & piano
1155. Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482
1156. Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte"
1157. Haydn: Symphony #96 in D
1158. Honegger: Pacific 231
1159. Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis
1160. Joplin: Treemonisha
1161. Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664
1162. Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102
1163. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass"

Nominated

Seconded
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 13
Byrd: Mass for 3 voices - 10
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 4
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 22
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 14
Kassia: Troparian of Kassiani - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 16
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 12
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 23
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 21
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 6
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 21
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 14
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Walton: Cello Concerto - 24


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Mozart / Walton

Nominated

Seconded
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 13
Byrd: Mass for 3 voices - 10
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 4
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 22
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 14
Kassia: Troparian of Kassiani - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 16
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 12
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 12
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 23
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 21
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 6
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 21
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 14
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Walton: Cello Concerto - 25


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Respighi / Beethoven 10/3

Nominated

Seconded
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 13
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 10
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 4
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 22
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 14
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 16
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 12
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 12
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 23
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 23
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 6
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 21
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 14
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Walton: Cello Concerto - 25


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Walton / Satie

Nominated

Seconded
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 13
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 10
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 4
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 22
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 14
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 16
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 12
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 12
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 23
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 23
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 7
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 21
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 14
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Walton: Cello Concerto - 27


----------



## Mika

After PaulieGatto:

Walton / Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 (nominated)

*Nominated*
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 1 - Mika

*Seconded*
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 13
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 10
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 4
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 22
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 14
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 16
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 12
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 12
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 23
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 23
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 7
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 21
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 14
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 16
Walton: Cello Concerto - 29


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Tchaikovsky / Walton

*Nominated*
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 1 - Mika

*Seconded*
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 13
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 10
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 4
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 22
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 14
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 16
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 12
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 12
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 23
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 23
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 7
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 21
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 14
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 18
*Walton: Cello Concerto - 30*


----------



## science

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124. Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135. Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
1136. Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
1137. Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings
1138. Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25
1139. Shostakovich: Symphony #14
1140. Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43
1141. Varèse: Arcana
1142. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
1143. Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra
1144. Barrios: La Catedral
1145. Ostertag: All the Rage
1146. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
1147. Schnittke: Requiem
1148. Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7)
1149. Adams: Harmonium
1150. Janacek: In the Mists
1151. Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"
1152. Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
1153. Carter: String Quartet No. 3
1154. Strauss, R: Sonata for violin & piano
1155. Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482
1156. Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte"
1157. Haydn: Symphony #96 in D
1158. Honegger: Pacific 231
1159. Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis
1160. Joplin: Treemonisha
1161. Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664
1162. Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102
1163. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass"
1164. Walton: Cello Concerto

New board: 

Nominated
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 1 - Mika

Seconded
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 13
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 10
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 4
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 22
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 14
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 16
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 12
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 12
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 23
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 23
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 7
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 21
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 14
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 18


----------



## science

after Mika: 
Nominated
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 1 - Mika

Seconded
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 15
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 10
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 4
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 22
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 14
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 16
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 12
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 12
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 23
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 23
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 7
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 21
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 15
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 18

Boulez / Sculthorpe


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Respighi / Boulez

Nominated
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 1 - Mika

Seconded
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 16
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 10
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 4
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 22
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 14
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 16
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 12
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 12
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 23
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 25
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 7
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 21
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 15
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 18


----------



## pluhagr

A mistake was made when pjang23 added Scriabin to the board. Vaughan Williams was added after Schumann and was not included in that board when Scriabin was added. The new corrected board is: 

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124. Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135. Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
1136. Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
1137. Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings
1138. Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25
1139. Shostakovich: Symphony #14
1140. Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43
1141. Varèse: Arcana
1142. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
1143. Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra
1144. Barrios: La Catedral
1145. Ostertag: All the Rage
1146. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
1147. Schnittke: Requiem
1148. Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7)
1149. Adams: Harmonium
1150. Janacek: In the Mists
1151. Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"
1152. Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
1153. Carter: String Quartet No. 3
1154. Strauss, R: Sonata for violin & piano
1155. Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482
1156. Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte"
1157. Haydn: Symphony #96 in D
1158. Honegger: Pacific 231
1159. Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis
1160. Joplin: Treemonisha
1161. Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664
1162. Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102
1163. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9
1164. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass"
1165. Walton: Cello Concerto


----------



## pjang23

Byrd Hummel

Nominated
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 1 - Mika

Seconded
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 16
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 4
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 22
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 15
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 16
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 12
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 12
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 23
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 25
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 7
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 21
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 15
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Mozart / Beethoven 28

Nominated
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 1 - Mika

Seconded
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 16
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 4
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 22
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 15
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 16
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 14
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 12
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 23
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 25
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 7
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 21
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 15
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 18


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Respighi / Beethoven 10/3

Nominated
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 1 - Mika

Seconded
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 16
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 4
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 22
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 15
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 16
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 14
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 12
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 23
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 27
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 7
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 21
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 15
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 18


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Respighi / Elgar

*Nominated*
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 1 - Mika

*Seconded*
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 16
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 5
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 22
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 15
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 16
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 14
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 12
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 23
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 29
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 7
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 21
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 15
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 18


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Shostakovich / Lachenmann

*Nominated*
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 1 - Mika

*Seconded*
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 16
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 5
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 22
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 15
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 14
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 12
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 23
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 29
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 7
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 21
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 15
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 18


----------



## Nereffid

after ptr:

MacMillan (nominated) / Bach (seconded)

I'm a little surprised that Scottish composer James MacMillan hasn't made an appearance yet. A complete performance of this 1993 choral work is here: 



.

*Nominated*
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 2 - Nereffid

*Seconded*
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 16
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 16
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 5
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 22
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 15
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 14
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 12
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 23
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 29
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 7
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 21
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 15
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Nereffid

Elgar / Corigliano

*Nominated*
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 2 - Nereffid

*Seconded*
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 16
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 17
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 7
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 22
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 15
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 14
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 12
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 23
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 29
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 7
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 21
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 15
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 18


----------



## Nereffid

fixed clash:

*Nominated*
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 2 - Nereffid

*Seconded*
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 16
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 17
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 7
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 22
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 15
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 14
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 12
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 23
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 29
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 7
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 21
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 15
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 18


----------



## Aecio

After Nereffid

Mompou/Satie

*Nominated*
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 2 - Nereffid

*Seconded*
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 16
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 17
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 7
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 22
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 15
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 14
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 12
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 23
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 29
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 8
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 21
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 15
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 18


----------



## Orpheus

After Aecio

Respighi/Purcell

Nominated
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 16
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 17
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 7
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 22
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 15
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 14
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 12
*Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 24*
*Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba - 31*
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 8
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 21
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 15
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 18


----------



## Orpheus

New board:

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124. Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135. Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
1136. Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
1137. Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings
1138. Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25
1139. Shostakovich: Symphony #14
1140. Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43
1141. Varèse: Arcana
1142. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
1143. Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra
1144. Barrios: La Catedral
1145. Ostertag: All the Rage
1146. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
1147. Schnittke: Requiem
1148. Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7)
1149. Adams: Harmonium
1150. Janacek: In the Mists
1151. Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"
1152. Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
1153. Carter: String Quartet No. 3
1154. Strauss, R: Sonata for violin & piano
1155. Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482
1156. Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte"
1157. Haydn: Symphony #96 in D
1158. Honegger: Pacific 231
1159. Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis
1160. Joplin: Treemonisha
1161. Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664
1162. Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102
1163. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9
1164. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass"
1165. Walton: Cello Concerto 
1166. Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba 

Nominated
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 16
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 17
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 7
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 22
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 15
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 14
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 12
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 24
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 8
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 21
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 15
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 18


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Orpheus

Satie / Sculthorpe

Nominated
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 16
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 17
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 7
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 22
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 15
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 14
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 12
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 24
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 10
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 21
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 16
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 18


----------



## pjang23

Hummel Macmillan

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 16
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 17
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 7
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 22
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 17
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 3
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 14
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 12
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 24
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 10
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 21
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 16
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 18


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Beethoven 28 / Purcell

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 16
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 17
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 7
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 22
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 17
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 3
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 14
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 12
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 25
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 10
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 21
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 16
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 18


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Mozart / Boulez 

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 17
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 17
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 7
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 22
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 17
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 3
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 16
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 12
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 25
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 10
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 21
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 16
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Purcell / Boulez

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 18
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 17
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 7
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 22
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 17
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 3
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 16
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 12
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 27
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 10
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 21
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 16
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Mozart / MacMillan

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 18
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 17
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 7
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 22
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 17
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 4
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 12
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 27
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 10
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 21
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 16
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 18


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Purcell / Kassia

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 18
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 17
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 7
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 22
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 17
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 6
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 4
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 12
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 29
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 10
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 21
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 16
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 18


----------



## Nereffid

after Mika:

Purcell / Hillborg

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 18
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 17
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 7
*Hillborg: Cold Heat - 23*
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 17
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 6
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 4
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 12
*Purcell: The Fairy Queen - 31*
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 10
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 21
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 16
*Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 23*
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 18


----------



## Nereffid

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124. Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135. Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
1136. Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
1137. Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings
1138. Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25
1139. Shostakovich: Symphony #14
1140. Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43
1141. Varèse: Arcana
1142. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
1143. Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra
1144. Barrios: La Catedral
1145. Ostertag: All the Rage
1146. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
1147. Schnittke: Requiem
1148. Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7)
1149. Adams: Harmonium
1150. Janacek: In the Mists
1151. Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"
1152. Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
1153. Carter: String Quartet No. 3
1154. Strauss, R: Sonata for violin & piano
1155. Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482
1156. Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte"
1157. Haydn: Symphony #96 in D
1158. Honegger: Pacific 231
1159. Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis
1160. Joplin: Treemonisha
1161. Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664
1162. Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102
1163. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9
1164. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass"
1165. Walton: Cello Concerto
1166. Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba 
1167. Purcell: The Fairy Queen

New board:

*Nominated

Seconded*
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 18
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 17
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 7
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 23
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 17
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 6
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 4
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 12
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 10
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 21
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 16
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Nereffid

MacMillan (thank you Nereffid for introducing me to this wonderful work) / Shostakovich

*Nominated

Seconded*
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 18
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 17
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 7
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 23
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 17
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 6
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 6
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 12
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 10
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 21
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 16
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 24
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 18


----------



## ptr

After MagneticGhost

Shostakovich / MacMillan

*Nominated

Seconded*
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 18
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 17
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 7
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 23
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 17
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 6
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 7
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 12
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 10
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 21
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 16
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 18


----------



## Orpheus

After ptr:

Shostakovich/Field(nominated)

Nominated
Field: Nocturnes - 1

Seconded
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 18
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 17
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 7
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 23
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 17
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 6
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 7
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 12
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 10
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 21
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 16
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 28
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 18


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Orpheus

Hillborg / Muhly

Nominated
Field: Nocturnes - 1

Seconded
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 18
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 17
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 7
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 25
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 17
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 6
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 7
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 10
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 21
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 16
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 28
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

After berghansson:

Shostakovich / Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime

Nominated
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 1 - PaulieGatto
Field: Nocturnes - 1

Seconded
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 18
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 17
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 7
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 25
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 17
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 6
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 7
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 10
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 21
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 16
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 30
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Mozart / Field

Nominated
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 18
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 17
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 7
Field: Nocturnes - 2
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 25
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 17
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 6
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 7
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 20
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 10
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 21
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 16
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 30
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 18


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Beethoven 28 / Satie

Nominated
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 19
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 18
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 12
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 17
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 7
Field: Nocturnes - 2
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 25
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 17
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 6
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 7
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 20
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 11
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 21
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 16
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 30
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 18


----------



## pjang23

Byrd Macmillan

Nominated
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 19
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 18
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 14
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 17
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 7
Field: Nocturnes - 2
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 25
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 17
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 6
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 8
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 20
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 11
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 21
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 16
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 30
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 18


----------



## ptr

after pjang23

MacMillan / Shostakovich

*Nominated*
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 1 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded*
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 19
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 18
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 14
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 17
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 7
Field: Nocturnes - 2
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 25
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 17
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 6
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 10
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 20
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 11
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 21
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 16
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 31
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 18


----------



## Nereffid

after ptr:

Boulanger / Shostakovich

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 19
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 3
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 18
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 14
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 17
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 7
Field: Nocturnes - 2
*Hillborg: Cold Heat - 25*
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 17
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 6
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 10
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 20
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 11
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 21
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 16
*Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor - 32*
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 18


----------



## Nereffid

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124. Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135. Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
1136. Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
1137. Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings
1138. Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25
1139. Shostakovich: Symphony #14
1140. Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43
1141. Varèse: Arcana
1142. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
1143. Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra
1144. Barrios: La Catedral
1145. Ostertag: All the Rage
1146. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
1147. Schnittke: Requiem
1148. Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7)
1149. Adams: Harmonium
1150. Janacek: In the Mists
1151. Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"
1152. Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
1153. Carter: String Quartet No. 3
1154. Strauss, R: Sonata for violin & piano
1155. Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482
1156. Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte"
1157. Haydn: Symphony #96 in D
1158. Honegger: Pacific 231
1159. Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis
1160. Joplin: Treemonisha
1161. Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664
1162. Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102
1163. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9
1164. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass"
1165. Walton: Cello Concerto
1166. Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba
1167. Purcell: The Fairy Queen
1168. Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor

New board:

*Nominated

Seconded*
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 19
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 3
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 18
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 14
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 17
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 7
Field: Nocturnes - 2
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 25
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 17
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 6
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 10
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 20
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 11
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 21
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 18


----------



## Aecio

Mozart/Boulanger


Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 19
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 4
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 18
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 14
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 17
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 7
Field: Nocturnes - 2
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 25
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 17
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 6
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 10
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 22
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 11
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 21
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Tchaikovsky / Byrd

Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 19
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 4
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 18
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 15
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 17
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 7
Field: Nocturnes - 2
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 25
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 17
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 6
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 10
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 22
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 11
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 21
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 20


----------



## Mika

After MagneticGhost:

Hillborg / Bach

Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 19
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 4
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 18
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 15
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 17
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 7
Field: Nocturnes - 2
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 27
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 17
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 6
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 10
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 22
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 11
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 21
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 20


----------



## Orpheus

After Mika:

Dunstable/Schein

Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 19
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 4
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 18
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 15
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 17
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 18
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 7
Field: Nocturnes - 2
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 27
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 17
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 6
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 10
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 22
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 11
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 22
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 20


----------



## pjang23

Hummel Macmillan

Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 19
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 4
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 18
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 15
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 17
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 18
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 7
Field: Nocturnes - 2
Hillborg: Cold Heat - 27
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 19
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 6
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 11
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 22
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 11
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 22
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 20


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23

Hillborg / Satie

Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 19
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 4
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 18
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 15
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 17
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 18
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 7
Field: Nocturnes - 2
* Hillborg: Cold Heat - 29*
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 19
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 6
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 11
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
* Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 22*
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 12
* Schein: Banchetto musicale - 22*
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 20


----------



## Cygnenoir

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124. Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135. Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
1136. Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
1137. Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings
1138. Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25
1139. Shostakovich: Symphony #14
1140. Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43
1141. Varèse: Arcana
1142. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
1143. Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra
1144. Barrios: La Catedral
1145. Ostertag: All the Rage
1146. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
1147. Schnittke: Requiem
1148. Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7)
1149. Adams: Harmonium
1150. Janacek: In the Mists
1151. Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"
1152. Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
1153. Carter: String Quartet No. 3
1154. Strauss, R: Sonata for violin & piano
1155. Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482
1156. Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte"
1157. Haydn: Symphony #96 in D
1158. Honegger: Pacific 231
1159. Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis
1160. Joplin: Treemonisha
1161. Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664
1162. Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102
1163. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9
1164. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass"
1165. Walton: Cello Concerto
1166. Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba
1167. Purcell: The Fairy Queen
1168. Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor
1169. Hillborg: Cold Heat

Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 19
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 4
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 18
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 15
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 17
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 18
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 7
Field: Nocturnes - 2
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 19
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 6
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 11
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 22
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 12
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 22
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

after berghansson

Corigliano / Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 19
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 4
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 18
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 15
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 19
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 18
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 7
Field: Nocturnes - 2
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 19
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 6
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 11
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 23
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 12
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 22
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Mozart / Field

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 19
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 4
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 18
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 15
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 19
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 18
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 7
Field: Nocturnes - 3
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 19
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 6
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 11
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 25
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 12
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 22
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 20


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Beethoven 28 / Corigliano

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 21
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 4
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 18
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 15
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 20
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 18
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 7
Field: Nocturnes - 3
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 19
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 6
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 11
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 25
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 12
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 22
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 20


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Boulanger / Mozart

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 21
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 6
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 18
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 15
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 20
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 18
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 7
Field: Nocturnes - 3
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 19
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 6
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 11
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 26
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 12
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 22
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 20


----------



## Mika

After Ptr:

Bach Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 21
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 6
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 18
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 15
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 20
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 18
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 7
Field: Nocturnes - 3
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 19
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 6
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 11
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 27
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 12
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 22
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 20


----------



## Nereffid

after Mika:

Field / Satie

*Nominated:

Seconded:*
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 21
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 6
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 18
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 15
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 20
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 18
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 7
Field: Nocturnes - 5
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 19
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 6
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 11
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 27
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 13
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 22
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 20


----------



## Orpheus

After Nereffid:

Mozart/Sorabji(nominated)

Nominated:

Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 1

Seconded:
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 21
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 6
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 18
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 15
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 20
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 18
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 7
Field: Nocturnes - 5
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 19
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 6
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 11
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
*Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 29*
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 13
*Schein: Banchetto musicale - 22*
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 20


----------



## Orpheus

New board:

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124. Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135. Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
1136. Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
1137. Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings
1138. Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25
1139. Shostakovich: Symphony #14
1140. Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43
1141. Varèse: Arcana
1142. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
1143. Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra
1144. Barrios: La Catedral
1145. Ostertag: All the Rage
1146. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
1147. Schnittke: Requiem
1148. Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7)
1149. Adams: Harmonium
1150. Janacek: In the Mists
1151. Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"
1152. Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
1153. Carter: String Quartet No. 3
1154. Strauss, R: Sonata for violin & piano
1155. Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482
1156. Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte"
1157. Haydn: Symphony #96 in D
1158. Honegger: Pacific 231
1159. Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis
1160. Joplin: Treemonisha
1161. Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664
1162. Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102
1163. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9
1164. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass"
1165. Walton: Cello Concerto
1166. Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba
1167. Purcell: The Fairy Queen
1168. Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor
1169. Hillborg: Cold Heat
1170. Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537 - 29

Nominated:

Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 1

Seconded:
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 21
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 6
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 18
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 15
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 20
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 18
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 7
Field: Nocturnes - 5
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 19
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 6
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 11
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 13
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 22
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 20


----------



## science

after Orpheus: 

Boulez / Sculthorpe 

Nominated:

Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 1

Seconded:
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 21
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 6
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 20
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 15
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 20
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 18
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 7
Field: Nocturnes - 5
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 19
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 6
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 11
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 13
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 22
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Science

Dunstable / Boulez

Nominated:

Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 1

Seconded:
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 21
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 6
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 21
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 15
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 20
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 7
Field: Nocturnes - 5
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 19
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 6
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 11
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 13
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 22
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 20


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Beethoven 28 / Beethoven 10/3

Nominated:
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 1

Seconded:
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 23
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 6
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 21
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 15
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 20
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 7
Field: Nocturnes - 5
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 19
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 6
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 11
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 13
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 22
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

(added nominator name)
After Trout:

Beethoven 28 / Boulez

Nominated:
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 1 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 25
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 6
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 22
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 15
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 20
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 7
Field: Nocturnes - 5
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 19
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 6
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 11
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 13
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 22
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 20


----------



## pjang23

Bach Macmillan

Nominated:
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 1 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 25
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 6
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 22
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 15
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 20
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 7
Field: Nocturnes - 5
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 19
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 6
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 12
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 13
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 22
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Field / Beethoven 28

Nominated:
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 1 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 26
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 6
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 22
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 15
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 20
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 7
Field: Nocturnes - 7
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 19
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 6
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 12
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 13
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 22
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 20


----------



## Nereffid

after mmsbls:

MacMillan / Beethoven 28

*Nominated:*
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 1 - Orpheus

*Seconded:*
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 27
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 6
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 22
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 15
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 20
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 7
Field: Nocturnes - 7
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 19
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 6
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 13
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 22
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 20


----------



## Aecio

After Nereffid

Byrd/Beethoven P

*Nominated:*
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 1 - Orpheus

*Seconded:*
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 28
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 6
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 22
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 17
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 20
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 7
Field: Nocturnes - 7
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 19
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 6
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 13
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 22
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 20


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 (nominated)/Beethoven P

*Nominated:*
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 2 - Mika
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 1 - Orpheus

*Seconded:*
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 13
*Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" - 29*
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 6
*Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 22*
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 17
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 20
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 7
Field: Nocturnes - 7
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 19
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 6
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 13
*Schein: Banchetto musicale - 22*
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 20


----------



## science

We are cookin'! 

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124. Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135. Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
1136. Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
1137. Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings
1138. Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25
1139. Shostakovich: Symphony #14
1140. Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43
1141. Varèse: Arcana
1142. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
1143. Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra
1144. Barrios: La Catedral
1145. Ostertag: All the Rage
1146. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
1147. Schnittke: Requiem
1148. Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7)
1149. Adams: Harmonium
1150. Janacek: In the Mists
1151. Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"
1152. Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
1153. Carter: String Quartet No. 3
1154. Strauss, R: Sonata for violin & piano
1155. Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482
1156. Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte"
1157. Haydn: Symphony #96 in D
1158. Honegger: Pacific 231
1159. Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis
1160. Joplin: Treemonisha
1161. Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664
1162. Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102
1163. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9
1164. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass"
1165. Walton: Cello Concerto
1166. Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba
1167. Purcell: The Fairy Queen
1168. Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor
1169. Hillborg: Cold Heat
1170. Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537
1171. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral"

New board: 
Nominated:
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 2 - Mika
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 1 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 13
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 6
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 22
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 17
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 20
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 7
Field: Nocturnes - 7
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 19
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 6
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 13
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 22
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 20


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Field / Tchaikovsky

Nominated:
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 2 - Mika
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 1 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 13
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 6
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 22
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 17
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 20
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 7
Field: Nocturnes - 9
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 19
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 6
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 13
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 22
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 21


----------



## Orpheus

After Science: 

Schein/Field

Nominated:
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 2 - Mika
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 1 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 13
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 6
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 22
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 17
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 20
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 7
Field: Nocturnes - 10
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 19
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 6
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 14
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 13
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 24
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 21


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Orpheus

MacMillan / Elgar

Nominated:
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 2 - Mika
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 1 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 13
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 6
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 22
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 17
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 20
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 8
Field: Nocturnes - 10
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 19
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 6
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 16
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 13
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 24
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 21


----------



## pjang23

Bach Hummel

Nominated:
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 2 - pjang23
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 2 - Mika
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 1 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 13
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 6
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 22
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 17
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 20
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 8
Field: Nocturnes - 10
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 20
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 6
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 16
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 13
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 24
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 21


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Field / MacMillan

Nominated:
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 2 - pjang23
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 2 - Mika
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 1 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 13
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 6
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 22
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 17
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 20
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 8
Field: Nocturnes - 12
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 20
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 6
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 13
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 24
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 21


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Schein / Boulez

Nominated:
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 2 - pjang23
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 2 - Mika
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 1 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 13
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 6
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 23
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 17
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 20
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 8
Field: Nocturnes - 12
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 20
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 6
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 13
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 26
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 21


----------



## Nereffid

after PaulieGatto:

Bach Preludes / Tchaikovsky

*Nominated:*
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 2 - pjang23
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 2 - Mika
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 1 - Orpheus

*Seconded:*
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 13
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 6
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 23
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 17
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 20
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 8
Field: Nocturnes - 12
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 20
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 6
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 13
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 26
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 22


----------



## Mika

after Nereffid:

Schein Tchaikovsky


Nominated:
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 2 - pjang23
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 2 - Mika
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 1 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 13
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 6
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 23
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 17
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 20
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 8
Field: Nocturnes - 12
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 20
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 6
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 13
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 28
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 23


----------



## ptr

after Mika:

Sorabji (Seconded) / MacMillan

*Nominated*:
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 2 - pjang23
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 2 - Mika

*Seconded*:
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 13
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 6
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 23
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 17
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 20
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 8
Field: Nocturnes - 12
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 20
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 6
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 18
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 13
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 28
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 17
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 3
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 23[/QUOTE]


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Corigliano / Byrd

*Nominated*:
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 2 - pjang23
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 2 - Mika

*Seconded*:
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 13
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 6
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 23
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 18
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 22
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 8
Field: Nocturnes - 12
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 20
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 6
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 18
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 13
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 28
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 17
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 3
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 23


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Beethoven 27/1 / Bach 56

Nominated:
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 2 - Trout
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 3
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 13
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 6
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 23
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 18
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 22
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 8
Field: Nocturnes - 12
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 20
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 6
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 18
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 13
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 28
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 17
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 3
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 23


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Beethoven / Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 3
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 4
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 6
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 23
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 18
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 22
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 8
Field: Nocturnes - 12
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 20
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 6
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 18
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 3
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 13
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 28
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 17
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 3
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 23


----------



## Orpheus

After Science:

Schein/Field

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 3
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 4
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 6
*Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 23*
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 18
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 22
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 8
Field: Nocturnes - 13
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 20
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 6
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 18
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 3
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 13
*Schein: Banchetto musicale - 30*
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 17
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 3
*Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 23*


----------



## Orpheus

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124. Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135. Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
1136. Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
1137. Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings
1138. Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25
1139. Shostakovich: Symphony #14
1140. Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43
1141. Varèse: Arcana
1142. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
1143. Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra
1144. Barrios: La Catedral
1145. Ostertag: All the Rage
1146. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
1147. Schnittke: Requiem
1148. Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7)
1149. Adams: Harmonium
1150. Janacek: In the Mists
1151. Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"
1152. Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
1153. Carter: String Quartet No. 3
1154. Strauss, R: Sonata for violin & piano
1155. Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482
1156. Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte"
1157. Haydn: Symphony #96 in D
1158. Honegger: Pacific 231
1159. Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis
1160. Joplin: Treemonisha
1161. Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664
1162. Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102
1163. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9
1164. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass"
1165. Walton: Cello Concerto
1166. Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba
1167. Purcell: The Fairy Queen
1168. Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor
1169. Hillborg: Cold Heat
1170. Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537
1171. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral"
1172. Schein: Banchetto musicale 


Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 3
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 4
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 6
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 23
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 18
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 22
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 8
Field: Nocturnes - 13
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 20
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 6
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 18
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 3
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 13
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 17
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 3
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 23


----------



## pjang23

BachP Byrd

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 3
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 4
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 6
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 23
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 19
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 22
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 8
Field: Nocturnes - 13
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 20
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 6
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 18
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 3
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 13
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 17
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 3
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 23


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Boulez / Sculthorpe

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 3
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 4
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 6
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 25
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 19
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 22
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 8
Field: Nocturnes - 13
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 20
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 6
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 17
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 18
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 3
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 13
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 18
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 3
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 23


----------



## Nereffid

after PaulieGatto:

Field / Liszt

*Nominated:

Seconded:*
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 3
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 4
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 6
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 25
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 19
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 22
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 8
Field: Nocturnes - 15
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 20
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 6
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 18
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 18
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 3
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 13
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 18
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 3
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 23


----------



## ptr

after Nereffid:

Elgar / Tchaikovsky

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 3
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 4
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 6
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 25
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 19
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 22
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 10
Field: Nocturnes - 15
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 20
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 6
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 18
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 18
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 3
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 13
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 18
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 3
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Tchaikovsky / Sorabji

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 3
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 4
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 6
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 25
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 19
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 22
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 10
Field: Nocturnes - 15
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 20
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 6
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 18
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 18
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 3
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 13
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 18
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 4
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 26


----------



## Mika

After MagneticGhost:

Tchaikovsky / Elgar

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*

Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 3
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 4
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 6
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 25
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 19
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 22
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 11
Field: Nocturnes - 15
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 20
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 6
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 18
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 18
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 3
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 13
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 18
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 4
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 28


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Field / Elgar

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*

Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 3
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 4
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 6
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 25
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 19
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 22
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 12
Field: Nocturnes - 17
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 20
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 6
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 18
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 18
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 3
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 13
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 18
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 4
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 28


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Beethoven Quasi / Sculthorpe

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 3
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 6
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 6
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 25
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 19
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 22
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 12
Field: Nocturnes - 17
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 20
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 6
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 18
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 18
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 3
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 13
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 19
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 4
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 28


----------



## Orpheus

after Science:

Sorabji/Kassia

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 3
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 6
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 6
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 25
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 19
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 22
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 12
Field: Nocturnes - 17
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 20
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 7
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 18
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 18
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 3
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 13
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 19
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 28


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Orpheus:

Tchaikovsky / Byrd

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 3
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 6
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 6
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 25
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 20
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 22
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 12
Field: Nocturnes - 17
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 20
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 7
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 18
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 18
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 3
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 13
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 19
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 30


----------



## pjang23

Bach Bach

Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 5
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 6
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 6
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 25
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 20
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 22
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 12
Field: Nocturnes - 17
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 20
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 7
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 18
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 18
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 3
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 13
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 19
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 30


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Field / MacMillan

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 5
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 6
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 6
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 25
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 20
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 22
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 12
Field: Nocturnes - 19
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 20
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 7
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 18
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 19
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 3
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 13
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 19
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 30


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Beethoven 27/1 / Tchaikovsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 5
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 8
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 6
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 25
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 20
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 22
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 12
Field: Nocturnes - 19
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 20
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 7
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 18
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 19
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 3
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 13
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 19
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 31


----------



## Nereffid

after Trout:

Leifs (nominated) / Tchaikovsky

*Nominated:*
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 2 - Nereffid

*Seconded:*
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 5
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 8
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 6
*Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 25*
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 20
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 22
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 12
Field: Nocturnes - 19
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 20
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 7
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 18
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 19
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 3
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 13
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 19
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 6
*Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams" - 32*


----------



## Nereffid

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124. Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135. Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
1136. Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
1137. Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings
1138. Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25
1139. Shostakovich: Symphony #14
1140. Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43
1141. Varèse: Arcana
1142. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
1143. Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra
1144. Barrios: La Catedral
1145. Ostertag: All the Rage
1146. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
1147. Schnittke: Requiem
1148. Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7)
1149. Adams: Harmonium
1150. Janacek: In the Mists
1151. Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"
1152. Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
1153. Carter: String Quartet No. 3
1154. Strauss, R: Sonata for violin & piano
1155. Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482
1156. Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte"
1157. Haydn: Symphony #96 in D
1158. Honegger: Pacific 231
1159. Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis
1160. Joplin: Treemonisha
1161. Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664
1162. Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102
1163. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9
1164. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass"
1165. Walton: Cello Concerto
1166. Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba
1167. Purcell: The Fairy Queen
1168. Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor
1169. Hillborg: Cold Heat
1170. Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537
1171. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral"
1172. Schein: Banchetto musicale 
1173. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams"

New board:

*Nominated:*
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 2 - Nereffid

*Seconded:*
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 5
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 8
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 6
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 25
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 20
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 22
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 12
Field: Nocturnes - 19
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 20
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 7
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 18
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 19
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 3
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 13
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 19
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 6

The Leifs should of course be listened to As Loud As Possible!


----------



## Mika

After Nereffid:

Boulez / Sculthorpe

*Nominated:*
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 2 - Nereffid

*Seconded:*
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 5
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 8
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 6
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 27
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 20
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 22
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 12
Field: Nocturnes - 19
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 20
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 7
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 18
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 19
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 3
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 13
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 20
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 6


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Sorabji / Boulanger

*Nominated:*
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 2 - Nereffid

*Seconded:*
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 5
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 8
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 7
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 27
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 20
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 22
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 12
Field: Nocturnes - 19
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 20
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 7
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 18
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 19
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 3
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 13
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 20
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Dunstable / Elgar

*Nominated:*
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 2 - Nereffid

*Seconded:*
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 5
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 8
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 7
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 27
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 20
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 22
Dunstable: Preco prehemineciae - 22
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 13
Field: Nocturnes - 19
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 20
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 7
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 18
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 19
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 3
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 13
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 20
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 8


----------



## Orpheus

After Magneticghost

Field/Byrd

Nominated:
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 5
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 8
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 7
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 27
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 21
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 22
Dunstable: Preco preheminenciae - 22
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 13
Field: Nocturnes - 21
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 20
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 7
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 18
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 19
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 3
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 13
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 20
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 8 


*Corrected spelling of the Dunstable piece*


----------



## science

after Orpheus:

Boulez / Beethoven Quasi

Nominated:
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 5
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 9
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 7
*Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 - 29*
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 21
*Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 22
Dunstable: Preco preheminenciae - 22*
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 13
Field: Nocturnes - 21
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 20
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 7
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 18
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 19
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 3
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 13
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 20
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 8


----------



## science

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124. Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135. Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
1136. Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
1137. Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings
1138. Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25
1139. Shostakovich: Symphony #14
1140. Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43
1141. Varèse: Arcana
1142. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
1143. Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra
1144. Barrios: La Catedral
1145. Ostertag: All the Rage
1146. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
1147. Schnittke: Requiem
1148. Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7)
1149. Adams: Harmonium
1150. Janacek: In the Mists
1151. Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"
1152. Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
1153. Carter: String Quartet No. 3
1154. Strauss, R: Sonata for violin & piano
1155. Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482
1156. Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte"
1157. Haydn: Symphony #96 in D
1158. Honegger: Pacific 231
1159. Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis
1160. Joplin: Treemonisha
1161. Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664
1162. Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102
1163. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9
1164. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass"
1165. Walton: Cello Concerto
1166. Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba
1167. Purcell: The Fairy Queen
1168. Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor
1169. Hillborg: Cold Heat
1170. Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537
1171. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral"
1172. Schein: Banchetto musicale 
1173. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams"
1174. Boulez: Piano Sonata #2

New board: 

Nominated:
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 5
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 9
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 7
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 21
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 22
Dunstable: Preco preheminenciae - 22
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 13
Field: Nocturnes - 21
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 20
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 7
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 18
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 19
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 3
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 13
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 20
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science

Satie / Sculthorpe

Nominated:
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 5
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 9
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 7
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 21
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 22
Dunstable: Preco preheminenciae - 22
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 13
Field: Nocturnes - 21
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 20
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 7
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 18
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 19
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 3
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 15
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

After berghansson:

Corigliano / Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello

Nominated:
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 2 - Nereffid
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 5
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 9
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 7
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 21
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 24
Dunstable: Preco preheminenciae - 22
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 13
Field: Nocturnes - 21
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 20
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 7
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 18
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 19
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 3
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 15
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 8


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Beethoven 10/3 / Corigliano

Nominated:
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 2 - Nereffid
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 5
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 9
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 7
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 21
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 25
Dunstable: Preco preheminenciae - 22
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 13
Field: Nocturnes - 21
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 20
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 7
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 18
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 19
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 3
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 15
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 8


----------



## pjang23

Hummel Bach

Nominated:
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 2 - Nereffid
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 5
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 9
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 7
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 21
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 25
Dunstable: Preco preheminenciae - 22
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 13
Field: Nocturnes - 21
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 22
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 7
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 18
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 19
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 3
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 15
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 8


----------



## Mika

after pjang23:

Corigliano Elgar

Nominated:
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 2 - Nereffid
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 5
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 9
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 7
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 21
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 27
Dunstable: Preco preheminenciae - 22
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 14
Field: Nocturnes - 21
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 22
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 7
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 18
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 19
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 3
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 15
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Mozart / MacMillan

Nominated:
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 2 - Nereffid
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 5
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 9
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 7
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 21
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 27
Dunstable: Preco preheminenciae - 22
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 14
Field: Nocturnes - 21
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 22
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 7
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 18
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 5
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 15
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 8


----------



## Nereffid

after mmsbls:

Liszt / Bach Preludes

*Nominated:*
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 2 - Nereffid
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 1 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded:*
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 5
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 9
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 7
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 21
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 27
Dunstable: Preco preheminenciae - 22
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 14
Field: Nocturnes - 21
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 22
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 7
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 5
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 15
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Nerrefid

MacMillan / Corigliano

*Nominated:*
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 2 - Nereffid
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 1 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded:*
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 5
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 9
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 7
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 21
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 28
Dunstable: Preco preheminenciae - 22
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 14
Field: Nocturnes - 21
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 22
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 7
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 5
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 15
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 8


----------



## ptr

After MagneticGhost

MacMillan / Mozart

*Nominated:*
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 2 - Nereffid
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 1 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded:*
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 5
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 9
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 7
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 21
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 28
Dunstable: Preco preheminenciae - 22
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 14
Field: Nocturnes - 21
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 22
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 7
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 24
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 6
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 15
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 8


----------



## Orpheus

After ptr

Kassia/Leifs (nominated)

Nominated:
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 5
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 9
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 7
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 21
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 28
Dunstable: Preco preheminenciae - 22
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 14
Field: Nocturnes - 21
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 22
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 3 
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 24
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 6
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 15
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 8


----------



## Aecio

After Orpheus

Liszt/Elgar

Kassia/Leifs (nominated)

Nominated:
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 5
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 9
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 7
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 21
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 28
Dunstable: Preco preheminenciae - 22
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 15
Field: Nocturnes - 21
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 22
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 3 
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 22
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 24
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 6
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 15
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 8


----------



## pjang23

Bach Bach

Nominated:
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 7
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 9
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 7
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 21
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 28
Dunstable: Preco preheminenciae - 22
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 14
Field: Nocturnes - 21
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 22
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 3
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 24
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 6
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 15
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 8


----------



## Mika

after pjang23:

Corigliano / Leifs

Nominated:
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 7
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 9
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 7
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 21
Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 30
Dunstable: Preco preheminenciae - 22
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 14
Field: Nocturnes - 21
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 22
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 4
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 24
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 6
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 15
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 8


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Beethoven 10/3 / Corigliano

Nominated:
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 7
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 9
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 7
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 21
*Corigliano: Symphony #1 - 31*
Dunstable: Preco preheminenciae - 22
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 14
Field: Nocturnes - 21
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 22
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 4
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
*MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 24*
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 6
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 15
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 8


----------



## Trout

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124. Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135. Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
1136. Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
1137. Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings
1138. Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25
1139. Shostakovich: Symphony #14
1140. Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43
1141. Varèse: Arcana
1142. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
1143. Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra
1144. Barrios: La Catedral
1145. Ostertag: All the Rage
1146. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
1147. Schnittke: Requiem
1148. Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7)
1149. Adams: Harmonium
1150. Janacek: In the Mists
1151. Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"
1152. Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
1153. Carter: String Quartet No. 3
1154. Strauss, R: Sonata for violin & piano
1155. Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482
1156. Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte"
1157. Haydn: Symphony #96 in D
1158. Honegger: Pacific 231
1159. Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis
1160. Joplin: Treemonisha
1161. Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664
1162. Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102
1163. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9
1164. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass"
1165. Walton: Cello Concerto
1166. Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba
1167. Purcell: The Fairy Queen
1168. Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor
1169. Hillborg: Cold Heat
1170. Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537
1171. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral"
1172. Schein: Banchetto musicale 
1173. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams"
1174. Boulez: Piano Sonata #2
1175. Corigliano: Symphony #1

Nominated:
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 7
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 9
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 7
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 21
Dunstable: Preco preheminenciae - 22
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 14
Field: Nocturnes - 21
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 22
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 4
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 24
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 6
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 15
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart / MacMillan

Nominated:
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 7
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 9
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 7
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 21
Dunstable: Preco preheminenciae - 22
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 14
Field: Nocturnes - 21
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 22
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 17
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 4
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 25
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 8
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 15
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

MacMillan / Lachenmann

Nominated:
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 7
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 9
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 7
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 21
Dunstable: Preco preheminenciae - 22
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 14
Field: Nocturnes - 21
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 22
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 18
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 4
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 27
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 8
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 15
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

MacMillan / Elgar

Nominated:
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 7
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 9
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 7
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 21
Dunstable: Preco preheminenciae - 22
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 15
Field: Nocturnes - 21
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 22
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 18
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 4
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
*MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross - 29*
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 8
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 15
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 8

That was quick. Is an awesome piece though so fully deserved


----------



## pjang23

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124. Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135. Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
1136. Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
1137. Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings
1138. Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25
1139. Shostakovich: Symphony #14
1140. Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43
1141. Varèse: Arcana
1142. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
1143. Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra
1144. Barrios: La Catedral
1145. Ostertag: All the Rage
1146. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
1147. Schnittke: Requiem
1148. Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7)
1149. Adams: Harmonium
1150. Janacek: In the Mists
1151. Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"
1152. Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
1153. Carter: String Quartet No. 3
1154. Strauss, R: Sonata for violin & piano
1155. Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482
1156. Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte"
1157. Haydn: Symphony #96 in D
1158. Honegger: Pacific 231
1159. Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis
1160. Joplin: Treemonisha
1161. Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664
1162. Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102
1163. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9
1164. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass"
1165. Walton: Cello Concerto
1166. Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba
1167. Purcell: The Fairy Queen
1168. Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor
1169. Hillborg: Cold Heat
1170. Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537
1171. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral"
1172. Schein: Banchetto musicale
1173. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams"
1174. Boulez: Piano Sonata #2
1175. Corigliano: Symphony #1
1176. MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross

Nominated:
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 7
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 9
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 7
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 21
Dunstable: Preco preheminenciae - 22
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 15
Field: Nocturnes - 21
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 22
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 18
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 4
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 8
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 15
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 8


----------



## ptr

after pjang23 new board:

Xenakis (Seconded) / Satie

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 7
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 9
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 7
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 21
Dunstable: Preco preheminenciae - 22
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 15
Field: Nocturnes - 21
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 22
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 18
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 4
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 8
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 16
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 8
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 3


----------



## Nereffid

after ptr:

Mozart / Xenakis

*Nominated:

Seconded:*
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 7
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 9
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 7
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 21
Dunstable: Preco preheminenciae - 22
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 15
Field: Nocturnes - 21
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 22
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 18
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 4
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 16
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 8
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 4


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Nereffid

Crumb (nominated) / Satie

Nominated:
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 2 - bergh

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 7
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 9
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 7
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 21
Dunstable: Preco preheminenciae - 22
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 15
Field: Nocturnes - 21
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 22
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 18
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 4
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 10
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 8
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 4


----------



## science

after berghansson: 

Beethoven Quasi / Mozart 

Nominated:
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 2 - bergh

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 7
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 11
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 7
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 21
Dunstable: Preco preheminenciae - 22
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 15
Field: Nocturnes - 21
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 22
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 18
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 4
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 11
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 8
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 4


----------



## Trout

After science:

Beethoven 10/3 / Beethoven 27/1

Nominated:
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 2 - bergh

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 7
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 12
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 7
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 21
Dunstable: Preco preheminenciae - 22
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 15
Field: Nocturnes - 21
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 22
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 18
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 4
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 11
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 8
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Field / Mozart

Nominated:
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 2 - bergh

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 7
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 12
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 7
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 21
Dunstable: Preco preheminenciae - 22
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 15
Field: Nocturnes - 23
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 22
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 11
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 18
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 4
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 12
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 8
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Dunstable / Kassia

Nominated:
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 2 - bergh

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 7
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 12
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 7
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 21
Dunstable: Preco preheminenciae - 24
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 15
Field: Nocturnes - 23
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 22
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 18
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 4
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 12
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 8
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 4


----------



## pjang23

Bach Hummel

Nominated:
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 2 - bergh

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 7
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 12
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 7
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 21
Dunstable: Preco preheminenciae - 24
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 15
Field: Nocturnes - 23
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 23
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 18
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 4
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 12
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 13
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 8
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 4


----------



## Mika

after pjang23:

Bach G / Muhly

Nominated:
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 2 - bergh

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 7
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 12
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 7
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 21
Dunstable: Preco preheminenciae - 24
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 15
Field: Nocturnes - 23
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 23
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 18
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 4
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 12
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 14
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 8
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 4


----------



## pluhagr

after Mika:

Crumb / Muhly

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 7
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 12
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 4
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 7
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 22
Dunstable: Preco preheminenciae - 24
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 15
Field: Nocturnes - 23
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 23
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 18
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 4
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 12
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 14
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 8
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 4


----------



## ptr

after pluhagr:

Crumb / Xenakis

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 7
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 12
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 6
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 7
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 22
Dunstable: Preco preheminenciae - 24
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 15
Field: Nocturnes - 23
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 23
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 18
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 4
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 12
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 14
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 8
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 5


----------



## Nereffid

after ptr:

Dunstable / Mompou

*Nominated:

Seconded:*
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 7
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 12
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 7
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 22
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 6
Dunstable: Preco preheminenciae - 26
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 15
Field: Nocturnes - 23
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 23
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 18
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 4
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 12
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 12
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 14
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 8
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 5


----------



## Aecio

After Nereffid

Mompou/Boulanger

*Nominated:

Seconded:*
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 7
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 12
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 8
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 22
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 6
Dunstable: Preco preheminenciae - 26
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 15
Field: Nocturnes - 23
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 23
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 18
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 4
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 12
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 14
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 8
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 5


----------



## science

after Aecio

Beethoven Quasi / Mozart

*Nominated:

Seconded:*
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 7
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 14
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 8
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 22
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 6
Dunstable: Preco preheminenciae - 26
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 15
Field: Nocturnes - 23
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 23
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 18
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 4
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 13
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 14
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 8
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 5[/QUOTE]


----------



## MagneticGhost

after Science

Dunstable / Xenakis

*Nominated:

Seconded:*
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 7
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 14
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 8
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 22
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 6
Dunstable: Preco preheminenciae - 28
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 15
Field: Nocturnes - 23
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 23
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 18
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 4
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 13
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 14
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 8
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 6


----------



## Orpheus

After MagneticGhost:

Dunstable/Villa-Lobos (nominated)

Nominated:
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 1

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 7
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 14
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 8
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 22
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 6
*Dunstable: Preco preheminenciae - 30*
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 15
*Field: Nocturnes - 23*
*Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 23*
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 18
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 4
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 13
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 14
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 8
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 6


----------



## Orpheus

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124. Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135. Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
1136. Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
1137. Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings
1138. Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25
1139. Shostakovich: Symphony #14
1140. Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43
1141. Varèse: Arcana
1142. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
1143. Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra
1144. Barrios: La Catedral
1145. Ostertag: All the Rage
1146. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
1147. Schnittke: Requiem
1148. Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7)
1149. Adams: Harmonium
1150. Janacek: In the Mists
1151. Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"
1152. Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
1153. Carter: String Quartet No. 3
1154. Strauss, R: Sonata for violin & piano
1155. Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482
1156. Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte"
1157. Haydn: Symphony #96 in D
1158. Honegger: Pacific 231
1159. Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis
1160. Joplin: Treemonisha
1161. Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664
1162. Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102
1163. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9
1164. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass"
1165. Walton: Cello Concerto
1166. Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba
1167. Purcell: The Fairy Queen
1168. Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor
1169. Hillborg: Cold Heat
1170. Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537
1171. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral"
1172. Schein: Banchetto musicale
1173. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams"
1174. Boulez: Piano Sonata #2
1175. Corigliano: Symphony #1
1176. MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross
1177. Dunstable: Preco preheminenciae

new board:

Nominated:
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 1 (Orpheus)

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 7
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 14
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 8
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 22
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 6
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 15
Field: Nocturnes - 23
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 23
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 18
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 4
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 13
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 14
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 8
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 6


----------



## Trout

After Orpheus:

Beethoven 10/3 / Beethoven 27/1

Nominated:
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 1 (Orpheus)

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 7
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 15
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 8
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 22
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 6
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 15
Field: Nocturnes - 23
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 23
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 18
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 4
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 13
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 14
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 8
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 6


----------



## pjang23

Hummel Bach

Nominated:
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 1 (Orpheus)

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 7
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 15
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 8
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 22
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 6
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 15
Field: Nocturnes - 23
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 25
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 18
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 4
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 13
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 14
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 8
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 6


----------



## Mika

after pjang23:

Bach Bach

Nominated:
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 1 (Orpheus)

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 9
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 15
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 8
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 22
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 6
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 15
Field: Nocturnes - 23
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 25
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 18
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 4
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 13
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 14
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 8
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Mika:

Hummel / Muhly

Nominated:
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 1 (Orpheus)

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 9
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 15
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 8
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 22
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 6
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 15
Field: Nocturnes - 23
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 27
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 18
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 4
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 13
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 15
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 8
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Field / Mozart

Nominated:
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 1 (Orpheus)

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 9
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 15
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 8
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 22
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 6
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 15
Field: Nocturnes - 25
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 27
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 18
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 4
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 14
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 15
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 8
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 6


----------



## Nereffid

after mmsbls:

Villa-Lobos / Field

*Nominated:

Seconded:*
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 9
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 15
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 8
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 22
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 6
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 15
Field: Nocturnes - 26
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 27
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 18
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 4
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 14
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 15
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 8
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 3
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 6


----------



## Aecio

After Nereffid

Field/Bach 56

*Nominated:

Seconded:*
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 10
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 15
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 8
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 22
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 6
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 15
Field: Nocturnes - 28
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 27
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 18
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 4
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 14
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 15
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 8
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 3
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 6


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Xenakis / Crumb

*Nominated:

Seconded:*
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 10
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 15
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 8
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 22
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 7
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 15
Field: Nocturnes - 28
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 27
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 18
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 4
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 14
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 15
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 8
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 3
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 8


----------



## science

after ptr

Beethoven Quasi / Mozart

*Nominated:

Seconded:*
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 10
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 17
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 8
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 22
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 7
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 15
Field: Nocturnes - 28
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 27
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 18
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 4
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 15
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 15
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 8
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 3
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

Leifs / Byrd

*Nominated:

Seconded:*
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 10
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 17
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 8
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 23
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 7
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 15
Field: Nocturnes - 28
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 27
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 18
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 6
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 15
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 15
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 8
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 3
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 8


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Finzi / Brahms

Nominated:
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 1 - Trout
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 10
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 17
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 8
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 23
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 7
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 15
Field: Nocturnes - 28
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 27
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 18
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 6
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 15
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 15
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 8
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 3
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Trout

Satie / Xenakis

Nominated:
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 1 - Trout
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 10
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 17
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 8
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 23
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 7
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 15
Field: Nocturnes - 28
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 27
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 18
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 6
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 15
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 15
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 8
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 3
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

After berghansson:

Field / Lachenmann

Nominated:
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 1 - Trout
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 10
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 17
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 8
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 23
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 7
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 15
Field: Nocturnes - 30
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 27
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 6
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 15
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 15
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 8
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 3
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Albinoni / Finzi

Nominated:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque Op. 5 - 2 -mmsbls
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 10
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 17
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 8
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 23
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 7
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 15
Field: Nocturnes - 30
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 3
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 27
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 6
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 15
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 15
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 8
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 3
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 9


----------



## Klavierspieler

After mmsbls:

Beethoven 7/Beethoven 13

Nominated:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque Op. 5 - 2 -mmsbls
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 10
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 18
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 8
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 23
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 7
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 15
Field: Nocturnes - 30
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 3
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 27
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 6
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 15
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 15
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 8
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 3
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 9


----------



## pjang23

Brahms (Was planning to nominate this myself  ) Bach






Nominated:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque Op. 5 - 2 -mmsbls

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 11
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 18
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 3
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 8
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 23
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 7
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 15
Field: Nocturnes - 30
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 3
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 27
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 6
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 15
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 15
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 8
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 3
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 9


----------



## Mika

after pjang23:

Field Bach C

Nominated:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque Op. 5 - 2 -mmsbls

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 12
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 18
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 3
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 8
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 23
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 7
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 15
Field: Nocturnes - 32
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 3
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 27
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 6
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 15
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 15
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 8
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 3
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 9


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Field / Elgar

Nominated:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque Op. 5 - 2 -mmsbls

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 12
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 18
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 3
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 8
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 23
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 7
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 16
*Field: Nocturnes - 34*
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 3
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 27
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 6
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 15
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 15
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 8
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 3
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 9


----------



## MagneticGhost

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124. Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135. Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
1136. Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
1137. Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings
1138. Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25
1139. Shostakovich: Symphony #14
1140. Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43
1141. Varèse: Arcana
1142. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
1143. Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra
1144. Barrios: La Catedral
1145. Ostertag: All the Rage
1146. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
1147. Schnittke: Requiem
1148. Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7)
1149. Adams: Harmonium
1150. Janacek: In the Mists
1151. Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"
1152. Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
1153. Carter: String Quartet No. 3
1154. Strauss, R: Sonata for violin & piano
1155. Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482
1156. Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte"
1157. Haydn: Symphony #96 in D
1158. Honegger: Pacific 231
1159. Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis
1160. Joplin: Treemonisha
1161. Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664
1162. Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102
1163. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9
1164. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass"
1165. Walton: Cello Concerto
1166. Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba
1167. Purcell: The Fairy Queen
1168. Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor
1169. Hillborg: Cold Heat
1170. Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537
1171. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral"
1172. Schein: Banchetto musicale
1173. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams"
1174. Boulez: Piano Sonata #2
1175. Corigliano: Symphony #1
1176. MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross
1177. Dunstable: Preco preheminenciae
1178 Field: Nocturnes

New Board

Nominated:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque Op. 5 - 2 -mmsbls

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 12
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 18
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 3
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 8
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 23
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 7
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 16
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 3
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 27
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 6
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 15
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 15
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 8
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 3
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 9


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Field/Satie

Nominated:
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 1 - Trout
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 10
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 17
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 8
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 23
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 7
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 15
Field: Nocturnes - 30
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 27
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 18
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 6
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 15
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 15
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 18
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 8
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 3
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 8


----------



## ptr

After Aecio (corrected board after MG)

Leifs / Finzi

*Nominated*:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque Op. 5 - 2 -mmsbls

*Seconded:*
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 12
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 18
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 3
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 8
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 23
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 7
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 16
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 4
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 27
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 8
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 15
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 15
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 8
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 3
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 9


----------



## Nereffid

after ptr:

Leifs / Brahms

*Nominated:*
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque Op. 5 - 2 -mmsbls

*Seconded:*
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 12
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 18
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 4
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 8
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 23
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 7
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 16
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 4
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 27
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 10
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 15
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 15
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 8
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 3
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 9


----------



## pjang23

Hummel Brahms

Nominated:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque Op. 5 - 2 -mmsbls

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 12
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 18
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 5
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 8
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 23
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 7
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 16
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 4
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 29
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 10
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 15
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 15
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 8
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 3
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Sorabji / Hummel

Nominated:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque Op. 5 - 2 -mmsbls

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 12
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 20
*Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 23*
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 18
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 5
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 8
*Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 23*
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 7
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 16
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 4
*Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 30*
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 10
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 15
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 15
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 10
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 3
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 9


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Finzi / Xenakis

Nominated:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 2 -mmsbls

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 12
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 18
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 8
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 5
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 23
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 7
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 16
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 6
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 29
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 10
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 15
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 15
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 8
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 3
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124. Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135. Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
1136. Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
1137. Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings
1138. Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25
1139. Shostakovich: Symphony #14
1140. Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43
1141. Varèse: Arcana
1142. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
1143. Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra
1144. Barrios: La Catedral
1145. Ostertag: All the Rage
1146. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
1147. Schnittke: Requiem
1148. Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7)
1149. Adams: Harmonium
1150. Janacek: In the Mists
1151. Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"
1152. Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
1153. Carter: String Quartet No. 3
1154. Strauss, R: Sonata for violin & piano
1155. Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482
1156. Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte"
1157. Haydn: Symphony #96 in D
1158. Honegger: Pacific 231
1159. Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis
1160. Joplin: Treemonisha
1161. Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664
1162. Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102
1163. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9
1164. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass"
1165. Walton: Cello Concerto
1166. Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba
1167. Purcell: The Fairy Queen
1168. Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor
1169. Hillborg: Cold Heat
1170. Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537
1171. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral"
1172. Schein: Banchetto musicale
1173. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams"
1174. Boulez: Piano Sonata #2
1175. Corigliano: Symphony #1
1176. MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross
1177. Dunstable: Preco preheminenciae
1178. Field: Nocturnes
1179. Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104

Corrected board:

*Nominated*:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque Op. 5 - 2 -mmsbls

*Seconded*:
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 12
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 18
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 5
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 8
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 23
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 7
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 16
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 6
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 10
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 15
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 15
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 10
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 3
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 10


----------



## Orpheus

After PaulieGatto corrected board:

Byrd/Villa-Lobos

Nominated:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque Op. 5 - 2 -mmsbls

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 12
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 18
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 5
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 8
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 25
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 7
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 16
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 6
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 10
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 15
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 15
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 10
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 4
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 10


----------



## science

after Orpheus:

Alberti (quite an oversight!) / Sculthorpe

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque Op. 5 - 4
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 12
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 18
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 5
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 8
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 25
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 7
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 16
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 6
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 10
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 15
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 15
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 22
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 10
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 4
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 10


----------



## Trout

pjang23 said:


> Brahms (Was planning to nominate this myself  ) Bach


Yes, along with the Finzi work, this is one of my favorite recent discoveries. Both pieces are just simply pure and beautiful. Thank you for supporting it.


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Finzi / Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque Op. 5 - 4
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 12
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 18
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 5
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 8
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 25
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 7
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 16
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 8
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 10
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 16
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 15
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 22
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 10
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 4
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Boulanger / Leifs

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque Op. 5 - 4
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 12
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 18
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 5
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 10
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 25
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 7
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 16
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 8
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 11
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 16
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 15
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 22
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 10
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 4
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 10


----------



## Mika

After MagneticGhost:

Byrd / Muhly

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque Op. 5 - 4
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 12
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 18
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 5
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 10
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 27
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 7
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 16
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 8
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 11
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 16
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 16
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 22
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 10
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 4
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 10


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Poulenc/Albinoni

Nominated:

Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque Op. 5 - 5
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 12
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 18
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 5
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 10
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 27
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 7
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 16
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 8
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 11
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 16
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 16
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 22
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 10
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 4
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 10


----------



## pjang23

Byrd Bach

Nominated:

Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque Op. 5 - 5
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 12
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 18
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 5
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 10
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 29
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 7
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 16
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 8
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 11
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 16
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 16
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 22
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 10
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 4
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 10


----------



## Orpheus

After Pjang23:

Leifs/Byrd

Nominated:

Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque Op. 5 - 5
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 12
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 21
*Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 23*
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 18
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 5
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 10
*Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices - 30*
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 7
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 16
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 8
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 16
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 16
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 22
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 10
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 4
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 10


----------



## Orpheus

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124. Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135. Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
1136. Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
1137. Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings
1138. Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25
1139. Shostakovich: Symphony #14
1140. Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43
1141. Varèse: Arcana
1142. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
1143. Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra
1144. Barrios: La Catedral
1145. Ostertag: All the Rage
1146. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
1147. Schnittke: Requiem
1148. Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7)
1149. Adams: Harmonium
1150. Janacek: In the Mists
1151. Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"
1152. Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
1153. Carter: String Quartet No. 3
1154. Strauss, R: Sonata for violin & piano
1155. Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482
1156. Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte"
1157. Haydn: Symphony #96 in D
1158. Honegger: Pacific 231
1159. Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis
1160. Joplin: Treemonisha
1161. Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664
1162. Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102
1163. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9
1164. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass"
1165. Walton: Cello Concerto
1166. Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba
1167. Purcell: The Fairy Queen
1168. Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor
1169. Hillborg: Cold Heat
1170. Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537
1171. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral"
1172. Schein: Banchetto musicale
1173. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams"
1174. Boulez: Piano Sonata #2
1175. Corigliano: Symphony #1
1176. MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross
1177. Dunstable: Preco preheminenciae
1178. Field: Nocturnes
1179. Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104
1180. Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices 

New board

Nominated:

Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque Op. 5 - 5
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 12
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 18
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 5
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 10
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 7
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 16
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 8
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 16
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 16
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 22
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 10
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 4
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Orpheus:

Lachenmann / Beethoven #7

Nominated:
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque Op. 5 - 5
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 12
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 18
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 5
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 10
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 7
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 16
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 8
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 21
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 16
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 16
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 22
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 10
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 4
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 10


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Beethoven 10/3 / Beethoven 27/1

Nominated:
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 5
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 12
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 19
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 10
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 5
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 7
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 16
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 8
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 21
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 16
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 16
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 22
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 10
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 4
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 10


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Beethoven Quasi / Mozart 

Nominated:
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 5
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 12
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 21
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 10
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 5
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 7
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 16
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 8
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 21
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 17
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 16
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 22
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 10
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 4
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 10


----------



## Mika

after science:

Bach #56 / Beethoven #7

Nominated:
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 5
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 14
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 21
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 10
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 5
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 7
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 16
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 8
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 21
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 17
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 16
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 22
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 10
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 4
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Finzi / Mozart

Nominated:
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 5
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 14
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 21
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 10
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 5
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 7
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 16
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 10
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 21
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 16
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 22
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 10
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 4
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mmsbls

Elgar - The Apostles (this is beautiful but also a real slow burner. Don't expect to enjoy 1st listen) / Poulenc (2nd)

Nominated:
Elgar: The Apostles - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 5
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 14
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 21
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 10
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 5
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 7
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 16
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 10
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 21
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 22
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 10
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 4
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 10


----------



## Nereffid

after MagneticGhost:

Beethoven 7 / Albinoni

Nominated:
Elgar: The Apostles - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 6
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 14
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 21
*Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 29*
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 21
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 10
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 5
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 7
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 16
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 10
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 21
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
*Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 22*
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 10
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 4
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 10


----------



## Nereffid

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124. Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135. Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
1136. Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
1137. Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings
1138. Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25
1139. Shostakovich: Symphony #14
1140. Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43
1141. Varèse: Arcana
1142. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
1143. Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra
1144. Barrios: La Catedral
1145. Ostertag: All the Rage
1146. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
1147. Schnittke: Requiem
1148. Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7)
1149. Adams: Harmonium
1150. Janacek: In the Mists
1151. Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"
1152. Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
1153. Carter: String Quartet No. 3
1154. Strauss, R: Sonata for violin & piano
1155. Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482
1156. Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte"
1157. Haydn: Symphony #96 in D
1158. Honegger: Pacific 231
1159. Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis
1160. Joplin: Treemonisha
1161. Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664
1162. Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102
1163. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9
1164. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass"
1165. Walton: Cello Concerto
1166. Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba
1167. Purcell: The Fairy Queen
1168. Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor
1169. Hillborg: Cold Heat
1170. Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537
1171. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral"
1172. Schein: Banchetto musicale
1173. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams"
1174. Boulez: Piano Sonata #2
1175. Corigliano: Symphony #1
1176. MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross
1177. Dunstable: Preco preheminenciae
1178. Field: Nocturnes
1179. Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104
1180. Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices 
1181. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3

New board:

*Nominated:*
Elgar: The Apostles - 2 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded:*
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 6
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 14
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 21
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 10
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 5
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 7
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 16
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 10
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 21
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 22
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 10
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 4
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 10


----------



## ptr

After Nereffid's new board

Elgar Op 49 (Approved!) / Lachenmann

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 6
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 14
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 21
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 10
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 5
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 7
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 4
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 10
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 22
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 22
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 10
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 4
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 10


----------



## Aecio

Liszt/Albinoni

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 7
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 14
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 21
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 10
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 5
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 7
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 4
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 10
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 22
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 22
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 10
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 4
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 10


----------



## Orpheus

After Aecio:

Beethoven/Sorabji

Nominated:


Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 7
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 14
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 23
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 10
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 5
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 7
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 4
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 10
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 22
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 22
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 11
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 4
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 10


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Orpheus

Beethoven / Crumb

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 7
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 14
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 25
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 10
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 5
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 4
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 10
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 22
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 22
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 11
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 4
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

After berghansson

Beethoven / Muhly

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 7
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 14
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 27
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 10
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 5
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 4
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 10
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 22
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 22
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 11
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 4
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 10


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Schubert

Nominated:
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 2 - Aecio
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 5
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 14
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 21
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 10
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 7
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 7
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 16
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 10
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 21
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 16
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 22
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 10
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 4
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 10


----------



## Mika

after pjang23:

Bach Kassia

Nominated:
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 2 - Aecio
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 5
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 16
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 21
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 10
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 7
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 7
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 16
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 10
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 21
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 16
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 22
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 10
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 4
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 10


----------



## Trout

I think this is the correct board:

Nominated:
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 7
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 16
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 27
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 10
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 7
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 4
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 10
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 22
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 22
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 11
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 4
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 10

After Mika:

Beethoven 27/1 / Xenakis

Nominated:
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 7
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 16
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 21
*Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" - 29*
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 10
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 7
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 4
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 10
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 13
*Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 22*
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
*Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 22*
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
*Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 22*
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 11
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 4
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 11


----------



## Trout

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124. Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135. Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
1136. Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
1137. Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings
1138. Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25
1139. Shostakovich: Symphony #14
1140. Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43
1141. Varèse: Arcana
1142. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
1143. Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra
1144. Barrios: La Catedral
1145. Ostertag: All the Rage
1146. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
1147. Schnittke: Requiem
1148. Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7)
1149. Adams: Harmonium
1150. Janacek: In the Mists
1151. Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"
1152. Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
1153. Carter: String Quartet No. 3
1154. Strauss, R: Sonata for violin & piano
1155. Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482
1156. Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte"
1157. Haydn: Symphony #96 in D
1158. Honegger: Pacific 231
1159. Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis
1160. Joplin: Treemonisha
1161. Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664
1162. Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102
1163. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9
1164. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass"
1165. Walton: Cello Concerto
1166. Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba
1167. Purcell: The Fairy Queen
1168. Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor
1169. Hillborg: Cold Heat
1170. Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537
1171. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral"
1172. Schein: Banchetto musicale
1173. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams"
1174. Boulez: Piano Sonata #2
1175. Corigliano: Symphony #1
1176. MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross
1177. Dunstable: Preco preheminenciae
1178. Field: Nocturnes
1179. Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104
1180. Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices 
1181. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3
1182. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia"

Nominated:
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 7
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 16
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 21
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 10
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 7
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 4
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 10
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 22
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 22
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 11
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 4
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 11


----------



## science

after Trout:

Sculthorpe / Albinoni 

Nominated:
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 8
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 16
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 21
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 10
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 7
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 4
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 10
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 22
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 24
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 11
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 4
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 11


----------



## Nereffid

after science:

Schubert (seconded) / Sculthorpe

*Nominated:

Seconded:*
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 8
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 16
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 21
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 10
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 7
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 4
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 10
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 22
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 3
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 25
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 11
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 4
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After Nereffid:

Mozart / Finzi

Nominated:


Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 8
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 16
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 21
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 10
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 7
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 4
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 11
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 22
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 20
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 3
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 25
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 11
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 4
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Finzi / Xenakis

Nominated:


Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 8
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 16
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 21
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 10
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 7
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 4
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 13
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 22
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 20
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 3
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 25
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 11
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 4
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 12


----------



## pjang23

Bach Schubert

Nominated:


Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 8
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 16
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 23
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 10
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 7
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 4
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 13
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 22
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 20
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 4
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 25
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 11
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 4
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 12


----------



## Orpheus

Sorabji/Finzi

Nominated:


Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 8
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 18
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 21
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 10
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 7
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 4
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 14
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 22
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 20
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 4
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 25
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 13
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 4
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 12


----------



## Trout

After Orpheus:

Brahms / Finzi

Nominated:


Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 8
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 18
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 21
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 10
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 9
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 4
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 15
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 22
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 20
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 4
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 25
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 13
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 4
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Albinoni / Finzi

Nominated:


Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 10
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 18
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 21
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 10
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 9
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 4
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 16
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 22
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 20
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 4
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 25
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 13
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 4
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Sculthorpe / Villa-Lobos

Nominated:


Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 10
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 18
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 21
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 10
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 9
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 4
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 16
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 22
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 20
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 4
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 27
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 13
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 5
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 12


----------



## Trout

pjang's vote for Bach somehow got lost, so I think the Chorale Preludes should be at 23.

Nominated:


Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 10
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 18
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 23
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 10
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 9
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 4
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 16
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 22
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 20
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 4
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 27
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 13
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 5
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 12


----------



## pjang23

Trout said:


> pjang's vote for Bach somehow got lost, so I think the Chorale Preludes should be at 23.


Oh I revised my vote from one Bach to the other. Board should be this.

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 10
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 16
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 23
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 10
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 9
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 4
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 16
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 22
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 20
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 4
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 27
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 13
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 5
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23 correction 

Elgar /Elgar

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 10
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 16
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 23
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 10
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 9
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 18
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 5
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 16
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 22
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 20
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 4
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 27
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 13
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 5
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 12


----------



## Nereffid

after MagneticGhost:

Bach 56 / Elgar Sospiri

*Nominated:

Seconded:*
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 10
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 18
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 23
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 10
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 9
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 19
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 5
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 16
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 22
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 20
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 4
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 27
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 13
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 5
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 12


----------



## Mika

After Nereffid:

Sculthorpe Bach #56

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 10
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 19
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 23
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 10
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 9
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 19
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 5
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 16
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 22
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 20
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 4
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 29
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 13
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 5
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 12


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Villalobos/Albinoni

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 11
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 19
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 23
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 10
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 9
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 19
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 5
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 16
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 22
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 20
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 4
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 29
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 13
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 7
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 12


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Mozart / Sculthorpe

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 11
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 19
*Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 23*
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 10
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 9
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 19
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 5
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 16
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 22
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 22
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 4
*Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 - 30*
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 13
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 7
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 12


----------



## science

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124. Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135. Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
1136. Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
1137. Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings
1138. Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25
1139. Shostakovich: Symphony #14
1140. Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43
1141. Varèse: Arcana
1142. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
1143. Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra
1144. Barrios: La Catedral
1145. Ostertag: All the Rage
1146. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
1147. Schnittke: Requiem
1148. Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7)
1149. Adams: Harmonium
1150. Janacek: In the Mists
1151. Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"
1152. Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
1153. Carter: String Quartet No. 3
1154. Strauss, R: Sonata for violin & piano
1155. Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482
1156. Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte"
1157. Haydn: Symphony #96 in D
1158. Honegger: Pacific 231
1159. Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis
1160. Joplin: Treemonisha
1161. Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664
1162. Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102
1163. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9
1164. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass"
1165. Walton: Cello Concerto
1166. Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba
1167. Purcell: The Fairy Queen
1168. Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor
1169. Hillborg: Cold Heat
1170. Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537
1171. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral"
1172. Schein: Banchetto musicale
1173. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams"
1174. Boulez: Piano Sonata #2
1175. Corigliano: Symphony #1
1176. MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross
1177. Dunstable: Preco preheminenciae
1178. Field: Nocturnes
1179. Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104
1180. Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices 
1181. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3
1182. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia"
1183. Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8

New board:

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 11
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 19
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 23
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 10
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 9
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 19
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 5
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 16
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 22
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 22
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 4
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 13
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 7
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 12


----------



## Orpheus

After science's new board:

Szymanowski/Bach

Nominated:
Szymanowski: Symphony no.4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 2

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 11
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 19
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 24
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 10
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 9
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 19
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 5
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 16
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 22
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 22
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 4
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 13
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 7
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 12


----------



## pjang23

Bach Brahms

Nominated:
Szymanowski: Symphony no.4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 2

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 11
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 19
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 26
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 10
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 10
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 19
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 5
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 16
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 22
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 22
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 4
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 13
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 7
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Mompou / Bach 18

Nominated:
Szymanowski: Symphony no.4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 2

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 11
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 19
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 27
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 10
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 10
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 19
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 5
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 16
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 22
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 16
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 22
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 4
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 13
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 7
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 12


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Finzi / Brahms

Nominated:
Szymanowski: Symphony no.4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 2

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 11
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 19
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 27
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 10
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 11
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 19
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 5
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 18
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 22
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 16
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 22
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 4
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 13
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 7
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Finzi / Albinoni

Nominated:
Szymanowski: Symphony no.4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 2

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 12
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 19
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 27
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 10
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 11
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 19
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 5
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 20
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 22
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 16
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 22
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 4
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 13
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 7
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Szymanowski (2nd) / Boulanger

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 12
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 19
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 27
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 11
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 11
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 19
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 5
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 20
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 22
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 16
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 22
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 4
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 13
Szymanowski: Symphony no.4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 4
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 7
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 12[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mika

After MagneticGhost:

Bach 18 / Albinoni

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 13
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 19
*Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 - 29*
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 11
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 11
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 19
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 5
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 20
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 22
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 16
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 22
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 4
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 13
Szymanowski: Symphony no.4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 4
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 7
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 12


----------



## Trout

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124. Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135. Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
1136. Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
1137. Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings
1138. Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25
1139. Shostakovich: Symphony #14
1140. Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43
1141. Varèse: Arcana
1142. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
1143. Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra
1144. Barrios: La Catedral
1145. Ostertag: All the Rage
1146. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
1147. Schnittke: Requiem
1148. Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7)
1149. Adams: Harmonium
1150. Janacek: In the Mists
1151. Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"
1152. Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
1153. Carter: String Quartet No. 3
1154. Strauss, R: Sonata for violin & piano
1155. Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482
1156. Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte"
1157. Haydn: Symphony #96 in D
1158. Honegger: Pacific 231
1159. Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis
1160. Joplin: Treemonisha
1161. Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664
1162. Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102
1163. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9
1164. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass"
1165. Walton: Cello Concerto
1166. Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba
1167. Purcell: The Fairy Queen
1168. Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor
1169. Hillborg: Cold Heat
1170. Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537
1171. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral"
1172. Schein: Banchetto musicale
1173. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams"
1174. Boulez: Piano Sonata #2
1175. Corigliano: Symphony #1
1176. MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross
1177. Dunstable: Preco preheminenciae
1178. Field: Nocturnes
1179. Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104
1180. Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices 
1181. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3
1182. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia"
1183. Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8
1184. Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668

Nominated:


Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 13
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 19
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 11
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 11
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 19
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 5
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 20
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 22
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 16
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 22
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 4
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 13
Szymanowski: Symphony no.4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 4
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 7
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 12


----------



## Aecio

Liszt/Elgar S

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 13
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 19
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 11
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 11
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 5
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 20
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 22
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 24
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 16
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 22
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 4
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 13
Szymanowski: Symphony no.4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 4
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 7
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 12


----------



## Nereffid

after Aecio:

Liszt / Mozart

*Nominated:

Seconded:*
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 13
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 19
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 11
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 11
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 5
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 20
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 22
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 26
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 16
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 23
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 4
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 13
Szymanowski: Symphony no.4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 4
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 7
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 12


----------



## ptr

after Nereffid:

Lachenmann / Xenakis

*Nominated:

Seconded:*
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 13
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 19
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 11
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 11
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 5
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 20
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 24
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 26
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 16
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 23
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 4
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 13
Szymanowski: Symphony no.4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 4
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 7
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 13


----------



## science

after ptr

Albinoni / Mozart

*Nominated:

Seconded:*
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 15
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 19
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 11
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 11
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 5
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 20
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 24
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 26
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 16
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 24
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 4
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 13
Szymanowski: Symphony no.4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 4
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 7
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 13[/QUOTE]


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Brahms

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 15
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 19
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 11
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 12
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 5
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 20
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 24
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 26
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 16
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 24
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 6
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 13
Szymanowski: Symphony no.4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 4
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 7
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 13


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Brahms / Finzi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 15
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 19
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 11
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 14
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 5
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 21
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 24
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 26
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 16
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 24
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 6
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 13
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 4
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 7
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 13


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Lizst / Lachenmann

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 15
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 19
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 11
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 14
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 5
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 21
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 28
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 16
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 24
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 6
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 13
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 4
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 7
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Finzi / Albinoni

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 16
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 19
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 11
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 14
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 5
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 23
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 28
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 16
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 24
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 6
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 13
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 4
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 7
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 13


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls:

Liszt Bach

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 16
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 20
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 11
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 14
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 5
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 23
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 30
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 16
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 24
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 6
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 13
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 4
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 7
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 13


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Szymanowski / Finzi

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 16
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 20
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 11
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 14
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 5
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 24
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 30
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 16
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 24
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 6
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 13
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 6
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 7
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 13


----------



## Nereffid

after ptr:

Liszt / Szymanowski

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 16
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 20
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 11
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 14
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 5
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 24
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 13
*Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 25*
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
*Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1 - 32*
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 16
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 24
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 6
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 13
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 7
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 7
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 13


----------



## Nereffid

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124. Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135. Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
1136. Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
1137. Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings
1138. Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25
1139. Shostakovich: Symphony #14
1140. Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43
1141. Varèse: Arcana
1142. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
1143. Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra
1144. Barrios: La Catedral
1145. Ostertag: All the Rage
1146. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
1147. Schnittke: Requiem
1148. Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7)
1149. Adams: Harmonium
1150. Janacek: In the Mists
1151. Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"
1152. Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
1153. Carter: String Quartet No. 3
1154. Strauss, R: Sonata for violin & piano
1155. Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482
1156. Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte"
1157. Haydn: Symphony #96 in D
1158. Honegger: Pacific 231
1159. Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis
1160. Joplin: Treemonisha
1161. Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664
1162. Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102
1163. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9
1164. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass"
1165. Walton: Cello Concerto
1166. Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba
1167. Purcell: The Fairy Queen
1168. Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor
1169. Hillborg: Cold Heat
1170. Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537
1171. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral"
1172. Schein: Banchetto musicale
1173. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams"
1174. Boulez: Piano Sonata #2
1175. Corigliano: Symphony #1
1176. MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross
1177. Dunstable: Preco preheminenciae
1178. Field: Nocturnes
1179. Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104
1180. Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices
1181. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3
1182. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia"
1183. Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8
1184. Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668
1185. Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1

New board:

*Nominated:

Seconded:*
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 16
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 20
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 11
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 14
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 5
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 24
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 16
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 24
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 6
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 13
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 7
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 7
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 13


----------



## Aecio

Glass/Sorabji

Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 2 - Aecio

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 16
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 20
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 11
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 14
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 5
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 24
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 16
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 24
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 6
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 14
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 7
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 7
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 13


----------



## science

after Aecio: 

Glass / Mozart 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 16
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 20
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 11
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 14
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 5
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 24
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 4
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 16
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 25
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 6
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 14
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 7
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 7
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Science

Elgar 49 / Finzi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 16
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 20
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 11
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 14
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 7
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 25
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 4
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 16
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 25
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 6
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 14
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 7
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 7
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 13


----------



## pjang23

Finzi Brahms

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 16
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 20
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 11
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 15
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 7
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 27
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 4
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 13
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 16
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 25
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 6
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 14
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 7
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 7
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 13


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Finzi / Kassia

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 16
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 20
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 11
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 15
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 7
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 29
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 4
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 14
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 16
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 25
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 6
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 14
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 7
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 7
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 13


----------



## Orpheus

After PaulieGatto

Finzi/Villa-Lobos

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 16
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 20
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 11
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 15
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 7
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 31
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 4
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 14
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 16
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 25
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 6
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 14
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 7
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 8
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 13


----------



## Trout

After Orpheus:

Messiaen / Finzi

Nominated:
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 16
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 20
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 11
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 15
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 7
*Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 - 32*
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 4
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 14
*Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 25*
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 16
*Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 25*
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 6
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 14
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 7
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 8
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 13


----------



## Trout

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124. Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135. Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
1136. Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
1137. Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings
1138. Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25
1139. Shostakovich: Symphony #14
1140. Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43
1141. Varèse: Arcana
1142. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
1143. Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra
1144. Barrios: La Catedral
1145. Ostertag: All the Rage
1146. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
1147. Schnittke: Requiem
1148. Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7)
1149. Adams: Harmonium
1150. Janacek: In the Mists
1151. Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"
1152. Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
1153. Carter: String Quartet No. 3
1154. Strauss, R: Sonata for violin & piano
1155. Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482
1156. Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte"
1157. Haydn: Symphony #96 in D
1158. Honegger: Pacific 231
1159. Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis
1160. Joplin: Treemonisha
1161. Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664
1162. Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102
1163. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9
1164. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass"
1165. Walton: Cello Concerto
1166. Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba
1167. Purcell: The Fairy Queen
1168. Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor
1169. Hillborg: Cold Heat
1170. Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537
1171. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral"
1172. Schein: Banchetto musicale
1173. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams"
1174. Boulez: Piano Sonata #2
1175. Corigliano: Symphony #1
1176. MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross
1177. Dunstable: Preco preheminenciae
1178. Field: Nocturnes
1179. Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104
1180. Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices
1181. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3
1182. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia"
1183. Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8
1184. Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668
1185. Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1
1186. Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11

Nominated:
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 16
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 20
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 11
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 15
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 7
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 4
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 14
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 16
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 25
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 6
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 14
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 7
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 8
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 13


----------



## Trout

By the way, is the Liszt Mephisto Waltz intended for solo piano (Liszt also arranged it for orchestra and piano duet)?


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart / Albinoni

Nominated:
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 17
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 20
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 11
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 15
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 7
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 4
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 14
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 16
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 27
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 6
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 14
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 7
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 8
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 13


----------



## Mika

after Mmsbls:

Bach Boulanger

Nominated:
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 17
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 22
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 12
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 15
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 7
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 4
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 14
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 16
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 27
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 6
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 14
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 7
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 8
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 13


----------



## pluhagr

after Mika:

Messiaen/Glass

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 17
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 22
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 12
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 15
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 7
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 5
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 14
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle - 4 
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 16
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 27
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 6
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 14
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 7
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 8
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 13


----------



## Aecio

After Pluhagr

Albinoni/Villalobos

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 19
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 22
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 12
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 15
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 7
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 5
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 14
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle - 4 
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 16
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 27
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 6
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 14
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 7
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 9
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 13


----------



## science

After Aecio: 

Mozart / Albinoni: 

Nominated:

Seconded:

Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 20
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 22
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 12
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 15
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 7
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 5
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 14
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle - 4 
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 16
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 29
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 6
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 14
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 7
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 9
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Science

Xenakis / Messiaen

Nominated:

Seconded:

Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 20
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 22
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 12
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 15
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 7
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 5
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 14
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle - 5
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 16
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 29
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 6
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 14
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 7
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 9
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 15


----------



## Nereffid

after Magnetic Ghost (edited to fix clash):

Bach / Mozart

*Nominated:

Seconded:*
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 20
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 24
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 12
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 15
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 7
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 5
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 14
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle - 5
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 16
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 30
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 19
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 6
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 14
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 7
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 9
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 15


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Nereffid

Satie / Messiaen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 20
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 24
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 12
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 15
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 7
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 5
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 14
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle - 6
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 16
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 30
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 6
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 14
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 7
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 9
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 15


----------



## Orpheus

After Berghansson

Sorabji/Kassia

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 20
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 24
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 12
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 15
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 7
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 5
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 15
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle - 6
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 16
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 30
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 6
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 16
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 7
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 9
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 15


----------



## Trout

After Orpheus:

Messiaen / Brahms

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 20
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 24
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 12
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 16
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 7
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 5
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 15
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle - 8
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 16
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 30
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 6
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 16
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 7
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 9
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Mozart / Sorabji

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 20
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 24
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 12
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 16
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 7
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 5
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 15
*Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 25*
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle - 8
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 16
*Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387 - 32*
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 6
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 17
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 7
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 9
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124. Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135. Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
1136. Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
1137. Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings
1138. Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25
1139. Shostakovich: Symphony #14
1140. Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43
1141. Varèse: Arcana
1142. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
1143. Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra
1144. Barrios: La Catedral
1145. Ostertag: All the Rage
1146. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
1147. Schnittke: Requiem
1148. Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7)
1149. Adams: Harmonium
1150. Janacek: In the Mists
1151. Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"
1152. Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
1153. Carter: String Quartet No. 3
1154. Strauss, R: Sonata for violin & piano
1155. Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482
1156. Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte"
1157. Haydn: Symphony #96 in D
1158. Honegger: Pacific 231
1159. Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis
1160. Joplin: Treemonisha
1161. Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664
1162. Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102
1163. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9
1164. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass"
1165. Walton: Cello Concerto
1166. Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba
1167. Purcell: The Fairy Queen
1168. Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor
1169. Hillborg: Cold Heat
1170. Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537
1171. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral"
1172. Schein: Banchetto musicale
1173. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams"
1174. Boulez: Piano Sonata #2
1175. Corigliano: Symphony #1
1176. MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross
1177. Dunstable: Preco preheminenciae
1178. Field: Nocturnes
1179. Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104
1180. Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices
1181. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3
1182. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia"
1183. Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8
1184. Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668
1185. Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1
1186. Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11
1187. Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K. 387

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 20
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 24
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 12
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 16
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 7
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 5
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 15
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle - 8
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 16
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 6
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 17
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 7
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 9
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Albinoni / Glass

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 22
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 24
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 12
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 16
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 7
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 6
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 15
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle - 8
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 16
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 6
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 17
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 7
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 9
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 15


----------



## pjang23

Bach Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 22
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 26
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 12
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 16
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 7
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 6
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 15
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle - 8
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 16
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 3
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 7
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 17
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 7
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 9
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 15


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Albinoni / Poulenc

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 24
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 26
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 12
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 16
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 7
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 6
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 15
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle - 8
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 16
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 4
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 7
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 17
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 7
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 9
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 15


----------



## Mika

after science:

Bach Kassia

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 24
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 28
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 12
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 16
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 7
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 6
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 16
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle - 8
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 16
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 4
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 7
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 17
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 7
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 9
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 15


----------



## ptr

after Mika:

Messiaen / Lachenmann

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 24
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 28
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 12
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 16
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 7
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 6
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 16
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 26
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 13
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle - 10
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 16
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 4
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 7
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 17
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 7
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 9
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 15


----------



## Nereffid

atfer ptr:

Schubert / Leifs

*Nominated:

Seconded:*
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 24
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 28
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 12
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 16
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 7
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 6
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 16
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 26
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 14
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle - 10
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 16
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 4
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 9
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 17
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 7
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 9
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 15


----------



## Aecio

After Nereffid

Mompou/Sorabji

*Nominated:

Seconded:*
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 24
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 28
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 12
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 16
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 7
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 6
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 16
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 26
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 14
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle - 10
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 4
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 9
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 7
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 9
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Brahms / Leifs

*Nominated:

Seconded:*
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 24
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 28
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 12
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 18
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 7
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 6
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 16
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 26
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 15
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle - 10
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 4
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 9
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 7
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 9
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 15


----------



## pjang23

Bach Faure

Nominated:
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 24
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 30
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 12
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 18
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 7
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 6
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 16
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 26
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 15
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle - 10
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 4
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 9
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 7
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 9
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 15


----------



## Orpheus

After Pjang 23

Bach/Szymanowski

Nominated:
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 24
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 32
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 12
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 18
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 7
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 6
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 16
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 26
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 15
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle - 10
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 4
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 9
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 8
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 9
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Orpheus

Bach / Lachenmann

Nominated:
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 24
*Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" - 34*
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 12
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 18
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 7
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 6
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 16
*Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 27*
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 15
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle - 10
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 4
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 9
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 8
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 9
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124. Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135. Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
1136. Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
1137. Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings
1138. Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25
1139. Shostakovich: Symphony #14
1140. Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43
1141. Varèse: Arcana
1142. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
1143. Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra
1144. Barrios: La Catedral
1145. Ostertag: All the Rage
1146. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
1147. Schnittke: Requiem
1148. Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7)
1149. Adams: Harmonium
1150. Janacek: In the Mists
1151. Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"
1152. Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
1153. Carter: String Quartet No. 3
1154. Strauss, R: Sonata for violin & piano
1155. Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482
1156. Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte"
1157. Haydn: Symphony #96 in D
1158. Honegger: Pacific 231
1159. Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis
1160. Joplin: Treemonisha
1161. Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664
1162. Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102
1163. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9
1164. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass"
1165. Walton: Cello Concerto
1166. Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba
1167. Purcell: The Fairy Queen
1168. Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor
1169. Hillborg: Cold Heat
1170. Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537
1171. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral"
1172. Schein: Banchetto musicale
1173. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams"
1174. Boulez: Piano Sonata #2
1175. Corigliano: Symphony #1
1176. MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross
1177. Dunstable: Preco preheminenciae
1178. Field: Nocturnes
1179. Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104
1180. Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices
1181. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3
1182. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia"
1183. Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8
1184. Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668
1185. Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1
1186. Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11
1187. Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K. 387
1188. Bach: Cantata #56: "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen"

After Orpheus

Bach / Lachenmann

*Nominated*:
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 24
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 12
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 18
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 7
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 6
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 16
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 27
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 15
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle - 10
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 4
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 9
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 8
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 9
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 15


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Brahms / Messiaen

Nominated:
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 24
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 12
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 20
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 7
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 6
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 16
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 27
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 15
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle - 11
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 4
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 9
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 8
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 9
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 15


----------



## Nereffid

after Trout:

Boulanger / Villa-Lobos

*Nominated:*
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded:*
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 24
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 14
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 20
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 7
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 6
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 16
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 27
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 15
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle - 11
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 4
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 9
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 8
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 10
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 15


----------



## Mika

after Nereffid:

Boulanger / Albinoni


Nominated:
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 25
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 16
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 20
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 8
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 7
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 6
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 16
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 27
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 15
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle - 11
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 4
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 9
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 8
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 10
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 15


----------



## ptr

after Mika:

Messiaen / Crumb

*Nominated*:
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 25
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 16
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 20
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 9
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 7
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 6
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 16
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 27
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 15
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle - 13
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 4
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 9
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 8
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 10
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Lachenmann / Xenakis

*Nominated*:
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 25
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 16
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 20
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 9
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 7
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 6
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 16
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 29
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 15
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle - 13
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 4
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 9
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 8
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 10
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 16


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Messiaen / Brahms

Nominated:
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 25
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 16
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 21
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 9
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 7
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 6
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 16
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 29
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 15
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 4
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 9
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 8
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 10
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Albinoni / Glass

Nominated:
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 27
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 16
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 21
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 9
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 7
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 7
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 16
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 29
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 15
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 4
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 9
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 8
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 10
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 16


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Lachenmann / Xenakis

Nominated:
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 27
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 16
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 21
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 9
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 7
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 7
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 16
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 31
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 15
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 4
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 9
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 8
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 10
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 17


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Schubert

Nominated:
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 27
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 16
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 23
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 9
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 7
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 7
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 16
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 31
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 15
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 4
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 10
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 8
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 10
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 17


----------



## Nereffid

after pjang23:

Poulenc / Fauré (seconded)

*Nominated:

Seconded:*
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 27
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 16
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 23
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 9
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 7
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 2
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 7
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 16
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 31
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 15
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 6
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 10
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 8
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 10
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 17


----------



## Mika

after Nereffid:

Lachenmann / Golijov:Ainadamar (nominated)


Nominated:
Golijov:Ainadamar -1- Mika

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 27
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 16
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 23
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 9
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 7
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 2
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 7
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 16
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 33
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 15
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 6
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 10
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 8
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 10
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 17


----------



## science

after Mika:

Albinoni / Golijov 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 29
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 16
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 23
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 9
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 7
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 2
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 7
Golijov: Ainadamar - 2
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 16
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 33
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 15
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 6
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 10
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 8
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 10
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Science

Elgar49/Villa-Lobos

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 29
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 16
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 23
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 9
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 9
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 2
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 7
Golijov: Ainadamar - 2
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 16
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 33
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 15
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 6
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 10
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 8
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 11
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 17


----------



## ptr

After MagneticGhost

Messiaen / Lachenmann

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 29
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 16
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 23
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 9
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 9
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 2
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 7
Golijov: Ainadamar - 2
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 16
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 34
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 15
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 6
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 10
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 8
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 11
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 17


----------



## Aecio

Poulenc/Villalobos

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 29
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 16
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 23
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 9
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 9
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 2
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 7
Golijov: Ainadamar - 2
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 16
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 33
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 15
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 8
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 10
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 8
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 12
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 17


----------



## Orpheus

After Aecio

Messiaen/Kassia

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 29
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 16
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 23
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 9
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 9
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 2
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 7
Golijov: Ainadamar - 2
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 17
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 33
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 15
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 8
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 10
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 8
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 12
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 17


----------



## pjang23

Faure Brahms

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 29
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 16
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 24
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 9
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 9
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 4
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 7
Golijov: Ainadamar - 2
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 17
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 33
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 15
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 8
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 10
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 8
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 12
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 17


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Bantock / Messiaen

Nominated:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 29
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 16
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 24
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 9
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 9
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 4
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 7
Golijov: Ainadamar - 2
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 17
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 33
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 15
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle - 18
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 8
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 10
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 8
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 12
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Lachenmann / Muhly

Nominated:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 29
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 16
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 24
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 9
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 9
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 4
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 7
Golijov: Ainadamar - 2
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 17
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 35
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 15
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle - 18
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 8
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 10
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 8
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 12
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Albinoni / Glass

Nominated:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 31
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 16
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 24
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 9
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 9
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 4
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 8
Golijov: Ainadamar - 2
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 17
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 35
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 15
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle - 18
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 8
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 10
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 8
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 12
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 17


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls

Crumb / Messiaen

Nominated:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 31
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 16
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 24
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 11
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 9
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 4
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 8
Golijov: Ainadamar - 2
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 17
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 35
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 15
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle - 19
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 8
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 10
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 8
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 12
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 17


----------



## science

after berghansson: 

Fauré / Golijov 

Nominated:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 31
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 16
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 24
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 11
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 9
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 6
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 8
Golijov: Ainadamar - 3
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 17
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 35
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 15
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle - 19
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 8
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 10
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 8
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 12
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 17


----------



## Mika

after science:

Muhly Boulanger

Nominated:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 31
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 17
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 24
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 11
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 9
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 6
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 8
Golijov: Ainadamar - 3
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 17
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 35
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 15
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle - 19
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 20
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 8
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 10
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 8
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 12
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 17


----------



## Nereffid

after Mika:

Glass / Szymanowski

Nominated:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 31
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 17
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 24
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 11
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 9
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 6
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 10
Golijov: Ainadamar - 3
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 17
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 35
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 15
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle - 19
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 20
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 8
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 10
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 9
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 12
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 17


----------



## ptr

after Nereffid:

Messiaen / Lachenmann

*Nominated*:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 31
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 17
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 24
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 11
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 9
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 6
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 10
Golijov: Ainadamar - 3
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 17
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 36
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 15
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle - 21
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 20
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 8
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 10
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 9
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 12
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 17


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Glass/Boulanger

*Nominated*:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*:
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 31
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 18
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 24
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 11
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 20
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 9
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 6
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 12
Golijov: Ainadamar - 3
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 17
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 36
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 15
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle - 21
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 20
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 8
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 10
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 9
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 12
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Lachenmann / Elgar70

*Nominated*:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*:
*Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 - 31*
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 18
*Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 24*
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 11
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 21
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 9
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 6
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 12
Golijov: Ainadamar - 3
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 17
*Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - 38*
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 15
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle - 21
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 20
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 8
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 10
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 9
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 12
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124. Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135. Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
1136. Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
1137. Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings
1138. Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25
1139. Shostakovich: Symphony #14
1140. Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43
1141. Varèse: Arcana
1142. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
1143. Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra
1144. Barrios: La Catedral
1145. Ostertag: All the Rage
1146. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
1147. Schnittke: Requiem
1148. Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7)
1149. Adams: Harmonium
1150. Janacek: In the Mists
1151. Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"
1152. Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
1153. Carter: String Quartet No. 3
1154. Strauss, R: Sonata for violin & piano
1155. Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482
1156. Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte"
1157. Haydn: Symphony #96 in D
1158. Honegger: Pacific 231
1159. Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis
1160. Joplin: Treemonisha
1161. Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664
1162. Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102
1163. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9
1164. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass"
1165. Walton: Cello Concerto
1166. Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba
1167. Purcell: The Fairy Queen
1168. Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor
1169. Hillborg: Cold Heat
1170. Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537
1171. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral"
1172. Schein: Banchetto musicale
1173. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams"
1174. Boulez: Piano Sonata #2
1175. Corigliano: Symphony #1
1176. MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross
1177. Dunstable: Preco preheminenciae
1178. Field: Nocturnes
1179. Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104
1180. Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices
1181. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3
1182. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia"
1183. Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8
1184. Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668
1185. Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1
1186. Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11
1187. Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K. 387
1188. Bach: Cantata #56: "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen"
1189. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern
1190. Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

New Board

*Nominated*:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*:
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 18
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 24
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 11
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 21
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 9
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 6
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 12
Golijov: Ainadamar - 3
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 17
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 15
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle - 21
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 20
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 8
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 10
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 9
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 12
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 17


----------



## science

after MagneticGhost's New Board:

Golijov / Fauré

*Nominated*:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*:
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 18
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 24
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 11
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 21
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 9
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 7
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 12
Golijov: Ainadamar - 5
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 17
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 15
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle - 21
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 20
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 8
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 10
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 9
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 12
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 17[/QUOTE]


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Cherubini: String Quartet No. 6 / Glass

Nominated:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 2 - Trout
Cherubini: String Quartet No. 6 - 2 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 18
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 24
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 11
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 21
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 9
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 7
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 13
Golijov: Ainadamar - 5
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 17
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 15
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle - 21
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 20
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 8
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 10
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 9
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 12
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Szymanowski / Brahms

Nominated:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 2 - Trout
Cherubini: String Quartet No. 6 - 2 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 18
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 25
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 11
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 21
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 9
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 7
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 13
Golijov: Ainadamar - 5
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 17
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 15
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle - 21
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 20
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 8
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 10
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 11
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 12
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 17


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Brahms / Messiaen

Nominated:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 2 - Trout
Cherubini: String Quartet No. 6 - 2 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 18
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 27
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 11
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 21
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 9
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 7
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 13
Golijov: Ainadamar - 5
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 17
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 15
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 20
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 8
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 10
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 11
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 12
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 17


----------



## pluhagr

After Trout:

Messiaen / Glass

Nominated:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 2 - Trout
Cherubini: String Quartet No. 6 - 2 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 18
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 27
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 11
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 21
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 9
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 7
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 14
Golijov: Ainadamar - 5
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 17
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 15
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle - 24
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 20
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 8
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 10
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 11
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 12
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 17


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Bantock

Nominated:
Cherubini: String Quartet No. 6 - 2 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 3
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 18
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 29
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 11
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 21
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 9
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 7
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 14
Golijov: Ainadamar - 5
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 17
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 15
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle - 24
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 20
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 8
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 10
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 11
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 12
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 17


----------



## Mika

after pjang23:

Brahms Muhly

Nominated:
Cherubini: String Quartet No. 6 - 2 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 3
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 18
*Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30 - 31*
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 11
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 21
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 9
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 7
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 14
Golijov: Ainadamar - 5
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 17
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 15
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle - 24
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 21
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 8
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 10
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 11
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 12
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

...................


----------



## Mika

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124. Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135. Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
1136. Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
1137. Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings
1138. Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25
1139. Shostakovich: Symphony #14
1140. Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43
1141. Varèse: Arcana
1142. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
1143. Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra
1144. Barrios: La Catedral
1145. Ostertag: All the Rage
1146. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
1147. Schnittke: Requiem
1148. Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7)
1149. Adams: Harmonium
1150. Janacek: In the Mists
1151. Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"
1152. Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
1153. Carter: String Quartet No. 3
1154. Strauss, R: Sonata for violin & piano
1155. Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482
1156. Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte"
1157. Haydn: Symphony #96 in D
1158. Honegger: Pacific 231
1159. Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis
1160. Joplin: Treemonisha
1161. Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664
1162. Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102
1163. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9
1164. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass"
1165. Walton: Cello Concerto
1166. Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba
1167. Purcell: The Fairy Queen
1168. Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor
1169. Hillborg: Cold Heat
1170. Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537
1171. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral"
1172. Schein: Banchetto musicale
1173. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams"
1174. Boulez: Piano Sonata #2
1175. Corigliano: Symphony #1
1176. MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross
1177. Dunstable: Preco preheminenciae
1178. Field: Nocturnes
1179. Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104
1180. Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices
1181. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3
1182. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia"
1183. Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8
1184. Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668
1185. Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1
1186. Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11
1187. Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K. 387
1188. Bach: Cantata #56: "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen"
1189. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern
1190. Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5
1191. Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30


----------



## Mika

New board:

Nominated:
Cherubini: String Quartet No. 6 - 2 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 3
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 18
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 11
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 21
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 9
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 7
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 14
Golijov: Ainadamar - 5
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 17
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 15
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle - 24
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 21
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 8
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 10
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 11
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 12
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika (new board)

Messiaen / Szymanowski

Nominated:
Cherubini: String Quartet No. 6 - 2 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 3
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 18
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 11
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 21
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 9
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 7
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 14
Golijov: Ainadamar - 5
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 17
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 15
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle - 26
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 21
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 8
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 10
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 12
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 12
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 17


----------



## Nereffid

after MagneticGhost:

Messiaen / Boulanger

Nominated:
Cherubini: String Quartet No. 6 - 2 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 3
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 19
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 11
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 21
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 9
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 7
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 14
Golijov: Ainadamar - 5
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 17
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 15
*Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle - 28*
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 21
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 8
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 10
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 12
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 12
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 17


----------



## Nereffid

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124. Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135. Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
1136. Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
1137. Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings
1138. Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25
1139. Shostakovich: Symphony #14
1140. Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43
1141. Varèse: Arcana
1142. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
1143. Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra
1144. Barrios: La Catedral
1145. Ostertag: All the Rage
1146. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
1147. Schnittke: Requiem
1148. Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7)
1149. Adams: Harmonium
1150. Janacek: In the Mists
1151. Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"
1152. Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
1153. Carter: String Quartet No. 3
1154. Strauss, R: Sonata for violin & piano
1155. Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482
1156. Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte"
1157. Haydn: Symphony #96 in D
1158. Honegger: Pacific 231
1159. Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis
1160. Joplin: Treemonisha
1161. Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664
1162. Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102
1163. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9
1164. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass"
1165. Walton: Cello Concerto
1166. Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba
1167. Purcell: The Fairy Queen
1168. Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor
1169. Hillborg: Cold Heat
1170. Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537
1171. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral"
1172. Schein: Banchetto musicale
1173. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams"
1174. Boulez: Piano Sonata #2
1175. Corigliano: Symphony #1
1176. MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross
1177. Dunstable: Preco preheminenciae
1178. Field: Nocturnes
1179. Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104
1180. Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices
1181. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3
1182. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia"
1183. Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8
1184. Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668
1185. Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1
1186. Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11
1187. Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K. 387
1188. Bach: Cantata #56: "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen"
1189. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern
1190. Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5
1191. Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30
1192. Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle

New board:

*Nominated:*
Cherubini: String Quartet No. 6 - 2 - mmsbls

*Seconded:*
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 3
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 19
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 11
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 21
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 9
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 7
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 14
Golijov: Ainadamar - 5
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 17
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 21
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 8
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 10
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 12
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 12
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 17


----------



## Aecio

Cherubini/Villalobos

Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 3
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 19
Cherubini: String Quartet No. 6 - 4
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 11
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 21
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 9
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 7
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 14
Golijov: Ainadamar - 5
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 17
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 21
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 8
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 10
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 12
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 13
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 17


----------



## ptr

sfter Aecio;

Crumb / Poulenc

Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 3
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 19
Cherubini: String Quartet No. 6 - 4
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 13
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 21
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 9
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 7
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 14
Golijov: Ainadamar - 5
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 17
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 21
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 9
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 10
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 12
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 13
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 17


----------



## Orpheus

After ptr: 

Leifs/Brian (nominated)

Nominated:
Havergal Brian: Violin Concerto - 1

Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 3
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 19
Cherubini: String Quartet No. 6 - 4
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 13
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 21
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 9
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 7
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 14
Golijov: Ainadamar - 5
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 17
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 21
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 9
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 10
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 12
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 13
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 17


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Faure

Nominated:
Havergal Brian: Violin Concerto - 1

Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 3
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 19
Cherubini: String Quartet No. 6 - 4
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 13
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 21
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 9
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 8
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 14
Golijov: Ainadamar - 5
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 17
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 21
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 9
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 12
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 12
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 13
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 17


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Faure / Golijov 

Nominated:
Havergal Brian: Violin Concerto - 1

Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 3
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 19
Cherubini: String Quartet No. 6 - 4
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 13
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 21
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 9
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 10
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 14
Golijov: Ainadamar - 6
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 17
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 21
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 9
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 12
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 12
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 13
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Muhly / Boulanger

Nominated:
Havergal Brian: Violin Concerto - 1

Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 3
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 20
Cherubini: String Quartet No. 6 - 4
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 13
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 21
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 9
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 10
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 14
Golijov: Ainadamar - 6
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 17
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 23
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 9
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 12
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 12
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 13
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 17


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Hindemith / Bantock

Nominated:
Brian: Violin Concerto - 1
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 4
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 20
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 4
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 13
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 21
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 9
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 10
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 14
Golijov: Ainadamar - 6
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 17
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 23
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 9
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 12
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 12
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 13
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Bantock / Brian (2nd)

Nominated:

Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 6
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 20
Brian: Violin Concerto - 2
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 4
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 13
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 21
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 9
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 10
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 14
Golijov: Ainadamar - 6
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 17
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 23
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 9
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 12
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 12
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 13
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Glass / Cherubini

Nominated:

Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 6
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 20
Brian: Violin Concerto - 2
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 5
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 13
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 21
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 9
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 10
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 16
Golijov: Ainadamar - 6
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 17
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 23
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 9
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 12
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 12
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 13
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 17


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls:

Muhly Boulanger

Nominated:

Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 6
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 21
Brian: Violin Concerto - 2
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 5
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 13
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 21
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 9
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 10
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 16
Golijov: Ainadamar - 6
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 17
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 9
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 12
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 12
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 13
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 17


----------



## Nereffid

after Mika:

Crumb / Muhly

*Nominated:*
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 2 - Trout

*Seconded:*
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 6
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 21
Brian: Violin Concerto - 2
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 5
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 15
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 21
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 9
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 10
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 16
Golijov: Ainadamar - 6
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 17
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 26
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 9
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 12
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 12
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 13
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

Sorry for being a little late in the game but I'm struggling to find good links to Muhly and Kassia.
Can some kind soul put me in the right direction.
Ta


----------



## PaulieGatto

I found the Muhly work on spotify:
https://play.spotify.com/album/3WIE...e&utm_source=open.spotify.com&utm_medium=open

And this is the recording of Troparion of Kassiani I like best. It doesn't add instrumentation found on other recordings and its in Greek, and I feel probably closest to Greek Orthodox music of old, at least as far as I know, I'm definitely no expert.


----------



## MagneticGhost

PaulieGatto said:


> I found the Muhly work on spotify:
> https://play.spotify.com/album/3WIE...e&utm_source=open.spotify.com&utm_medium=open
> 
> And this is the recording of Troparion of Kassiani I like best. It doesn't add instrumentation found on other recordings and its in Greek, and I feel probably closest to Greek Orthodox music of old, at least as far as I know, I'm definitely no expert.


Thank you kindly  I'll listen later.


----------



## Mika

PaulieGatto said:


> I found the Muhly work on spotify:
> https://play.spotify.com/album/3WIE...e&utm_source=open.spotify.com&utm_medium=open
> 
> And this is the recording of Troparion of Kassiani I like best. It doesn't add instrumentation found on other recordings and its in Greek, and I feel probably closest to Greek Orthodox music of old, at least as far as I know, I'm definitely no expert.


When I did my 'Kassia youtube study' , I found quite a many versions of varying lengths (less than 10 minutes to PG example close to 30 minutes). I wonder what is the most original length if any? I have understood this is the mandatory item for Greek Orthodox Easter church service.

Muhly I have on CD , but spotify is a good alternative.


----------



## PaulieGatto

Mika said:


> When I did my 'Kassia youtube study' , I found quite a many versions of varying lengths (less than 10 minutes to PG example close to 30 minutes). I wonder what is the most original length if any? I have understood this is the mandatory item for Greek Orthodox Easter church service.
> 
> Muhly I have on CD , but spotify is a good alternative.


I'm going to guess that the Troparion of Kassiani may perhaps be better suited for shorter length in most places its performed. I found another decent recording though after my last link just to find something nice which was shorter, which, if you don't want to listen for 26 minutes (its half the length) might be closer to how its performed normally. 



.


----------



## ptr

after Nereffid:

Xenakis / Crumb

*Nominated:*
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 2 - Trout

*Seconded:*
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 6
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 21
Brian: Violin Concerto - 2
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 5
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 21
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 9
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 10
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 16
Golijov: Ainadamar - 6
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 17
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 26
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 9
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 12
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 12
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 13
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 19


----------



## Mika

This record has some variations of Kassiani:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B005C5ZCGA/ref=dm_sp_alb?ie=UTF8&qid=1373832675&sr=8-2

I think first one is Kassiani's. Record is in spotify also.


----------



## Orpheus

After ptr:

Bantock/Hindemith(Seconded)

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 8
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 21
Brian: Violin Concerto - 2
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 5
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 21
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 9
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 10
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 16
Golijov: Ainadamar - 6
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 3
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 17
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 26
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 9
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 12
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 12
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 13
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 19


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Bantock

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 9
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 21
Brian: Violin Concerto - 2
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 5
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 21
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 9
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 10
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 16
Golijov: Ainadamar - 6
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 3
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 17
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 26
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 9
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 14
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 12
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 13
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 19


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Bantock / Hindemith

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 11
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 21
Brian: Violin Concerto - 2
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 5
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 21
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 9
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 10
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 16
Golijov: Ainadamar - 6
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 4
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 17
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 26
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 9
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 14
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 12
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 13
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 19


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Berwald: Symphony No. 3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” / Glass

Nominated:
Berwald: Symphony No. 3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 2 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 11
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 21
Brian: Violin Concerto - 2
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 5
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 21
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 9
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 10
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 17
Golijov: Ainadamar - 6
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 4
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 17
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 26
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 9
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 14
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 12
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 13
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 19


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Fauré / Poulenc

Nominated:
Berwald: Symphony No. 3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 2 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 11
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 21
Brian: Violin Concerto - 2
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 5
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 21
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 9
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 12
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 17
Golijov: Ainadamar - 6
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 4
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 17
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 26
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 10
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 14
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 12
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 13
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 19


----------



## Mika

after mmsbls:

Muhly Xenakis

Nominated:
Berwald: Symphony No. 3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere" - 2 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 11
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 21
Brian: Violin Concerto - 2
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 5
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 21
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 9
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 12
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 17
Golijov: Ainadamar - 6
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 4
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 17
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 15
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
*Muhly: Seeing is Believing - 28*
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 10
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 14
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 12
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 13
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 20


----------



## ptr

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124. Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135. Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
1136. Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
1137. Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings
1138. Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25
1139. Shostakovich: Symphony #14
1140. Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43
1141. Varèse: Arcana
1142. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
1143. Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra
1144. Barrios: La Catedral
1145. Ostertag: All the Rage
1146. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
1147. Schnittke: Requiem
1148. Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7)
1149. Adams: Harmonium
1150. Janacek: In the Mists
1151. Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"
1152. Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
1153. Carter: String Quartet No. 3
1154. Strauss, R: Sonata for violin & piano
1155. Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482
1156. Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte"
1157. Haydn: Symphony #96 in D
1158. Honegger: Pacific 231
1159. Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis
1160. Joplin: Treemonisha
1161. Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664
1162. Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102
1163. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9
1164. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass"
1165. Walton: Cello Concerto
1166. Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba
1167. Purcell: The Fairy Queen
1168. Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor
1169. Hillborg: Cold Heat
1170. Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537
1171. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral"
1172. Schein: Banchetto musicale
1173. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams"
1174. Boulez: Piano Sonata #2
1175. Corigliano: Symphony #1
1176. MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross
1177. Dunstable: Preco preheminenciae
1178. Field: Nocturnes
1179. Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104
1180. Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices
1181. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3
1182. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia"
1183. Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8
1184. Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668
1185. Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1
1186. Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11
1187. Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K. 387
1188. Bach: Cantata #56: "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen"
1189. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern
1190. Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5
1191. Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30
1192. Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle
1193. Muhly: Seeing is Believing

after Mika:

Bantock / Leifs

*Nominated:*
Berwald: Symphony No. 3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere" - 2 - mmsbls

*Seconded:*
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 13
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 21
Brian: Violin Concerto - 2
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 5
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 21
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 9
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 12
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 17
Golijov: Ainadamar - 6
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 4
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 17
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 16
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 10
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 14
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 12
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 13
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 20


----------



## Nereffid

after ptr:

Schubert / Villa-Lobos

*Nominated:*
Berwald: Symphony No. 3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere" - 2 - mmsbls

*Seconded:*
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 13
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 21
Brian: Violin Concerto - 2
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 5
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 21
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 9
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 12
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 17
Golijov: Ainadamar - 6
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 4
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 17
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 16
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 10
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 16
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 12
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 14
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Nereffid

Kassia / Elgar70

*Nominated:*
Berwald: Symphony No. 3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere" - 2 - mmsbls

*Seconded:*
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 13
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 21
Brian: Violin Concerto - 2
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 5
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 22
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 9
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 12
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 17
Golijov: Ainadamar - 6
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 4
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 16
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 10
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 16
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 12
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 14
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 20


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Boulanger/Hindemith

*Nominated:*
Berwald: Symphony No. 3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere" - 2 - mmsbls

*Seconded:*
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 13
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 23
Brian: Violin Concerto - 2
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 5
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 22
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 9
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 12
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 17
Golijov: Ainadamar - 6
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 5
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 16
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 10
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 16
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 12
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 14
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 20


----------



## Orpheus

After Aecio

Villa-Lobos/Brian

Nominated:
Berwald: Symphony No. 3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 2 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 13
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 23
Brian: Violin Concerto - 3
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 5
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 22
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 9
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 12
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 17
Golijov: Ainadamar - 6
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 5
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 16
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 10
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 16
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 12
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 16
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 20


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Faure

Nominated:
Berwald: Symphony No. 3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 2 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 13
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 23
Brian: Violin Concerto - 3
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 5
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 22
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 9
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 13
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 17
Golijov: Ainadamar - 6
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 5
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 16
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 10
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 18
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 12
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 16
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Boulanger / Szymanowski

Nominated:
Berwald: Symphony No. 3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 2 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 13
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 25
Brian: Violin Concerto - 3
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 5
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 22
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 9
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 13
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 17
Golijov: Ainadamar - 6
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 5
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 16
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 10
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 18
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 13
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 16
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Cherubini / Glass

Nominated:
Berwald: Symphony No. 3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 2 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 13
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 25
Brian: Violin Concerto - 3
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 7
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 22
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 9
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 13
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 18
Golijov: Ainadamar - 6
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 5
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 16
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 10
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 18
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 13
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 16
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 20


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Fauré / Berwald 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 13
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 3
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 25
Brian: Violin Concerto - 3
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 7
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 22
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 9
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 15
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 18
Golijov: Ainadamar - 6
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 5
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 16
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 10
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 18
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 13
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 16
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 20


----------



## Trout

After science:

Bantock / Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 15
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 3
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 25
Brian: Violin Concerto - 3
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 7
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 22
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 9
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 15
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 18
Golijov: Ainadamar - 6
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 5
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 16
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 10
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 19
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 13
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 16
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 20


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Szymanowski / Elgar Op 49

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 15
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere" - 3
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 25
Brian: Violin Concerto - 3
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 7
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 22
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 9
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 16
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 18
Golijov: Ainadamar - 6
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 5
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 16
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 10
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 19
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 16
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Boulanger / Leifs

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 15
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere" - 3
Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 27
Brian: Violin Concerto - 3
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 7
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 22
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 9
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 16
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 18
Golijov: Ainadamar - 6
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 5
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 10
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 19
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 16
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 20


----------



## Mika

After MagneticGhost:

Boulanger / Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 (nominated)

*Nominated:*
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 1 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 15
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere" - 3
*Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime - 29*
Brian: Violin Concerto - 3
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 7
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 16
*Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 22*
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 9
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 16
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 18
Golijov: Ainadamar - 6
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 5
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 10
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 19
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 16
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 20


----------



## Mika

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124. Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135. Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
1136. Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
1137. Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings
1138. Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25
1139. Shostakovich: Symphony #14
1140. Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43
1141. Varèse: Arcana
1142. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
1143. Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra
1144. Barrios: La Catedral
1145. Ostertag: All the Rage
1146. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
1147. Schnittke: Requiem
1148. Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7)
1149. Adams: Harmonium
1150. Janacek: In the Mists
1151. Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"
1152. Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
1153. Carter: String Quartet No. 3
1154. Strauss, R: Sonata for violin & piano
1155. Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482
1156. Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte"
1157. Haydn: Symphony #96 in D
1158. Honegger: Pacific 231
1159. Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis
1160. Joplin: Treemonisha
1161. Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664
1162. Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102
1163. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9
1164. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass"
1165. Walton: Cello Concerto
1166. Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba
1167. Purcell: The Fairy Queen
1168. Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor
1169. Hillborg: Cold Heat
1170. Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537
1171. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral"
1172. Schein: Banchetto musicale
1173. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams"
1174. Boulez: Piano Sonata #2
1175. Corigliano: Symphony #1
1176. MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross
1177. Dunstable: Preco preheminenciae
1178. Field: Nocturnes
1179. Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104
1180. Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices
1181. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3
1182. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia"
1183. Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8
1184. Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668
1185. Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1
1186. Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11
1187. Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K. 387
1188. Bach: Cantata #56: "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen"
1189. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern
1190. Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5
1191. Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30
1192. Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle
1193. Muhly: Seeing is Believing 
1194. Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime

*New Board:*

*Nominated:*
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 1 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 15
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere" - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 3
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 7
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 16
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 22
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 9
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 16
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 18
Golijov: Ainadamar - 6
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 5
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 10
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 21
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 19
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 16
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 20


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika

Satie / Crumb

Nominated:
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 15
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 3
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 7
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 17
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 22
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 9
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 16
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 18
Golijov: Ainadamar - 6
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 5
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 10
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 23
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 19
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 16
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 20


----------



## Orpheus

After berghansson

Shostakovich(nominated)/Bantock

Nominated:
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 1 - Mika
Shostakovich: Symphony #7 in C major, Op. 60 - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 16
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 3
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 7
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 17
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 22
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 9
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 16
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 18
Golijov: Ainadamar - 6
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 5
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 10
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 23
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 19
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 16
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 20


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Bantock

Nominated:
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 1 - Mika
Shostakovich: Symphony #7 in C major, Op. 60 - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 17
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 3
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 7
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 17
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 22
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 9
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 16
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 18
Golijov: Ainadamar - 6
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 5
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 10
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 23
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 16
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Satie / Scelsi: Anahit 

Nominated:
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 1 - Mika
Scelsi: Anahit - 2 - PaulieGatto
Shostakovich: Symphony #7 in C major, Op. 60 - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 17
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 3
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 7
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 17
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 22
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 9
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 16
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 18
Golijov: Ainadamar - 6
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 5
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 10
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 25
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 16
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 20


----------



## science

after PG:

Golijov / Faure

Nominated:
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 1 - Mika
Scelsi: Anahit - 2 - PaulieGatto
Shostakovich: Symphony #7 in C major, Op. 60 - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 17
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 3
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 7
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 17
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 22
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 9
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 17
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 18
Golijov: Ainadamar - 8
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 5
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 10
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 25
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 16
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

Sorry, I should have only given Scelsi one point.
Corrected board:

Nominated:
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 1 - Mika
Scelsi: Anahit - 1 - PaulieGatto
Shostakovich: Symphony #7 in C major, Op. 60 - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 17
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 3
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 7
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 17
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 22
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 9
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 17
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 18
Golijov: Ainadamar - 8
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 5
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 10
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 25
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 16
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Glass / Cherubini

Nominated:
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 1 - Mika
Scelsi: Anahit - 1 - PaulieGatto
Shostakovich: Symphony #7 in C major, Op. 60 - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 17
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 3
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 8
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 17
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 22
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 9
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 17
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 20
Golijov: Ainadamar - 8
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 5
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 10
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 25
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 16
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 20


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Bantock / Scelsi

Nominated:
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 1 - Mika
Shostakovich: Symphony #7 in C major, Op. 60 - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 19
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 3
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 8
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 17
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 22
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 9
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 17
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 20
Golijov: Ainadamar - 8
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 5
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 10
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 25
Scelsi: Anahit - 2
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 16
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Elgar49/ Shostakovich

Nominated:
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 1 - Mika


Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 19
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 3
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 8
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 17
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 22
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 11
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 17
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 20
Golijov: Ainadamar - 8
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 5
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 10
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 25
Scelsi: Anahit - 2
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 21
Shostakovich: Symphony #7 in C major, Op. 60 - 3
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 16
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 20


----------



## Mika

Ho Lee Fuk, Shostakovich Leningrad Symphony was missing from the list! This mistake must fixed with high prority.

After MagneticGhost

Shostakovich Satie

Nominated:
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 1 - Mika


Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 19
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 3
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 8
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 17
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 22
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 11
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 17
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 20
Golijov: Ainadamar - 8
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 5
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 10
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 26
Scelsi: Anahit - 2
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 21
Shostakovich: Symphony #7 in C major, Op. 60 - 5
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 16
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 20


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Glass/Berwald

Nominated:
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 1 - Mika


Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 19
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 4
Brian: Violin Concerto - 3
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 8
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 17
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 22
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 11
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 17
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 22
Golijov: Ainadamar - 8
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 5
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 10
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 26
Scelsi: Anahit - 2
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 21
Shostakovich: Symphony #7 in C major, Op. 60 - 5
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 16
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 20


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Shostakovich / Crumb

*Nominated*:
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 1 - Mika

*Seconded*:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 19
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere" - 4
Brian: Violin Concerto - 3
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 8
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 18
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 22
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 11
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 17
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 22
Golijov: Ainadamar - 8
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 5
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 10
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 26
Scelsi: Anahit - 2
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 21
Shostakovich: Symphony #7 in C major, Op. 60 - 7
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 16
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 20


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Satie / Shostakovich

*Nominated:*
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 1 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 19
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere" - 4
Brian: Violin Concerto - 3
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 8
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 18
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 22
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 11
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 17
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 22
Golijov: Ainadamar - 8
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 5
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 10
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 28
Scelsi: Anahit - 2
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 21
Shostakovich: Symphony #7 in C major, Op. 60 - 8
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 16
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 20


----------



## science

after berghansson:

Shostakovich / Fauré 

Nominated:
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 19
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 4
Brian: Violin Concerto - 3
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 8
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 18
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 22
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 11
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 18
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 22
Golijov: Ainadamar - 8
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 5
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 10
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 28
Scelsi: Anahit - 2
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 21
Shostakovich: Symphony #7 in C major, Op. 60 - 10
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 16
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 20


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Faure

Nominated:
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 19
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 4
Brian: Violin Concerto - 3
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 8
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 18
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 22
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 11
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 19
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 22
Golijov: Ainadamar - 8
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 5
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 10
Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 28
Scelsi: Anahit - 2
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #7 in C major, Op. 60 - 10
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 16
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Satie / Shostakovich

Nominated:
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 19
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere" - 4
Brian: Violin Concerto - 3
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 8
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 18
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 22
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 11
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 19
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 22
Golijov: Ainadamar - 8
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 5
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 10
*Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains - 30*
Scelsi: Anahit - 2
*Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 23*
Shostakovich: Symphony #7 in C major, Op. 60 - 11
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 16
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124. Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135. Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
1136. Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
1137. Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings
1138. Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25
1139. Shostakovich: Symphony #14
1140. Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43
1141. Varèse: Arcana
1142. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
1143. Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra
1144. Barrios: La Catedral
1145. Ostertag: All the Rage
1146. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
1147. Schnittke: Requiem
1148. Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7)
1149. Adams: Harmonium
1150. Janacek: In the Mists
1151. Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"
1152. Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
1153. Carter: String Quartet No. 3
1154. Strauss, R: Sonata for violin & piano
1155. Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482
1156. Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte"
1157. Haydn: Symphony #96 in D
1158. Honegger: Pacific 231
1159. Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis
1160. Joplin: Treemonisha
1161. Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664
1162. Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102
1163. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9
1164. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass"
1165. Walton: Cello Concerto
1166. Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba
1167. Purcell: The Fairy Queen
1168. Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor
1169. Hillborg: Cold Heat
1170. Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537
1171. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral"
1172. Schein: Banchetto musicale
1173. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams"
1174. Boulez: Piano Sonata #2
1175. Corigliano: Symphony #1
1176. MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross
1177. Dunstable: Preco preheminenciae
1178. Field: Nocturnes
1179. Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104
1180. Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices
1181. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3
1182. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia"
1183. Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8
1184. Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668
1185. Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1
1186. Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11
1187. Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K. 387
1188. Bach: Cantata #56: "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen"
1189. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern
1190. Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5
1191. Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30
1192. Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle
1193. Muhly: Seeing is Believing
1194. Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime
1195. Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains

*Nominated*:
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 1 - Mika

*Seconded*:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 19
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere" - 4
Brian: Violin Concerto - 3
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 8
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 18
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 22
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 11
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 19
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 22
Golijov: Ainadamar - 8
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 5
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 2
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #7 in C major, Op. 60 - 11
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 16
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 20


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Bantock / Hindemith

Nominated:
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 21
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 4
Brian: Violin Concerto - 3
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 8
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 18
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 22
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 11
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 19
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 22
Golijov: Ainadamar - 8
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 6
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 2
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #7 in C major, Op. 60 - 11
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 16
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 20


----------



## Orpheus

Shostakovich 7 picked up votes quickly! It's one of the more surprising omissions from the list to date though. I had to read the main board several times, to confirm to my disbelieving mind that it really wasn't there!

After Trout:

Shostakovich/Bantock

Nominated:
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 22
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 4
Brian: Violin Concerto - 3
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 8
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 18
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 22
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 11
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 19
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 22
Golijov: Ainadamar - 8
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 6
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 2
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #7 in C major, Op. 60 - 13
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 16
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 20


----------



## Nereffid

after Orpheus:

Shostakovich / Hindemith

*Nominated:*
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 1 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 22
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere" - 4
Brian: Violin Concerto - 3
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 8
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 18
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 22
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 11
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 19
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 22
Golijov: Ainadamar - 8
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 7
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 2
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #7 in C major, Op. 60 - 15
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 16
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 20


----------



## Mika

after Nereffid

Shostakovich / Elgar

Nominated:
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 22
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 4
Brian: Violin Concerto - 3
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 8
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 18
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 23
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 11
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 19
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 22
Golijov: Ainadamar - 8
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 7
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 2
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #7 in C major, Op. 60 - 17
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 16
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Glass / Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 22
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 4
Brian: Violin Concerto - 3
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 8
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 18
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 23
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 11
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 19
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 24
Golijov: Ainadamar - 8
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 7
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 18
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 2
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 2
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #7 in C major, Op. 60 - 17
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 16
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 20


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Mompou/Berwald

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 22
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 5
Brian: Violin Concerto - 3
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 8
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 18
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 23
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 11
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 19
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 24
Golijov: Ainadamar - 8
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 7
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 20
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 2
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 2
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #7 in C major, Op. 60 - 17
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 16
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

Come on peeps. Not much love for the Apostles. Have you given it some time. Only me and ptr have given it votes so far. 
It is beautiful. Listen to the first 5 mins at least. Thank you for your time


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Faure / Villa-Lobos

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 22
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 5
Brian: Violin Concerto - 3
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 8
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 18
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 23
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 11
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 21
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 24
Golijov: Ainadamar - 8
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 7
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 20
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 2
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 2
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #7 in C major, Op. 60 - 17
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 17
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 20


----------



## ptr

After MagneticGhost

Elgar Op 49 / Mompou

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 22
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere" - 5
Brian: Violin Concerto - 3
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 8
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 18
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 23
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 13
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 21
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 24
Golijov: Ainadamar - 8
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 7
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 21
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 2
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 2
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #7 in C major, Op. 60 - 17
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 17
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 20


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Faure

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 22
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 5
Brian: Violin Concerto - 3
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 8
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 18
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 23
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 13
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 22
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 24
Golijov: Ainadamar - 8
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 7
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 21
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 2
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 2
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #7 in C major, Op. 60 - 17
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 17
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 20


----------



## Trout

MagneticGhost,

I really appreciate your enthusiasm for some of these pieces and I will be sure to listen to the Elgar piece again in the next day or two. I normally try to listen to works at least twice before making an assessment, but I remember liking many moments of _The Apostles_ on my first listening. Also, out of curiosity, what do you think of Elgar's _The Kingdom_, a piece I have been thinking of nominating eventually?


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Hindemith / Bantock

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 23
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 5
Brian: Violin Concerto - 3
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 8
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 18
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 23
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 13
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 22
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 24
Golijov: Ainadamar - 8
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 9
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 21
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 2
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 2
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #7 in C major, Op. 60 - 17
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 17
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Trout:

Schubert / Brian

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 23
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 5
Brian: Violin Concerto - 4
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 8
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 18
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 23
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 13
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 22
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 24
Golijov: Ainadamar - 8
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 9
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 21
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 2
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 2
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #7 in C major, Op. 60 - 17
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 17
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Glass / Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 23
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 5
Brian: Violin Concerto - 4
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 8
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 18
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 23
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 13
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 22
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 26
Golijov: Ainadamar - 8
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 9
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 21
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 3
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 2
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #7 in C major, Op. 60 - 17
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 17
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 20


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Shostakovich / Fauré 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 23
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 5
Brian: Violin Concerto - 4
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 8
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 18
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 23
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 13
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 23
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 26
Golijov: Ainadamar - 8
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 9
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 17
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 21
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 3
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 2
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #7 in C major, Op. 60 - 19
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 17
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

Leifs / Elgar70

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 23
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 5
Brian: Violin Concerto - 4
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 8
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 18
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 24
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 13
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 23
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 26
Golijov: Ainadamar - 8
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 9
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 19
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 21
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 3
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 2
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #7 in C major, Op. 60 - 19
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 17
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

Trout said:


> MagneticGhost,
> 
> I really appreciate your enthusiasm for some of these pieces and I will be sure to listen to the Elgar piece again in the next day or two. I normally try to listen to works at least twice before making an assessment, but I remember liking many moments of _The Apostles_ on my first listening. Also, out of curiosity, what do you think of Elgar's _The Kingdom_, a piece I have been thinking of nominating eventually?


Thank you  
The Kingdom is great too. If I recall correctly it was originally conceived to be The Apostles part 3, but Elgar decided this would put too many demands on the listener so he made it a separate work.


----------



## Mika

After MagneticGhost:

Shostakovich Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 23
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 5
Brian: Violin Concerto - 4
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 8
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 18
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 24
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 13
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 23
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 26
Golijov: Ainadamar - 8
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 9
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 19
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 21
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 4
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 2
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #7 in C major, Op. 60 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 17
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 20


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Mozart/Cherubini


Nominated:

Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 23
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 5
Brian: Violin Concerto - 4
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 9
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 18
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 24
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 13
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 23
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 26
Golijov: Ainadamar - 8
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 9
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 19
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 21
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 6
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 2
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #7 in C major, Op. 60 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 17
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 20


----------



## Nereffid

after Aecio:

Cherubini / Apostles

*Nominated:

Seconded:*
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 23
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere" - 5
Brian: Violin Concerto - 4
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 11
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 18
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 24
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 14
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 23
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 26
Golijov: Ainadamar - 8
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 9
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 19
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 21
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 6
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 2
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #7 in C major, Op. 60 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 17
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 20


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Nereffid

Crumb / Xenakis

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 23
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 5
Brian: Violin Concerto - 4
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 11
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 24
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 14
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 23
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 26
Golijov: Ainadamar - 8
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 9
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 19
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 21
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 6
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 2
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #7 in C major, Op. 60 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 17
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 21


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Bantock

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 24
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 5
Brian: Violin Concerto - 4
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 11
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 24
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 14
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 23
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 26
Golijov: Ainadamar - 8
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 9
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 19
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 21
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 6
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 2
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 29
Shostakovich: Symphony #7 in C major, Op. 60 - 21
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 17
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 21


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Schubert / Shostakovich

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 24
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 5
Brian: Violin Concerto - 4
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 11
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 24
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 14
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 23
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 26
Golijov: Ainadamar - 8
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 9
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 19
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 21
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 6
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 2
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 31
Shostakovich: Symphony #7 in C major, Op. 60 - 22
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 17
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 21


----------



## Mika

after PaulieGatto:

Schubert / Shostakovich

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 24
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere" - 5
Brian: Violin Concerto - 4
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 11
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 24
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 14
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 23
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 26
Golijov: Ainadamar - 8
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 9
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 19
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 21
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 6
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 2
*Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531 - 33*
Shostakovich: Symphony #7 in C major, Op. 60 - 23
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 17
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 21


----------



## mmsbls

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124. Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135. Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
1136. Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
1137. Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings
1138. Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25
1139. Shostakovich: Symphony #14
1140. Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43
1141. Varèse: Arcana
1142. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
1143. Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra
1144. Barrios: La Catedral
1145. Ostertag: All the Rage
1146. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
1147. Schnittke: Requiem
1148. Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7)
1149. Adams: Harmonium
1150. Janacek: In the Mists
1151. Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"
1152. Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
1153. Carter: String Quartet No. 3
1154. Strauss, R: Sonata for violin & piano
1155. Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482
1156. Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte"
1157. Haydn: Symphony #96 in D
1158. Honegger: Pacific 231
1159. Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis
1160. Joplin: Treemonisha
1161. Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664
1162. Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102
1163. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9
1164. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass"
1165. Walton: Cello Concerto
1166. Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba
1167. Purcell: The Fairy Queen
1168. Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor
1169. Hillborg: Cold Heat
1170. Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537
1171. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral"
1172. Schein: Banchetto musicale
1173. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams"
1174. Boulez: Piano Sonata #2
1175. Corigliano: Symphony #1
1176. MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross
1177. Dunstable: Preco preheminenciae
1178. Field: Nocturnes
1179. Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104
1180. Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices
1181. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3
1182. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia"
1183. Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8
1184. Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668
1185. Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1
1186. Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11
1187. Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K. 387
1188. Bach: Cantata #56: "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen"
1189. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern
1190. Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5
1191. Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30
1192. Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle
1193. Muhly: Seeing is Believing
1194. Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime
1195. Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains
1196. Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 24
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 5
Brian: Violin Concerto - 4
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 11
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 24
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 14
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 23
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 26
Golijov: Ainadamar - 8
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 9
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 19
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 21
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 6
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #7 in C major, Op. 60 - 23
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 17
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 21


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Glass / Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 24
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 5
Brian: Violin Concerto - 4
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 11
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 24
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 14
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 23
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 28
Golijov: Ainadamar - 8
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 9
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 19
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 21
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 7
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #7 in C major, Op. 60 - 23
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 17
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 21


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Bantock / Hindemith

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 26
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 5
Brian: Violin Concerto - 4
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 11
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 24
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 14
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 23
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 28
Golijov: Ainadamar - 8
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 10
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 19
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 21
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 7
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #7 in C major, Op. 60 - 23
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 17
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 21


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Bantock / Brian

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 28
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 5
Brian: Violin Concerto - 5
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 11
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 24
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 14
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 23
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 28
Golijov: Ainadamar - 8
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 10
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 19
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 21
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 7
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #7 in C major, Op. 60 - 23
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 17
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 21


----------



## ptr

After MagneticGhost

Shostakovich / Leifs

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 28
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere" - 5
Brian: Violin Concerto - 5
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 11
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 24
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 14
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 23
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 28
Golijov: Ainadamar - 8
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 10
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 21
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 7
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #7 in C major, Op. 60 - 25
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 17
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 21


----------



## Orpheus

After Ptr

Bantock/Sorabji

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 30
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 5
Brian: Violin Concerto - 5
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 11
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 24
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 14
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 23
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 28
Golijov: Ainadamar - 8
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 10
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 21
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 7
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #7 in C major, Op. 60 - 25
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 19
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 17
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 21


----------



## Aecio

After Orpheus

Poulenc/Bantock

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 31
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 5
Brian: Violin Concerto - 5
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 11
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 24
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 14
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 23
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 28
Golijov: Ainadamar - 8
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 10
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 20
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 21
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 7
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 12
Scelsi: Anahit - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #7 in C major, Op. 60 - 25
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 19
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 17
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 21


----------



## Nereffid

after Aecio:

Hindemith / Leifs


Nominated:

Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 31
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 5
Brian: Violin Concerto - 5
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 11
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 24
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 14
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 23
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 28
Golijov: Ainadamar - 8
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 12
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 21
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 21
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 7
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 12
Scelsi: Anahit - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #7 in C major, Op. 60 - 25
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 19
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 17
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 21


----------



## science

after Nerrefid: 

Shostakovich / Poulenc

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 31
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 5
Brian: Violin Concerto - 5
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 11
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 24
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 14
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 23
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 28
Golijov: Ainadamar - 8
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 12
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 21
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 21
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 7
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 13
Scelsi: Anahit - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #7 in C major, Op. 60 - 27
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 19
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 17
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 21


----------



## pjang23

Bantock Faure

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 33
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 5
Brian: Violin Concerto - 5
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 11
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 24
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 14
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 24
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 28
Golijov: Ainadamar - 8
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 12
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 21
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 21
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 7
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 13
Scelsi: Anahit - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #7 in C major, Op. 60 - 27
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 19
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 17
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 21


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Bantock / Hindemith

Nominated:

Seconded:
*Bantock: Celtic Symphony - 35*
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere" - 5
Brian: Violin Concerto - 5
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 11
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 24
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 14
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 24
*Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 28*
Golijov: Ainadamar - 8
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 13
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 21
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 21
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 7
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 13
Scelsi: Anahit - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #7 in C major, Op. 60 - 27
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 19
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 17
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 21


----------



## Trout

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124. Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135. Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
1136. Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
1137. Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings
1138. Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25
1139. Shostakovich: Symphony #14
1140. Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43
1141. Varèse: Arcana
1142. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
1143. Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra
1144. Barrios: La Catedral
1145. Ostertag: All the Rage
1146. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
1147. Schnittke: Requiem
1148. Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7)
1149. Adams: Harmonium
1150. Janacek: In the Mists
1151. Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"
1152. Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
1153. Carter: String Quartet No. 3
1154. Strauss, R: Sonata for violin & piano
1155. Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482
1156. Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte"
1157. Haydn: Symphony #96 in D
1158. Honegger: Pacific 231
1159. Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis
1160. Joplin: Treemonisha
1161. Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664
1162. Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102
1163. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9
1164. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass"
1165. Walton: Cello Concerto
1166. Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba
1167. Purcell: The Fairy Queen
1168. Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor
1169. Hillborg: Cold Heat
1170. Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537
1171. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral"
1172. Schein: Banchetto musicale
1173. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams"
1174. Boulez: Piano Sonata #2
1175. Corigliano: Symphony #1
1176. MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross
1177. Dunstable: Preco preheminenciae
1178. Field: Nocturnes
1179. Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104
1180. Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices
1181. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3
1182. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia"
1183. Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8
1184. Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668
1185. Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1
1186. Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11
1187. Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K. 387
1188. Bach: Cantata #56: "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen"
1189. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern
1190. Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5
1191. Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30
1192. Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle
1193. Muhly: Seeing is Believing
1194. Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime
1195. Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains
1196. Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531
1197. Bantock: Celtic Symphony

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 5
Brian: Violin Concerto - 5
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 11
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 24
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 14
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 24
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 28
Golijov: Ainadamar - 8
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 13
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 21
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 21
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 7
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 13
Scelsi: Anahit - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #7 in C major, Op. 60 - 27
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 19
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 17
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 21


----------



## Orpheus

After Trout

Shostakovich/Elgar op. 49

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 5
Brian: Violin Concerto - 5
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 11
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 24
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 15
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 24
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 28
Golijov: Ainadamar - 8
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 13
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 21
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 21
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 7
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 13
Scelsi: Anahit - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #7 in C major, Op. 60 - 29
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 19
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 17
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 21


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Orpheus

Shostakovich / Berwald

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 6
Brian: Violin Concerto - 5
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 11
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 24
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 15
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 24
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 28
Golijov: Ainadamar - 8
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 13
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 21
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 21
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 7
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 13
Scelsi: Anahit - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #7 in C major, Op. 60 - 31
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 19
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 17
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 21


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Shostakovich / Glass

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 6
Brian: Violin Concerto - 5
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 11
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 24
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 15
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 24
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 29
Golijov: Ainadamar - 8
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 13
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 21
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 21
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 7
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 13
Scelsi: Anahit - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #7 in C major, Op. 60 - 33
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 19
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 17
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 21


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Rubbra - Symphony No.1 / Shostakovich

Nominated:

Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 6
Brian: Violin Concerto - 5
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 11
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 24
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 15
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 24
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 29
Golijov: Ainadamar - 8
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 13
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 21
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 21
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 7
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 13
Scelsi: Anahit - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #7 in C major, Op. 60 - 34
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 19
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 17
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 21


----------



## Mika

After MagneticGhost:

Shostakovich Elgar-Sospiri

Nominated:

Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere" - 6
Brian: Violin Concerto - 5
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 11
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 25
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 15
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 24
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 29
Golijov: Ainadamar - 8
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 13
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 21
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 21
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 7
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 13
Scelsi: Anahit - 2
*Shostakovich: Symphony #7 in C major, Op. 60 - 36*
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 19
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 17
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 21


----------



## ptr

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124. Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135. Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
1136. Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
1137. Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings
1138. Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25
1139. Shostakovich: Symphony #14
1140. Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43
1141. Varèse: Arcana
1142. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
1143. Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra
1144. Barrios: La Catedral
1145. Ostertag: All the Rage
1146. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
1147. Schnittke: Requiem
1148. Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7)
1149. Adams: Harmonium
1150. Janacek: In the Mists
1151. Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"
1152. Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
1153. Carter: String Quartet No. 3
1154. Strauss, R: Sonata for violin & piano
1155. Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482
1156. Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte"
1157. Haydn: Symphony #96 in D
1158. Honegger: Pacific 231
1159. Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis
1160. Joplin: Treemonisha
1161. Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664
1162. Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102
1163. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9
1164. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass"
1165. Walton: Cello Concerto
1166. Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba
1167. Purcell: The Fairy Queen
1168. Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor
1169. Hillborg: Cold Heat
1170. Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537
1171. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral"
1172. Schein: Banchetto musicale
1173. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams"
1174. Boulez: Piano Sonata #2
1175. Corigliano: Symphony #1
1176. MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross
1177. Dunstable: Preco preheminenciae
1178. Field: Nocturnes
1179. Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104
1180. Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices
1181. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3
1182. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia"
1183. Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8
1184. Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668
1185. Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1
1186. Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11
1187. Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K. 387
1188. Bach: Cantata #56: "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen"
1189. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern
1190. Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5
1191. Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30
1192. Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle
1193. Muhly: Seeing is Believing
1194. Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime
1195. Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains
1196. Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531
1197. Bantock: Celtic Symphony
1198. Shostakovich: Symphony #7 in C major, Op. 60

After Mika:

Rubbra (Seconded) / Berwald

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere" - 7
Brian: Violin Concerto - 5
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 11
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 25
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 15
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 24
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 29
Golijov: Ainadamar - 8
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 13
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 21
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 21
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 7
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 4
Scelsi: Anahit - 2
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 19
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 17
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 21


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Villalobos/Sorabji

Rubbra (Seconded) / Berwald

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 7
Brian: Violin Concerto - 5
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 11
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 25
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 15
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 24
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 29
Golijov: Ainadamar - 8
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 13
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 21
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 21
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 7
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 4
Scelsi: Anahit - 2
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 20
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 19
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 21


----------



## Nereffid

after Aecio:

Glass / Elgar Sospiri


Nominated:

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 7
Brian: Violin Concerto - 5
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 11
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 26
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 15
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 24
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 31
Golijov: Ainadamar - 8
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 13
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 21
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 21
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 7
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 4
Scelsi: Anahit - 2
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 20
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 19
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 21


----------



## pjang23

Faure Elgar

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 7
Brian: Violin Concerto - 5
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 11
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 27
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 15
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 26
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 31
Golijov: Ainadamar - 8
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 13
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 21
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 21
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 7
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 4
Scelsi: Anahit - 2
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 20
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 19
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 21


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Glass / Mompou

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 7
Brian: Violin Concerto - 5
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 11
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 27
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 15
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 26
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 33
Golijov: Ainadamar - 8
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 13
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 21
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 22
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 7
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 4
Scelsi: Anahit - 2
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 20
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 19
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 21


----------



## science

after PG:

Golijov / Mozart 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 7
Brian: Violin Concerto - 5
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 11
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 27
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 15
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 26
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 33
Golijov: Ainadamar - 10
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 13
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 21
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 22
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 8
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 4
Scelsi: Anahit - 2
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 20
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 19
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 21


----------



## Orpheus

After science:

Villa-Lobos/Brian

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 7
Brian: Violin Concerto - 6
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 11
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 27
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 15
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 26
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 33
Golijov: Ainadamar - 10
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 13
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 21
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 22
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 8
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 4
Scelsi: Anahit - 2
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 20
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 21
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 21


----------



## Mika

sending from aeroplane

After Orpheus:

Elgar / Glass

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 7
Brian: Violin Concerto - 6
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 11
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 29
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 15
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 26
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 34
Golijov: Ainadamar - 10
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 13
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 21
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 22
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 8
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 4
Scelsi: Anahit - 2
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 20
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 21
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 21


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Glass / Berwald

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere" - 8
Brian: Violin Concerto - 6
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 11
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 20
*Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 29*
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 15
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 26
*Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" - 36*
Golijov: Ainadamar - 10
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 13
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 21
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 22
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 8
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 4
Scelsi: Anahit - 2
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 20
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 21
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 21


----------



## mmsbls

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124. Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135. Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
1136. Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
1137. Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings
1138. Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25
1139. Shostakovich: Symphony #14
1140. Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43
1141. Varèse: Arcana
1142. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
1143. Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra
1144. Barrios: La Catedral
1145. Ostertag: All the Rage
1146. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
1147. Schnittke: Requiem
1148. Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7)
1149. Adams: Harmonium
1150. Janacek: In the Mists
1151. Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"
1152. Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
1153. Carter: String Quartet No. 3
1154. Strauss, R: Sonata for violin & piano
1155. Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482
1156. Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte"
1157. Haydn: Symphony #96 in D
1158. Honegger: Pacific 231
1159. Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis
1160. Joplin: Treemonisha
1161. Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664
1162. Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102
1163. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9
1164. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass"
1165. Walton: Cello Concerto
1166. Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba
1167. Purcell: The Fairy Queen
1168. Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor
1169. Hillborg: Cold Heat
1170. Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537
1171. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral"
1172. Schein: Banchetto musicale
1173. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams"
1174. Boulez: Piano Sonata #2
1175. Corigliano: Symphony #1
1176. MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross
1177. Dunstable: Preco preheminenciae
1178. Field: Nocturnes
1179. Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104
1180. Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices
1181. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3
1182. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia"
1183. Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8
1184. Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668
1185. Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1
1186. Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11
1187. Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K. 387
1188. Bach: Cantata #56: "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen"
1189. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern
1190. Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5
1191. Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30
1192. Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle
1193. Muhly: Seeing is Believing
1194. Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime
1195. Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains
1196. Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531
1197. Bantock: Celtic Symphony
1198. Shostakovich: Symphony #7 in C major, Op. 60
1199. Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak"

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 8
Brian: Violin Concerto - 6
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 11
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 29
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 15
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 26
Golijov: Ainadamar - 10
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 13
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 21
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 22
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 8
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 4
Scelsi: Anahit - 2
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 20
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 21
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 21


----------



## Aecio

Brahms/Berwald

Nominated:

Brahms: String Quartet #3 op.67 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 9
Brian: Violin Concerto - 6
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 11
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 29
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 15
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 26
Golijov: Ainadamar - 10
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 13
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 21
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 22
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 8
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 4
Scelsi: Anahit - 2
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 20
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 21
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 21


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Elgar70/ Brahms

Nominated:



Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 9
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op.67 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 6
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 11
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 31
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 15
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 26
Golijov: Ainadamar - 10
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 13
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 21
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 22
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 8
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 4
Scelsi: Anahit - 2
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 20
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 21
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 21


----------



## ptr

After MagneticGhost

Rubbra / Xenakis

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere" - 9
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op.67 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 6
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 11
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 31
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 15
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 26
Golijov: Ainadamar - 10
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 13
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 21
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 22
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 8
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 6
Scelsi: Anahit - 2
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 20
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 21
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 22


----------



## Trout

After ptr:

Charpentier / Hindemith

Nominated:
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 9
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op.67 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 6
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 11
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 31
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 15
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 26
Golijov: Ainadamar - 10
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 14
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 21
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 22
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 8
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 6
Scelsi: Anahit - 2
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 20
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 21
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 22


----------



## Nereffid

after Trout:

Crumb / Charpentier


Nominated:

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 9
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op.67 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 6
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 3
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 11
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 22
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 31
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 15
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 26
Golijov: Ainadamar - 10
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 14
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 21
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 22
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 8
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 6
Scelsi: Anahit - 2
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 20
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 21
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 22


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Nereffid:

Elgar / Golijov

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere" - 9
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op.67 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 6
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 3
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 11
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 22
*Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 - 33*
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 15
*Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 26*
Golijov: Ainadamar - 11
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 14
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 21
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 22
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 8
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 6
Scelsi: Anahit - 2
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 20
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 21
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 22


----------



## PaulieGatto

1101. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
1102. Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung
1103. Lindberg: Kraft
1104. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105. Poulenc: Organ Concerto
1106. Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107. Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem"
1108. Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109. Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110. Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
1111. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
1112. Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113. Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114. Holst: Hymn of Jesus
1115. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
1116. Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op. 107
1117. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118. Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105
1119. Elgar: Violin Sonata
1120. Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
1121. Ginastera: Panambí
1122. Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123. Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124. Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
1126. Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127. Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129. Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130. Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
1131. Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11
1132. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings
1133. Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135. Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
1136. Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
1137. Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings
1138. Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25
1139. Shostakovich: Symphony #14
1140. Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43
1141. Varèse: Arcana
1142. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
1143. Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra
1144. Barrios: La Catedral
1145. Ostertag: All the Rage
1146. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
1147. Schnittke: Requiem
1148. Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica (No. 7)
1149. Adams: Harmonium
1150. Janacek: In the Mists
1151. Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"
1152. Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
1153. Carter: String Quartet No. 3
1154. Strauss, R: Sonata for violin & piano
1155. Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat major, K. 482
1156. Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento, "Ach dass ich Wassers gnug hätte"
1157. Haydn: Symphony #96 in D
1158. Honegger: Pacific 231
1159. Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis
1160. Joplin: Treemonisha
1161. Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D664
1162. Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102
1163. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9
1164. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass"
1165. Walton: Cello Concerto
1166. Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba
1167. Purcell: The Fairy Queen
1168. Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor
1169. Hillborg: Cold Heat
1170. Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K. 537
1171. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral"
1172. Schein: Banchetto musicale
1173. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 "Winter Daydreams"
1174. Boulez: Piano Sonata #2
1175. Corigliano: Symphony #1
1176. MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross
1177. Dunstable: Preco preheminenciae
1178. Field: Nocturnes
1179. Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104
1180. Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices
1181. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3
1182. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia"
1183. Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8
1184. Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668
1185. Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1
1186. Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11
1187. Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K. 387
1188. Bach: Cantata #56: "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen"
1189. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern
1190. Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5
1191. Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30
1192. Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle
1193. Muhly: Seeing is Believing
1194. Boulanger: Psalm 130: Du fond de l'abime
1195. Satie: Trois morceaux en forme de poire à quatre mains
1196. Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531
1197. Bantock: Celtic Symphony
1198. Shostakovich: Symphony #7 in C major, Op. 60
1199. Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak"
1200. Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere" - 9
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op.67 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 6
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 3
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 11
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 22
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 15
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 26
Golijov: Ainadamar - 11
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 14
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 21
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 22
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 8
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 6
Scelsi: Anahit - 2
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 20
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 21
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 22

End of this one right?


----------



## Trout

I guess it does not really matter who starts the next thread, so I suppose I will create it if no one else does.

The new thread can be found here: http://www.talkclassical.com/26776-talk-classical-project-1201-a.html.


----------

